# Clinical human trials begin for COVID-19 vaccine in China



## JSCh

*Clinical human trials begin for COVID-19 vaccine in China - Global Times*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/21 16:09:05




A multi-center clinical trial for China's self-developed AIDS vaccine started this year and is currently in progress. Photo: VCG

Chinese volunteers in a clinical trial for the first COVID-19 vaccine, developed by the country's military scientists, received their injections on Friday, media reported on Saturday.

The product is a recombined vaccine developed by a team headed by Chen Wei, an expert at expert at biological hazard prevention and control from the PLA Academy of Military Medical Sciences and major general of the Chinese military. The team undertook pharmaceutical and toxicological research for a COVID-19 vaccine in cooperation with local companies, based on their previous successful experience in developing an Ebola vaccine.

Unlike other clinical trials, in the trial conducted by Chen's team, volunteers do not need to be infected with the novel coronavirus after receiving the vaccination. Rather, the researchers will test if anti-bodies have been created and if the volunteers have become immune to the virus. 

The first batch of volunteers, all Wuhan permanent residents aged between 18 and 60, has been divided into three groups, each consisting of 36 members.

They will be quarantined for 14 days and researchers will follow them for six months to monitor any adverse reactions.

The vaccine developed by Chen's team passed a clinical research registration review and was approved for clinical trial on Monday night, about 19 hours after the US announced it would start human trials for the first coronavirus vaccine, revealing the two largest economies are level in the race to resolve the public health crisis.

US researchers administered the first injections in the country's first trial of an experimental coronavirus vaccine on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## atan651

music to my ears!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's coronavirus vaccine begins human trials - cnTechPost*
March 21, 2020




A new coronavirus vaccine developed in China has been injected into humans. There are 3 groups of volunteers with each group having 36 people. They will be observed in isolation for 14 days after injection, according to the
Science and Technology Daily.

Organizers of the trial are the Institute of Bioengineering of the Academy of Medical Sciences of the Academy of Military Sciences and Cansino Biotech.

The purpose of the test is to test and evaluate the safety and effectiveness of the new recombinant coronavirus vaccine (adenovirus vector).

This vaccine was constructed using genetic engineering methods, using replication-defective human type 5 adenovirus as a vector, and expressing the new coronavirus S antigen.

Chen Wei, the project leader, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a researcher at the Military Medical Research Institute, explained its principle in this way: on the premise of "learning" the virus, "surgery" the virus, using flowers and trees to transform a carrier we need The virus is injected into the body to produce immunity.

There are not many volunteers required for Phase I trials. They are limited to residents of Wuhan, and residents of Wuchang, Hongshan, and Donghu Scenic Areas are preferred.

Volunteers will be divided into three groups of low-dose, medium-dose and high-dose groups, with 36 people in each group.

After screening and physical examination, eligible volunteers can be vaccinated. The next 14 days are the observation period for centralized isolation.

Within six months after the vaccination, the medical team will periodically follow up with the volunteers several times to see if they have any adverse reactions and whether anti-S protein-specific antibodies are produced in the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leishangthem

Hopefully china beat US to the vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yaseen1

does this vaccine is also for treatment of those who have caught this disease and are suffering from severe illness or this is only for prevention of catching disease like polio vaccine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Yaseen1 said:


> does this vaccine is also for treatment of those who have caught this disease and are suffering from severe illness or this is only for prevention of catching disease like polio vaccine


Vaccine only works on people who haven't contracted the disease yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaseen1

scientists should also work on medicine for those who are suffering from such diseases like they did for hepatitis c, Aids and many other viral diseases which increased life expectancy of such patients 


PakSword said:


> Vaccine only works on people who haven't contracted the disease yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China injects volunteers with test vaccine, showing strong research capability*
By Leng Shumei and Hu Yuwei Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/21 16:09:05 Last Updated: 2020/3/21 17:07:34



Photo: VCG

Chinese volunteers in a clinical trial for the first COVID-19 vaccine developed by the country's military scientists received injections on Friday, marking a significant breakthrough that highlights China's strong research capabilities, according to experts. 

The first batch of volunteers, all Wuhan permanent residents aged between 18 and 60, has been divided into three groups, each consisting of 36 members, the Science and Technology Daily reported on Saturday.

They will be quarantined for 14 days and researchers will follow them for six months to monitor any adverse reactions.

The product is a recombined vaccine jointly developed by Tianjin-based biotechnology company CanSino Biologics Inc and a research team headed by Chen Wei, an expert of biological hazard prevention and control from the PLA Academy of Military Medical Sciences and a major general of the Chinese military.

Since arriving in Wuhan in late January, Chen's team has undertaken pharmaceutical and toxicological research for a COVID-19 vaccine in cooperation with local companies, based on the military team's previous successful experience in developing an Ebola vaccine.

Unlike other clinical trials, in the trial conducted by Chen's team, volunteers do not need to be infected with the novel coronavirus after receiving the vaccination. Rather, the researchers will test if anti-bodies have been created and if the volunteers have become immune to the virus.

The product passed a clinical research registration review and was approved for clinical trial on Monday night, about 19 hours after the US announced it would start human trials for the first coronavirus vaccine, revealing the two largest economies are level in the race to resolve the public health crisis.

US researchers administered the first injections in the country's first trial of an experimental coronavirus vaccine on Monday. The US' vaccine candidate, code-named mRNA-1273, was developed by the National Institutes of Health and the Massachusetts-based biotechnology company Moderna Inc.

The development of the recombinant vaccine involved inserting the novel coronavirus' DNA encoding antigen into other microorganisms to create a new virus, which will not infect receivers with the disease, according to a Beijing-based immunology expert who asked to remain anonymous.

The difference between a recombinant vaccine and an RNA vaccine is that the former is protein-based and the latter is an RNA sequence.

A recombinant vaccine requires a longer research period than an RNA vaccine, but the fact that China is beginning human trials shortly after the US demonstrates its strong vaccine research and development capabilities, the expert told the Global Times on Saturday.

He called the move a remarkable step in the global competition of coronavirus vaccine development, showing China's latest breakthrough in vaccine R&D.

Following clinical trials, experts estimate it will take at least one year to complete further procedures before the vaccine officially enters the market. But some products may be available for emergency usage by the end of this year due to Chinese authorities' nod to a green channel for drugs and vaccines as well as the joint efforts of experts and researchers across the country, according to analysts.

China gave top priority to vaccine development as early as the beginning of the outbreak and has been accelerating the process according to law and on the premise of safety and effectiveness, Wang Junzhi, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, told a press conference in Beijing on Tuesday.

China's health authority previously announced that some of the vaccines developed in the country could be available in April for use in emergency situations, given that the country is developing five types of vaccines at the same time, including an inactivated vaccine, an attenuated influenza virus vaccine and a nucleic acid-based vaccine.

While some analysts worry it could be difficult to recruit volunteers for vaccine trials as the situation gradually eases in China, Chinese netizens have actively expressed their willingness to join the trials and contribute to research when it expands to places outside Wuhan. 

Hai Feng (pseudonym), who was among the first group of volunteers to receive the trial vaccine on Friday, told media that he had no regrets and that he "would do what he could to help the country and society."

Li Ming (pseudonym), a resident in Wuhan and the husband of a recovered COVID-19 patient, signed up for the trial as soon as he heard of the call for volunteers.

"If people have to live with the novel coronavirus for a long time, a vaccine is the most important part of the efforts to fight against it," Li was quoted to have said by the Science and Technology Daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Thanks for updates of Covid19 Vaccine Development in China @JSCh 

will be waiting for another good news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

Vaccine will take a long time to be available and by that time COVID-19 will be forgotten.

There are treatments that are available right now used around the world that are proving very effective for COVID-19. Patients that are critical should be given the option to try to save their life. Western process is slow and too bureaucratic to respond rapidly to an emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

JSCh said:


> *China's coronavirus vaccine begins human trials - cnTechPost*
> March 21, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new coronavirus vaccine developed in China has been injected into humans. There are 3 groups of volunteers with each group having 36 people. They will be observed in isolation for 14 days after injection, according to the
> Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> Organizers of the trial are the Institute of Bioengineering of the Academy of Medical Sciences of the Academy of Military Sciences and Cansino Biotech.
> 
> The purpose of the test is to test and evaluate the safety and effectiveness of the new recombinant coronavirus vaccine (adenovirus vector).
> 
> This vaccine was constructed using genetic engineering methods, using replication-defective human type 5 adenovirus as a vector, and expressing the new coronavirus S antigen.
> 
> Chen Wei, the project leader, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a researcher at the Military Medical Research Institute, explained its principle in this way: on the premise of "learning" the virus, "surgery" the virus, using flowers and trees to transform a carrier we need The virus is injected into the body to produce immunity.
> 
> There are not many volunteers required for Phase I trials. They are limited to residents of Wuhan, and residents of Wuchang, Hongshan, and Donghu Scenic Areas are preferred.
> 
> Volunteers will be divided into three groups of low-dose, medium-dose and high-dose groups, with 36 people in each group.
> 
> After screening and physical examination, eligible volunteers can be vaccinated. The next 14 days are the observation period for centralized isolation.
> 
> Within six months after the vaccination, the medical team will periodically follow up with the volunteers several times to see if they have any adverse reactions and whether anti-S protein-specific antibodies are produced in the body.


“
This vaccine was constructed using genetic engineering methods, using replication-defective human type 5 adenovirus as a vector, and expressing the new coronavirus S antigen.”

seriously, does anyone understand it?
Can’t they explain in simple words?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Viet said:


> “
> This vaccine was constructed using genetic engineering methods, using replication-defective human type 5 adenovirus as a vector, and expressing the new coronavirus S antigen.”
> 
> seriously, does anyone understand it?
> Can’t they explain in simple words?


It was translated from a report in Chinese, hence the awkward wording.

A better layman explanation would be from this report,


JSCh said:


> The development of the recombinant vaccine involved inserting the novel coronavirus' DNA encoding antigen into other microorganisms to create a new virus, which will not infect receivers with the disease, according to a Beijing-based immunology expert who asked to remain anonymous.



My understanding is it is like traditional vaccine, take a mild/harmless version of the virus, inject into receiver so their immune system would be trained to recognize the virus. The main difference would be instead of looking for mild/harmless version in nature, researcher actually create one by separating and inserting the virus's antigen (which would cause the immune system to produce antibodies) into another microorganism that do not have the capabilities of inserting its DNA into human cell, therefore cannot infect human.


----------



## JSCh

Weibo post of one of the volunteer.

萍萍_816 
3月21日 22:48 来自 iPhone客户端 已编辑
3.21，疫苗注射后隔离的第五天。3月16日晚20时18分，我成为陈薇院士团队研制的重组新冠疫苗临床试验第一批受试者（当晚4人），开始为期14天的医学观察，到目前为止，一切都好，期待9天后的好消息，期待人类早日彻底打败新冠病毒！！！ 2武汉 2武汉 2武汉 
March 21 22:48 F
3.21, fifth day of quarantine after vaccine injection. At 20:18 on the evening of March 16, I became the first batch of subjects (4 people that night) for the recombinant nCoV vaccine clinical trial developed by Academician Chen Wei's team, and started a 14-day medical observation. So far, everything is fine. Looking forward to the good news in 9 days, we look forward to the early and complete defeat of the nCoV by humans! !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i need one for me 2 for my family

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Interview: China's COVID-19 vaccine trial results "very impressive," says U.S. epidemiologist*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-28 04:42:19|Editor: huaxia



A staff member displays samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at Sinovac Biotech Ltd., in Beijing, capital of China, March 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

*China's COVID-19 vaccine trial results are "very impressive," a leading U.S. epidemiologist said, echoing a recent study published by The Lancet.*

by Xinhua writer Tan Jingjing

WASHINGTON, May 27 (Xinhua) -- The results of China's COVID-19 vaccine trial, the first such vaccine to reach phase 1 clinical trial, are "very impressive," a leading U.S. epidemiologist told Xinhua in a recent interview.

China's vaccine trial has been found to be safe, well-tolerated, and able to generate an immune response against SARS-COV-2 in humans, according to a study published online last Friday by medical journal The Lancet.

"The vaccine seemed to be well tolerated at the three doses tested, and vaccine recipients generated potent immune responses against the coronavirus as measured both in tests of neutralizing antibodies and T-cells," said Robert Schooley, a professor of medicine with the Division of Infectious Diseases and Global Public Health at the University of California, San Diego.

The Chinese research team conducted the open-label, non-randomised, phase 1 trial of an Ad5 vectored COVID-19 vaccine in Wuhan, China. A total of 108 healthy adults aged between 18 and 60 were recruited and allocated to three different dose groups to receive the vaccine.



Robert Schooley, professor of medicine at the Division of Infectious Diseases and Global Public Health at the University of California, San Diego (UC San Diego), speaks in an interview with Xinhua in San Diego, the United States, Feb. 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)

The trial demonstrates promising results after 28 days and the final results will be evaluated in six months, according to a statement of The Lancet.

"Everyone had a T-cell response and most had an over 4 fold increase in neutralizing antibodies by day 28," said Schooley, adding that the immunogenicity results from the study are very impressive.

There is evidence that those who have clear pre-existing immunity to the adenovirus type 5 vector used to deliver the coronavirus antigens made less vigorous neutralizing antibody responses than those with lower levels of pre-existing immunity to adenovirus, said Schooley.

"This has been seen with other vaccines that use this approach and is one of the reasons that they don't work in all people and one of the things that limits using them repetitively in the same person -- as in providing what we commonly call 'booster' shots," he noted.

Further research is needed to observe whether there are differences in the strength of the responses in older volunteers, and whether the fall-off in T-cell immunity seen at day 28 continues, said Schooley, also editor-in-chief of Clinical Infectious Disease, a peer-reviewed medical journal published by Oxford University Press.



A staff member adjusts equipments at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

A randomized, double-blinded, placebo-controlled phase 2 trial of the Ad5-nCoV vaccine has been initiated in Wuhan to determine whether the results can be replicated, and if there are any adverse events up to six months after vaccination, in 500 healthy adults -- 250 volunteers given a middle dose, 125 given a low dose, and 125 given a placebo as a control, according to The Lancet.

Schooley said one of the challenges is that adenovirus type 5-based vaccines generally cannot be given repetitively as immunity to the coronavirus falls off, because the immunity to adenovirus persists and it makes subsequent responses to the vaccine less and less potent.

"Next steps here will be to see whether there are differences in immunogenicity in older people and how long the immunity persists," he said.

Immunity to natural coronavirus infection also declines rather quickly, which is one of the contributors to recurring waves of infection in the human population.

"If the vaccine immunity wanes as rapidly, and it is necessary to re-vaccinate every couple of years, they will likely need to develop a non-adenovirus type 5 based vaccine for the repeated vaccine," Schooley said.

He also stressed the importance of global cooperation in COVID-19 vaccine development, adding that collaboration across companies, countries and research groups will be essential to get different vaccine approaches into patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's first Covid-19 therapeutic antibody drug approved for clinical trial*
2020-06-07 9:18:02 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




(Photo: Unsplash)

Recently, Yan Jinghua's team at the Institute of Microbiology, Chinese Academy of Sciences, developed a new fully humanized monoclonal antibody against coronavirus, which was approved for clinical trials, according to the Beijing Daily.

The Phase I clinical trial will conduct dose exploration and safety validation in healthy humans.

This is the first therapeutic antibody approved for clinical trials of a novel coronavirus pneumonia drug in China, and the first in the world to be tested in a healthy population after completing non-human primate studies.

Yan Jinghua's team isolated and identified dozens of fully human antibody genes from patients who had been discharged from hospital after being cured of novel coronavirus pneumonia, and after repeated tests, they selected two strains of antibodies with high efficiency in neutralizing novel coronavirus activity in late February.

The results showed that the neutralizing antibodies effectively blocked the infection of the novel coronavirus, significantly reduced the load of novel coronavirus in the respiratory tract of rhesus monkeys, and protected the lung damage caused by the virus infection.

The results of animal experiments provide a positive prospect for the further development of therapeutic antibody drugs against novel coronavirus pneumonia.



(Yan Jinghua's team. Photo from China Science Daily.)

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Cell journal publishes China's COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/6/9 4:12:30



Photo: Xinhua

China has developed an inactivated SARS-CoV-2 vaccine candidate, BBIBP-CorV. Related research and development of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine was published by "Cell" on Saturday, one of the world's most respected life science academic journals.

Top scientists from the National Vaccine & Serum Institutes, Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences published their research paper, "Development of an inactivated vaccine Candidate, BBIBp-CorV, with potent protection against SARS- COV-2" to introduce their research on a COVID-19 vaccine in China to the world.

Gao Fu, director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, is one of the authors.

According to the research paper, they reported the pilot-scale production of an inactivated SARS-CoV-2 vaccine candidate, BBIBP-CorV that induced high levels of neutralizing antibodies titers in mice, rats, guinea pigs, rabbits and nonhuman primates (cynomolgus monkeys and rhesus macaques) to provide protection against SARS-CoV-2.

Two-dose immunizations using 2 μg/dose of BBIBP-CorV protected against SARS-CoV-2 intratracheal challenges in rhesus macaques, without detectable antibody-dependent enhancement of infection.

In addition, BBIBP-CorV exhibited productivity and strong genetic stability for vaccine manufacturing. The results support earlier evaluations of BBIBP-CorV during clinical trials, according to the paper.

The Beijing Vaccine & Serum Institute completed the construction of the world's largest inactivated COVID-19 vaccine production facility capable of manufacturing over 3 million doses, with an annual output of 100-120 million doses after mass production, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

In addition, the report also mentioned that the inactivated vaccine facility developed by the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products is slated for completion within the next month. By then, China's two biological research institutes will have an annual capacity of more than 200 million doses to ensure the accessibility of the inactivated COVID-19 vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sinovac Announces Positive Preliminary Results of Phase I/II Clinical Trials for Inactivated Vaccine Candidate Against COVID-19*

Date: 2020-06-13
中文稿（Chinese Version）：*科兴中维新型冠状病毒灭活疫苗I/Ⅱ期临床研究揭盲，初步结果显示该疫苗具有良好的安全性和免疫原性*

Beijing-June 13, 2020 — Sinovac Biotech Ltd. ( “Sinovac” or the “ Company”)(Nasdaq: SVA), a leading provider of biopharmaceutical products in China, today announced positive preliminary results of phase I/II clinical trial for the Company’s COVID-19 vaccine candidate, named CoronaVac, which showed favorable immunogenicity and safety profiles. 




The phase I/II clinical trials were designed as randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled studies. In total, 743 healthy volunteers, aged from 18 to 59 years old, enrolled in the trials. Of those, 143 volunteers are in phase I and 600 volunteers are in phase II. There have been no severe adverse event reported in either the phase I or phase II trials. The phase II clinical trial results show that the vaccine induces neutralizing antibodies 14 days after the vaccination with a 0,14 day schedule. The neutralizing antibody seroconversion rate is above 90%, which concludes the vaccine candidate can induce positive immune response. 

The Company expects to submit a phase II clinical study report and a phase III clinical study protocol to China’s National Medical Products Administration (announced on June 11, 2020, Sinovac is collaborating with Instituto Butantan in Brazil to prepare and conduct a phase III clinical study. The Company expects to share the full data on our clinical trials with the public through academic publications. 





Mr. Weidong Yin, Chairman, President and CEO of Sinovac, commented, “Our phase I/II study shows CoronaVac is safe and can induce immune response. Concluding our phase I/II clinical studies with these encouraging results is another significant milestone we have achieved in the fight against COVID-19. We have started to invest in building a manufacturing facility so that we can maximize the number of doses available to protect people from COVID-19. Like with our other vaccines, we are committed to developing CoronaVac for global use as part of our mission of supplying vaccines to eliminate human diseases.”

As announced previously, Sinovac’s development of a vaccine against COVID-19 began in January 2020 in partnership with leading academic research institutes in China. The Company received approval from China’s NMPA on April 13 to conduct phase I/II studies on its inactivated vaccine candidate against COVID-19 in China. 


Sinovac Announces Positive Preliminary Results of Phase I/II Clinical Trials for Inactivated Vaccine Candidate Against COVID-19-SINOVAC - SINOVAC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=151499283126274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*



*​*Structure-based Design of Antiviral Drug Candidates Targets SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease*
Editor: LIU Jia | Apr 22, 2020

A team of Chinese scientists has recently developed two novel compounds that inhibit the SARS-CoV-2 main protease (Mpro) and one of them is a good drug candidate for further clinical studies. 

The research, published online in _Science_ on April 22, was conducted by Prof. LIU Hong and Prof. XU Yechun from the Shanghai Institute of Materia Medica (SIMM) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), Prof. YANG Haitao from the Shanghai Institute for Advanced Immunochemical Studies of ShanghaiTech University, Prof. ZHANG Lei-Ke from the Wuhan Institute of Virology of CAS, and their collaborators. 

As of April 22, more than 2.5 million cases of COVID-19 have been confirmed, with more than 170 thousand deaths. No clinically effective vaccines or specific antiviral drugs are currently available for the prevention and treatment of COVID-19. 

SARS-CoV-2 – the etiological agent responsible for the global COVID-19 outbreak – is an enveloped, positive-sense, single-stranded RNA virus and SARS-CoV-2 Mpro plays a vital role in its life cycle. Since SARS-CoV-2 Mpro has no human homologue, it is an ideal antiviral drug target. 

After analyzing the substrate-binding pockets of SARS-CoV-2 Mpro, the scientists designed and synthesized two compounds, 11a and 11b. A fluorescence resonance energy transfer (FRET)-based cleavage assay was then used to determine their IC50 values. The results revealed excellent SARS-CoV-2 Mpro inhibitory activity for both 11a and 11b, with IC50 values of 0.053 ± 0.005 μM and 0.040 ± 0.002 μM, respectively. 

The researchers also employed immunofluorescence, quantitative real-time PCR and plaque assay to monitor the antiviral activity of 11a and 11b. The results all showed that compounds 11a and 11b exhibited good anti-SARS-CoV-2-infection activity in cell culture (e.g., EC50 values were 0.53 ± 0.01 μM and 0.72 ± 0.09 μM, respectively, when using the plaque assay). In addition, these compounds showed good PK properties in vivo, suggesting they are promising drug candidates. However, the lower toxicity of compound 11a makes it particularly promising. 

In order to elucidate the inhibition mechanism of SARS-CoV-2 Mpro in compounds 11a and 11b, the scientists determined the high-resolution crystal structure of complexes Mpro-11a (PDB: 6LZE) and Mpro-11b (PDB: 6M0K) at 1.5-A resolution. The high-resolution crystal structure of these complexes not only demonstrated SARS-CoV-2 Mpro-11a/11b interactions, but also revealed the mechanism of SARS-CoV-2 inhibition. High-resolution analysis of complexes is useful to medicinal chemists in designing novel inhibitors that act against SARS-CoV-2. 

This study shows that structure-based drug design is an effective strategy for designing specific antiviral leads against SARS-CoV-2. Preclinical research on compound 11a is now proceeding. The team has decided to share its research data with scientists around the world to accelerate the development of anti-SARS-CoV-2 drugs. 

In this study, the team led by Profs. LIU Hong, XU Yechun and JIANG Hualiang accomplished the design and synthesis of compounds and evaluated enzyme inhibitory activity; the team led by Profs. YANG Haitao and RAO Zihe determined the high-resolution crystal structure; and the team led by Profs. ZHANG Lei-Ke and XIAO Gengfu tested the antiviral activity. The research was also supported by the National Chengdu Center for Safety Evaluation of Drugs and Frontier Biotechnologies Inc. 



Figure: Mpro-inhibitor binding modes for 11a and 11b. (Image by SIMM) 

Structure-based Design of Antiviral Drug Candidates Targets SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease----Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275695888401383425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275075324485615625

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's inactivated COVID-19 vaccine starts phase-3 clinical trial internationally*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-24 15:59:18|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 24 (Xinhua) -- China's inactivated COVID-19 vaccine candidate has started its phase-3 clinical trial globally in the United Arab Emirates, according to the vaccine developer China National Biotec Group (CNBG).

The clinical trial was officially initiated after a cooperation agreement was signed Tuesday, during a videoconference jointly held in Beijing, Wuhan and Abu Dhabi, the company said, adding that it is the first time that China's self-developed vaccine has carried out phase 3 clinical research internationally.

The CNBG will cooperate with Group 42 (G42), an Abu Dhabi-based artificial intelligence and cloud computing company, in the clinical trial. They will also cooperate in the localized production of the vaccine.

The inactivated vaccine developed by the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products under the CNBG completed its phase 1 and 2 clinical trials in China.

The results showed a good safety record and no severe adverse reactions were found in clinical trials, and vaccine receivers inoculated with two injections in different procedures and doses have all produced high titers of antibodies. For those receiving two injections at an interval of 28 days, the seroconversion rate of neutralizing antibodies reached 100 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches human trials for new COVID-19 vaccine*
By Zhang Zhihao | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-06-24 04:14
















[Photo/VCG]

China has launched the world's first human trial of its recombinant protein vaccine candidate against COVID-19, which is a new type of vaccine that has shown to be safe and effective in animal models and is easy to mass produce, the vaccine developer said on Tuesday.

The vaccine was approved for phase one clinical trial by the National Medical Products Administration on June 19, according to a statement by the Institute of Microbiology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The details of the trial is still unknown.

It is the nation's third vaccine technologies, after the adenovirus vector vaccine and inactivated vaccine, to enter clinical trials in China. Chinese scientists and companies are now testing six vaccine candidates in humans, including one vector, four inactivated and one recombinant protein vaccine.

However, none of these candidates have passed the critical phase three clinical trial, which typically requires large number of recipients and be conducted in regions where the epidemic is still ongoing.

The new vaccine candidate is jointly developed by the institute and Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical. Scientists from Israel also reported to be working on a recombinant protein vaccine, and the results of their animal testing was published on non-peer reviewed preprint server BioRxiv last week.

A recombinant protein vaccine involves using a specific piece of the virus, such as the spike protein of the antigen, to trigger a protective immune response, according to United States' National Institutes of Health. They are known to provide very strong protection and is very safe, though booster shots might be needed to get ongoing protection.

Some common recombinant vaccines include ones against Hepatitis B, influenza, whooping cough and Human papillomavirus or HPV.

The Chinese recombinant protein vaccine uses the spike protein of the novel coronavirus to elicit an immunological response, the institute said. It has been tested on mice and rhesus macaques and shown to produce highly potent virus neutralizing antibodies.

The viral load in the test animals have also decreased noticeably, reducing the virus's damage to the lung tissues, the institute added. Moreover, the technology used to manufacture the vaccine can be bolstered to industrial scale, with high production output, low cost and relatively strong practicality.

However, the institute stressed that the vaccine candidate still has much work to be done in human trials before reaching the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 25, 2020 / 1:25 AM / UPDATED 12 HOURS AGO
*Chinese military researchers move a new COVID vaccine candidate into human trial*
Roxanne Liu, Se Young Lee

BEIJING (Reuters) - A Chinese military research institute has been approved to test its second experimental coronavirus vaccine in humans, the eighth candidate in clinical trials for China as it emerges as a front-runner in the global fight against COVID-19.

No vaccine has been approved for sale against the virus that has killed over 470,000 people, but more than a dozen candidates have entered different stages of human test globally.

The new drug is developed by the Academy of Military Science (AMS), a research institute affiliated with the People’s Liberation Army, and was approved to proceed to human trial by China’s National Medical Products Administration.

AMS’ latest candidate, named ARCoV, uses mRNA technology, an approach that is also used for candidates developed by Moderna Inc in the United States and German firm CureVac but has never been tested in China-based clinical trials, the institute said in its social media WeChat late on Wednesday.

“The core raw materials and equipment are all domestically produced, and rapid production capacity ramp-up is achievable,” Qin Chengfeng, a researcher responsible for the mRNA project, said in the statement.

The Chinese Clinical Trial registry, without naming ARCoV, said a phase 1 clinical trial for an mRNA vaccine, sponsored by AMS, Yunnan Walvax Biotechnology and Suzhou Abogen Biosciences, would start on Thursday and evaluate the safety of the candidate. here

Separately, Ad5-nCoV, a vaccine candidate co-developed by AMS and CanSino Biologics using a different technique, is under phase-2 clinical trial in China and has won approval to begin human testing in Canada.

Reporting By Roxanne Liu and Se Young Lee in Beijing; editing by Peter Henderson and Cynthia Osterman


Chinese military researchers move a new COVID vaccine candidate into human trial - Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277448750357606401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277148344104747008


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company unveils positive results of COVID-19 vaccines*
By Leng Shumei and Hu Yuwei Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/28 20:08:43



A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. Photo:Xinhua

An institute of biological products in Beijing affiliated with the China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) announced on Sunday that it had achieved positive results for a COVID-19 vaccine candidate it developed.

The development came as the global number of confirmed patients exceeded 10 million as of 6:30 pm Sunday (Beijing time).

Three of the four inactivated COVID-19 vaccines developed in China evoked positive immune responses in Phase I and II clinical trials, indicating that China has made great progress in the research and development (R&D) of this type of vaccine, experts said.

The Beijing institute, which is under the Sinopharm China National Biotec Group (CNBG), said in a statement sent to the Global Times that all 1,120 volunteers in the first and second phase clinical trials successfully produced high-titer antibodies against COVID-19 after accepting two doses of the vaccine.

The vaccine has proven to be effective and safe, read the statement.

The clinical trials started on April 27 in Shangqiu county, Central China's Henan Province and were designed as randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled studies, according to the statement.

Another institute under CNBG in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province, on June 16 announced the results of Phase I and II clinical trials of a vaccine candidate it developed. This provided further vital data for CNBG's research of inactivated COVID-19 vaccines, read the statement.

On June 23, CNBG announced that it had agreed with authorities in the United Arab Emirates to start Phase III clinical trials for inactivated vaccine candidates CNBG developed. The group did not say which vaccines were involved.

Experts said that if human trials go well overseas, the third phase trial will be closed in August, followed by medical observation in September, with data revealed as soon as October. A vaccine could then be approved for marketing after positive results at the end of October.

Sinopharm is expanding manufacturing capacity for COVID-19 vaccines. One plant in Beijing and one in Wuhan can together produce at least 200 million doses annually, according to media reports.

The plant in Beijing is the largest manufacturing center for COVID-19 vaccines worldwide, reports said.

However, mass production of inactivated vaccines is still facing the initial challenge of insufficient capacity, warned experts.

"Each person needs two doses of the inactivated vaccine to evoke an immune response, and 200 million doses would only meet the immunization needs of 100 million people. This is still far from enough for China and the world at a time when vaccines are urgently needed," Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine expert, told the Global Times on Sunday.

China is developing COVID-19 vaccines in five categories - inactivated vaccines, recombinant protein vaccines, live attenuated influenza vaccines, adenovirus vaccines and nucleic acid-based vaccines, reports said.

Except for live attenuated influenza vaccines, all four types have entered human clinical trials, showing that the progress of R&D for COVID-19 vaccines in China is markedly faster than in the US, analysts noted.

Several other types of vaccines, if developed successfully, are theoretically more productive than inactivated vaccines, said Tao.

"The World Health Organization (WHO) expects 2 billion doses of vaccine to be available worldwide by the end of 2021. Inactivated vaccines alone will certainly not be enough," Tao said.

The WHO released plans on Friday that target delivery of 500 million tests to low- and middle-income countries (LMICs) by mid-2021, 245 million courses of treatments to LMICs by mid-2021, and 2 billion vaccine doses, of which 1 billion will be purchased for LMICs by the end of 2021.

According to the WHO's website, there are 16 COVID-19 candidate vaccines in clinical trials worldwide, of which seven are being developed by Chinese companies or jointly developed by Chinese and foreign companies.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Clinical human trials begin for COVID-19 vaccine in China - Global Times*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/21 16:09:05
> 
> 
> 
> A multi-center clinical trial for China's self-developed AIDS vaccine started this year and is currently in progress. Photo: VCG
> 
> Chinese volunteers in a clinical trial for the first COVID-19 vaccine, developed by the country's military scientists, received their injections on Friday, media reported on Saturday.
> 
> The product is a recombined vaccine developed by a team headed by Chen Wei, an expert at expert at biological hazard prevention and control from the PLA Academy of Military Medical Sciences and major general of the Chinese military. The team undertook pharmaceutical and toxicological research for a COVID-19 vaccine in cooperation with local companies, based on their previous successful experience in developing an Ebola vaccine.
> 
> Unlike other clinical trials, in the trial conducted by Chen's team, volunteers do not need to be infected with the novel coronavirus after receiving the vaccination. Rather, the researchers will test if anti-bodies have been created and if the volunteers have become immune to the virus.
> 
> The first batch of volunteers, all Wuhan permanent residents aged between 18 and 60, has been divided into three groups, each consisting of 36 members.
> 
> They will be quarantined for 14 days and researchers will follow them for six months to monitor any adverse reactions.
> 
> The vaccine developed by Chen's team passed a clinical research registration review and was approved for clinical trial on Monday night, about 19 hours after the US announced it would start human trials for the first coronavirus vaccine, revealing the two largest economies are level in the race to resolve the public health crisis.
> 
> US researchers administered the first injections in the country's first trial of an experimental coronavirus vaccine on Monday.


*COVID-19 vaccine receives special military drug approval in China*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/29 9:28:40



A staff member displays samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at Sinovac Biotech Ltd., in Beijing, capital of China, March 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Innovative Chinese biopharmaceutical firm CanSino Biologics Inc announced on Monday that a recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine (Ad5-nCoV) the company developed with a military research team has received special military drug approval, with a validity of one year.

Ad5-nCoV is currently limited to military use and cannot be expanded to a broader vaccination range without the approval of the Health Bureau of the Logistics Support Department under the Central Military Commission, the company said in a statement filed with Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing Ltd.

The vaccine is being jointly developed by CanSino and the Institute of Biotechnology under the Academy of Military Medical Sciences. The company said on March 18 that Ad5-nCoV had won approval for clinical trials.

Phase 1 and phase 2 clinical trials for Ad5-nCoV have been conducted in China, with phase 2 trials unblinded on June 11, 2020, according to the company. Data from the clinical trials showed a good safety profile and high levels of humoral and cellular immune responses. The overall clinical results indicate Ad5-nCoV has the potential to prevent diseases caused by SARS-CoV-2.

It's worth noting that CanSino announced its collaboration with the Canadian National Research Council on clinical trials for the recombinant vaccine in May, though it didn't disclose further details.


----------



## JSCh

*Vaccine development center in Wuhan completed*
By ZHOU LIHUA and AYBEK ASKHAR | China Daily | Updated: 2020-07-03 09:46
















An employee conducts an impurity test on COVID-19 inactivated vaccine samples at a production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, on April 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A medical complex comprising a COVID-19 vaccine development lab and a vaccine production department was completed in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Wednesday. It is expected to produce about 100 million doses of vaccine per year.

The complex, under the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm), has large-scale production capability for the inactivated COVID-19 vaccine and can host researchers of the vaccine and other highly pathogenic viruses.

Construction manager Yang Gang, who previously participated in the building of two makeshift hospitals－Hongshenshan and Leishenshan－within 10 days, said construction finished four months ahead of schedule with the efforts of over 400 workers.

According to Yang, all the seams in the buildings are tightly sealed, and an advanced ventilation system was installed during construction to prevent the leakage of harmful substances.

"The completion of the complex is a clarion call for mass production of the inactivated COVID-19 vaccine. I hope the group will take this opportunity to speed up large-scale production of the vaccine and put it on the market as soon as possible," Cao Guangjing, vice-governor of Hubei, said at a ceremony marking the completion on Wednesday.

The inactivated vaccine candidate developed by Sinopharm and the Wuhan Institute of Virology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences started clinical trials on April 12.

Wang Junzhi, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the inactivated vaccines, which use killed pathogenic microorganisms to enhance immune response, have the advantages of a mature production process, controllable quality standards and a wide range of protections.

According to Wang, the country has laid a solid foundation for research into inactivated vaccines in recent years. Inactivated vaccines have been widely used to fight diseases like influenza and polio.

Sinopharm recently announced the inactivated vaccine candidate they developed had completed phase 1 and 2 clinical trials in China, and it started phase 3 trials on June 24.

Sinopharm had announced that the results of the phase 1 and 2 trials showed a good safety record and no severe adverse reactions after a double-blind clinical trial, and that those who received the vaccine all produced a high level of antibodies.

According to Sinopharm, another production department under the group in Beijing has also been completed and is expected to produce about 120 million doses of vaccine per year.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Sinovac Announces Positive Preliminary Results of Phase I/II Clinical Trials for Inactivated Vaccine Candidate Against COVID-19*
> 
> Date: 2020-06-13
> 中文稿（Chinese Version）：*科兴中维新型冠状病毒灭活疫苗I/Ⅱ期临床研究揭盲，初步结果显示该疫苗具有良好的安全性和免疫原性*
> 
> Beijing-June 13, 2020 — Sinovac Biotech Ltd. ( “Sinovac” or the “ Company”)(Nasdaq: SVA), a leading provider of biopharmaceutical products in China, today announced positive preliminary results of phase I/II clinical trial for the Company’s COVID-19 vaccine candidate, named CoronaVac, which showed favorable immunogenicity and safety profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phase I/II clinical trials were designed as randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled studies. In total, 743 healthy volunteers, aged from 18 to 59 years old, enrolled in the trials. Of those, 143 volunteers are in phase I and 600 volunteers are in phase II. There have been no severe adverse event reported in either the phase I or phase II trials. The phase II clinical trial results show that the vaccine induces neutralizing antibodies 14 days after the vaccination with a 0,14 day schedule. The neutralizing antibody seroconversion rate is above 90%, which concludes the vaccine candidate can induce positive immune response.
> 
> The Company expects to submit a phase II clinical study report and a phase III clinical study protocol to China’s National Medical Products Administration (announced on June 11, 2020, Sinovac is collaborating with Instituto Butantan in Brazil to prepare and conduct a phase III clinical study. The Company expects to share the full data on our clinical trials with the public through academic publications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Weidong Yin, Chairman, President and CEO of Sinovac, commented, “Our phase I/II study shows CoronaVac is safe and can induce immune response. Concluding our phase I/II clinical studies with these encouraging results is another significant milestone we have achieved in the fight against COVID-19. We have started to invest in building a manufacturing facility so that we can maximize the number of doses available to protect people from COVID-19. Like with our other vaccines, we are committed to developing CoronaVac for global use as part of our mission of supplying vaccines to eliminate human diseases.”
> 
> As announced previously, Sinovac’s development of a vaccine against COVID-19 began in January 2020 in partnership with leading academic research institutes in China. The Company received approval from China’s NMPA on April 13 to conduct phase I/II studies on its inactivated vaccine candidate against COVID-19 in China.
> 
> 
> Sinovac Announces Positive Preliminary Results of Phase I/II Clinical Trials for Inactivated Vaccine Candidate Against COVID-19-SINOVAC - SINOVAC


*Chinese COVID-19 vaccine approved to enter Phase III clinical trial in Brazil*
By Hu Yuwei and Leng Shumei Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/7/7 2:07:46

Beijing-based Sinovac Life Sciences Co announced on Monday that its COVID-19 vaccine collaboration with Brazilian immunobiologic producer Instituto Butantan has received approval from the Brazilian regulator for phase III clinical trials.

The Brazilian National Regulatory Agency, Anvisa, granted approval to a phase III clinical trial sponsored by Instituto Butantan on Friday to test the efficacy and safety of the inactivated COVID-19 vaccine developed by Sinovac Life Sciences Co in Brazil. This trial aims to be a pivotal study to support the licensing of the product, according to an official statement the company sent to the Global Times.

The trial will recruit nearly 9,000 healthcare professionals to work in COVID-19 specialized facilities in 12 clinical sites in several states in Brazil. The recruitment is scheduled to start this month after ethical approval is obtained from each clinical site.

The study will be a double-blind placebo-controlled trial with participants randomly allocated a 1:1 ratio of placebo and vaccine, according to the announcement from Instituto Butantan on Thursday.

The immunization schedule is two doses of intramuscular injections (deltoid) with a 14-day interval, it said.

For efficacy, the study aims to detect COVID-19 cases, defined as symptomatic SARS-CoV-2 infections, after the second week post-immunization schedule.

For safety and immunogenicity, participants are categorized in two age groups, adults (18-59 years) and elderly (60 years and above). All participants will be followed for up to 12 months.

Anvisa reviewed the detailed manufacturing information, the results of the previous two clinical trials of the vaccine candidate, and late-stage trial protocols developed by Instituto Butantan. It took only about two weeks for the agency to fast-track the application due to the public health emergency.

The review was conducted at the highest standards and met with international rules. Anvisa is qualified as a fully functional regulatory agency for the WHO prequalification process. The agency is also a full member of the International Council for Harmonization of Technical Requirements for Pharmaceuticals for Human Use (ICH), according to the statement.

"The phase III clinical trial approval is a demonstration that the Sinovac and Instituto Butantan partnership is an efficient collaboration, offering hope to save lives worldwide," commented Dr Dimas Covas, director of Instituto Butantan. 

"We are pleased to advance to Phase III trials with Instituto Butantan, which will take us one step further in our commitment to develop vaccines for global use and our mission of supplying vaccines to eliminate human diseases," Weidong Yin, chairman, president and CEO of Sinovac, commented in the statement.

Sinovac announced on June 13 positive preliminary results in Phase I/II clinical trials for the inactivated vaccine, which showed favorable immunogenicity and safety profiles.

The Phase II results showed that the vaccine induces neutralizing antibodies within 14 days. The neutralizing antibody seroconversion rate is above 90 percent.

Brazil has become a new epicenter of the pandemic. The country has reported more than 1,600,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases as of Monday.

The cooperation is expected to achieve a win-win outcome as a vaccine can help end the grim epidemic in Brazil. China, in contrast, has become less favorable as a late-stage clinical trial hub, given its smaller number of new cases.

The two parties aim to establish extensive collaboration in technology licensing, market authorization and commercialization of the vaccine, according to an announcement Sinovac sent to the Global Times on Tuesday.

On June 29, Sao Paulo state Governor Joao Doria said 9,000 volunteers have already been registered to test the vaccine against COVID-19, Reuters reported.

Instituto Butantan will spend 85 million reals ($17.1 million) to conduct trials on 9,000 Brazilian volunteers, the governor said, adding that if the vaccine proves effective, it could be mass-produced in São Paulo, starting from the first half of next year, and administered to millions of Brazilians free of charge.

The company has partnered with several companies outside of China for phase III efficacy studies, Sinovac told the Global Times.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282132183801462785Global Times@globaltimesnews

China's #CanSino Biologics is holding talks with #Russia, #Brazil, #Chile and #SaudiArabia on starting phase III trials of #COVID19 vaccine (AD5-NCOV), planning to enroll 40,000 participants. This came after the vaccine was approved for use in army
9:58 AM · Jul 12, 2020


----------



## JSCh

*Indonesia in cooperation with Chinese firm to produce COVID-19 vaccine in early 2021*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-13 22:25:07|Editor: huaxia

JAKARTA, July 13 (Xinhua) -- Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Monday that the country would most likely commence producing COVID-19 vaccine at the beginning of next year in cooperation with Chinese firm Sinovac Biotech Ltd.

President Jokowi, the popular name of the president, said about 170 million doses of vaccine will be produced next year, although it was short of the country's need of 347 million doses.

"We have cooperated with Sinovac. It is predicted that the production will start from January to April next year," the president said at the State Palace.

Medical workers, COVID-19 vulnerable groups and those living in high risk-areas or red zones would be prioritized to be vaccinated for the pneumonia-causing disease, said Jokowi.

Indonesia's state firm PT Bio Farma in cooperation with Sinovac Biotech has carried out clinical tests for the COVID-19 vaccine since July, according to Jokowi.

Besides, Indonesia's firm PT Kalbe Farma teaming up with South Korea's firm Genexine Inc. has also conducted clinical tests of the vaccine, he said.

The number of daily infection cases in Indonesia is still over 1,000, as more areas have nearly obliterated the transmission of the virus.

The Health Ministry reported 1,282 additional cases in the country on Monday, bringing the total to 76,981 with 3,656 fatalities.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese vaccine candidate immune to all known strains of coronavirus and improving: Sinopharm*
By Fan Wei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/16 16:20:26

A Chinese-developed inactivated vaccine candidate against the coronavirus is immune to all detected strains of the virus so far, and its incidence and degree of adverse reactions are much lower than the same type of inactivated vaccines for other diseases already on the market, the head of the vaccine candidate's producer told the Global Times in an exclusive interview on Monday.

"The inactivated vaccine we developed can cover all strains of the coronavirus that have been detected so far, including the virus strains tracked in the Xinfadi market in Beijing," Yang Xiaoming, president of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm), noted in response to public concerns that the vaccine under the R&D process would be ineffective as the virus mutates.

The research team has carried out cross-protection experiments to test if the anti-serum obtained by immunizing animals can produce an immune response to different genotypes of strains of coronavirus, Yang said.

Sinopharm, whose COVID-19 inactivated vaccine candidates have been delivered into phase three clinical trials, have stored more than 4 million doses of the vaccines, the Global Times learned from the group. 

Yang said that the group is currently storing more COVID-19 vaccines. Once a candidate is approved for the market, the storage will be enough to meet domestic demand for vaccination. 

Yang estimated that an inactivated COVID-19 vaccine will be available on the market at the end of this year or early 2021. Two inactivated COVID-19 vaccine candidates separately developed by Sinopharm institutes in Beijing and Wuhan entered clinical trials in April.

The results of phase one and two clinical trials of the two candidates were revealed in June, showing that all receptors have created high-titer antibodies.

Skepticism and pessimism of Chinese-developed COVID-19 vaccines have been raised in some Western media, which have exaggerated the side effect ratio reported in early-stage clinical trials of another vaccine candidate, the Ad5-nCoV recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine.

Vaccine experts advised the public not to panic over the side effects revealed in the preliminary results of the Chinese-developed coronavirus vaccine, as the adverse reactions exposed are tolerable and the vaccine is under constant optimization.

Yang also reveals that more than 1,000 Sinopharm group employees have been receiving injections on a voluntary basis, and the results show a promising trend that the vaccine is safe and effective, with low incidence and degree of adverse reactions.

At the end of May, 180 volunteers from Sinopharm received inactivated COVID-19 vaccinations, and their antibodies have reached levels resistant to the coronavirus with a 100 percent protective rate.

On June 23, Sinopharm signed agreements with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) government to conduct COVID-19 vaccine candidate phase three clinical trials in the country, the world's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate phase three clinical trials to have been launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283989349328011264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282132183801462785Global Times@globaltimesnews
> 
> China's #CanSino Biologics is holding talks with #Russia, #Brazil, #Chile and #SaudiArabia on starting phase III trials of #COVID19 vaccine (AD5-NCOV), planning to enroll 40,000 participants. This came after the vaccine was approved for use in army
> 9:58 AM · Jul 12, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285209554775617536


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese COVID-19 vaccine approved to enter Phase III clinical trial in Brazil*
> By Hu Yuwei and Leng Shumei Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/7/7 2:07:46
> 
> Beijing-based Sinovac Life Sciences Co announced on Monday that its COVID-19 vaccine collaboration with Brazilian immunobiologic producer Instituto Butantan has received approval from the Brazilian regulator for phase III clinical trials.
> 
> The Brazilian National Regulatory Agency, Anvisa, granted approval to a phase III clinical trial sponsored by Instituto Butantan on Friday to test the efficacy and safety of the inactivated COVID-19 vaccine developed by Sinovac Life Sciences Co in Brazil. This trial aims to be a pivotal study to support the licensing of the product, according to an official statement the company sent to the Global Times.
> 
> The trial will recruit nearly 9,000 healthcare professionals to work in COVID-19 specialized facilities in 12 clinical sites in several states in Brazil. The recruitment is scheduled to start this month after ethical approval is obtained from each clinical site.
> 
> The study will be a double-blind placebo-controlled trial with participants randomly allocated a 1:1 ratio of placebo and vaccine, according to the announcement from Instituto Butantan on Thursday.
> 
> The immunization schedule is two doses of intramuscular injections (deltoid) with a 14-day interval, it said.
> 
> For efficacy, the study aims to detect COVID-19 cases, defined as symptomatic SARS-CoV-2 infections, after the second week post-immunization schedule.
> 
> For safety and immunogenicity, participants are categorized in two age groups, adults (18-59 years) and elderly (60 years and above). All participants will be followed for up to 12 months.
> 
> Anvisa reviewed the detailed manufacturing information, the results of the previous two clinical trials of the vaccine candidate, and late-stage trial protocols developed by Instituto Butantan. It took only about two weeks for the agency to fast-track the application due to the public health emergency.
> 
> The review was conducted at the highest standards and met with international rules. Anvisa is qualified as a fully functional regulatory agency for the WHO prequalification process. The agency is also a full member of the International Council for Harmonization of Technical Requirements for Pharmaceuticals for Human Use (ICH), according to the statement.
> 
> "The phase III clinical trial approval is a demonstration that the Sinovac and Instituto Butantan partnership is an efficient collaboration, offering hope to save lives worldwide," commented Dr Dimas Covas, director of Instituto Butantan.
> 
> "We are pleased to advance to Phase III trials with Instituto Butantan, which will take us one step further in our commitment to develop vaccines for global use and our mission of supplying vaccines to eliminate human diseases," Weidong Yin, chairman, president and CEO of Sinovac, commented in the statement.
> 
> Sinovac announced on June 13 positive preliminary results in Phase I/II clinical trials for the inactivated vaccine, which showed favorable immunogenicity and safety profiles.
> 
> The Phase II results showed that the vaccine induces neutralizing antibodies within 14 days. The neutralizing antibody seroconversion rate is above 90 percent.
> 
> Brazil has become a new epicenter of the pandemic. The country has reported more than 1,600,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases as of Monday.
> 
> The cooperation is expected to achieve a win-win outcome as a vaccine can help end the grim epidemic in Brazil. China, in contrast, has become less favorable as a late-stage clinical trial hub, given its smaller number of new cases.
> 
> The two parties aim to establish extensive collaboration in technology licensing, market authorization and commercialization of the vaccine, according to an announcement Sinovac sent to the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> On June 29, Sao Paulo state Governor Joao Doria said 9,000 volunteers have already been registered to test the vaccine against COVID-19, Reuters reported.
> 
> Instituto Butantan will spend 85 million reals ($17.1 million) to conduct trials on 9,000 Brazilian volunteers, the governor said, adding that if the vaccine proves effective, it could be mass-produced in São Paulo, starting from the first half of next year, and administered to millions of Brazilians free of charge.
> 
> The company has partnered with several companies outside of China for phase III efficacy studies, Sinovac told the Global Times.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285402706362773504
*Chinese COVID-19 vaccine approved for Phase III clinical trials in Bangladesh*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/20 20:48:42




A staff member displays samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at Sinovac Biotech Ltd., in Beijing, capital of China, March 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

A COVID-19 vaccine candidate developed by Beijing-based Sinovac Life Sciences Corp has obtained preliminary approval in Bangladesh for entering phase III clinical trials, the company said Monday.

"Our vaccine has received approval from a national drug research council in Bangladesh and is waiting to obtain final approval from Bangladesh's drug regulator, the Directorate General of Drug Administration for phase III clinical trials," Liu Peicheng, a spokesperson from Sinovac told the Global Times. No further details were given.

The latest progress came after Sinovac obtained approval in Brazil in early July to conduct phase III clinical trials to test the efficacy and safety of inactivated COVID-19.

Liu said that the first shot of the company's COVID-19 vaccine for the latest phase of clinical trials will be given to volunteers in Sao Paulo, Brazil on Monday afternoon (local time).

On Sunday, the company's COVID-19 vaccines arrived in Indonesia for phase III clinical trials, in cooperation with Indonesian state-owned enterprise Bio Farma.

He said that the company chose foreign companies and governments to conduct phase III clinical trials based on the situation of the new viral outbreak and the local government's willingness.

"We hope to compare trial results on a global platform in order to get a scientific and precise result," he said.

Sinovac said in June that preliminary results of phase I and II clinical trials for its COVID-19 vaccine showed favorable immunogenicity and safety profiles. A total of 743 healthy volunteers aged 18 to 59 enrolled in the trials.

As the COVID-19 outbreak has been put under control in China, domestic vaccine firms are seeking cooperation with foreign institutions and companies for further research. Chinese biopharmaceutical firm CanSino Biologics Inc said in May that it had got approval from the Canadian National Research Council to conduct clinical trials for a recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine developed by the company with a military research team.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese COVID-19 vaccine could be ready by end of 2020: SinoPharm*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/23 10:04:33
​Though the COVID-19 situation in China has been largely eased, Chinese pharmaceutical companies have been actively participating in the development of vaccines, with some already completing early trials and anticipating market entry by the end of the year, ahead of schedule.

Liu Jingzhen, chairman of China National Pharmaceutical Group (SinoPharm), said in a recent media interview that the results of phase I and II clinical trials were very positive and without serious side effects.

"SinoPharm was approved at the end of June to begin international phase III clinical trials and [the vaccine] could be on the market by the end of the year," Liu said, adding that phase III trials should be completed in about three months and are in the final stages of approval. 

This came after a World Health Organization expert said on Wednesday that researchers are making good progress in developing vaccines against COVID-19, with a handful in late-stage trials, but their first use cannot be expected until early 2021.

SinoPharm's novel coronavirus vaccine entered domestic phase I and II clinical trials on April 12; its effect is considered ideal, and no one experienced a serious side effect, according to Liu, who noted that he himself had received an injection to test the vaccine on March 30.

The vaccine was jointly developed by the Beijing Institute of Biological Products and the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products under SinoPharm.

The two institutes simultaneously built P3-level production facilities which can ensure the large-scale production of vaccine in the next stage, Liu said.

"So far, it's going well. It is leading the world in research and development, clinical trials, manufacturing facilities, and vaccine efficacy, safety, and accessibility," said Liu in the interview.

In the first half of 2020, novel coronavirus vaccines were under research and development by at least six groups in China, including a leading group for scientific research headed by Yang Xiaoming of SinoPharm and a team led by Chen Wei from the Institute of Biotechnology under the Academy of Military Medical Sciences. 

In the US, three vaccines were under research and development in the first half, including those from Moderna and Pfizer. 

Other COVID-19 vaccines are also in development - including one at the University of Oxford in the UK - and have also entered clinical trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> JUNE 25, 2020 / 1:25 AM / UPDATED 12 HOURS AGO
> *Chinese military researchers move a new COVID vaccine candidate into human trial*
> Roxanne Liu, Se Young Lee
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - A Chinese military research institute has been approved to test its second experimental coronavirus vaccine in humans, the eighth candidate in clinical trials for China as it emerges as a front-runner in the global fight against COVID-19.
> 
> No vaccine has been approved for sale against the virus that has killed over 470,000 people, but more than a dozen candidates have entered different stages of human test globally.
> 
> The new drug is developed by the Academy of Military Science (AMS), a research institute affiliated with the People’s Liberation Army, and was approved to proceed to human trial by China’s National Medical Products Administration.
> 
> AMS’ latest candidate, named ARCoV, uses mRNA technology, an approach that is also used for candidates developed by Moderna Inc in the United States and German firm CureVac but has never been tested in China-based clinical trials, the institute said in its social media WeChat late on Wednesday.
> 
> “The core raw materials and equipment are all domestically produced, and rapid production capacity ramp-up is achievable,” Qin Chengfeng, a researcher responsible for the mRNA project, said in the statement.
> 
> The Chinese Clinical Trial registry, without naming ARCoV, said a phase 1 clinical trial for an mRNA vaccine, sponsored by AMS, Yunnan Walvax Biotechnology and Suzhou Abogen Biosciences, would start on Thursday and evaluate the safety of the candidate. here
> 
> Separately, Ad5-nCoV, a vaccine candidate co-developed by AMS and CanSino Biologics using a different technique, is under phase-2 clinical trial in China and has won approval to begin human testing in Canada.
> 
> Reporting By Roxanne Liu and Se Young Lee in Beijing; editing by Peter Henderson and Cynthia Osterman
> 
> 
> Chinese military researchers move a new COVID vaccine candidate into human trial - Reuters


NEWS RELEASE 24-JUL-2020
*Another mRNA-based vaccine candidate protects animals against SARS-CoV-2 | EurekAlert! Science News*
CELL PRESS

An experimental messenger RNA (mRNA)-based vaccine against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) elicits protective immune responses in mice and non-human primates, researchers report on July 23rd in the journal Cell. Two injections of the vaccine were sufficient to induce robust immunity, completely preventing SARS-CoV-2 infection in mice.

"The robust protection observed in the present studies and the clear immune correlates of protection pave the path forward for future COVID-19 vaccine development in humans," says senior study author Cheng-Feng Qin of the Beijing Institute of Microbiology and Epidemiology.

mRNA-based vaccines are attractive options for protecting against SARS-CoV-2 because they can be rapidly designed and manufactured at a large scale within weeks. Moreover, preclinical studies have demonstrated that mRNA-based vaccines induce potent and broadly protective immune responses against various pathogens with an acceptable safety profile.

In the Cell study, Qin and his colleagues developed a vaccine consisting of mRNA that encodes the receptor-binding domain (RBD) of the spike (S) protein, which is located on the surface of SARS-CoV-2. The vaccine, named ARCoV, is encapsulated in lipid nanoparticles, which improves delivery into tissues.

Targeting RBD rather than the entire S protein may represent a safer option, potentially triggering the production of fewer non-neutralizing antibodies. These antibodies could enhance viral entry into cells and viral replication through a process called antibody-dependent enhancement of infection, which has been previously reported for the related virus SARS-CoV--the causative agent of the SARS outbreak in 2002 to 2003.

The researchers injected ARCoV into the muscle tissue of 16 mice and provided a booster shot two weeks later. The vaccine elicited the production of high levels of neutralizing antibodies, which protect host cells by preventing the virus from interacting with them. These antibodies were cross-reactive, offering broad protection against three different strains of SARS-CoV-2. In addition, the vaccine increased the number of T cells in the spleen.

Mice that received two doses of ARCoV and were exposed to SARS-CoV-2 35 days later showed no signs of viral RNA in the lungs or trachea and no lung damage or inflammation. Results from 20 cynomolgus monkeys showed that two ARCoV doses induced a virus-specific T cell response and the production of neutralizing antibodies at levels that far exceed those seen in most recovered COVID-19 patients. Moreover, none of the vaccinated animals experienced adverse effects.

To assess the thermal stability of ARCoV, the researchers stored the vaccine at various temperatures for one, four, or seven days, injected it into mice, and visualized its tissue distribution. The results showed that the vaccine was effectively delivered to tissues, achieving the same high level of expression after being stored at room temperature for one week, without any signs of decreased activity. "A ready-to-use and thermostable vaccine like ARCoV is highly desirable to eliminate the need for cold-chain transportation," Qin says.

The researchers are currently evaluating the long-term stability of ARCoV. "In addition, the duration of neutralization antibody induced by ARCoV is yet to be determined, as experience from other human coronaviruses has indicated the possibility of re-infection due to waning of the antibody response," Qin says. "Future studies are needed to evaluate the long-term immune response in animal models and the effectiveness of ARCoV in humans."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286373781422956544


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288462528457056256


----------



## JSCh

*HK, Macao scientists eye low-cost mass production of new vaccine*
By Zhang Hui Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/3 20:55:57



Samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine are seen at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020.Photo:Xinhua

As scientists globally race to develop effective COVID-19 vaccines, scientists from Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions announced a breakthrough in developing a recombinant COVID-19 vaccine on Monday, indicating that the mass production of the vaccine is feasible at a low cost in the future. 

They have evaluated the potential of a candidate vaccine based on the receptor-binding domain (RBD) of SARS-CoV-2, and found that a recombinant vaccine could induce a potent functional antibody response in immunized mice, rabbits and non-human primates as early as seven to 14 days after a single dose. 

The research, conducted by the Hong Kong Polytechnic University (PolyU) and the Macau University of Science and Technology (M.U.S.T.) in collaboration with Chinese mainland institutions, was recently published in the scientific journal Nature, in a paper entitled, "A vaccine targeting the RBD of the S protein of SARS-CoV-2 induces protective immunity."

Zhang Kang, a professor from the Faculty of Medicine of M.U.S.T., the author of the study, said at Monday's press conference that the biotechnology method used in creating the recombinant vaccine is mature, as many vaccines on the market, such as human papillomavirus (HPV) and flu vaccines, adopted the same method, and that makes the recombinant vaccine feasible for mass production. 

"Manufacturing the most vaccines at the least cost is a key issue in vaccine production, and this vaccine could be mass produced at a low cost," Zhang said. He said that the vaccine will be available in Hong Kong, Macao and other regions and countries. 

Johnson Lau, adjunct professor of the Department of Applied Biology and Chemical Technology at PolyU, told the Global Times at the press conference that the team has started engaging with several collaborators for mass production, and some contracts have been signed. 

The vaccine will start human clinical trials in "at most months, if not weeks," Lau said. 

Five Chinese COVID-19 vaccines have entered the clinical trial stage - one adenovirus vector vaccine and four inactivated vaccines - accounting for 40 percent of clinical-stage vaccines worldwide, according to the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine researcher, told the Global Times on Monday that some domestically made COVID-19 vaccines have entered phase three clinical trials, which usually takes about two to three months. These vaccines may be available for mass production by the end of the year, he said. 

Recombinant vaccines are much easier to be mass produced at a lower cost compared to inactivated vaccines, Tao said. 

Russia plans to launch a mass vaccination campaign in October, and the US company Moderna announced in late July it began phase three trials of a COVID-19 vaccine in the US. 

Reuters reported on Friday, citing an unnamed US security official, that China-backed hackers tried to steal "valuable data" from Moderna. 

Tao said such allegations are purely "nonsense," as many Western vaccine companies including Moderna used the gene sequencing date published by China to develop their vaccines. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288478155666345984


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese COVID-19 vaccine could be ready by end of 2020: SinoPharm*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/23 10:04:33
> ​Though the COVID-19 situation in China has been largely eased, Chinese pharmaceutical companies have been actively participating in the development of vaccines, with some already completing early trials and anticipating market entry by the end of the year, ahead of schedule.
> 
> Liu Jingzhen, chairman of China National Pharmaceutical Group (SinoPharm), said in a recent media interview that the results of phase I and II clinical trials were very positive and without serious side effects.
> 
> "SinoPharm was approved at the end of June to begin international phase III clinical trials and [the vaccine] could be on the market by the end of the year," Liu said, adding that phase III trials should be completed in about three months and are in the final stages of approval.
> 
> This came after a World Health Organization expert said on Wednesday that researchers are making good progress in developing vaccines against COVID-19, with a handful in late-stage trials, but their first use cannot be expected until early 2021.
> 
> SinoPharm's novel coronavirus vaccine entered domestic phase I and II clinical trials on April 12; its effect is considered ideal, and no one experienced a serious side effect, according to Liu, who noted that he himself had received an injection to test the vaccine on March 30.
> 
> The vaccine was jointly developed by the Beijing Institute of Biological Products and the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products under SinoPharm.
> 
> The two institutes simultaneously built P3-level production facilities which can ensure the large-scale production of vaccine in the next stage, Liu said.
> 
> "So far, it's going well. It is leading the world in research and development, clinical trials, manufacturing facilities, and vaccine efficacy, safety, and accessibility," said Liu in the interview.
> 
> In the first half of 2020, novel coronavirus vaccines were under research and development by at least six groups in China, including a leading group for scientific research headed by Yang Xiaoming of SinoPharm and a team led by Chen Wei from the Institute of Biotechnology under the Academy of Military Medical Sciences.
> 
> In the US, three vaccines were under research and development in the first half, including those from Moderna and Pfizer.
> 
> Other COVID-19 vaccines are also in development - including one at the University of Oxford in the UK - and have also entered clinical trials.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290889496733421568


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Indonesia in cooperation with Chinese firm to produce COVID-19 vaccine in early 2021*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-13 22:25:07|Editor: huaxia
> 
> JAKARTA, July 13 (Xinhua) -- Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Monday that the country would most likely commence producing COVID-19 vaccine at the beginning of next year in cooperation with Chinese firm Sinovac Biotech Ltd.
> 
> President Jokowi, the popular name of the president, said about 170 million doses of vaccine will be produced next year, although it was short of the country's need of 347 million doses.
> 
> "We have cooperated with Sinovac. It is predicted that the production will start from January to April next year," the president said at the State Palace.
> 
> Medical workers, COVID-19 vulnerable groups and those living in high risk-areas or red zones would be prioritized to be vaccinated for the pneumonia-causing disease, said Jokowi.
> 
> Indonesia's state firm PT Bio Farma in cooperation with Sinovac Biotech has carried out clinical tests for the COVID-19 vaccine since July, according to Jokowi.
> 
> Besides, Indonesia's firm PT Kalbe Farma teaming up with South Korea's firm Genexine Inc. has also conducted clinical tests of the vaccine, he said.
> 
> The number of daily infection cases in Indonesia is still over 1,000, as more areas have nearly obliterated the transmission of the virus.
> 
> The Health Ministry reported 1,282 additional cases in the country on Monday, bringing the total to 76,981 with 3,656 fatalities.


AUGUST 11, 2020
*Indonesia starts human trials of China-made virus vaccine | MedicalXpress*



CoronaVac is already being tested on 9,000 health workers in Brazil

Indonesia on Tuesday launched human trials of a Chinese-made coronavirus vaccine with some 1,600 volunteers slated to take part in the six-month study.

The vaccine candidate, produced by Sinovac Biotech, is among just a few in the world to enter Phase 3 clinical trials, or large-scale testing on humans—the last step before regulatory approval.

The treatment, known as CoronaVac, is already being tested on 9,000 health workers in Brazil, the second-hardest-hit country in the coronavirus pandemic after the United States.

Indonesia, the world's fourth most populous country, has been struggling to contain its mounting virus cases, with more than 127,000 confirmed infections and over 5,700 deaths.

But the true scale of the public health crisis is believed to be much bigger, given the Southeast Asian nation's low testing rates.

The governor of Indonesia's most populous province, West Java, was among 1,620 volunteers slated to take part in clinical testing, which was set to wrap up in February.

If the vaccine proves safe and effective, Indonesian officials said, there were plans to produce up to 250 million doses for the sprawling archipelago of nearly 270 million, although they gave few details of the tentative roll-out.

On Tuesday, Indonesia's President Joko Widodo toured a factory in Bandung city, operated by state-owned pharmaceutical firm Bio Farma, where production would begin.

"Once again I want to highlight that the COVID-19 threat will not end until all people in Indonesia are vaccinated," Widodo said ahead of the tour.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282132183801462785Global Times@globaltimesnews
> 
> China's #CanSino Biologics is holding talks with #Russia, #Brazil, #Chile and #SaudiArabia on starting phase III trials of #COVID19 vaccine (AD5-NCOV), planning to enroll 40,000 participants. This came after the vaccine was approved for use in army
> 9:58 AM · Jul 12, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293267267275415552Reuters @Reuters

Mexico to conduct trials for China, U.S. COVID-19 vaccines, eyes production https://reut.rs/2XQojFc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292875861641900040
Arab News Japan @ArabNewsjp

Saudi Arabia is prepared for a third stage test of the #COVID19vaccine developed by the Chinese company #CanSino, with at least 5,000 volunteers taking part, says health ministry. https://arab.news/56peq


----------



## JSCh

*China likely to take lead along Russia in accelerated global vaccine race: experts*
By Leng Shumei, Zhang Hongpei and Hu Yuwei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/12 23:13:44

The battlefield of a global vaccine race has seemingly transferred from research and development to the market after Russia announced its approval of the world's first COVID-19 vaccine on Tuesday, soon after which the US announced to purchase another 100 million doses of a domestic candidate, revealing the Trump administration's anxiety over Russia's move.

Chinese experts predicted that the move will be a big leap indicating that humans are moving from research and development (R&D) on a COVID-19 vaccine to the market, which would encourage more nations to accelerate their pace while the COVID-19 pandemic has not yet been brought under control globally.

Currently in the vaccine race, China, the US, Russia and some European countries have been at a similar pace in the R&D of a COVID-19 vaccine in recent months, and China is likely to stand out after Russia, experts noted.

Confirmed COVID-19 cases have exceeded 20 million worldwide as of Wednesday, according to the World Health Organization (WHO).​


Following Russia's announcement on Tue that it has registered the world's 1st vaccine for COVID-19, how soon will a vaccine be made available? - 6 vaccines have entered Phase-III clinical trials, including 3 developed by China - 28 in clinical trials - 139 in preclinical stages

Along with the announcement of the approval, Russian officials also revealed on Tuesday that they had received orders from 20 countries for more than 1 billion doses and Russia is ready to manufacture 500 million doses of the vaccine, an adenovirus vector vaccine, per year in five countries, amid strong suspicion from some Western scientists and politicians over the vaccine as no experimental data has been released to prove its safety and efficacy.

Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases of the US, said that he seriously doubts that Russia had "actually, definitively proven that the vaccine is safe and effective," ABC News reported Wednesday. 

At a briefing on Wednesday morning, US Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar criticized the Russian vaccine for being "non-transparent" as the data from the initial trials in Russia have not been disclosed.

Russian officials previously told media that they were preparing experimental data of the vaccine and planned to release it for peer review in August. A Reuters report on Tuesday also indicated that super-fast approval could mean that potential adverse effects of a vaccine may not be picked up, citing a British drug researcher.

Chinese researchers reached by the Global Times on Wednesday admitted that it is hard to judge the safety and efficacy while there is no data available, but they noted that as the technology of developing and producing adenovirus vector is mature, it is very likely Russia will succeed, which, if taking place, will be huge encouragement for the world.

The vaccine approval procedure is similar in most countries, with a total of three-phase clinical trial results required before formal approval in order to maximize the effectiveness and safety of the vaccine, said Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine expert on Tuesday.

Russia's current fast-tracked development may be due to their strong concerns over a worsening epidemic in the coming winter. This may compromise the effectiveness of its vaccine, but its safety is still reliable although data on its phase-2 trials have not been released, according to Tao.



Russian President Vladimir Putin chairs a meeting with members of the government in a teleconference call at the Novo-Ogaryovo state residence outside Moscow, on Tuesday. Putin claims Russia has developed the first vaccine offering sustainable immunity against the novel coronavirus. Photo: AFP

The eventual success of the Russian-developed vaccine will be a huge boost to the world, representing a huge breakthrough for a vaccine against the novel coronavirus that hasn't been successfully marketed yet, Tao noted.

Analysts pointed out that apart from scientific concerns, the Western media's hyping of safety and efficacy issues regarding Russia's vaccine is more due to political reasoning and protection for their own domestic vaccine producers.

After Russia announced its approval on Tuesday, later the same day, US President Donald Trump announced the US government will purchase 100 million doses of Moderna's experimental coronavirus vaccine.

With the latest deal, the US government has reportedly spent $9.4 billion on ordering 700 million doses worth of COVID-19 vaccines with five companies, naming Moderna, GlaxoSmithKline and Sanofi, Pfizer, Novavax, Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca.

More countries will accelerate their procedures to develop and market their vaccine candidates, Chinese experts predicted, while warning of a blind competition, and emphasizing safety and efficacy.

*Ready for production*

Six COVID-19 vaccine candidates, including three from China - Sinovac, Wuhan's Institute of Biological Products/Sinopharm and Beijing's Institute of Biological Products/Sinopharm, have entered phase-3 trials, the WHO announced on Monday, while the other three are from the University of Oxford/AstraZeneca in the UK, Moderna/NIAID and BioNTech/Fosun Pharma/Pfizer both from the US.

In total, 168 vaccine candidates around the world have started some forms of trials, and 28 of them are in clinical trials, according to the WHO.

There is a higher possibility for China to stand out to be next in vaccine commercialization and the moment won't be too far away, said vaccine experts.

"Given the current progress of China's vaccine research, the country has basically been equipped with the conditions to commercialize the product since the phase-3 trial has to some extent marked the maturity of the technology," Yang Zhanqiu, deputy director of the pathogen biology department at Wuhan University, told the Global Times Wednesday.

"A Chinese-developed vaccine will probably enter the market by the year's end ahead of schedule," Tian Hongjian, a director with the China Medicinal Biotech Association, told the Global Times on Wednesday.



A staff member takes out samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

According to China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT), a total of 13 enterprises in China have launched construction of assembly lines to produce COVID-19 vaccines as of July 23, while nine Chinese enterprises have received regulatory approval to start clinical vaccine trials.

Despite understanding Russia's consideration of a short-cut for the approval of the vaccine, Chinese experts noted that it is unlikely Chinese companies would follow Russia's process as China has effectively put the domestic epidemic under control, allowing sufficient time to ensure safety and efficacy. 

Our production facilities are prepared to wait for the last-phase clinical trial results and government approval before mass production, the Global Times learned on Wednesday from China National Biotec Group (CNBG), which announced earlier this month that an inactivated COVID-19 vaccine production workshop of its affiliated Beijing institute of biological products, the first and largest of its kind in the world, has passed national examination.

The workshop is estimated to produce 110 million doses per year while another shop of the CNBG in Wuhan could produce 100 million doses.

US drug maker Pfizer and its German partner BioNTech have also announced to eye marketing of their vaccine candidate by October.

Another candidate developed by US drug maker Moderna is also estimated to come into use by the end of this year with the yearly production estimated to reach 500 million doses and possibly 1 billion doses in 2021.

*Pre-divided market*

Competition on the COVID-19 market started long ago at the beginning of the R&D stage as any contribution to investment basically all come with distribution commitments attached.

Countries with low developing or economic capacities are also trying to ensure more provisions by engaging in the clinical trials.

In addition to its heavy investment in developing the COVID-19 vaccine, the Chinese government said in June that it will make a contribution of $20 million to GAVI's funding for the 2021-25 period.

Two Chinese firms, CanSino Biologics Inc and Walvax Biotechnology Co, and US' Johnson & Johnson have signed deals with Mexico to conduct late-stage clinical trials for COVID-19 vaccines, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Mexico said on Tuesday.

Beijing-based Sinovac Life Sciences Corp has also launched clinical trials in Brazil and Indonesia as of Wednesday.

For a future vaccine, experts said that Chinese-developed vaccines will be mainly purchased by Asian countries and some Latin American countries that depend on similar coronavirus genome sequencing or have been cooperating with China on vaccine R&D like Brazil and Mexico.



A poster reading "This summer I wear a mask when I go out" is seen in Clichy, next to Paris, France, Aug. 4, 2020. Amid signs of the epidemic resurgence, Paris is considering ordering people to wear masks in busy outdoor public spaces after the government authorized local authorities to toughen rule to contain coronavirus circulation during summer holidays. Parisians and visitors will have to wear a mask when they stroll along the banks of the Seine, visit the capital's open-air markets or main tourist spots. (Xinhua/Gao Jing)

Russia did not reveal the 20 countries which have ordered its vaccine, experts estimate that they may mostly comprise of Central Asian and Middle Eastern countries.

Candidates made in the US, UK and Germany, according to an AFP tally, have mostly been ordered by European countries, the US and Japan.

"For countries with their own ability in R&D and production, they are unlikely to purchase imports on a large scale given the vaccine's applicability locally," said Tian.

The demand for a COVID-19 vaccine among China's 1.4 billion population is forecast to reach 1.68 billion to 2.24 billion shots based on a vaccination rate of 60-80 percent and each person needs to have two shots, according to an industry report by Essence Securities.

Compared with the foreseeable handsome returns once the vaccine is put onto the market, previous investment is not that huge, according to Yang.

Assuming that the average purchase and storage price of the vaccine is 20 yuan ($2.88) per shot, then the domestic market space is 33.6-44.8 billion yuan, if calculated at a net interest rate of 50 percent, the corresponding profit margin is 16.8-22.4 billion yuan, said the report.

The space of Chinese-made vaccines in the overseas market is estimated to be within a profit margin of 5-7.5 billion yuan under the prediction that these vaccines would be mainly exported to low-income countries, according to the report.


----------



## Rajputana_

Tjese numbnut commies need to be held accountable.

All vaccines produced in china need to go to europe and americas first, we can just pay ccp to work for us as usual.


----------



## Yaseen1

these vaccines will not work and are only made to earn money and for obtaining greater new world order objectives as majority of people recover on their own and this virus is not much lethal like congo virus which vaccination never happened on mass scale but people are surviving without vaccines of congo virus


----------



## bolo

Yaseen1 said:


> these vaccines will not work and are only made to earn money and for obtaining greater new world order objectives


China said it will make the vaccine inexpensive for the world. That is pissing off the western pharma companies who were planning to make a tremendous amount of money with this vaccine.


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s companies have habit of outsourcing vaccine manufacturing in china and I think all are cooperating in this regard 


bolo said:


> China said it will make the vaccine inexpensive for the world. That is pissing off the western pharma companies who were planning to make a tremendous amount of money with this vaccine.


----------



## bolo

Yaseen1 said:


> u.s companies have habit of outsourcing vaccine manufacturing in china and I think all are cooperating in this regard


Actually not in pharmaceutical. US mainly buys the API from China makes it locally. But the vaccine is different. China already said it will make it affordable.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-developed inactivated vaccine has low rate of adverse reactions*
By Hu Yuwei and Leng Shumei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/14 23:18:55




vaccine Photo:VCG

A Chinese-developed inactivated COVID-19 vaccine on Thursday revealed a low rate of adverse reactions for patients in phase one and two clinical trials while also demonstrating immunogenicity results. The interim analysis of two randomized clinical trials suggests a relatively better safety profile compared with other kinds of the same type of vaccine, researchers said in the latest report.

The report, published in peer-reviewed medical journal The Journal of the American Medical Association on Thursday, is the first formal clinical trial data for a COVID-19 inactivated vaccine, the vaccine producer China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) told the Global Times in a statement on Friday. 

Within seven days of injection, adverse reactions were reported by 48 (15.0 percent) of 320 participants in the trials, the report showed. All adverse reactions were mild, transient, and self-limiting, and did not require any treatment. No other adverse reactions were reported between days 8 and 28 after injection.

China's coronavirus vaccine R&D has always put safety as a top priority, and it will make sure all three phases of clinical trials are completed before formal approval, Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine expert, told the Global Times.

China is one of the countries that has unreservedly disclosed most data and results surrounding the safety and immune response of vaccine candidates, Tao said. 

So far, at least three Chinese primary vaccine producers have delivered precise and detailed data for phase one and two trials.



Infographic: Global Times

The vaccine developed by Sinopharm is now undertaking its phase three trials in the UAE with more than 15,000 volunteers participating, while the early-stage trials for some remaining groups are still going ahead as planned, Sinopharm told the Global Times.

The optimal interval between injections and times for booster injections of the inactivated vaccine remains unclear, and the full analysis of the trial data with extended follow-up and other intervention groups is needed, according to the report.

Sinopharm told the Global Times that the results of phase one and two trials for another inactivated candidate they developed will be revealed in a few days. 

The company estimated that an inactivated COVID-19 vaccine will be available on the market at the end of this year or early in 2021. The combined annual production capacity of the group will exceed 200 million doses when mass production is realized, to ensure the accessibility of COVID-19 vaccines, according to media reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282132183801462785Global Times@globaltimesnews
> 
> China's #CanSino Biologics is holding talks with #Russia, #Brazil, #Chile and #SaudiArabia on starting phase III trials of #COVID19 vaccine (AD5-NCOV), planning to enroll 40,000 participants. This came after the vaccine was approved for use in army
> 9:58 AM · Jul 12, 2020


AUGUST 17, 2020 / 4:06 PM / UPDATED 16 HOURS AGO
*Testing of CanSino's COVID-19 candidate vaccine begins in Russia*

Gabrielle Tétrault-Farber, Roxanne Liu

MOSCOW/BEIJING (Reuters) - Russia’s Petrovax has started a late-stage trial of a COVID-19 candidate vaccine from CanSino Biologics Inc in the country, records show, as the Chinese drug firm steps up testing abroad to close in on regulatory approval.

The Ad5-nCoV vaccine already has approval for use by China’s military after early and mid-stage trials, and further late-stage trials are being lined up for Mexico and Saudi Arabia.

CanSino last month said it was in talks for opportunities to launch late-stage - or Phase 3 - trials in Saudi Arabia, Russia, Brazil and Chile.

The company has won a patent approval from Beijing for the vaccine, Chinese state media reported on Sunday, citing documents from the country’s intellectual property regulator.

....

Testing of CanSino's COVID-19 candidate vaccine begins in Russia - Reuters


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

When will first Chinese vaccine be approved out of sinopharm sinovac and cansino?


----------



## JSCh

*China-developed COVID-19 vaccine ready to go onto market this Dec*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/18 10:01:13



vaccine Photo:VCG

Inactivated COVID-19 vaccine candidates developed by a Chinese pharmaceutical company are likely to be on the market by the end of December, at a price of less than 1,000 yuan ($144) for two doses. 

The marketing review procedure will start after overseas phase three clinical trials have been completed, Liu Jingzhen, chairman of the China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm), was quoted as saying by media on Tuesday. 

The price of the vaccines will not be high after they go onto the market, with every two doses costing less than 1,000 yuan, according to Liu. 

Not all 1.4 billion Chinese people need to be vaccinated, Liu said, suggesting that students and those working in cities should take the injections while people who live in rural areas with comparatively smaller populations do not have to. 

Two inactivated vaccine candidates developed by institutes under Sinopharm separately in Beijing and Wuhan were delivered into phase three clinical trials in the United Arab Emirates in June. 

Liu himself has also been injected with two doses of one of the inactivated candidates. So far, he said he felt “no side effects.”

A workshop in Beijing able to produce 120 million doses per year has passed biological safety inspection from the related national authorities and is ready for production. Another workshop of Sinopharm in Wuhan is able to produce 100 million doses per year, Liu noted.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

JSCh said:


> *China-developed COVID-19 vaccine ready to go onto market this Dec*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/18 10:01:13
> 
> 
> 
> vaccine Photo:VCG
> 
> Inactivated COVID-19 vaccine candidates developed by a Chinese pharmaceutical company are likely to be on the market by the end of December, at a price of less than 1,000 yuan ($144) for two doses.
> 
> The marketing review procedure will start after overseas phase three clinical trials have been completed, Liu Jingzhen, chairman of the China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm), was quoted as saying by media on Tuesday.
> 
> The price of the vaccines will not be high after they go onto the market, with every two doses costing less than 1,000 yuan, according to Liu.
> 
> Not all 1.4 billion Chinese people need to be vaccinated, Liu said, suggesting that students and those working in cities should take the injections while people who live in rural areas with comparatively smaller populations do not have to.
> 
> Two inactivated vaccine candidates developed by institutes under Sinopharm separately in Beijing and Wuhan were delivered into phase three clinical trials in the United Arab Emirates in June.
> 
> Liu himself has also been injected with two doses of one of the inactivated candidates. So far, he said he felt “no side effects.”
> 
> A workshop in Beijing able to produce 120 million doses per year has passed biological safety inspection from the related national authorities and is ready for production. Another workshop of Sinopharm in Wuhan is able to produce 100 million doses per year, Liu noted.


Oh God December  im in travel business and we r totally screwed already


----------



## JSCh

Sinopharm’s Covid-19 Vaccine to Start Human Trials in Peru After UAE
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE: 2 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI





Sinopharm’s Covid-19 Vaccine to Start Human Trials in Peru After UAE​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 20 -- China National Pharmaceutical Group will kick off phase-three clinical trials of its inactivated Covid-19 vaccine candidate in Peru after doing so in the United Arab Emirates in June.

Local health authorities have given the Chinese firm, better known as Sinopharm, a permit for the tests, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement on Sina Weibo today.

Sinopharm expects to bring its first inactivated coronavirus vaccine to market by the end of this year, pricing the necessary two doses at less than CNY1,000 (USD144) in total, Chairman Liu Jingzhen said earlier this month.


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan to conduct trials of Chinese coronavirus vaccine*
Issued on: 18/08/2020 - 16:20
Modified: 18/08/2020 - 16:18



The trials will be conducted at several medical facilities across Pakistan Arif ALI AFP
Karachi (AFP)

Pakistan regulators have approved final-phase testing of a Chinese-made vaccine against the coronavirus, officials said Tuesday, in the country's first ever clinical trial of its kind.

According to Pakistan's National Institute of Health (NIH), regulators have approved the testing of a vaccine under development by CanSinoBio and the Beijing Institute of Biotechnology China.

The medication is already undergoing Phase 3 trials -- or large-scale testing on humans -- in China, Russia, Chile and Argentina. Saudi Arabia will also take part, NIH said.

"This will be the first ever Phase 3 clinical trial for any vaccine in Pakistan," the NIH said in a statement.

Pakistan's inclusion in the trials would help it secure "preferential vaccine supply and pricing", it added.

The trials will be conducted at several medical facilities across Pakistan, including the large Indus Hospital in Karachi.

"Hopefully we will come out with the vaccine within three to four months," Abdul Bari, who heads the Indus Hospital, told AFP.

The coronavirus has claimed more than 6,000 lives in Pakistan but cases have been dropping for several weeks.

© 2020 AFP


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296437631425941509Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese vaccine producer #Sinopharm signed a COVID19 inactivated vaccine cooperation agreement with #Morocco on Thursday, a new partnership after its phase-3 clinical trials cooperation with #UAE and #Peru.




9:23 PM · Aug 20, 2020


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

I think enough trials have been done already , please release the vaccine now . December is too far


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297050883746697217Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#Chinese #vaccine producer #Sinopharm signed a #COVID19 vaccine cooperation agreement with Argentina on Friday to carry out phase III clinical trials in the country, joining Peru and Morocco. https://bit.ly/2COZ6UB




2:00 PM · Aug 22, 2020


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *HK, Macao scientists eye low-cost mass production of new vaccine*
> By Zhang Hui Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/3 20:55:57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine are seen at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020.Photo:Xinhua
> 
> As scientists globally race to develop effective COVID-19 vaccines, scientists from Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions announced a breakthrough in developing a recombinant COVID-19 vaccine on Monday, indicating that the mass production of the vaccine is feasible at a low cost in the future.
> 
> They have evaluated the potential of a candidate vaccine based on the receptor-binding domain (RBD) of SARS-CoV-2, and found that a recombinant vaccine could induce a potent functional antibody response in immunized mice, rabbits and non-human primates as early as seven to 14 days after a single dose.
> 
> The research, conducted by the Hong Kong Polytechnic University (PolyU) and the Macau University of Science and Technology (M.U.S.T.) in collaboration with Chinese mainland institutions, was recently published in the scientific journal Nature, in a paper entitled, "A vaccine targeting the RBD of the S protein of SARS-CoV-2 induces protective immunity."
> 
> Zhang Kang, a professor from the Faculty of Medicine of M.U.S.T., the author of the study, said at Monday's press conference that the biotechnology method used in creating the recombinant vaccine is mature, as many vaccines on the market, such as human papillomavirus (HPV) and flu vaccines, adopted the same method, and that makes the recombinant vaccine feasible for mass production.
> 
> "Manufacturing the most vaccines at the least cost is a key issue in vaccine production, and this vaccine could be mass produced at a low cost," Zhang said. He said that the vaccine will be available in Hong Kong, Macao and other regions and countries.
> 
> Johnson Lau, adjunct professor of the Department of Applied Biology and Chemical Technology at PolyU, told the Global Times at the press conference that the team has started engaging with several collaborators for mass production, and some contracts have been signed.
> 
> The vaccine will start human clinical trials in "at most months, if not weeks," Lau said.
> 
> Five Chinese COVID-19 vaccines have entered the clinical trial stage - one adenovirus vector vaccine and four inactivated vaccines - accounting for 40 percent of clinical-stage vaccines worldwide, according to the Ministry of Science and Technology.
> 
> Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine researcher, told the Global Times on Monday that some domestically made COVID-19 vaccines have entered phase three clinical trials, which usually takes about two to three months. These vaccines may be available for mass production by the end of the year, he said.
> 
> Recombinant vaccines are much easier to be mass produced at a lower cost compared to inactivated vaccines, Tao said.
> 
> Russia plans to launch a mass vaccination campaign in October, and the US company Moderna announced in late July it began phase three trials of a COVID-19 vaccine in the US.
> 
> Reuters reported on Friday, citing an unnamed US security official, that China-backed hackers tried to steal "valuable data" from Moderna.
> 
> Tao said such allegations are purely "nonsense," as many Western vaccine companies including Moderna used the gene sequencing date published by China to develop their vaccines.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288478155666345984


*China's first COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells approved for clinical trials*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/22 21:12:14





Photo:VCG​
China's first recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells has been approved for clinical trials by the National Medical Products Administration, media reported on Saturday.

Developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University affiliated West China Hospital, the vaccine uses insect cells to multiply in the culture medium and introduces the gene of COVID-19 into insect cells, which means the cell can be used as a factory to produce high-quality recombinant vaccine proteins and purify them for refinement.

The vaccine was tested on monkeys and other animals, and was found to have a good protective effect against COVID-19 infection, with no obvious side effects. The technology is expected to make it simple to quickly bring a vaccine to the market with mass production, Chinanews.com reported.

The safety of using insects to produce recombinant protein vaccines has been demonstrated by the successful development and marketing of cervical cancer and influenza vaccines in Europe and the US, media reported.

In April this year, The West China Hospital of Sichuan University, the vaccine research team and a biological company established a new company, which is planning and designing the vaccine production line with an annual output of over 100 million needles by independent efforts, Chinanews.com reported.

A Chinese inactivated COVID-19 vaccine has started phase-3 clinical trials in Peru on Thursday, Xinhua News Agency reported. Two months before, China's inactivated COVID-19 vaccine received approval for phase-3 clinical trials in the United Arab Emirates on June 23.

Observers believe that when a vaccine is available, China would provide vaccines to countries that cooperated with it in clinical trials at a cost, or donate vaccines to these countries.


----------



## JSCh

*China to prioritize Mekong countries for COVID-19 vaccine*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-08-24 11:23:35_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- China will give priority to providing COVID-19 vaccines to Mekong countries once a vaccine is developed and put into use, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said Monday.

Li made the remarks when attending the third Lancang-Mekong Cooperation (LMC) leaders' meeting via video link.

China will set up special funds to promote public health under the framework of the LMC Special Fund, and continue to provide anti-epidemic materials and technical support to Mekong countries, Li said.

Stressing the significance of solidarity and cooperation to the global fight against the pandemic, Li said China is willing to work with Mekong countries to support the work of the World Health Organization.


----------



## JSCh

*Volunteers in China-Russia vaccine trial to be vaccinated by end September*
By Hu Yuwei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/24 23:54:26






Vaccine Photo:VCG

Volunteers participating in a China-Russia COVID-19 vaccine trail are scheduled to have all been vaccinated by the end of September and results will be released by late autumn, Petrovax, a leading Russian pharmaceutical products developer, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Russia's Petrovax COVID-19 candidate vaccine is aa recombinant adenovirus vaccine named Ad5-nCoV, which was co-developed by Chinese biopharmaceutical firm CanSino Biologics Inc. and a team led by Chinese military infectious disease expert Chen Wei.

About a month after the volunteers have been vaccination, “we will begin to process and evaluate the results on safety and immunogenicity,” Petrovax told the Global Times.

“We see a great potential in Ad5-nCov vaccine and Petrovax has tools and knowledge on running large clinical trials,” said the company.

“We believe that the global community can overcome the pandemic faster and find an effective tool to combat COVID-19 only through international cooperation.”

The company didn’t mention how many volunteers are currently participating in the trial.

The volunteers will be monitored for six months after they are vaccinated, Petrovax said.

“Thanks to this partnership, Petrovax and Russian researchers are among the first in the world to gain direct international clinical experience in the use of a modern vaccine against COVID-19 and bring opportunities for its early registration in Russia.”

News of the potential vaccine was hailed by the Chinese public who are hoping for good results from trials. China’s top respiratory scientists Zhong Nanshan revealed the China-Russia cooperation on August 16 at an academic exchange conference on the coronavirus in South China's Guangdong Province.

Experts said the move is part of China's promise to pitch in to fight the virus globally. China and Russia have a sound basis for vaccine cooperation in resource sharing and mass production, they said.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298973970952159233Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#FosunPharma and its German partner #BioNTech announced Thur the supply of 10 million doses of mRNA vaccine (BNT162b1) for #COVID19 to #HongKong and #Macao, after clinical trials proved the safety and effectiveness of the vaccine and approval from the authorities is gained.




9:21 PM · Aug 27, 2020


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells approved for clinical trials*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/22 21:12:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo:VCG​
> China's first recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells has been approved for clinical trials by the National Medical Products Administration, media reported on Saturday.
> 
> Developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University affiliated West China Hospital, the vaccine uses insect cells to multiply in the culture medium and introduces the gene of COVID-19 into insect cells, which means the cell can be used as a factory to produce high-quality recombinant vaccine proteins and purify them for refinement.
> 
> The vaccine was tested on monkeys and other animals, and was found to have a good protective effect against COVID-19 infection, with no obvious side effects. The technology is expected to make it simple to quickly bring a vaccine to the market with mass production, Chinanews.com reported.
> 
> The safety of using insects to produce recombinant protein vaccines has been demonstrated by the successful development and marketing of cervical cancer and influenza vaccines in Europe and the US, media reported.
> 
> In April this year, The West China Hospital of Sichuan University, the vaccine research team and a biological company established a new company, which is planning and designing the vaccine production line with an annual output of over 100 million needles by independent efforts, Chinanews.com reported.
> 
> A Chinese inactivated COVID-19 vaccine has started phase-3 clinical trials in Peru on Thursday, Xinhua News Agency reported. Two months before, China's inactivated COVID-19 vaccine received approval for phase-3 clinical trials in the United Arab Emirates on June 23.
> 
> Observers believe that when a vaccine is available, China would provide vaccines to countries that cooperated with it in clinical trials at a cost, or donate vaccines to these countries.


*Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells*
By Cao Siqi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/31 19:18:40



Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital

China's first recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells was recently injected in volunteers, who said they felt good and have had no adverse reactions so far, the Global Times learned from the vaccine developer on Monday.

Developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital, the vaccine uses insect cells to multiply in the culture medium, and introduces the gene of COVID-19 to insect cells, which means the cell can be used to produce high-quality recombinant vaccine proteins and purify them for refinement.

The vaccine was injected in several volunteers on Saturday morning, according to a hospital statement sent to the Global Times.

Academician Wei Yuquan, the director of the lab, said the vaccine was approved for clinical trials by the National Medical Products Administration on August 21 after being tested on monkeys and other animals. It was found to have a good protective effect against COVID-19 infection, with no obvious side effects.

It is easy to mass-produce the vaccine, Wei said.

So far, four types of coronavirus vaccines in China have started Phase III clinical trials, and some will be injected in volunteers in early September.



Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital

The Phase III clinical trials determine whether the vaccine would be approved. It will verify the vaccine's safety and effectiveness, which requires tens of thousands of samples.

Media reported that the phase 3 clinical trials are expected to achieve preliminary results as early as of November.

Results of Phase I and Phase II show several vaccines have been safe and effective.

A document published by the National Food and Drug Administration on August 15 said a novel coronavirus vaccine should be able to provide protection for at least six months.

There are five main technologies for the development of COVID-19 vaccine in China - inactivated vaccine, recombinant protein vaccine, adenovirus vector vaccine, nucleic acid vaccine based on mRNA and DNA, and attenuated influenza virus vector vaccine.

Developers around the world are racing against the clock with 170 vaccine candidates. Among those candidates, four from China, two from the US, and one from the UK have entered the last phase. Russia's vaccine, Sputnik V, has recently been under the spotlight after the country announced on August 11 that it had become the first in the world to approve a coronavirus vaccine for widespread use.



The State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital starts research on COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese vaccine makers vaccinate overseas employees and military personnel*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/3 2:01:35





Photo:VCG

Chinese leading vaccine producer China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) signed an agreement with Chinese technology giant Huawei on Tuesday to facilitate strategic cooperation on resource and service support for COVID-19 inactivated vaccine, widely seen as a potential offer to extend vaccinations to more Chinese employees who frequently go abroad for business.

As the world's leading scientific and technological innovation enterprise, Huawei's business covers more than 170 countries and regions, Luo Wencheng, president of Global Administrative Services of Huawei, said on Tuesday.

More than 200,000 Huawei employees have been struggling amid the pandemic around the world, including countries and regions where the outbreak is very severe, Luo said. It is more urgent to ensure the life and health of employees through emergency vaccination in order to facilitate the resumption of work and production.

According to the agreement, Sinopharm will provide resources and service support to Huawei in the field of COVID-19 vaccines and other biotechnology products, to comprehensively safeguard the life, safety and health of Huawei's 200,000 employees, said the Statement of Sinopharm.

The inactivated vaccine produced by the company has been given to employees of state-owned enterprises (SOEs) preparing to go abroad. The vaccine has so far proven safe in human trials. It has also offered the vaccine free to front-line medical workers in some state-owned hospitals for urgent use, although it is still in late-stage trials.

Yu Xuefeng, head of another leading vaccine producer CanSino Biologics Inc, recently revealed that its recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine (Ad5-nCoV) has been given to Chinese troops on UN Peacekeeping missions, especially those in regions with high infections, after the company received approval in June.

Urgent use for Chinese in peacekeeping missions is a way to protect those staying in the region where COVID-19 is still rampant. "But we need more data from phase three clinical trials before we can commercialize the vaccine," said Yu.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Sinopharm’s Covid-19 Vaccine to Start Human Trials in Peru After UAE
> ZHANG YUSHUO
> DATE: 2 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinopharm’s Covid-19 Vaccine to Start Human Trials in Peru After UAE​
> (Yicai Global) Aug. 20 -- China National Pharmaceutical Group will kick off phase-three clinical trials of its inactivated Covid-19 vaccine candidate in Peru after doing so in the United Arab Emirates in June.
> 
> Local health authorities have given the Chinese firm, better known as Sinopharm, a permit for the tests, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement on Sina Weibo today.
> 
> Sinopharm expects to bring its first inactivated coronavirus vaccine to market by the end of this year, pricing the necessary two doses at less than CNY1,000 (USD144) in total, Chairman Liu Jingzhen said earlier this month.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302149466275733505


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-made vaccine able to fight all mutations: developer*
By Leng Shumei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/7 23:18:40

*Will be ready for mass vaccination at low price*



A domestically produced inactivated COVID-19 vaccine displayed at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing. Photo: Li Hao/GT

Chinese military infectious disease expert Chen Wei said a COVID-19 vaccine her team produced can be effective against all existing mutations of the novel coronavirus, noting that they are preparing for mass vaccination at a low price whenever phase three clinical trial results come out.

"We have complete IP rights of this vaccine, which means we do not have to rely on others and can carry out our own research and development (R&D)," said Chen, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a researcher at the Institute of Military Medicine under the Academy of Military Sciences, in an interview with Xinhua News Agency released on Monday.

She noted that "we can also allow Chinese people to get vaccinated at a low price whenever they need it."

The remarks came amid groundless reports from Western media claiming that China is stealing the US' research data on COVID-19 vaccines. Chinese medical experts rebutted the allegations and stressed that China is actually leading in COVID-19 vaccine R&D, not to mention that the two countries are focusing on different routes.

Undoubtedly China is among the first echelon in COVID-19 vaccine R&D as more than half of vaccines entering phase three clinical trials made public by the WHO are developed in China, Chen noted.

The vaccine Chen's team developed is a recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine named Ad5-nCoV. It is jointly developed by the team and Chinese biotech company CanSino Biologics Inc.

Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based immunological expert, estimated that Ad5-nCoV would probably be priced at 100 yuan ($14.64) per dose due to the lesser cost of the adenovirus vector vaccine compared to inactivated vaccines.

Some Chinese analysts also predicted that the price would not be too much higher than that of other respiratory infection vaccines - for example, the price of flu vaccines is roughly between 50-150 yuan in China - given the advantages of China's economic system as well as governmental support for major public health emergencies.

It is also possible that the vaccine would be offered to the public for free if there is another sudden outbreak in the country, analysts said.

Another Chinese vaccine producer the China National Biotec Group (CNBG), a Sinopharm unit, announced previously that two inactivated COVID-19 vaccines they produced would probably come onto the market by the end of December at a price of less than 1,000 yuan for two doses.

According to US media, the US federal government previously reached a deal with Pfizer and BioNTech to buy 100 million doses of their experimental vaccine candidate with $1.95 billion.

Ad5-nCoV was delivered into phase one clinical trials on March 16, making it the world's first COVID-19 candidate vaccine that entered clinical trials.



Graphics: GT

As the epidemic in China has been contained, domestic vaccine producers have been seeking international clinical trials to more effectively test their products' safety and efficacy, including CanSino.

International phase three clinical trials on Ad5-nCoV have kicked off in Russia and Pakistan, China Central Television reported on Monday.

In total, 40,000 adult volunteers around the globe will participate in the vaccine's phase three clinical trials, CanSino previously told the Global Times.

Chen told Xinhua that, unlike the normal procedures of vaccine production, they have been preparing for mass production at the beginning of the phase one clinical trial.

"It is possible to produce 300 million doses per year as far as I can see. After the phase three results come out, we will catch up to prepare for mass vaccination at anytime," Chen noted.

CNBG and a third Chinese vaccine producer Sinovac Biotech Ltd had also announced that they could each produce 300 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines per year.

Despite the shortcut in production preparation, Chen is confident of the safety and efficacy of the vaccine given the positive results of phase one and two clinical trials that had been unveiled to the world separately on May 22 and July 20.

The phase one clinical trial results of Ad5-nCoV were published on the Lancet on May 22, showing that all 108 volunteers had produced antibodies against the novel coronavirus after vaccination. It is the world's first results of human trials released on COVID-19 vaccines.

The results also demonstrated that the vaccine is able to introduce a dual immune response in the recipient, naming humoral immunity and cell immunity.

Cells are where the viruses reproduce, so cell immunity is really vital in preventing the virus, Chen explained to Xinhua.

Richard Horton, editor-in-chief of The Lancet, on Twitter in May declared the results revealed that Ad5-nCoV is safe, well-tolerated and induces a rapid immune response. "These results represent an important milestone," said Horton.

Chen told Xinhua that they shared the data with the world so that her peers in other countries could avoid detours and accelerate R&D.

Chen said that they had started to vaccinate certain groups of people from June as phase one and two clinical trials proved the vaccine's safety and efficacy.

When asked what groups she thought should be given priority when a vaccine is available, she answered those directly having contact or people with the possibility of having contact with the novel coronavirus such as medical workers, virus researchers and customs staff.

People with underlying diseases should also be paid attention to as well as those who are willing to accept vaccinations, Chen added.

*Effective against mutations *

It has been six months since the first injection of Ad5-nCoV in March and the vaccine still remains effective as of now, according to Chen.

She estimated that the period of effectiveness of the vaccine would be as long as that of Ebola vaccines. The efficacy of a first dose of Ebola vaccine normally starts to wane six months after injection. If a second dose is injected at this time, the efficacy would last two years, according to Chen.

In response to increasing reports of mutations in the novel coronavirus, casting doubts upon the efficacy of existing vaccine candidates, Chen tried to ease public concerns saying that Ad5-nCoV can remain effective in fighting against all existing mutations of the coronavirus.

Current data shows a very low rate of mutations in the piece of viral DNA that we use in the vaccine. Even if a mutation happens, we can rapidly improve the vaccine based on its current design to adapt to the mutation, Chen explained, noting that this is the advantage of gene engineering vaccines and the reason why so many countries are exploiting the technology.

The vaccine can be made into different valents to include more strains of the virus, just like the human papillomavirus vaccines that have 2-valent, 4-valent and nine-valent types, Tao explained.

China will hold a ceremony to honor individuals and groups who fought bravely in the country's battle against the COVID-19 epidemic on Tuesday morning in Beijing. Chen is among the nominees who will receive the national honorary title, "the People's Hero" at the ceremony, along with top traditional Chinese medicine expert Zhang Boli and Zhang Dingyu, dean of Wuhan Jinyintan Hospital. The Medal of the Republic will be conferred on renowned respiratory disease expert Zhong Nanshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Brazil could launch Chinese coronavirus vaccine this year, says governor, citing ‘extremely positive’ results | South China Morning Post*

Widespread vaccination campaign using Sinovac’s CoronaVac could begin as early as December
Vaccine produced immune response in 98 per cent of recipients over 60, with no adverse side-effects reported so far, said Sao Paulo’s governor


Agence France-Presse
Published: 6:42am, 10 Sep, 2020



A nurse holds a syringe containing China’s Sinovac vaccine at a hospital in Porto Alegre, Brazil in August. Photo: Reuters

Clinical trials in Brazil of a Chinese-made vaccine against Covid-19 have shown “extremely positive” results, and a widespread vaccination campaign could begin as early as December, the governor of Sao Paulo state said on Wednesday.

Sao Paulo, the epicentre of the coronavirus pandemic in hard-hit Brazil, is one of six states helping to test the so-called CoronaVac vaccine developed by Chinese pharmaceutical firm Sinovac Biotech.

The vaccine produced an immune response in 98 per cent of recipients over 60 years old, with no adverse side-effects reported so far, said Governor Joao Doria.

“The results have been extremely positive,” he told a news conference. “We will soon be able to immunise Brazilians in Sao Paulo and across the country with the CoronaVac vaccine … The projected delivery date is in December this year.”

Sinovac has partnered with a Brazilian public health research centre, the Butantan Institute, to conduct Phase 3 clinical trials of the vaccine – the last step before regulatory approval.

The deal gives the institute the right to produce 120 million doses of the vaccine, according to officials.

CoronaVac has become caught up in a political battle in Brazil, however.

President Jair Bolsonaro, whose administration has tense relations with China, has criticised the vaccine, and lashed out at Doria, a leading opponent, for supposedly backing it.

The far-right president has instead allocated 1.9 billion reals (US$360 million) to purchase another vaccine candidate, developed by Oxford University and pharmaceutical firm AstraZeneca.

Trials of that vaccine, which is also being tested partly in Brazil, were suspended on Tuesday after a volunteer recipient developed an unexplained illness – a move the company described as “routine”.

Brazil has the second-highest death toll in the pandemic after the United States, with more than 127,000 people killed and 4.1 million infections.

The South American country has emerged as a leading testing ground for vaccines. In the latest development, Brazilian medical diagnostics company Dasa and US vaccine maker Covaxx announced a deal on Wednesday to conduct Phase 2 and 3 trials of the latter’s Covid-19 vaccine in Brazil.

Covaxx, a subsidiary of US firm United Biomedical, plans to test the vaccine on at least 3,000 volunteers in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China presents COVID-19 vaccines to the world*
By Zhang Rui
China.org.cn, September 9, 2020

Three COVID-19 vaccines developed by Chinese companies went on show at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS). Representatives from the companies told China.org.cn that their aim is to heal the world.

The three inactivated vaccines have been a highlight of the international fair in Beijing, with their display booths proving a big hit with visitors.

According to the WHO, more than 30 COVID-19 vaccines have now entered clinical trials worldwide. Among them, nine are already in phase III clinical trials, of which four are being developed by Chinese scientists.



COVID-19 vaccines on display at China National Biotec Group's booth at the 2020 CIFTIS, Sept. 6, 2020. [Photo/China.org.cn]
Zhang Yuntao, vice president of China National Biotec Group (CNBG), affiliated to Sinopharm, said that their two vaccines were developed by two biological products research institutes, in Wuhan and Beijing. They are currently undergoing phase III trials in several countries including the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Peru, Morocco and Argentina.

Around 50,000 people will be vaccinated as part of the phase III trials, with 35,000 volunteers in 115 countries having already received the vaccination. "This proves the safety and efficacy of our vaccines," Zhang said.

"If the overseas clinical trials progress smoothly, the vaccine is expected to be available to the general public by the end of this year," he added.

CoronaVac, the candidate vaccine developed by Chinese pharmaceutical firm Sinovac Biotech, is also currently undergoing phase III trials in Brazil, Indonesia, Turkey, Bangladesh and other countries.



Yin Weidong, chairman, president and CEO of Sinovac Biotech, poses for a photo holding CoronaVac, the company's COVID-19 vaccine, at the company's booth at the 2020 CIFTIS, Sept. 6, 2020. [Photo/China.org.cn]

Yin Weidong, the company's chairman, president and CEO, indicated that their research in Brazil is progressing quickly and they plan to vaccinate 9,000 people there. "We hope to get clinical results in October, and get it on the market before the end of the year," he said.

Sinovac has obtained more than 20 different strains of the virus in the United States, Europe and Middle East, which the vaccine immune serum has proven capable of neutralizing. Therefore, it can be speculated that the vaccine will be able to protect a large section of the global population.

"The inactivated coronavirus vaccine can be stored for one month at 37 degrees Celsius, and its validity period has initially been determined to be three years," Yin revealed.

Pearson Liu, director of brand management and public relations at Sinovac, told China.org.cn that their vaccine received approval from the Chinese government in July for emergency use on medical, health and border staff as well as those needing to travel overseas for work. He added that more than 3,000 Sinovac staff and their families have also received their vaccine.

CNBG's vaccines were also approved for emergency use in July, and the company was taking reservations at its CIFTIS booth for those looking to get vaccinated. Jia Meng, the company's spokesperson, explained that their vaccines had received particularly high levels of interest from Chinese students needing to go overseas to study.

In terms of manufacturing capabilities, CNBG has established high-level biosafety production facilities in two research institutes. The combined annual production capacity of the two laboratories will reach 300 million doses in the first phase. After the second phase is completed, the annual output will reach 1 billion doses.

Sinovac launched its COVID-19 inactivated vaccine industrialization project at the end of March. It has now completed construction of a production lab in the Daxing Biomedical Industry Base in Beijing, which can deliver 300 million doses per annum.

Although it remains uncertain as to when the vaccines will eventually hit the market, Zhang Yuntao explained that many countries had already expressed interest. The CNBG executive added that they had received orders for a total of 500 million doses from dozens of countries.

Sinovac has also received large orders of intent. "The future application of vaccines will give priority to three types of countries,” Yin explained. “They are countries with severe outbreaks, countries with large populations, and countries without medical R&D capabilities and supplies." His company signed a deal and memorandum of understanding with Indonesian vaccine supplier PT Bio Farma on Aug. 20 to provide them with 40 million doses of semi-finished vaccines between November 2020 and March 2021.

While the price of COVID-19 vaccines has yet to be set, both companies told China.org.cn that they will be affordable for normal people.

Besides the three vaccines being shown at CIFTIS, other Chinese companies are also developing COVID-19 vaccines, with nine vaccines currently in various phases of clinical trials. The Chinese government has previously stated that after a vaccine is developed and put into use, it will be made available as a global public product to make China's contribution accessible and affordable to developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-developed nasal spray vaccine for COVID-19 approved for clinical trials*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-09-09 21:39:40_|_Editor: huaxia_

HONG KONG, Sept. 9 (Xinhua) -- The University of Hong Kong (HKU) Wednesday announced that the clinical trials of a nasal spray vaccine for COVID-19 jointly developed by the university's Department of Microbiology and mainland institutions have been approved.

The State Key Laboratory of Emerging Infectious Diseases has been working on the vaccine with Xiamen University and Beijing Wantai Biological Pharmacy.

It is the first nasal spray COVID-19 vaccine approved by the China's National Medical Products Administration for clinical trial in humans.

The HKU said in a statement that its vaccine strategy has been selected as one of the five vaccine technologies by the Ministry of Science and Technology for further evaluation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sinopharm's Two Covid-19 Vaccines Have Worked for Hundreds of Thousands of People, GC Says*
XU WEI
DATE: 22 MINUTES AGO / SOURCE: YICAI



Sinopharm's Two Covid-19 Vaccines Have Worked for Hundreds of Thousands of People, GC Says

(Yicai Global) Sept. 11 -- None of the clinical trial participants of China National Pharmaceutical Group's two inactivated vaccines have reported major adverse reactions to the jab nor Covid-19 infections, according to the developer's general counsel.

Hundreds of thousands of people have received one of Sinopharm's inoculation candidates without major problems, Science and Technology Daily reported yesterday, citing Zhou Song, corporate counsel of the Beijing-based firm's unit China National Biotec Group.

AstraZeneca said on Sept. 8 that the British-Swedish pharmaceutical company will need to take a break from its clinical trials after one person in the UK got seriously ill, US health news website Stat reported. This is standard procedure as the safety of new vaccines is key, according to the World Health Organization.

Among China's three inactivated Covid-19 vaccine candidates approved for clinical trials, two are developed by CNBG, said Zhou. The first recipients are people who are at risk to get infected with the virus due to their work as medical staff or diplomats, and they got their first doses months ago, proving that the vaccine is effective, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*UAE approves urgent use of China-developed COVID-19 vaccine after test on 31,000 volunteers*
By Hu Yuwei and Leng Shumei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/15 20:28:40



A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. Photo:Xinhua

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) on Monday granted emergency approval for use of a coronavirus vaccine developed in China, six weeks after human trials on the vaccine started in the country.

The UAE Ministry of Health and Prevention announces emergency approval for the use of the candidate COVID-19 vaccine, according to Twitter posts from the UAE National Emergency Crisis and Disaster Management Authority on Monday.

The vaccine will be available to the first line of defense heroes who are at the highest risk of contracting the virus, in order to protect them from any dangers and provide safety precautions, according to the authority.

The move is aimed at contributing to saving the lives of millions of people and providing health care for the infected while the Gulf state reported 777 new COVID-19 cases on Monday, making the number of total infections exceeding 80,000, according to the authority.

The drug is an inactivated vaccine developed by the China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm). Phase III clinical trials on the vaccine kicked off in the UAE on July 16, which is the world's first Phase III clinical trial program on a COVID-19 candidate vaccine.

It had been used on 31,000 volunteers representing 125 nationalities since the clinical trials kicked off in the UAE. Mild and expected side effects have occurred but no severe side effects have been encountered, according to the authority.

Among the volunteers, 1,000 were suffering from chronic diseases and no complications occurred after vaccination, the authority said, noting that "the results of clinical trials in our country are moving on the right path, with all tests being successful so far."

Clinical trials on the vaccine tested in the UAE are also being conducted in Bahrain, Jordan and Egypt at the same time. The volunteers have now entered the next stage, receiving their second shot, and continuing to undergo regular monitoring and health checks, with full ongoing support provided by health services to ensure their wellbeing, read the statement, Chief Executive Officer of Group 42 (G42) Healthcare Ashish Koshy told the Global Times on Monday in a statement.

G42, an Abu Dhabi-based artificial intelligence and cloud computing company, is Sinopharm's partner that is leading clinical trial operations in the UAE under the supervision of the Department of Health of Abu Dhabi.

One of the company's advantages is that they can use AI and supercomputing expertise to process the trial results far more quickly than vaccine trials in the past, Koshy said.

In the G42 statement to the Global Times, an Emirati volunteer was quoted as saying that "I'm very proud to be taking part in the clinical trials. The medical staff have been very clear and helpful in explaining the entire process. I'm very optimistic that the clinical trials will be successful for the UAE and for humanity, and we will have a very successful vaccine against COVID-19."

Sinopharm developed two kinds of inactivated COVID-19 vaccines and the company previously announced that 100,000 injections of the vaccines have been given, and none of the people who received the vaccines have shown adverse reactions, with none contracting COVID-19.

Results of Phase I and II clinical trials on the two vaccines were released in June with 100 percent of volunteers generating antibodies after two doses in 28 days, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307097067597303808China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

Turkey has begun first clinical trials of China's COVID-19 vaccine, testing it on 3 volunteers. Turkish Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said the trial of the Chinese Sinovac vaccine will be held in 2 phases: on 1200 volunteers in first round, and 10000 in second.




7:20 AM · Sep 19, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai study finds recovered COVID-19 patients have persistent immune protection*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/20 21:54:47



Photo:VCG

The latest Shanghai-based study has found that the majority of recovered COVID-19 patients have persistent immune protection and vaccination may trigger a durable immune response.

The results of the study were published in the Frontiers of Medicine, an international general medical journal sponsored by the Ministry of Education of China, on September 16, indicating that neutralizing antibodies that may provide protection for COVID-19 patients from a second infection can last around six months in those patients.

Based on the analysis of samples from three groups of patients: 15 cases at two weeks to one month, 20 cases at one to two months and 17 cases at six to seven months after COVID-19 infection, researchers found all plasma samples from 17 cases were positive for both IgG antibodies six to seven months after diagnosis, but the levels were lower than those in the samples collected at two weeks to two months after diagnosis.

The study also found that neutralizing antibodies, which are considered protective antibodies against the virus, existed among all the samples collected from eight cases at two weeks to two months and 14 ones at six to seven months after diagnosis, and they remain high at six to seven months post-infection.

The results could be of clinical relevance in assessing the possibility of reinfection and vaccination efficacy. A 33-year-old man living in Hong Kong was reported in August to have been infected for the second time this year. Media reports said that the man's second infection occurred 142 days after the first.

Similar individual cases were reported around the world later, which also triggered public concerns over whether a recovered COVID-19 patient could be infected for a second time.


----------



## JSCh

*China's COVID-19 vaccines proven successful in clinical trials: WHO*
Sep 22, 2020
CGTN

For more: https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-09-23... 

The World Health Organization (WHO) is working to ensure equitable access to COVID-19 vaccines globally, believing it to be the fastest way to end the pandemic and accelerate global economic recovery. China's vaccines may help realize that goal in the near future because some of vaccines have proven to be successful in clinical trials, said Soumya Swaminathan, chief scientist at WHO, on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

JSCh said:


> *Shanghai study finds recovered COVID-19 patients have persistent immune protection*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/20 21:54:47
> 
> 
> 
> Photo:VCG
> 
> The latest Shanghai-based study has found that the majority of recovered COVID-19 patients have persistent immune protection and vaccination may trigger a durable immune response.
> 
> The results of the study were published in the Frontiers of Medicine, an international general medical journal sponsored by the Ministry of Education of China, on September 16, indicating that neutralizing antibodies that may provide protection for COVID-19 patients from a second infection can last around six months in those patients.
> 
> Based on the analysis of samples from three groups of patients: 15 cases at two weeks to one month, 20 cases at one to two months and 17 cases at six to seven months after COVID-19 infection, researchers found all plasma samples from 17 cases were positive for both IgG antibodies six to seven months after diagnosis, but the levels were lower than those in the samples collected at two weeks to two months after diagnosis.
> 
> The study also found that neutralizing antibodies, which are considered protective antibodies against the virus, existed among all the samples collected from eight cases at two weeks to two months and 14 ones at six to seven months after diagnosis, and they remain high at six to seven months post-infection.
> 
> The results could be of clinical relevance in assessing the possibility of reinfection and vaccination efficacy. A 33-year-old man living in Hong Kong was reported in August to have been infected for the second time this year. Media reports said that the man's second infection occurred 142 days after the first.
> 
> Similar individual cases were reported around the world later, which also triggered public concerns over whether a recovered COVID-19 patient could be infected for a second time.



A few months ago, there was uncertainty about this. Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Unfortunately there are doubts as to whether the US will utilize these vaccines.

Instead there is commitment to unproven, uncertain technologies.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309032739828629506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China hopes to vaccinate its entire population in 1-2 years*
*China Biotech official said two doses of its vaccine produce antibodies that stimulate an immune response and resist Covid-19 within 28 days; and it could last for several years; it was also allegedly effective against different subtypes*
by Chris Gill




A coronavirus vaccine from China National Biotech Group (CNBG) is seen at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services, in Beijing on September 5, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Tingshu Wang.













*(ATF) Around the world there are more than 100 coronavirus (Covid-19) vaccine projects and among them are six Chinese vaccines that have entered clinical trials. Two, developed by China Biological, have entered the phase III trial stage and appear the most likely to be mass produced.*
On Thursday, September 24, the 13th China Bioindustry Conference was held in Wuhan. Zhong Nanshan, winner of the "Medal of the Republic" and an academic from the Chinese Academy of Engineering, spoke at the gathering and said it would take one to two years to complete large-scale vaccination of the Chinese population.

*See video link: https://3w.huanqiu.com/a/42639d/400oLDQo571?agt=8*

In regard to China Biotech’s two Covid-19 vaccines, Zhou Song, the general counsel of Sinopharm Group, told China’s main state media outlets, such as CCTV and Voice of China, there is a one-to-two-year timeline in place under which the whole Chinese population will be vaccinated.

Zhou said that 28 days after people are vaccinated, all "test subjects" produced high-tier antibodies that are sufficient to resist the coronavirus.

Zhou said in developing the vaccine one has to to isolate the virus strain, and it is just like choosing a "seed" – you have to choose a good "seed" to do this, he said. They then activate the virus function from ten to hundreds of times, so that it ‘kills’ the live virus and loses its 'infectivity' and ability to replicate. At the same time, scientists retain part of the function that stimulates the body's immune response, and finally it undergoes "purification". So that, after taking the vaccine, people are immune to the Covid-19 virus 28 days later, he said.

Zhou Song said a total of two doses of the new vaccine were required, with an interval of two to four weeks. After the first dose, studies showed that antibodies were generally produced within seven days. And 28 days after the second dose, the positive conversion rate of neutralising antibodies was 100%, possibly for one to three years.

With the first version of the vaccine the antibodies disappeared in people's bodies within three to six months. By adding the booster shot, immunity lasted longer. Zhou Song explained that time the vaccine protects people could not be accurately ascertained – they said one to three years, because they were still observing patients and how long the vaccine protects them.

Zhou Song said the new vaccine may not need to be given once a year like the flu vaccine.

“It doesn't look like flu at the moment; because influenza is a different strain of virus – to produce an influenza vaccine, it must change every year. Although Covid-19 is currently undergoing several subtypes of mutation, it is still the Covid-19 virus.

But he predicted that vaccines would also manage mutated varieties in coming years.

Zhou said: “As for the virus mutation that everyone is worried about, which would cause the vaccine to be useless, the new vaccine will have no problem in dealing with these mutated viruses in the next few years."

Covid-19 virus strains from Beijing, Russia, Britain, Austria and the United States were used in neutralisation crossover tests conducted with the new vaccine, and the results showed that all were 100% successful.

“That is to say, there are indeed several subtypes of the virus that are mutating, but its main gene sequence and protein level have not fundamentally changed,” Zhou said.

China National Biotech official said recently it was hoped that the group's two vaccines will get conditional regulatory approval for general public use this year.

CNBG is a subsidiary of state-owned China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm).










China to vaccinate all citizens in 1-2 years


<div class=”rich-text”> <h3><strong><span style=”font-family: Rubik”>(ATF)</span></strong><span style=”font-family: Rubik”> </span><strong><span style=”font-family: Rubik”>Around the world t</span></strong><span style=”font-family: Rubik”>here are more than 100 coronavirus (Covid-19)...




www.asiatimesfinancial.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

央视新闻 

​今天 15:33 来自 微博云剪 已编辑​#新冠疫苗工作进展#【#我国疫苗可能有比较长期的保护作用# 加油！】中国疾控中心流行病学首席科学家曾光：人类发现新型冠状病毒的时间仅仅9个月，每款疫苗确切接种后的保护时间有多长，还要做长期的、大量的研究工作。目前比较积极的结果是，#我国最早疫苗受试者抗体仍维持较高水平#，这提示了疫苗可能会有比较长期的保护作用。 _L_央视新闻的微博视频​
*CCTV News
Today at 15:33 from Weibo

[China's vaccine may have a relatively long-term protective effect]*

Zeng Guang, chief epidemiologist of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention: It is only 9 months since humans discovered this new type of coronavirus. How long is the protection period of each vaccine after vaccination? To answer that long-term observation and a lot of research work would needs to be done. 

The current relatively positive report is that China earliest vaccine subjects still exhibit a high level of antibodies, which suggests that the vaccine may have a longer-term protective effect.


----------



## JSCh

Annual production capacity of vaccine to reach 610 million doses by 2020: expert - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Clinical human trials begin for COVID-19 vaccine in China - Global Times*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/21 16:09:05
> 
> 
> 
> A multi-center clinical trial for China's self-developed AIDS vaccine started this year and is currently in progress. Photo: VCG
> 
> Chinese volunteers in a clinical trial for the first COVID-19 vaccine, developed by the country's military scientists, received their injections on Friday, media reported on Saturday.
> 
> The product is a recombined vaccine developed by a team headed by Chen Wei, an expert at expert at biological hazard prevention and control from the PLA Academy of Military Medical Sciences and major general of the Chinese military. The team undertook pharmaceutical and toxicological research for a COVID-19 vaccine in cooperation with local companies, based on their previous successful experience in developing an Ebola vaccine.
> 
> Unlike other clinical trials, in the trial conducted by Chen's team, volunteers do not need to be infected with the novel coronavirus after receiving the vaccination. Rather, the researchers will test if anti-bodies have been created and if the volunteers have become immune to the virus.
> 
> The first batch of volunteers, all Wuhan permanent residents aged between 18 and 60, has been divided into three groups, each consisting of 36 members.
> 
> They will be quarantined for 14 days and researchers will follow them for six months to monitor any adverse reactions.
> 
> The vaccine developed by Chen's team passed a clinical research registration review and was approved for clinical trial on Monday night, about 19 hours after the US announced it would start human trials for the first coronavirus vaccine, revealing the two largest economies are level in the race to resolve the public health crisis.
> 
> US researchers administered the first injections in the country's first trial of an experimental coronavirus vaccine on Monday.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309991140607717376China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

6-month follow-up medical observation for China's 1st batch of COVID-19 vaccine volunteers ends on weekend, as they complete final blood sample collection to see antibody levels. Research team is planning to give volunteers a 2nd dose on a voluntary basis to boost immunity.




7:00 AM · Sep 27, 2020


----------



## JSCh

UAE firm nears end of final trials of Chinese Covid-19 vaccine candidate


‘Early results are showing it is safe,’ CEO of G42 Healthcare says




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314372044817985537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314381315135815680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑








China joins deal to get vaccine to poorer nations


China has signed up to a deal to ensure future Covid-19 vaccines are distributed to developing countries, the biggest economy yet to join the World Health Organization-led bid to control the pandem…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Reservations being taken for COVID-19 vaccine in Beijing, Wuhan: media reports*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/10/12 23:51:41



A staff member tests samples of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 11, 2020. Photo:Xinhua

State-owned China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) has launched an online reservation system for people seeking the company’s COVID-19 vaccine in Beijing and Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei Province, media reported on Monday.

Students who will travel abroad are among the priority groups being offered the Sinopharm coronavirus shot, according to the reports.

Posts on Chinese social media on Monday indicate Chinese students who are planning to travel abroad from November to January 2021 will be eligible to receive the shot.

More than 70,000 people have made reservations for the COVID-19 vaccine, according to media report on Monday.

"We attach great importance to the students who study aboard, and hope to provide effective, safe and comprehensive insurance in line with the law,” a source close to Sinopharm who asked not to be identified told the Global Times on Monday.

Students who study abroad, overseas staff and frontline workers are entitled to “urgent use” of the vaccine.

Sinopharm has not responded to a request for confirmation as of press time on Monday.

"I was informed by the visa agency in mid-September that we can make an appointment for Sinopharm vaccine shots in Beijing," an employee at an internet company in Beijing told the Global Times on condition of anonymity.

"There are two shots, costing 2,600 yuan," he said, noting that shortly before the National Day holidays he was offered the Sinopharm vaccine.

His job requires him to travel overseas countries, including to India, which currently has the world's second-highest recorded COVID-19 infections.

"In our trade, you never know when the company needs you out there. You can also go overseas without the vaccine, but that's another story. And taking COVID-19 vaccines needs some time, so I am following the development closely," the person said.

Though the source close to Sinopharm claimed that there is still no exact timetable for groups taking emergency use vaccines, at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in September, the company has taken “reservations for vaccines.”

The Chinese vaccine developer has two vaccine products that have already entered Phase III trial tests covering sample groups in 125 countries, according to Sinopharm. In line with the laws and regulations, the company received approval for emergency use of the vaccine on July 22.


----------



## JSCh

Indonesia Weighs Approving Chinese Covid-19 Vaccines for Emergency Use


Indonesia is taking steps toward approving emergency usage of Covid-19 vaccine candidates from China, a senior health official said, a move that would make it the second country outside China to do so.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316577141140512768Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#Chinese company CanSino Biologics has reached a deal with Mexico's health department to provide 35 million doses of Ad5-nCoV anti-#COVID19 vaccines, starting from the end of 2020 to 2021, to help Mexico fight the coronavirus.




11:10 AM · Oct 15, 2020


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 15-OCT-2020
*The Lancet Infectious Diseases: Preliminary results find vaccine candidate based on inactivated SARS-CoV-2 virus is safe and induces an immune response in healthy volunteers | EurekAlert! Science News*
Phase 1/2 randomised controlled trial of an inactivated SARS-CoV-2 vaccine candidate was carried out in China between 29 April and 30 July 2020 and involved more than 600 healthy volunteers.

*THE LANCET*

Peer reviewed / Randomised clinical trial / People

The Lancet Infectious Diseases: Preliminary results find vaccine candidate based on inactivated SARS-CoV-2 virus is safe and induces an immune response in healthy volunteers

Phase 1/2 randomised controlled trial of an inactivated SARS-CoV-2 vaccine candidate was carried out in China between 29 April and 30 July 2020 and involved more than 600 healthy volunteers.
Study detected antibody responses in all recipients by day 42 after vaccination, and provides some data for participants aged over 60 years.
The vaccine was safe and well tolerated at all tested doses, with no severe adverse reactions reported. The most common reported side effect was pain at the injection site.
The primary objective was to evaluate the immune response and safety of the vaccine, and the study was not designed to assess how effective it is at preventing infection with SARS-CoV-2.
A Chinese COVID-19 vaccine candidate based on the inactivated whole SARS-CoV-2 virus (BBIBP-CorV) is safe and elicits an antibody response, findings from a small early-phase randomised clinical trial published today in _The Lancet Infectious Diseases_ journal have found.

A previous clinical trial reported similar results for a different vaccine that is also based on inactivated whole SARS-CoV-2 virus, but in that study the vaccine was only tested in people aged under 60 years.

The latest study included participants aged between 18 and 80 years, and found that antibody responses were induced in all recipients. Participants aged 60 and over were slower to respond, taking 42 days before antibodies were detected in all recipients compared with 28 days for participants aged 18-59. Antibody levels were also lower in those aged 60-80 years compared with those aged 18-59 (Mean neutralising antibody titre 42 days after receiving a 8μg vaccine dose was 228.7 for people aged 18-59, and 170.9 for those aged 60-80) [1].

The trial was not designed to assess efficacy of the vaccine, so it is not possible to say whether the antibody responses induced by the vaccine, called BBIBP-CorV, are sufficient to protect from SARS-CoV-2 infection.

Professor Xiaoming Yang, one of the authors of the study, from the Beijing Institute of Biological Products Company Limited, Beijing, China, said: "Protecting older people is a key aim of a successful COVID-19 vaccine as this age group is at greater risk of severe illness from the disease. However, vaccines are sometimes less effective in this group because the immune system weakens with age. It is therefore encouraging to see that BBIBP-CorV induces antibody responses in people aged 60 and older, and we believe this justifies further investigation." [2]

There are currently 42 vaccines for COVID-19 in clinical trials [3]. These vary in type and include DNA plasmid vaccines, inactivated virus vaccines, adenovirus-vectored vaccines, RNA vaccines, protein subunit vaccines and virus-like particle vaccines. Some of these have already been shown to be safe and to elicit immune responses in early phase clinical trials.

The BBIBP-CorV vaccine used in the study reported here is based on a sample of the virus that was isolated from a patient in China. Stocks of the virus were grown in the lab using cell lines and then inactivated using a chemical called beta-proprionolactone. BBIBP-CorV includes the killed virus mixed with another component, aluminium hydroxide, which is called an adjuvant because it is known to boost immune responses.

The first phase of the study was designed to find the optimal safe dose for BBIBP-CorV. It involved 96 healthy volunteers aged between 18 and 59 years and a second group of 96 participants aged between 60 years and 80 years. Within each group, the vaccine was tested at three different dose levels (2?g, 4?g and 8?g, 24 participants per group), with two vaccinations administered on day 0 and 28. A fourth group within each age group (24 participants in each age group) were given two doses of a placebo vaccine. In total, in phase 1 of the study, 144 participants received the vaccine and 48 received the placebo.

The second phase of the study was designed to identify the optimal timing schedule for vaccination. 448 participants aged between 18 and 59 years were randomly assigned to receive either one 8?g shot of vaccine or placebo, or two shots of 4?g vaccine or placebo (at 0 and 14 days, 0 and 21 days or 0 and 28 days). In this second phase, there were 112 participants per group, with 336 receiving the vaccine, and 112 receiving the placebo.

Participants were asked to report any adverse events for the first seven days after each vaccination and these were verified by the research team. Thereafter, participants recorded any adverse events using paper cards for the following 4 weeks. During phase 1, laboratory tests were carried out after the first and second vaccinations to assess kidney function, liver function and other organ functions. Blood samples were taken to test antibody levels for SARS-CoV-2 before and after vaccination.

No serious adverse events were reported within 28 days of the final vaccination. The most common side effect was pain at the injection site (phase 1 results: 24% [34/144] of vaccine recipients, vs 6% [3/48] of placebo recipients). A small number of participants reported experiencing a fever (phase 1 results: 4% [5/144] of vaccine recipients, vs 6% [3/48] of placebo recipients). There were no instances of clinically significant changes in organ functions detected in laboratory tests in any of the groups.

The greatest antibody responses were elicited by two 4?g doses of the vaccine at either days 0 and 21 or 0 and 28 (Mean neutralising antibody titres 28 days after second vaccination were 282.7 for two 4?g injections at day 0 and 21, and 218.0 for two 4?g injections at day 0 and 28).

Professor Xiaoming Yang said: "Our findings indicate that a booster shot is necessary to achieve the greatest antibody responses against SARS-CoV-2 and could be important for protection. This provides useful information for a phase 3 trial." [2]

The authors noted some limitations with the study, including the short duration of follow up at just 42 days. They also highlighted that the study did not include children and adolescents aged under 18. Trials with these groups will be carried out when the full analysis of data from adult groups is completed, the researchers say.

Writing in a linked Comment article, Professor Larisa Rudenko, who was not involved in the study, from the Institute of Experimental Medicine, Saint Petersburg, Russia, said: "[...] more studies are needed to establish whether the inactivated SARS-CoV-2 vaccines are capable of inducing and maintaining virus-specific T-cell responses, because CD4-positive T-cell help is important for optimal antibody responses, as well as for cytotoxic CD8-positive T-cell activation, which, in turn, are crucial for viral clearance if neutralising antibody-mediated protection is incomplete."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317005167364067329


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318463171418451968


----------



## JSCh

09:35, 25-Oct-2020
*Brazil institute to import 6 million does of Chinese COVID-19 vaccine*
CGTN

Brazilian health regulator Anvisa on Friday authorized a biomedical center to import six million doses of the Sinovac coronavirus vaccine, one day after President Jair Bolsonaro said Brazil would not buy the Chinese vaccine.

Sao Paulo's Butantan Institute plans to initially import Sinovac's vaccine, which is in the third phase of trials conducted with the help of a local university and not yet approved for wider use in Brazil. Butantan would ultimately manufacture the vaccine if proven effective.

Brazil's Sao Paulo Governor Joao Doria said earlier on Friday that Anvisa told him it will not bow to political pressure over the approval of potential coronavirus vaccines.

According to the Brazilian state governors, the country will include China's Sinovac vaccine against COVID-19 in its national immunization program.
Joao said after the health ministry meeting that the federal government has agreed to buy 46 million doses of the Sinovac vaccine.

The program could begin in January 2021, he said, which could make it one of the first immunization efforts against the novel coronavirus in the world.

Sao Paulo State Health Secretary Jean Gorinchteyn said the vaccine appeared to produce protective antibodies. The state hopes to obtain regulatory approval for CoronaVac by the end of the year to start inoculating its population early in 2021, in what could be the first vaccination programs in the Americas.

In addition, another Brazilian pharmaceutical company was reported on Friday to have already signed an agreement with the Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) to produce Russia's Sputnik V vaccine against COVID-19 starting in the second half of November.

The company said it was bound by a confidentiality agreement not to give any technical or scientific details. It still must obtain approval from Anvisa.

With more than 5.3 million cases of coronavirus reported in Brazil, the third worst outbreak after the United States and India, the South American country has become a testing ground in the race to find a vaccine.

Late stage trials are underway for vaccines under development by Oxford University/AstraZeneca, China's Sinovac Biotech, Pfizer Inc, in partnership with BioNTech and Johnson & Johnson's pharmaceutical subsidiary Janssen.

Brazil registered 432 additional coronavirus deaths over the last 24 hours and 26,979 new cases, the health ministry said on Saturday.

(With input from Reuters)


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320594814354640896


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> 09:35, 25-Oct-2020
> *Brazil institute to import 6 million does of Chinese COVID-19 vaccine*
> CGTN
> 
> Brazilian health regulator Anvisa on Friday authorized a biomedical center to import six million doses of the Sinovac coronavirus vaccine, one day after President Jair Bolsonaro said Brazil would not buy the Chinese vaccine.
> 
> Sao Paulo's Butantan Institute plans to initially import Sinovac's vaccine, which is in the third phase of trials conducted with the help of a local university and not yet approved for wider use in Brazil. Butantan would ultimately manufacture the vaccine if proven effective.
> 
> Brazil's Sao Paulo Governor Joao Doria said earlier on Friday that Anvisa told him it will not bow to political pressure over the approval of potential coronavirus vaccines.
> 
> According to the Brazilian state governors, the country will include China's Sinovac vaccine against COVID-19 in its national immunization program.
> Joao said after the health ministry meeting that the federal government has agreed to buy 46 million doses of the Sinovac vaccine.
> 
> The program could begin in January 2021, he said, which could make it one of the first immunization efforts against the novel coronavirus in the world.
> 
> Sao Paulo State Health Secretary Jean Gorinchteyn said the vaccine appeared to produce protective antibodies. The state hopes to obtain regulatory approval for CoronaVac by the end of the year to start inoculating its population early in 2021, in what could be the first vaccination programs in the Americas.
> 
> In addition, another Brazilian pharmaceutical company was reported on Friday to have already signed an agreement with the Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) to produce Russia's Sputnik V vaccine against COVID-19 starting in the second half of November.
> 
> The company said it was bound by a confidentiality agreement not to give any technical or scientific details. It still must obtain approval from Anvisa.
> 
> With more than 5.3 million cases of coronavirus reported in Brazil, the third worst outbreak after the United States and India, the South American country has become a testing ground in the race to find a vaccine.
> 
> Late stage trials are underway for vaccines under development by Oxford University/AstraZeneca, China's Sinovac Biotech, Pfizer Inc, in partnership with BioNTech and Johnson & Johnson's pharmaceutical subsidiary Janssen.
> 
> Brazil registered 432 additional coronavirus deaths over the last 24 hours and 26,979 new cases, the health ministry said on Saturday.
> 
> (With input from Reuters)


The brazil president is a joke.









Brazil's Butantan says tests show vaccine by China's Sinovac is safe


Sao Paulo state health secretary Jean Gorinchteyn said the vaccines appeared to produce protective anti-bodies.Pfizer Inc has said it could provide an early analysis of its trial this month and Moderna Inc may announce its results in November




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320641436438556674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Trials for 2 Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccines progress*
By LIU ZHIHUA | China Daily Global | Updated: 2020-10-30 00:00


China National Pharmaceutical Group Co, or Sinopharm, is stepping up efforts to develop COVID-19 vaccine candidates to contribute to global public health and safeguard the well-being of people around the world.

The third-stage clinical trials of its two inactivated vaccine candidates, developed by the company's vaccine and bioscience subsidiary China National Biotech Group, are being conducted in 10 countries, including the United Arab Emirates, Jordan, Argentina, Egypt and Peru, said Liu Jinzhen, the company's chairman.

Currently, there are around 60,000 volunteers, as people from more than 125 nations join the vaccine trials, he said.

Liu spoke at a news briefing held by the Joint Prevention and Control Mechanism of the State Council on Oct 20.

According to an Oct 19 document from the World Health Organization, there are 44 COVID-19 candidate vaccines in clinical evaluation, among which 10 have reached the final stage of testing.

China currently has 13 vaccine candidates in clinical trials, and among them three inactivated vaccines and one adenovirus vector vaccine are in phase three trials overseas, according to the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Zhang Yuntao, vice-president of CNBG and a primary researcher of the COVID-19 vaccines, said the company's phase three clinical trials of the two vaccine candidates are the largest in terms of recipient population among all the vaccine candidates under the same stage of trials.

The wide coverage of recipients from different countries will also prepare a good foundation for the vaccines to be used globally once they receive regulatory approval after successful trials, he said.

Once safety and efficiency data are obtained during the third-stage clinical trial, the vaccine candidates can apply for the review and approval of the authorities concerned for market launch. Dozens of countries have already contacted the Chinese company to express interest in buying approved vaccines, according to Liu.

In fact, both vaccine candidates have been approved for emergency use in China for incubation in high-risk groups, such as frontline medical personnel, border staff, and people traveling overseas on work.

The UAE also authorized emergency use of a Sinopharm vaccine for frontline workers last month.

Those who received two doses of the vaccines at an interval of 28 days saw their neutralizing antibody positive conversion rate reach 100 percent, Liu said.

Shi Lichen, founder of Beijing Dingchen Consultancy, spoke highly of the efforts that CNBG has made toward the research and development of the vaccines.

"The company has demonstrated high-level R&D capabilities as well as a strong sense of corporate social responsibility," he said.

CNBG launched inactivated vaccine R&D program on Feb 1, and as of April 12, one of its inactivated vaccine candidates was authorized to start phase one and two clinical trials in China.

On April 27, another inactivated vaccine candidate was also approved for clinical trials.

Since then, more than 4,000 volunteers of various ages have participated in the first-and second-stage clinical trials.

Zhang said vaccine is a "strong weapon" to protect people from infectious disease, and the company is well-poised to provide any approved COVID-19 vaccines to the world.

Sinopharm, a State-owned enterprise and China's largest pharmaceutical and healthcare company, also ramped up efforts to increase vaccine capacity, as China has stated on many occasions that it will make COVID-19 vaccines a global public good when available, to increase vaccine accessibility and affordability in developing countries, including African countries.

CNBG has completed building high biosafety production bases with capacity that will exceed 1 billion vials next year to meet widespread demand for vaccination.

The company offered a tour of its facilities to a team of African ambassadors and senior diplomats recently. Liu said the company is willing to join hands with African people to deepen cooperation in the fight against COVID-19.

This should hopefully strengthen friendship between the Chinese and African peoples, besides contributing to the shared goals of the China-Africa health community.

In June, in a keynote speech to the Extraordinary China-Africa Summit on Solidarity against COVID-19 held via video link, President Xi Jinping remarked that once the development and deployment of COVID-19 vaccine are completed in China, African countries will be among the first to benefit.

Sinopharm will endeavor to honor's China's commitment to Africa, Liu said.

Through medical gear production and distribution, the group already has built a strong presence in the global fight against the pandemic.

With the world's largest medical distribution network at its disposal, the company has provided 3 billion items of medical protection gear to more than 130 countries and regions.

Shanghai Geneodx Biotech Co Ltd, an affiliate of CNBG, is one of the first three companies in China to develop novel coronavirus test kits.

CNBG is also the first in China to develop convalescent plasma treatment for COVID-19 patients. For this purpose, it used blood plasma taken from convalescents, as recommended in the official guidelines for the treatment of the disease in China.

Sinopharm ranked 169th on the Fortune Global 500 last year, and fourth among the pharmaceutical companies on the same list.

liuzhihua@chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## JSCh

*One more Chinese COVID-19 vaccine ready for phase-3 clinical trials*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-01 20:48:07_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- A COVID-19 vaccine candidate developed by the Institute of Microbiology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences has shown to be safe in early-stage trials, suggesting potential for further clinical tests.

The results of phase-1 and phase-2 trials support the safety and immunogenicity of this recombinant subunit vaccine in healthy participants, and no serious adverse events have been found so far, the institute said in a statement on Friday.

Jointly developed by the institute and Chongqing Zhifei Biological Products Co., Ltd., the vaccine was issued with a clinical research permit from the National Medical Products Administration on June 19.

Researchers started phase-1 clinical trials on June 23, to determine whether the vaccine is safe for use on humans. Volunteers, aged between 18 and 59 from Beijing, Chongqing and Hunan, received the vaccine in hospitals in Chongqing and Beijing. The phase-2 trials were launched on July 10, to further evaluate the immunogenicity and safety of the vaccine.

According to the institute, the trials were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled.

The vaccine has been patented. Its developers are preparing for large-scale phase-3 trials to judge the vaccine's efficacy.

Four Chinese vaccine candidates have entered phase-3 clinical trials so far, said an official with the Ministry of Science and Technology at a press conference in October.


----------



## JSCh

凤凰网财经​今天 09:30 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑​#国药集团表示5.6万人接种疫苗离境后无一感染#【国药集团刘敬桢：5.6万人接种新冠疫苗后离境，无一感染】11月6日，第三届虹桥国际健康科技创新论坛在第三届进博会展馆内举办，论坛上，国药集团董事长刘敬桢在谈及新冠疫苗相关话题时透露，目前已有数十万人紧急接种国药集团旗下两款新冠灭活疫苗，没有一例严重不良反应，接种后离境人数达5.6万人，目前无一感染。#5.6万人接种疫苗离境后无一感染# _O_国药集团刘敬桢：5.6万人接种新冠疫苗后离境...​
*Phoenix Net Finance
Today at 09:30 from Weibo*

[Sinopharm Liu Jingzhen: 56,000 people left the country after being vaccinated with the COVID-19 vaccine, none of them were infected]

On November 6, the 3rd Hongqiao International Health Technology Innovation Forum was held in the 3rd CIIE Pavilion. At the forum, Liu Jingzhen, Chairman of Sinopharm Group, revealed the following when talking about topics related to the COVID-19 vaccine, at present, hundreds of thousands of people have been vaccinated urgently with two inactivated vaccines under the Sinopharm Group, and there has been no serious cases of adverse reaction. The number of people who left the country after vaccination reached 56,000, and none of them have been infected so far.


+++###############################+++​
*Details about China's phase 3 coronavirus vaccine trials revealed, participants say it gives them hope*
By Bang Xiao
Posted 10h hours ago

*Key points:*

Chinese international students say they were "emotional" when they were selected for the trial
Official figures show over 60,000 Chinese citizens have received trial COVID-19 vaccines
An expert warns people still need to follow precautionary measures when a vaccine is available
Yilu Wu screamed with delight after waking up to a text message revealing she had been chosen as one of the first participants in China's coronavirus vaccine trials.

The 20-year-old, who studies finance in the UK, was suddenly one step closer to getting her life back on track so she didn't hesitate to join the recent phase 3 tests.

....









'It feels like a miracle': Details of China's first round of coronavirus vaccine trials revealed


More than 60,000 Chinese citizens have received the potential vaccines in phase 3 trials. Here is a look at how recipients feel about the COVID-19 vaccines and what they went through.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## JSCh

*No infections among 56,000 people who traveled abroad after receiving Sinopharm-developed COVID-19 vaccine: developer*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/7 13:32:29




vaccine Photo:VCG

None of the 56,000 people who were inoculated with a COVID-19 vaccine and travelled abroad have contracted the coronavirus, Sinopharm's chairman said on Friday.

Sinopharm Chairman Liu Jingzhen, said at a conference on Friday that some 100,000 people have been vaccinated with the company's vaccine and have shown none adverse reactions so far. Among those who were inoculated and travelled aboard, none have been infected with the virus, said Liu.

Some of those other received the emergency-use vaccine are employees of China National Petroleum Corporation, China Petrochemical Corporation and Technology giant Huawei.

Liu said that there are 99 people in Huawei's Mexico office, and 81 were vaccinated. Ten unvaccinated employees contracted with the virus in an outbreak in this office.

The fact that no one who received the vaccine has been infected, serves as more anecdotal evidence that the vaccine is working, Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine expert told the Global Times.

The data signals Sinopharm vaccine maybe close to being released on the market, Tao predicted.

Liu said that since June, Sinopharm's phase three clinic trial in dozens of countries and regions, including the UAE, Egypt, Bahrain, Peru and Morocco have more than 50,000 participants.

The results have moved the UAE ,Bahrain and other countries to approve urgent use of the Sinopharm vaccine, according to Liu, who told the conferred that he is "still alive and kicking, with no adverse reaction," after he was vaccinated in March.

Liu said the examples and scientific data prove the effectiveness of the company's COVID-19 vaccine.

Liu said Sinopharm is to produce about 100 million doses of vaccine by the end of the year, and estimates it will make 1 billion doses next year, to guarantee supplies especially for use by Chinese people, said Liu.

China has approved three vaccines for urgent use. Their vaccines have been given to high-risk groups, such as medical staff, diplomats sent to most-affected countries, and employees sent overseas under the Belt and Road Initiative.

These people have stayed abroad several months after being vaccinated, Zhou Song, general counsel CNBG, a Sinopharm subsidy said in September, according to the WeChat account of the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s CanSino launches Phase III clinical trial of COVID-19 vaccine in Mexico, 1st group gets vaccinated*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/7 22:26:34



The first group of subjects in Mexico got vaccinated on Friday.

One of China’s vaccine developers announced on Saturday that it has launched the Phase III clinical trial for its COVID-19 vaccine in Mexico and has successfully vaccinated the first group of subjects.

CanSinoBIO, the Chinese pharmaceutical company, told the Global Times on Saturday that it has initiated the Phase III clinical trial for a recombinant COVID-19 vaccine (Ad5-nCoV) it developed in Mexico.

The study was approved by the Mexican authority in October. The trial aims to recruit a total number of 15,000 subjects to further demonstrate the efficacy of the candidate.

In October, CanSinoBIO also signed an advance purchase agreement with Mexico’s government to supply 35 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine to the Mexicans in need.

Xuefeng Yu, chairman and CEO of CanSinoBIO, said, “Launching the clinical study of Ad5-nCoV in Mexico represents another milestone of CanSinoBIO,” and that the company is delighted to collaborate with Mexican local company EPIC to make this initial clinical study in Mexico possible.

Ad5-nCoV is currently undergoing phase III clinical development in both Russia and Pakistan.

Petrovax, CanSinoBIO’s partner in Russia, told the Global Times on Saturday that they have completed the vaccination of all volunteers within the local phase III clinical trial of the Ad5-nCov vaccine candidate, developed by CanSinoBIO.

Following vaccination and examination of volunteers during the first 28 days, the analytical part of the study will be launched with the primary processing of the results. The preliminary results of the study will be received by the end of 2020, according to Petrovax.

Brazilian health regulator Anvisa announced authorization for Sao Paulo's Butantan Institute biomedical center to import 6 million doses of a COVID-19 vaccine developed by Chinese company Sinovac Biotech, which is undergoing final clinical trials in Sao Paulo state, Reuters reported in October.

Vaccine experts told the Global Times previously that China is taking the lead in COVID-19 vaccine research, with China-developed candidates proving their safety and efficacy during clinical trials and emergency use on tens of thousands of Chinese people.

Liu Jingzhen, chairman of Sinopharm, another Chinese vaccine developer, said at a conference on Friday that some 100,000 people have been vaccinated with the company's vaccine and have shown no adverse reactions so far. Among those, 56,000 people were inoculated and travelled aboard, and none have been infected with the virus, said Liu.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326012925484609536
Healthcare News @HealthcareBeat

UPDATE 3-Brazil suspends Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine trial due to adverse event $SVA

UPDATE 3-Brazil suspends Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine trial due to adverse event​Brazil's health regulator has suspended a clinical trial for China's Sinovac coronavirus vaccine citing a severe adverse event, surprising the trial organisers who countered there had been a death...​newsfilter.io​​12:04 PM · Nov 10, 2020


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑ 


> The state government of Sao Paulo, where the trial is being run, said the death of a trial volunteer had been registered as a suicide and was being investigated. A police report of the incident was seen by Reuters.











Suicide halts Brazil trial of Chinese vaccine attacked by Bolsonaro


Brazil's health regulator suspended a clinical trial of China's Sinovac coronavirus vaccine due to a severe adverse event, delighting President Jair Bolsonaro, who has repeatedly criticized the vaccine's credibility and said it would not be purchased by his government.




www.reuters.com


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑


> Brazilian medical institute Butantan said in a statement it would restart trials later on Wednesday.











Brazil says Chinese vaccine trial can resume after suspension


Brazil health regulator Anvisa on Wednesday allowed resumption of late-stage Brazilian clinical trials for China's Sinovac <SVA.O> COVID-19 vaccine, which had been suspended due to a study subject's death that was registered in Sao Paulo as a suicide.




www.reuters.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326706443760726016


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *One more Chinese COVID-19 vaccine ready for phase-3 clinical trials*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-01 20:48:07_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- A COVID-19 vaccine candidate developed by the Institute of Microbiology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences has shown to be safe in early-stage trials, suggesting potential for further clinical tests.
> 
> The results of phase-1 and phase-2 trials support the safety and immunogenicity of this recombinant subunit vaccine in healthy participants, and no serious adverse events have been found so far, the institute said in a statement on Friday.
> 
> Jointly developed by the institute and Chongqing Zhifei Biological Products Co., Ltd., the vaccine was issued with a clinical research permit from the National Medical Products Administration on June 19.
> 
> Researchers started phase-1 clinical trials on June 23, to determine whether the vaccine is safe for use on humans. Volunteers, aged between 18 and 59 from Beijing, Chongqing and Hunan, received the vaccine in hospitals in Chongqing and Beijing. The phase-2 trials were launched on July 10, to further evaluate the immunogenicity and safety of the vaccine.
> 
> According to the institute, the trials were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled.
> 
> The vaccine has been patented. Its developers are preparing for large-scale phase-3 trials to judge the vaccine's efficacy.
> 
> Four Chinese vaccine candidates have entered phase-3 clinical trials so far, said an official with the Ministry of Science and Technology at a press conference in October.


*China-developed COVID-19 vaccine to enter late-stage trial in Uzbekistan*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-14 17:37:12_|_Editor: huaxia_

TASHKENT, Nov. 14 (Xinhua) -- The Uzbek government has recently told media that the country will carry out a phase-3 trial of a China-developed vaccine for COVID-19, which makes the vaccine China's fifth candidate to enter late-stage human tests overseas.

The ministry has announced that 5,000 Uzbek volunteers aged between 18 and 59 will attend the third phase of the pilot process, which will continue for a year.

Developed by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical, the trial vaccine has been transported to Uzbekistan along with several Chinese specialists who will work on the monitoring of participants and training of Uzbek doctors.

Uzbekistan has so far confirmed 69,830 COVID-19 cases and 594 deaths, with 67,092 patients recovered.


----------



## JSCh

The Lancet Infectious Diseases: Chinese vaccine candidate based on inactivated SARS-CoV-2 virus appears safe and induces an immune response in healthy volunteers, preliminary study finds


Results from an early-phase randomised clinical trial of a Chinese vaccine candidate based on the inactivated whole SARS-CoV-2 virus (CoronaVac) are published today in The Lancet Infectious Diseases journal, finding the formulation appears safe and induces an antibody response in healthy...



www.eurekalert.org












China's Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine induces quick antibody responses: study







news.cgtn.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329355738473398273Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

With the vaccine researched by US Pfizer and German BioNTech reaching 95% effectiveness, and Russia's Sputnik-V hitting 92%, the world's #COVID19 "vaccine war" is at an intense phase. Meanwhile, China's vaccines have several leading advantages. Check this chart for more:




5:28 PM · Nov 19, 2020


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329350090851422209Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Nearly one million people have received #COVID19 #vaccine for emergency use developed by Sinopharm, and no serious adverse reactions have been reported: Sinopharm Chairman Liu Jingzhen said on Thursday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329342247976878080


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China-developed COVID-19 vaccine to enter late-stage trial in Uzbekistan*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-14 17:37:12_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> TASHKENT, Nov. 14 (Xinhua) -- The Uzbek government has recently told media that the country will carry out a phase-3 trial of a China-developed vaccine for COVID-19, which makes the vaccine China's fifth candidate to enter late-stage human tests overseas.
> 
> The ministry has announced that 5,000 Uzbek volunteers aged between 18 and 59 will attend the third phase of the pilot process, which will continue for a year.
> 
> Developed by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical, the trial vaccine has been transported to Uzbekistan along with several Chinese specialists who will work on the monitoring of participants and training of Uzbek doctors.
> 
> Uzbekistan has so far confirmed 69,830 COVID-19 cases and 594 deaths, with 67,092 patients recovered.


*One more Chinese COVID-19 vaccine enters late-stage human trials*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-20 17:01:56_|_Editor: huaxia_




A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group Co., Ltd. (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

HEFEI, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese vaccine maker Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co., Ltd. has commenced phase-3 clinical trials for its COVID-19 vaccine, planning to recruit 29,000 volunteers across the world.

This is China's first phase-3 efficacy study for a recombinant subunit COVID-19 vaccine candidate, the company said in a statement on Thursday.

Jointly developed by the company and the Institute of Microbiology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the vaccine was issued with a clinical research permit from the National Medical Products Administration on June 19.

Researchers started phase-1 and phase-2 clinical trials on June 23, which were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled. Volunteers, aged between 18 and 59 from Beijing, Chongqing and Hunan, received the vaccine to determine whether it is safe for use on humans.

The results of the early-stage trials support the safety and immunogenicity of this vaccine, suggesting the potential for further clinical tests. The Chinese drug regulator granted the developers permission to conduct global multi-center research on Nov. 4.

The company said the research, which plans to enroll up to 29,000 adults aged 18 and up, was launched on Wednesday in Xiangtan County, central China's Hunan Province. Global trials are expected to begin in Uzbekistan late this month, followed by trials in Indonesia, Pakistan and Ecuador.

A COVID-19 vaccine manufacturing plant of the company was put into use in September. The annual production capacity for the COVID-19 vaccine will top 300 million doses, according to the company.

A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson said Wednesday that China had five COVID-19 vaccine candidates undergoing phase-3 trials in the United Arab Emirates, Brazil, Pakistan and Peru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China likely to approve a COVID-19 vaccine by year end to meet the need of epidemic-stricken countries: experts*
By Leng Shumei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/25 4:17:48



Health worker and volunteer Fabiana Souza receives a COVID-19 vaccine produced by Chinese company SinoVac Biotech at the Sao Lucas Hospital, in Porto Alegre, southern Brazil on August 8. Photo: AFP

As Brazilian health officials expressed hope for China to hasten approval process for a China developed vaccine and more countries are laying out vaccination plan, some experts said that it is possible for China to approve a vaccine by the end of this year to meet the urgent need of some countries severely hit by the epidemic.

Brazil has gathered enough infection data from a late-stage trial of an experimental COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech (SINOVAC) and expects to have interim results on its efficiency in the first week of December based on analysis of the data from an independent committee, Reuters reported Tuesday, citing trial organizers.

João Gabbardo, head of the Sao Paulo's COVID-19 contingency committee, said the same day that he expects China's health regulator to approve SINOVAC's CoronaVac in December, which could hasten approval in Brazil, according to the Reuters report.

SINOVAC confirmed the plan with the Global Times on Tuesday but appears to be more cautious than their Brazilian partners as the company stressed that it is only a preliminary result.

"It not something that could be rushed," Liu Peicheng, a spokesperson from SINOVAC told the Global Times.

According to Liu, the independent committee is constituted of members from international organizations like the World Health Organization and the Performance Assessment Tool for Quality Improvement in Hospitals.

Some Chinese analysts also prefer to stay cautious. They said that they understand Brazil's urgent need for a vaccine given the severe epidemic situation in the country, but they do not think Chinese authorities will hasten approval process at the cost of safety and efficacy.

But some others noted that it is actually hopeful that a vaccine candidate would be approved by Chinese authorities by the end of this year considering the growing need of many foreign countries and China's promise to provide affordable COVID-19 vaccines and drugs for "all people".

According to media reports, Spain will begin a comprehensive coronavirus vaccination program in January and expects to have covered a substantial part of the population within three months.

Russia also announced on Tuesday to kick off massive coronavirus vaccination in 2021.

"Although the epidemic in China is under control, China would very likely hasten vaccine research and development for other countries," Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based expert on vaccine and immunology, told the Global Times.

Foreign countries can decide whether to use China-developed vaccines based on their own situation, but it will enhance their confidence on China-developed vaccines if Chinese authorities approve them first, said Tao.

Tao also said he believed that some Chinese vaccine producers have actually collected enough data that shows positive results.

China's leading vaccine producer Sinopharm previously told the Global Times that it has reported the phase-III clinical data to China's relevant regulators and is improving the data as requested. The vaccine maker, claiming it is in the final stage before marketing, stressed that it is not under pressure to reveal its vaccine data and will do so in a more scientific and controlled way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Animal trials of COVID-19 nanoparticle vaccines show promising results*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-27 22:13:30_|_Editor: huaxia_



Photo taken on July 15, 2020 shows researchers of Sun Yat-sen University testing new nanoparticle vaccines for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. (Provided by Sun Yat-sen University)

GUANGZHOU, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- Two new nanoparticle vaccines for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, can elicit potent neutralizing antibodies and cellular immune responses in animals, sources with the Guangzhou-based Sun Yat-sen University said Friday.

The university researchers formulated two nanoparticle vaccines based on the receptor binding domain and heptad repeat of the SARS-CoV-2. They could induce a high level of antibodies against COVID-19 in mice and rhesus macaques, presenting a promising vaccination approach against the virus.

The results of the animal tests were published this week in the international journal Immunity.

Lead researcher Zhang Hui said the nanoparticle vaccines were generated by conjugating multi antigenic recombinant proteins to 24-mer nanoparticles that tend to generate stronger immune responses compared with the monomers used in conventional vaccines.

The nanoparticle vaccines were potentially safe and did not cause severe side effects such as organ damage in mice. Besides, no antibody-dependent enhancement of infection was detected in the experiment, according to the study.

"We made 161 trial-and-error attempts over three months before the vaccine's effectiveness and safety were validated in animals," Zhang said.

The vaccines are being applied for clinical approval from the National Medical Products Administration.

"Strengthening vaccine research and development is the fundamental solution to eliminate public health threats," Zhang added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331598774616014849


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307097067597303808China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Turkey has begun first clinical trials of China's COVID-19 vaccine, testing it on 3 volunteers. Turkish Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said the trial of the Chinese Sinovac vaccine will be held in 2 phases: on 1200 volunteers in first round, and 10000 in second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:20 AM · Sep 19, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

First Chinese have to produce reliable baby milk powder and trial it on thir citizens. 
Then we will think about using Chinese vaccines. 
The thought makes me shudder. 
This is a country that has not allowed independent WHO scientists into wuhan from the last 10 months.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333700652690669568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese COVID-19 vaccine ‘shows no serious side effects’ - Türkiye News


Volunteers taking part in tests for the potential Chinese coronavirus vaccine in Turkey are being closely monitored at every stage, and the trial results have shown no major side effects, the officials have said.




www.hurriyetdailynews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334754310379495424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese vaccines progress steadily as more nations mull mass inoculation*
By Hu Yuwei and Zhang Han Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/3 22:08:40 Last Updated: 2020/12/3 22:20:40

*Chinese vaccines progress steadily for approval*



Photo: VCG

As more countries, including the UK, Japan and Russia, are eager to roll out mass vaccination programs to combat the deadly coronavirus, China stressed a scientific and diversified pathway to mass vaccination that can satisfy global criteria.

Chinese-developed vaccines report steady progress domestically, while also hearing good news from outside partners. Turkey on Thursday announced a vaccination plan with China's inactivated vaccine later this month, with the first shipment of the Chinese vaccines arriving in Turkey after December 11.

China's fifth vaccine entering Phase III trials - recombinant subunit vaccine - has started recruiting 29,000 volunteers worldwide to the trials in China, Uzbekistan, Indonesia, Pakistan, and Ecuador, the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced on Thursday.

The Global Times learned from the co-developer of the vaccine, Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical, that the multi-centered trial aims to test some indicators designed in the trials at home, while others are best verified overseas. The bridging experiments linking the domestic and overseas ones are valued for the scientific marketing of vaccine.

So far, 14 diverse Chinese vaccines using five different technology methods are in clinical trials, and five vaccines are undergoing Phase III trials.

East China's Jiangsu Province announced on Thursday it would start vaccine procurement from leading producers, including Sinopharm and Sinovac. It became the latest province to secure its doses after Zhejiang and Sichuan provinces.

Chinese Vice Premier Sun Chunlan stressed a scientific and rigorous preparation for the mass production of the vaccine during an inspection tour of vaccine production lines in Beijing on Wednesday, the same day the UK became the first Western country to approve Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine for mass use.

Sun called for data review and approval work to progress in accordance with strict rules and internationally recognized technical standards.

The visit was seen as a prelude for the vaccine coming to the market following a rigorous and scientific path, despite some countries rushing to mass inoculation to handle new outbreaks that may get worse in winter.

Russia and the UK announced on Wednesday they would start mass vaccinations next week. Japan passed a bill to provide free coronavirus vaccines to every single citizen, with secured offers from US pharmaceutical giants Pfizer and Moderna.

Texas Governor Greg Abbott also announced on Wednesday that the state will receive over 1.4 million doses of the vaccine. It is part of US efforts to begin vaccinating US citizens as early as mid-December, as the pandemic hit the highest daily death toll on Wednesday in six months.

China International Capital Corporation, one of the country's top investment banks, predicted in a report on Thursday that there is a high probability to hear a Chinese-developed vaccine getting official approval before the yearend.

China is very likely to introduce its first officially approved vaccine for mass use in December. It will either be the inactivated vaccine from Sinovac or state-owned Sinopharm, a Beijing-based immunological professor who asked not to be named told the Global Times.

With competitive costs and easier logistics, Chinese-developed vaccines have been favored by some Latin American countries, including Mexico and Brazil.

The Global Times learned from the Sinovac's Brazilian partner Butantan Institute that the data from the vaccine trials across Brazil have been sent to the Brazilian National Health Surveillance Agency. Sinovac told the Global Times that analysis of the clinical data will take some time.

Outside Latin America, Turkey on Thursday announced a vaccination plan starting with Chinese-developed inactivated vaccine later this month, after local trial results revealed zero serious adverse reactions.

Such normal cooperation was tagged by the US media as China's "vaccine diplomacy" to win support in Latin America, which again proved the US is gauging China's generosity with its own mean measure, analysts said.

The US has long seen Latin America as its "backyard," and even though it cannot supply them with vaccines, it does not allow China to do so, Lü Xiang, a research fellow on US studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Thursday.

However, US media's "arms race" discourse is unnecessary as in the next six months global vaccine manufacturers can hardly meet the global demand, given that the pandemic has caused 64.5 million infections worldwide, Lü said. He added that countries with capability should try to produce as many as possible.

It is the US that is in urgent need to boast its success in vaccines because it had lost face for its failure in epidemic control, Lü said.

The expert stressed that if there is a vaccine race, "it is not between China and the US, but a race against time to save lives."

The deadly pandemic has killed nearly 1.5 million people globally so far.

The US can feel free to continue its "America first" strategy, prioritizing domestic needs and supplying its allies, but it should not be narrow-minded and hinder China's cooperation and aid to other countries, the expert said.

Politicizing vaccine issues would harm the vulnerable groups more than others, experts said, noting that the Chinese vaccine would be an ideal choice for places that cannot guarantee quick logistics and ultra-freezing equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

JSCh said:


> *Chinese vaccines progress steadily as more nations mull mass inoculation*
> By Hu Yuwei and Zhang Han Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/3 22:08:40 Last Updated: 2020/12/3 22:20:40
> 
> *Chinese vaccines progress steadily for approval*
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: VCG
> 
> As more countries, including the UK, Japan and Russia, are eager to roll out mass vaccination programs to combat the deadly coronavirus, China stressed a scientific and diversified pathway to mass vaccination that can satisfy global criteria.
> 
> Chinese-developed vaccines report steady progress domestically, while also hearing good news from outside partners. Turkey on Thursday announced a vaccination plan with China's inactivated vaccine later this month, with the first shipment of the Chinese vaccines arriving in Turkey after December 11.
> 
> China's fifth vaccine entering Phase III trials - recombinant subunit vaccine - has started recruiting 29,000 volunteers worldwide to the trials in China, Uzbekistan, Indonesia, Pakistan, and Ecuador, the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced on Thursday.
> 
> The Global Times learned from the co-developer of the vaccine, Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical, that the multi-centered trial aims to test some indicators designed in the trials at home, while others are best verified overseas. The bridging experiments linking the domestic and overseas ones are valued for the scientific marketing of vaccine.
> 
> So far, 14 diverse Chinese vaccines using five different technology methods are in clinical trials, and five vaccines are undergoing Phase III trials.
> 
> East China's Jiangsu Province announced on Thursday it would start vaccine procurement from leading producers, including Sinopharm and Sinovac. It became the latest province to secure its doses after Zhejiang and Sichuan provinces.
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Sun Chunlan stressed a scientific and rigorous preparation for the mass production of the vaccine during an inspection tour of vaccine production lines in Beijing on Wednesday, the same day the UK became the first Western country to approve Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine for mass use.
> 
> Sun called for data review and approval work to progress in accordance with strict rules and internationally recognized technical standards.
> 
> The visit was seen as a prelude for the vaccine coming to the market following a rigorous and scientific path, despite some countries rushing to mass inoculation to handle new outbreaks that may get worse in winter.
> 
> Russia and the UK announced on Wednesday they would start mass vaccinations next week. Japan passed a bill to provide free coronavirus vaccines to every single citizen, with secured offers from US pharmaceutical giants Pfizer and Moderna.
> 
> Texas Governor Greg Abbott also announced on Wednesday that the state will receive over 1.4 million doses of the vaccine. It is part of US efforts to begin vaccinating US citizens as early as mid-December, as the pandemic hit the highest daily death toll on Wednesday in six months.
> 
> China International Capital Corporation, one of the country's top investment banks, predicted in a report on Thursday that there is a high probability to hear a Chinese-developed vaccine getting official approval before the yearend.
> 
> China is very likely to introduce its first officially approved vaccine for mass use in December. It will either be the inactivated vaccine from Sinovac or state-owned Sinopharm, a Beijing-based immunological professor who asked not to be named told the Global Times.
> 
> With competitive costs and easier logistics, Chinese-developed vaccines have been favored by some Latin American countries, including Mexico and Brazil.
> 
> The Global Times learned from the Sinovac's Brazilian partner Butantan Institute that the data from the vaccine trials across Brazil have been sent to the Brazilian National Health Surveillance Agency. Sinovac told the Global Times that analysis of the clinical data will take some time.
> 
> Outside Latin America, Turkey on Thursday announced a vaccination plan starting with Chinese-developed inactivated vaccine later this month, after local trial results revealed zero serious adverse reactions.
> 
> Such normal cooperation was tagged by the US media as China's "vaccine diplomacy" to win support in Latin America, which again proved the US is gauging China's generosity with its own mean measure, analysts said.
> 
> The US has long seen Latin America as its "backyard," and even though it cannot supply them with vaccines, it does not allow China to do so, Lü Xiang, a research fellow on US studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Thursday.
> 
> However, US media's "arms race" discourse is unnecessary as in the next six months global vaccine manufacturers can hardly meet the global demand, given that the pandemic has caused 64.5 million infections worldwide, Lü said. He added that countries with capability should try to produce as many as possible.
> 
> It is the US that is in urgent need to boast its success in vaccines because it had lost face for its failure in epidemic control, Lü said.
> 
> The expert stressed that if there is a vaccine race, "it is not between China and the US, but a race against time to save lives."
> 
> The deadly pandemic has killed nearly 1.5 million people globally so far.
> 
> The US can feel free to continue its "America first" strategy, prioritizing domestic needs and supplying its allies, but it should not be narrow-minded and hinder China's cooperation and aid to other countries, the expert said.
> 
> Politicizing vaccine issues would harm the vulnerable groups more than others, experts said, noting that the Chinese vaccine would be an ideal choice for places that cannot guarantee quick logistics and ultra-freezing equipments.


I have been vaccinated last month with SinoPharm vaccine. No side effects and developed required immunity.
Good job SinoPharm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Disappointed by delayed Chinese vaccines which started much earlier than moderna pfizer


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Indonesia in cooperation with Chinese firm to produce COVID-19 vaccine in early 2021*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-13 22:25:07|Editor: huaxia
> 
> JAKARTA, July 13 (Xinhua) -- Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Monday that the country would most likely commence producing COVID-19 vaccine at the beginning of next year in cooperation with Chinese firm Sinovac Biotech Ltd.
> 
> President Jokowi, the popular name of the president, said about 170 million doses of vaccine will be produced next year, although it was short of the country's need of 347 million doses.
> 
> "We have cooperated with Sinovac. It is predicted that the production will start from January to April next year," the president said at the State Palace.
> 
> Medical workers, COVID-19 vulnerable groups and those living in high risk-areas or red zones would be prioritized to be vaccinated for the pneumonia-causing disease, said Jokowi.
> 
> Indonesia's state firm PT Bio Farma in cooperation with Sinovac Biotech has carried out clinical tests for the COVID-19 vaccine since July, according to Jokowi.
> 
> Besides, Indonesia's firm PT Kalbe Farma teaming up with South Korea's firm Genexine Inc. has also conducted clinical tests of the vaccine, he said.
> 
> The number of daily infection cases in Indonesia is still over 1,000, as more areas have nearly obliterated the transmission of the virus.
> 
> The Health Ministry reported 1,282 additional cases in the country on Monday, bringing the total to 76,981 with 3,656 fatalities.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335760978839961602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335848449825116160


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China has taken leadership status here


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336217249292509185Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Sinopharm reports its #COVID19 #vaccine efficacy rate reached 97% in early Phase-III trials.




3:53 PM · Dec 8, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336236083282120704Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

The #COVID19 vaccine developed by China’s Sinovac Biotech was up to 97% effective in early trials, according to Bio Farma, an Indonesian state-owned company that is set to produce doses of the vaccine locally.




5:08 PM · Dec 8, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336236083282120704Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The #COVID19 vaccine developed by China’s Sinovac Biotech was up to 97% effective in early trials, according to Bio Farma, an Indonesian state-owned company that is set to produce doses of the vaccine locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:08 PM · Dec 8, 2020



Wow 97% efficacy is incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296437631425941509Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Chinese vaccine producer #Sinopharm signed a COVID19 inactivated vaccine cooperation agreement with #Morocco on Thursday, a new partnership after its phase-3 clinical trials cooperation with #UAE and #Peru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:23 PM · Aug 20, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336498695110463490@easyworldnews @EasyWorldNews

Re: Morocco says Covid-19 vaccine will be free to all citizens: Morocco's King Mohammed VI ordered that all Moroccans should receive a coronavirus vaccine for free, the Royal palace said on Tuesday. Morocco plans to roll out China's Sinopharm vaccine in…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese COVID-19 vaccine registered in UAE with 86% efficacy, no serious safety concerns*
By Hu Yuwei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/9 16:53:53




A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group Co., Ltd. (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Chinese-developed inactivated COVID-19 vaccine has 86 percent efficacy against the virus, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) health ministry said on Wednesday, based on their interim analysis of phase three clinical trials.

"It is a significant and very positive indicator of the vaccine's effectiveness," a source close to the vaccine producer Sinopharm told the Global Times on Wednesday. "The UAE government adopts internationally recognized criteria for clinical trials, which indicates that our data are recognized by a third party."

The UAE's Ministry of Health and Prevention (MOHAP) has announced the official registration of inactivated COVID-19 vaccine candidate developed by the Sinopharm in a remarkable step to combat the deadly virus.

The Sinopharm has submitted the experimental data and results of late-stage trials to both Chinese and UAE regulators around the same time, and the Chinese regulator is still in the process of assessing the results, according to the source.

UAE regulator's analysis also shows the vaccine to have 99 percent seroconversion rate of neutralizing antibody and 100 percent effectiveness in preventing moderate and severe cases of the disease. Furthermore, the analysis shows no serious safety concerns, the Emirates News Agency reported on Wednesday, saying the announcement is a significant vote of confidence by the UAE's health authority in the safety and efficacy of this vaccine.

US pharmaceutical giants Pfizer and Moderna had previously released their mRNA vaccine candidates' protection rates in November through their own channels that were not presented in detail.

Sinopharm's late-stage vaccine trials had the largest number of participants with more than 50,000 volunteers, higher than that of Pfitzer (over 43,000) and Moderna (30,000). However, it is not necessary to compare various vaccine candidates as they are developed using different technologies and have different designs of the experiment and expected number of infections, said the source from the Sinopharm.

The UAE in September granted emergency approval for the use of the vaccine candidate. The vaccine will be available to the frontline medical workers who are at the highest risk of contracting the virus, in order to protect them from any dangers and provide safety precautions, according to the UAE authority.

Phase three clinical trials of the vaccine kicked off in the UAE on July 16, which is the world's first phase three clinical trial program for a COVID-19 candidate vaccine.

It has been administered to 31,000 volunteers representing 125 nationalities since the start of the clinical trials in the UAE. Mild and expected side effects have occurred but no severe side effects have been encountered, according to the authority in September.

Clinical trials of the vaccine tested in the UAE are also being conducted in Bahrain, Jordan and Egypt at the same time, Ashish Koshy, chief executive officer of Sinopharm's UAE trials co-developer Group 42 (G42) Healthcare, told the Global Times in a previous written response.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336888406794649601

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336919363388108801Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

Mexico's health ministry has agreed to buy 35 million doses of #COVID19 vaccine from China's CanSino Biologics, Foreign Secretary Marcelo Ebrard said on Twitter yesterday.




2:23 PM · Dec 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Egypt receives first batch of Sinopharm's coronavirus vaccine.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337161944680325120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338061129684295683Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

Bahrain's National Health Regulatory Authority said on Sunday it had approved the registration of a coronavirus vaccine developed by China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338355460630441988China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

Current #COVID19 #vaccine production capacity in 2 workshops in Beijing and Wuhan reaches 300 mln doses/yr. The 2nd phase workshop will finish construction by the end of 2020, and will reach a capacity of 1 bln doses/yr in 2021: Sinopharm CNBG




1:29 PM · Dec 14, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338740863480995840People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Turkey has announced to purchase a batch of #vaccine from China for emergency use, said Turkish FM Mevlut Cavusoglu in a phone call on Monday with Chinese FM Wang Yi. Both sides discussed the fight against #coronavirus and cooperation on vaccination. (file pic)




3:01 PM · Dec 15, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Government to pay 200 yuan per dose of Chinese COVID-19 inactivated vaccines*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/16 14:14:30



A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group Co., Ltd. (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Leading Chinese COVID-19 vaccine producers including Sinopharm and Sinovac will charge the government 200 yuan ($30.57) per dose, as East China’s Jiangsu becomes the latest province to purchase two types of domestically developed inactivated vaccines for emergency use at this wholesale price, according to a public document posted on the official website on Tuesday.

The price is the same as the one several other provinces, such as East China’s Zhejiang Province and Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, previously paid for COVID-19 vaccines.

The latest document shows that two inactivated vaccines negotiated in a government contract are from two leading producers -- Sinopharm and Sinovac, but did not specify the number of doses from each manufacturer.

Southwest China's Sichuan Province has begun coronavirus vaccine emergency use for 12 types of high-risk groups -- about 2 million people -- with inoculation scheduled to be completed by the end of the year, media reported.

It was reported that inactivated COVID-19 vaccines were the main vaccines to be administered in Sichuan. The vaccine costs 200 yuan ($30.62) per dose, the same as the one used in Zhejiang Province launched in October.

In a recent online poll involving around 150 participants on Sina Weibo, more than 80 percent people believed the price is affordable and acceptable.

US pharmaceutical firm Pfizer recently announced its wholesale price negotiated in a government contract at $20 per dose, while Moderna will charge governments between $10 and $50 per dose, media reported.

CanSino, another Chinese frontrunner vaccine producer, has not yet disclosed its vaccine price.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339412578729152513Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

Brazil's federal government will purchase 46 million doses of the CoronaVac vaccine being developed by China's Sinovac Biotech Ltd, a state governor said on Wednesday, as authorities rush to source vaccines in a sometimes-confusing free-for-all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*After the coronavirus research race, vaccine producers face new hurdles*

Production challenges differ widely between the traditional vaccines developed in China and advanced mRNA products
Chinese vaccines have advantage in the short-term until supply chain issues for new technology versions are resolved
.....








As more Covid-19 vaccines approach the finish line, producers face new hurdles


Production challenges differ widely between the traditional vaccines developed in China and advanced mRNA products.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340627126425251840
Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China plans to vaccinate 50 million high-risky ones by Lunar New Year to cope with the possible spread of the #coronavirus during the coming travel peak in holiday, when the largest annual human migration occurs, GT learned from insiders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_I just read this interesting article. _

*China claimed that it has leaped ahead the US in research and technology, why hasn't China introduced the vaccine for the Coronavirus despite an early start?*
You should ask your government why good news from China are not reported by any of your news agencies.
*China is developing several vaccines, of which five are undergoing large-scale global trials. One of China’s top coronavirus experts, Zhong Nanshan, said China’s Covid vaccine is about 90 percent effective. *However, an official announcement will only be made when all trials are finished.
SinoPharm's chairman told media that nearly a million people have now received their vaccine for emergency use. "We have not received a single report of severe adverse reaction, and only a few had some mild symptoms," Liu Jingzhen said in an interview. No other Covid vaccine under development, anywhere in the world, has been tested in as many people, making the SinoPharm test results significant.
Already, numerous countries have ordered vast amounts of these Chinese vaccines after being given the green light by independent third party regulators in every country that has trialed and acquired them.
Countries that have ordered these vaccines so far include Indonesia, the State of Sao Paulo in Brazil, Mexico, Malaysia, Turkey, the Philippines and others.
The number of countries to receive donations from Beijing is also likely to be ramped up as China intensifies its multilateral cooperation to fight the COVID-19. *China has committed to donate two billion doses of Covid vaccines in 2021. Most of it will go to African countries.
China’s vaccines have an advantage because they don’t need to be frozen (making transportation easy) and they are cheaper than other vaccines.*
China has also joined the COVID-19 Vaccines Global Access (COVAX) facility, an effort led by the World Health Organization (WHO) and the global Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) to make sure that any products are proven to be safe and effective and quickly reach rich and poor countries alike. 172 countries have registered as COVAX members.
The US is not supporting COVAX. I wonder why!

By Ridwan Abdul Rahman @ Quora Dec 7, 2020

https://www.quora.com/China-claimed...ne-for-the-Coronavirus-despite-an-early-start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> NEWS RELEASE 24-JUL-2020
> *Another mRNA-based vaccine candidate protects animals against SARS-CoV-2 | EurekAlert! Science News*
> CELL PRESS
> 
> An experimental messenger RNA (mRNA)-based vaccine against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) elicits protective immune responses in mice and non-human primates, researchers report on July 23rd in the journal Cell. Two injections of the vaccine were sufficient to induce robust immunity, completely preventing SARS-CoV-2 infection in mice.
> 
> "The robust protection observed in the present studies and the clear immune correlates of protection pave the path forward for future COVID-19 vaccine development in humans," says senior study author Cheng-Feng Qin of the Beijing Institute of Microbiology and Epidemiology.
> 
> mRNA-based vaccines are attractive options for protecting against SARS-CoV-2 because they can be rapidly designed and manufactured at a large scale within weeks. Moreover, preclinical studies have demonstrated that mRNA-based vaccines induce potent and broadly protective immune responses against various pathogens with an acceptable safety profile.
> 
> In the Cell study, Qin and his colleagues developed a vaccine consisting of mRNA that encodes the receptor-binding domain (RBD) of the spike (S) protein, which is located on the surface of SARS-CoV-2. The vaccine, named ARCoV, is encapsulated in lipid nanoparticles, which improves delivery into tissues.
> 
> Targeting RBD rather than the entire S protein may represent a safer option, potentially triggering the production of fewer non-neutralizing antibodies. These antibodies could enhance viral entry into cells and viral replication through a process called antibody-dependent enhancement of infection, which has been previously reported for the related virus SARS-CoV--the causative agent of the SARS outbreak in 2002 to 2003.
> 
> The researchers injected ARCoV into the muscle tissue of 16 mice and provided a booster shot two weeks later. The vaccine elicited the production of high levels of neutralizing antibodies, which protect host cells by preventing the virus from interacting with them. These antibodies were cross-reactive, offering broad protection against three different strains of SARS-CoV-2. In addition, the vaccine increased the number of T cells in the spleen.
> 
> Mice that received two doses of ARCoV and were exposed to SARS-CoV-2 35 days later showed no signs of viral RNA in the lungs or trachea and no lung damage or inflammation. Results from 20 cynomolgus monkeys showed that two ARCoV doses induced a virus-specific T cell response and the production of neutralizing antibodies at levels that far exceed those seen in most recovered COVID-19 patients. Moreover, none of the vaccinated animals experienced adverse effects.
> 
> To assess the thermal stability of ARCoV, the researchers stored the vaccine at various temperatures for one, four, or seven days, injected it into mice, and visualized its tissue distribution. The results showed that the vaccine was effectively delivered to tissues, achieving the same high level of expression after being stored at room temperature for one week, without any signs of decreased activity. "A ready-to-use and thermostable vaccine like ARCoV is highly desirable to eliminate the need for cold-chain transportation," Qin says.
> 
> The researchers are currently evaluating the long-term stability of ARCoV. "In addition, the duration of neutralization antibody induced by ARCoV is yet to be determined, as experience from other human coronaviruses has indicated the possibility of re-infection due to waning of the antibody response," Qin says. "Future studies are needed to evaluate the long-term immune response in animal models and the effectiveness of ARCoV in humans."
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286373781422956544


*China starts building COVID-19 vaccine production facility*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-21 20:29:20_|_Editor: huaxia_

KUNMING, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- China started the construction on Monday of a plant for manufacturing an mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccine, with production operations due to begin in eight months, according to local authorities.

The facility in the city of Yuxi, in southwest China's Yunnan Province, is expected to produce 120 million doses per year in its first phase, with key manufacturing equipment and core ingredients all independently developed by China.

The vaccine was approved by the National Medical Products Administration for clinical drug trials on June 19, 2020, and is about to enter phase-II clinical trials.

It was jointly developed by the Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Suzhou Abogen Biosciences and Yunnan-based Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd.

In phase-I clinical trials, the vaccine was shown to be safe with good immunogenicity, and it has excellent stability in storage at 2-8 degrees Celsius, according to the vaccine developers.

The mRNA in the vaccine enters human cells and expresses antigens, which induces the immune system to respond so that the body can obtain immunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

18:49, 23-Dec-2020
*Phase 3 trials of Chinese COVID-19 vaccine start in Uzbekistan*
CGTN




People wearing face masks wait in line to enter the grocery store amid the COVID-19 outbreak in Tashkent, Uzbekistan April 9, 2020. /Reuters

Late-stage clinical trials of a Chinese candidate coronavirus vaccine has been carried out in Uzbekistan on Tuesday after early and mid-stage results suggest it is safe and efficient, researchers said. 

The ZF2001 vaccine, which uses a harmless piece of the virus to induce the human body's immune response, is one of China's five candidate vaccines that have entered human trials overseas. 

"We are planning to recruit 29,000 people globally," the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) wrote in a statement, adding the late-stage trials started in China's Hunan Province in November and will soon be rolled out in Indonesia, Pakistan, and Ecuador.

The vaccine did not cause serious adverse effects, other than mild side-effects including injection pain, redness and swelling, according to a paper published on Tuesday before it was peer reviewed.

The combined data from Phase 1 and 2 trials involved 950 healthy Chinese participants aged 18-59. Low dose and high dose versions were tested. The Phase 2 study also tested two doses versus three doses for both the low dose and high dose versions.

The higher dose given via three injections spaced 30 days apart did not induce an improved immune response compared to the lower dose, the paper said. The Phase 3 trial will look at the lower dose version given over three injections, it said.

Neutralizing antibodies against the virus were detected among at least 93 percent of participants who received three shots in different groups. The levels of vaccine-triggered antibodies were higher than those seen in samples of patients recovered from the disease, researchers said.

However, these antibody-based readings are on their own not sufficient to predict how effective ZF2001 will be in protecting people from the virus, researchers said, warning they could not yet determine the duration of immune responses.

The vaccine also triggered moderate cell-based immune responses, a crucial part of the human immune system that works differently from antibodies.
Production for CAS' COVID-19 vaccine has been put into operation in September, according to vaccine manufacturer Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co. The annual output is expected to reach more than 300 million doses, the company said.

Latest data shows over 76,315 people have been infected with the coronavirus in Uzbekistan. Cases peaked between July and September and so far have not spiked again. 

(With input from Reuters)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341752925735960576People's Daily app @PeoplesDailyapp
China state-affiliated media

About 180,000 high-risk personnel in #Guangdong, the most populous province in China, have received their #COVID19 #vaccines free of charge as of Tuesday, without any serious side effects reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China approves 1st application for Sinopharm vaccine rollout*
By Xu Keyue, Hu Yuwei and Zhang Hongpei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/24 14:59:52



Sinopharm's COVID-19 vaccine. Photo: VCG

China approved the country's leading vaccine producer Sinopharm's application for market rollout of its COVID-19 vaccines on Thursday, which marks China's first approval for a vaccine to combat the coronavirus.

The Center for Drug Evaluation of China's National Medical Products Administration has approved the application and started the examination procedure, a representative of Sinopharm told the Global Times.

Chinese experts predicted that conditional approval could be granted from January 1, 2021.

Shares of Sinopharm jumped 9 percent following the news. Shares linked to cold chain transport for vaccines also saw gains.

Sinopharm submitted its application on November 25. The company told the Global Times in a previous interview that it had collected data from countries carrying out clinical trials on its vaccine candidates, such as the United Arab Emirates. The results are expected to be good but it is up to Chinese health authorities to make the decision as the authorities have strict review standards.

It had reported phase III clinical data to China's State Food and Drug Administration and is in the process of giving more detailed data, as requested.

The vaccine maker will release its trial data in academic journals after approval, reports said.

Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based expert on vaccines and former Shanghai disease prevention and control employee, told the Global Times on Thursday that there could be a conditional market rollout of the COVID-19 vaccine around January 1, 2021 after the phase III clinical data is published.

Many areas in China including Zhuhai in South China's Guangdong Province, Yiwu, Jiaxing and Shaoxing in East China's Zhejiang Province, and Southwest China's Sichuan Province have authorized out emergency COVID-19 vaccine inoculation for high-risk groups to tackle imported infections and resurgence of sporadic local cases.

Meanwhile, some residents reached by the Global Times have expressed their concerns over the safety and efficacy of the vaccines. As China is basically safe thanks to the national anti-epidemic work, some said they would like to wait for the official approval before being vaccinated.

Some of those among the high-risk groups who had been vaccinated said they experienced no or not obvious adverse reactions after the shots.

Sinopharm's vaccines, which use inactivated virus unable to replicate in human cells to trigger an immune response, require two doses, clinical trial registration data showed.

The inactivated COVID-19 vaccine produced by Sinopharm was officially approved by UAE earlier this month. The vaccine has a proven efficacy of 86 percent, UAE health ministry said in early December, based on interim analysis of phase III clinical trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sinovac's COVID-19 vaccine shows 91.25% efficacy in Turkey trials*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/25 1:01:24



Sinovac's Covid-19 vaccine. Photo: VCG

Chinese vaccine producer Sinovac's inactivated COVID-19 vaccine CoronaVac shows 91.25 percent efficacy in Phase III clinical trials in Turkey, Turkish health ministry announced Thursday local time.

The data could be increasing, and with the evaluations of the Scientific Committee, "we were sure of the effect of the vaccine. We are now confident that the vaccine is effective and safe for Turkish people," Turkish Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said at a press conference on Thursday.

The result is an interim data, the Global Times learned from Sinovac.

Turkey hopefully will receive the first shipment of CoronaVac vaccines on Monday. Chinese authorities have completed approval process for the vaccine doses that will be sent to Turkey, according to Koca.

Earlier this month, Koca said the country had signed a contract to buy 50 million doses of the COVID-19 vaccine from Sinovac.

Turkey's decision to purchase Chinese COVID-19 vaccines reflects its trust in China, and China is ready to provide necessary assistance to Turkey, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi told Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu on December 14 during a phone call.

Around 13,000 volunteers in Turkey participated in Sinovac's Phase III clinical trials, according to Reuters.

The first batch of 20 million doses of Sinovac vaccines is scheduled to be received in December and January. The second batch of 10 million doses will arrive in February.

All the 50 million doses are scheduled to arrive in Turkey by the end of February, according to the press conference.

"For efficacy analysis (i.e. whether the vaccine is effective to prevent COVID-19), we have to identify 40 volunteers developing COVID-19 [from all participants who have been taking doses]. Then, the independent safety board will look at the data and see whether these patients had vaccine or placebo, in order to calculate vaccine production rate," said the trials study coordinator Professor Murat Akova of the Infectious Diseases department at Hacettepe University in November, where the clinical tests were launched on September 17.

The local department requested the vaccine candidate to be at least 60 percent efficient as protocol set. The trials research team and its Ethics Committee can make the interim analysis when they found 20 COVID-19 patents among the volunteers, according to Akova.

Besides Sinovac's vaccine, Turkey also planned to receive 4.5 million doses of Pfizert/BioNTech vaccine by the end of March, among which 1-1.5 million will come in January, Koca said, noting that Turkey will sign a contract purchasing up to 30 million doses Thursday night or Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343465221848002560Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

China’s Walvax Soars on Plan to Build #COVID19 Vaccine Plant in Beijing https://bit.ly/2KDiU0U




3:54 PM · Dec 28, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Another Chinese adenovirus vector COVID-19 vaccine ready for human trials*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-28 17:04:19_|_Editor: huaxia_



A medical worker prepares an injection with a dose of COVID-19 vaccine at the Spallanzani Hospital in Rome, Italy, Dec. 27, 2020. (Photo by Andrea Sabbadini/Xinhua)

BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- One more Chinese adenovirus vector vaccine candidate against COVID-19 is ready for human trials at home and abroad, its developers said Monday.

Researchers from Tsinghua University, Tianjin Medical University and Kunming-based Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd. have started developing the vaccine since the outbreak of the epidemic. Compared with other candidates, it was produced using chimpanzee blood.

Because there is generally no pre-stored neutralizing antibody against chimpanzee adenovirus in the human body, the vaccine with this virus as the carrier will have the advantages of low adverse reactions, high production capacity and strong immunity after vaccination, said lead researcher Zhang Linqi, from Tsinghua University.

The vaccine makers have completed animal tests and started applying to launch human trials in China and overseas.

"No serious side effects have occurred in animals," said Zhang, adding that the results of the preclinical research support the safety of this vaccine and suggest the potential for further clinical tests.

Zhang noted that phase-3 clinical trials to verify the vaccine efficacy will be performed in pandemic areas abroad. "Like other Chinese COVID-19 vaccines, we are also facing the situation that there are not enough COVID-19 patients in China to participate in phase-3 trials."

An industrialization base of the patented chimpanzee adenovirus vector vaccine was launched Sunday in Beijing's Daxing District. Once the vaccine is proved effective after trials, it will be mass produced in the base.

The manufacturing plants are now under construction, and the vaccine is likely to hit market in mid-2021. The annual production capacity for the COVID-19 vaccine will top 200 million doses, according to a Walvax statement.

China currently has five vaccines entering phase-3 clinical trials including an adenovirus vector vaccine developed by the Academy of Military Sciences and CanSino Biologics Inc., said an official from the National Health Commission earlier in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese living overseas flock back home for COVID-19 vaccination, a vote of confidence in domestic vaccines*
By Lin Xiaoyi, Lu Yameng, Hu Yuwei and Shan Jie Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/28 19:37:37

As the COVID-19 pandemic rages across the world, vaccines have become a life-saving straw that many people are eager to grasp. But at the moment, the availability is limited and the first batches are earmarked for those in the most urgent need, such as medical staff and senior citizens.

In China, one of the leading countries in COVID-19 vaccine development, the government has been arranging vaccination for priority groups such as frontline health workers, inspection and quarantine officers at ports of entry, and personnel bound overseas for work.

However, a considerable number of Chinese living overseas have recently returned to China in order to get vaccinated.

The journey costs a lot of money and time but many believe it's worth it, people familiar with the situation told the Global Times.

The fact that some Chinese are flying back home for vaccination despite having alternative choices in the US or Europe also reflects the Chinese people's growing confidence in domestically produced vaccines, experts on vaccines told the Global Times.

China's five vaccine candidates are now undergoing their phase III clinical trials in more than 16 countries.



The vaccination center in Yiwu, East China's Zhejiang Photos: Yang Hui/GT

*Expressions of confidence*

"Sharing the experience of going back to China to get the coronavirus vaccine on social media accounts has become one of the most popular forms of bragging," Catherine Zhu (pseudonym), a naturalized Swiss citizen living in Zurich who is originally from China, told the Global Times.

Zhu spent nearly 70,000 yuan ($10,710) to get a one-way ticket back to China from Switzerland in late October, completing coronavirus nucleic acid and antibody tests with negative results within 48 hours before boarding, facing the possible risk of infection on the plane, and finally going through 14 days of quarantine. After getting the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine made by China's Sinovac Biotech, Zhu said she thought all the tedious procedures of returning home were worthwhile.

"In Switzerland, the high number of new COVID-19 cases and the difficulty in availing the vaccine made me anxious all the time. Although we were reading in the media every day that the vaccine was coming, we were well aware of the fact that priority would be given to people over the age of 80," said Zhu.

"I decided to go back to China to get vaccinated at the first chance I had," she added, revealing her enthusiasm to return after seeing reports that COVID-19 vaccines produced by Chinese enterprises had passed biosafety inspection and proven to be effective, with minor side effects.

According to Zhu, there are currently many channels for overseas Chinese coming to China to make an appointment for vaccination, including booking appointments through local federations of returned overseas Chinese, community management departments and companies.

Zhu said she felt very lucky that she had no adverse reactions from the vaccine. In China, she was free to visit relatives and friends without any restrictions or pressures, and even went to the 3rd China International Import Expo (CIIE).

Zhu has returned to Switzerland where travelers from China are able to pass through customs quickly and return home without having to undergo quarantine and nucleic acid tests.

"For me, getting the vaccine is like wearing an armor. Although I will continue to wear a mask, wash my hands frequently and practice social distancing in the face of the severe epidemic situation in Europe, I know that there is a force from my motherland protecting me, which makes me feel extremely relieved," Zhu said.



People take COVID-19 vaccine in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia on Monday. Photo: cnsphoto

*Favorable policies*

China has begun the vaccination for urgent use and will gradually open it to the public. For overseas Chinese, there have been favorable policies.

As early as in late October, several regions in East China's Zhejiang Province have provided preorder channels of COVID-19 vaccination for overseas Chinese, and some of them had already taken the injections.Qingtian county in East China's Zhejiang Province has a registered population of 570,000, but it is the hometown of more than 300,000 Chinese living overseas, including 100,000 in Italy.

Xu Xiaolin, head of the Qingtian clansman association in Italy, told the Global Times on Sunday that for overseas Chinese, vaccine is the solution for the pandemic, which has attracted Qingtian people living in Italy to take a round-trip to China for vaccination, especially those doing business. "As far as I know, several hundreds of Qingtian people in Italy have flown back for vaccination," said Xu.

The trip is not cheap. According to Xu, a one-way flight ticket is about $2,500, and the quarantine cost for a fortnight is at least $700. "The vaccines are not expensive though, only 400 yuan for two doses."

But the time consumed in the process is more notable. "For some people, it takes three or four months to complete the whole process," Xu said.

It is recommended that the first injection and the second injection be separated by 28 days. If you are in a rush to go abroad, the interval can be shortened to 14 days, an official responsible for overseas Chinese affairs at the Epidemic Prevention and Control Headquarters of Qingtian, told the Global Times.



GT

Those who have returned from overseas can make an appointment for vaccines at the earliest after 14 days of medical observation at the port of entry and seven days of health observation at home, along with a negative nucleic acid test result, he said.

Xu's association has been helping Qingtian people in Italy to understand the favorable policies of Zhejiang. "We are also communicating the needs of Chinese people in Italy to the Chinese government," he said.At present, the emergency vaccination program in Qingtian county is mainly aimed at people from Qingtian who need to go abroad urgently and are aged between 18 and 59, the Qingtian Overseas Chinese Federation said in a response to a netizen asking whether the inoculation can be done before going abroad in March 2021 on the local government website.

"The COVID-19 vaccine inoculation is open to all the people who were born in Qingtian or whose native place of (ancestral) origin lies in Qingtian. They can choose to register for COVID-19 vaccination voluntarily," according to the official.

Eligible residents should carry their passport or ID card and register at the Comprehensive Service Station of the Epidemic Prevention and Control Headquarters of Qingtian county. After registration, the government will purchase vaccines, and when the vaccines arrive, the registered residents can get the injection after being notified of the place and time, according to the official.

"Registration was opened in late September. The first batch of people got vaccinated on October 9 at nine vaccination sites in Qingtian county. More than 4,000 people have been vaccinated until now."

"The main purpose of inoculation is to protect Chinese people who plan to go overseas," said the official.



The vaccination center in Yiwu, East China's Zhejiang Photos: Yang Hui/GT

*Growing confidence*

In past decades, many Chinese people preferred to use vaccines produced by Western pharmaceutical giants if they had a choice. However, observers suggested that the COVID-19 vaccine has witnessed a change in preference among many Chinese people partly due to the improvement of vaccine technology and regulation in China, which has boosted such confidence.

"We Chinese in Italy recognize the COVID-19 vaccines developed by China very well and have confidence in its safety and effectiveness. China's vaccines are good news to the world," Xu said.

China's vaccine makers have been at a low ebb in recent years after a number of scandals including Changsheng Bio-technology Co's fabrication of data and sales of substandard vaccines for babies in 2018, which wrecked public trust and infuriated parents. Now things appear to be changing as a number of promising COVID-19 vaccines have helped the sector regain public confidence.

Representatives of both Sinopharm and Sinovac have previously told the Global Times that China's drug regulators review their phase III clinical trial data following a rigorous standard that is even stricter than many Western countries.

The previous vaccine crisis indeed dented Chinese people's faith in the state-owned immunological products and glorified foreign biological products as well as Western regulators, experts said. However, China's vaccine industry that was scarred by quality risks and scandals is now properly regulated, whereas Western countries' fragile response to the pandemic has smashed many Chinese people's trust in Western solutions, they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Chinese living overseas flock back home for COVID-19 vaccination, a vote of confidence in domestic vaccines*
> By Lin Xiaoyi, Lu Yameng, Hu Yuwei and Shan Jie Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/28 19:37:37
> 
> As the COVID-19 pandemic rages across the world, vaccines have become a life-saving straw that many people are eager to grasp. But at the moment, the availability is limited and the first batches are earmarked for those in the most urgent need, such as medical staff and senior citizens.
> 
> In China, one of the leading countries in COVID-19 vaccine development, the government has been arranging vaccination for priority groups such as frontline health workers, inspection and quarantine officers at ports of entry, and personnel bound overseas for work.
> 
> However, a considerable number of Chinese living overseas have recently returned to China in order to get vaccinated.
> 
> The journey costs a lot of money and time but many believe it's worth it, people familiar with the situation told the Global Times.
> 
> The fact that some Chinese are flying back home for vaccination despite having alternative choices in the US or Europe also reflects the Chinese people's growing confidence in domestically produced vaccines, experts on vaccines told the Global Times.
> 
> China's five vaccine candidates are now undergoing their phase III clinical trials in more than 16 countries.
> 
> 
> 
> The vaccination center in Yiwu, East China's Zhejiang Photos: Yang Hui/GT
> 
> *Expressions of confidence*
> 
> "Sharing the experience of going back to China to get the coronavirus vaccine on social media accounts has become one of the most popular forms of bragging," Catherine Zhu (pseudonym), a naturalized Swiss citizen living in Zurich who is originally from China, told the Global Times.
> 
> Zhu spent nearly 70,000 yuan ($10,710) to get a one-way ticket back to China from Switzerland in late October, completing coronavirus nucleic acid and antibody tests with negative results within 48 hours before boarding, facing the possible risk of infection on the plane, and finally going through 14 days of quarantine. After getting the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine made by China's Sinovac Biotech, Zhu said she thought all the tedious procedures of returning home were worthwhile.
> 
> "In Switzerland, the high number of new COVID-19 cases and the difficulty in availing the vaccine made me anxious all the time. Although we were reading in the media every day that the vaccine was coming, we were well aware of the fact that priority would be given to people over the age of 80," said Zhu.
> 
> "I decided to go back to China to get vaccinated at the first chance I had," she added, revealing her enthusiasm to return after seeing reports that COVID-19 vaccines produced by Chinese enterprises had passed biosafety inspection and proven to be effective, with minor side effects.
> 
> According to Zhu, there are currently many channels for overseas Chinese coming to China to make an appointment for vaccination, including booking appointments through local federations of returned overseas Chinese, community management departments and companies.
> 
> Zhu said she felt very lucky that she had no adverse reactions from the vaccine. In China, she was free to visit relatives and friends without any restrictions or pressures, and even went to the 3rd China International Import Expo (CIIE).
> 
> Zhu has returned to Switzerland where travelers from China are able to pass through customs quickly and return home without having to undergo quarantine and nucleic acid tests.
> 
> "For me, getting the vaccine is like wearing an armor. Although I will continue to wear a mask, wash my hands frequently and practice social distancing in the face of the severe epidemic situation in Europe, I know that there is a force from my motherland protecting me, which makes me feel extremely relieved," Zhu said.
> 
> 
> 
> People take COVID-19 vaccine in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia on Monday. Photo: cnsphoto
> 
> *Favorable policies*
> 
> China has begun the vaccination for urgent use and will gradually open it to the public. For overseas Chinese, there have been favorable policies.
> 
> As early as in late October, several regions in East China's Zhejiang Province have provided preorder channels of COVID-19 vaccination for overseas Chinese, and some of them had already taken the injections.Qingtian county in East China's Zhejiang Province has a registered population of 570,000, but it is the hometown of more than 300,000 Chinese living overseas, including 100,000 in Italy.
> 
> Xu Xiaolin, head of the Qingtian clansman association in Italy, told the Global Times on Sunday that for overseas Chinese, vaccine is the solution for the pandemic, which has attracted Qingtian people living in Italy to take a round-trip to China for vaccination, especially those doing business. "As far as I know, several hundreds of Qingtian people in Italy have flown back for vaccination," said Xu.
> 
> The trip is not cheap. According to Xu, a one-way flight ticket is about $2,500, and the quarantine cost for a fortnight is at least $700. "The vaccines are not expensive though, only 400 yuan for two doses."
> 
> But the time consumed in the process is more notable. "For some people, it takes three or four months to complete the whole process," Xu said.
> 
> It is recommended that the first injection and the second injection be separated by 28 days. If you are in a rush to go abroad, the interval can be shortened to 14 days, an official responsible for overseas Chinese affairs at the Epidemic Prevention and Control Headquarters of Qingtian, told the Global Times.
> 
> 
> 
> GT
> 
> Those who have returned from overseas can make an appointment for vaccines at the earliest after 14 days of medical observation at the port of entry and seven days of health observation at home, along with a negative nucleic acid test result, he said.
> 
> Xu's association has been helping Qingtian people in Italy to understand the favorable policies of Zhejiang. "We are also communicating the needs of Chinese people in Italy to the Chinese government," he said.At present, the emergency vaccination program in Qingtian county is mainly aimed at people from Qingtian who need to go abroad urgently and are aged between 18 and 59, the Qingtian Overseas Chinese Federation said in a response to a netizen asking whether the inoculation can be done before going abroad in March 2021 on the local government website.
> 
> "The COVID-19 vaccine inoculation is open to all the people who were born in Qingtian or whose native place of (ancestral) origin lies in Qingtian. They can choose to register for COVID-19 vaccination voluntarily," according to the official.
> 
> Eligible residents should carry their passport or ID card and register at the Comprehensive Service Station of the Epidemic Prevention and Control Headquarters of Qingtian county. After registration, the government will purchase vaccines, and when the vaccines arrive, the registered residents can get the injection after being notified of the place and time, according to the official.
> 
> "Registration was opened in late September. The first batch of people got vaccinated on October 9 at nine vaccination sites in Qingtian county. More than 4,000 people have been vaccinated until now."
> 
> "The main purpose of inoculation is to protect Chinese people who plan to go overseas," said the official.
> 
> 
> 
> The vaccination center in Yiwu, East China's Zhejiang Photos: Yang Hui/GT
> 
> *Growing confidence*
> 
> In past decades, many Chinese people preferred to use vaccines produced by Western pharmaceutical giants if they had a choice. However, observers suggested that the COVID-19 vaccine has witnessed a change in preference among many Chinese people partly due to the improvement of vaccine technology and regulation in China, which has boosted such confidence.
> 
> "We Chinese in Italy recognize the COVID-19 vaccines developed by China very well and have confidence in its safety and effectiveness. China's vaccines are good news to the world," Xu said.
> 
> China's vaccine makers have been at a low ebb in recent years after a number of scandals including Changsheng Bio-technology Co's fabrication of data and sales of substandard vaccines for babies in 2018, which wrecked public trust and infuriated parents. Now things appear to be changing as a number of promising COVID-19 vaccines have helped the sector regain public confidence.
> 
> Representatives of both Sinopharm and Sinovac have previously told the Global Times that China's drug regulators review their phase III clinical trial data following a rigorous standard that is even stricter than many Western countries.
> 
> The previous vaccine crisis indeed dented Chinese people's faith in the state-owned immunological products and glorified foreign biological products as well as Western regulators, experts said. However, China's vaccine industry that was scarred by quality risks and scandals is now properly regulated, whereas Western countries' fragile response to the pandemic has smashed many Chinese people's trust in Western solutions, they said.



I wonder what is the policy regarding Taiwan residents... especially if you are holding 台胞证。I am thinking of this option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

But the million dollar question is whether Chinese vaccine will be reliable ?




Just a year and half old report. 
Vaccines produced in chinese labs for approval cannot be compared to mass produced vaccines as we see in this report.


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_rzuZzJIQ.html



Hong Kong reports 57 new COVID-19 cases, extends quarantine for overseas arrivals to 21 days


Understandable why HK residents are flocking to Mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Sinopharm says COVID-19 vaccine efficacy over 79 percent*
CGTN

The inactivated COVID-19 vaccine developed by China National Biotec Group (CNBG) which is affiliated with Sinopharm has an efficacy of 79.34 percent, as the interim data from its third-phase clinic trial revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

TaiShang said:


> I wonder what is the policy regarding Taiwan residents... especially if you are holding 台胞证。I am thinking of this option.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344163158244478979


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Sinovac to Boost Covid-19 Vaccine Production at Beijing Plant by Billion Doses*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: 22 MINUTES AGO / SOURCE: YICAI



China’s Sinovac to Boost Covid-19 Vaccine Production at Beijing Plant by Billion Doses​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 30 -- China’s Sinovac Life Sciences will expand output at its Covid-19 vaccine production base at the Beijing Daxing Biomedical Industrial Park by an additional one billion doses a year, the Beijing Daily reported today.

The unit of Beijing-based pharma giant Sinovac Biotech currently has an annual production capacity of 300 million doses, it said. No details about investment amounts or completion dates were given.

Sinovac Life is likely putting to good use the USD515 million cash injection that it received from Sino Pharmaceutical, one of the country’s biggest generic drugmakers, earlier this month to develop its inactivated vaccine.

The Daxing Biological Park has already lured investment from over 4,000 biopharmaceutical firms. Earlier this week, Walvax Biotechnology announced that it will build a Covid-19 vaccine plant at the industrial park with an annual output of 150 million doses a year. The Kunming, southwestern Yunnan province-based drugmaker is developing a chimpanzee adenovirus-vectored jab that has been demonstrated to confer immunity to rhesus monkeys but has yet to be tested on humans.

Sinovac Life’s CoronaVac, which uses a killed rather than an attenuated form of the novel coronavirus, is at the final stage of Phase III clinical trials. It was declared safe and effective by Brazilian researchers last week, but the company has yet to make public the results of its trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344163158244478979



Fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344292321538449409Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#Ukraine has signed an agreement to buy 1.8 million doses of China's Sinovac #COVID19 #vaccine which are expected to arrive in the country soon, the presidential office said on Wed.




10:40 PM · Dec 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344472537548300291CGTN Global Watch @GlobalWatchCGTN
China state-affiliated media

#BREAKING: China's National Medical Products Administration has granted conditional market approval for its first COVID-19 #vaccine by #Sinopharm. Over 3 million doses have been given to key populations since December 15th.




10:36 AM · Dec 31, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344662093979549697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344689779930259456China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

A total of 1.8 million doses of #COVID19 #vaccine made by Chinese biopharmaceutical company #Sinovac Biotech on Thursday arrived in #Indonesia, according to Indonesian government officials.




1:00 AM · Jan 1, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

DECEMBER 31, 2020
*Some 50 countries start Covid-19 vaccinations*

Some 50 countries around the world have already started vaccinating their people against COVID-19, barely a year after the first alert by China signalled the start of the epidemic.

A snapshot:

*China leads the way*

China, where the pandemic first emerged, was also the first to start vaccinations over the summer, without waiting for a vaccine to be formally authorised but targeting the most vulnerable.

To date nearly five million Chinese people have been vaccinated. Beijing on Thursday granted "conditional" market approval to a Sinopharm vaccine with a reported 79 percent efficacy rate against COVID-19.

Russia followed on December 5, rolling out vaccinations for those considered high risk with its contentious Sputnik V vaccine, which has since been approved in Belarus and Argentina, which launched their vaccination campaigns on Tuesday.

Algeria is set to follow them in January.

*Britain first in West*

Britain led the way in the Western world, authorising the vaccine made by US-German pharma alliance Pfizer-BioNTech. Its vaccination campaign started on December 8 since when nearly 800,000 people have received their jabs, according to the National Health Service.

Britain was also the first on Wednesday to approve the coronavirus vaccine developed by AstraZeneca and Oxford University. It will be administered for the first time on January 4.

Canada and the United States started their vaccination drives on December 14, Switzerland on the 23rd, Serbia the 24th, the vast majority of the European Union on December 27, Norway Sunday and Iceland on Tuesday. All of them are using the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.

The United States and Canada are also the first two countries to have authorised the vaccine by American pharma company Moderna, which is up for approval on January 6 by the EU.

Some 2.8 million Americans have already been given their first dose of the COVID-19 jab. In the 27-nation EU Germany has so far given the most injections, with more than 130,000 in five days.

*Israeli target*

In the Middle East, the United Arab Emirates were the first to launch their vaccination campaign with doses of China's Sinopharm, on December 14 in the capital Abu Dhabi. Dubai started its vaccinations on December 23, using doses of Pfizer-BioNTech.

Saudi Arabia and Bahrain launched their campaigns on December 17, Israel two days later, Qatar on the 23rd, Kuwait the 24th, and Oman on December 27.

All are solely using the Pfizer- BioNTech jab, except for Bahrain which is also using China's Sinopharm.

Israel, which has set itself the ambitious goal of inoculating a quarter of its population in a month, has already injected nearly 800,000 people. Bahrain has vaccinated nearly 60,000 and Oman more than 3,000.

Turkey, which has received doses of China's Sinovac, will launch its vaccination drive in mid-January.

In Latin America, Mexico, Chile and Costa Rica were the first to launch, on December 24, jabs with the Pfizer- BioNTech vaccine.

In Asia, Singapore launched its campaign on Wednesday with the same vaccine.

Other countries on the Asian continent however have decided to take their time: India, Japan and Taiwan plan to begin vaccinations in the first quarter of 2021 and the Philippines and Pakistan in the second quarter, while Afghanistan and Thailand plan to start in mid-2021.

In sub-Saharan Africa and in Oceania vaccinations have yet to take off. But in West Africa Guinea this week administered its first few doses of Russia's Sputnik V on a trial basis.









Some 50 countries start Covid-19 vaccinations


Some 50 countries around the world have already started vaccinating their people against COVID-19, barely a year after the first alert by China signalled the start of the epidemic.




medicalxpress.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345605811305738240CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#Egypt licenses China's #COVID19 #vaccine for emergency use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344689779930259456China Science @ChinaScience
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> A total of 1.8 million doses of #COVID19 #vaccine made by Chinese biopharmaceutical company #Sinovac Biotech on Thursday arrived in #Indonesia, according to Indonesian government officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:00 AM · Jan 1, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345615384204873728The Straits Times @straits_times

Indonesia starts nationwide Sinovac vaccine distribution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Japanese media' allegation of China smuggling vaccines comes 'out of thin air': expert*
By Liu Caiyu and Hu YuweiPublished: Jan 03, 2021 03:31 PM






A staff member shows finished vaccines filled in the vial. Photo: Li Hao/GT​
Chinese vaccine producers Sinopharm and Sinovac have denied selling unapproved vaccines overseas, after Japanese media accused China of seeking to expand its influence through smuggled vaccines, the Global Times learned from sources. Chinese experts slammed such allegations as coming "out of thin air."

Every vaccine dose can be traced, and unapproved vaccines will not be shipped overseas, a source with Sinopharm who declined to be named told the Global Times.

Sinopharm is aware of the existence of black market vaccines and has been approached by police about the issue, the source said.

Biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech also denied entrusting any individuals or agents to sell unapproved vaccines.

Japanese media Mainichi Shimbun claimed in a report on Friday that some Japanese elites are being inoculated with Chinese vaccines, which were suspected of being smuggled to Japan. It also accused China of seeking to expand its influence by shipping illegal vaccines overseas.

The report was slammed by the Chinese Embassy in Japan, which said that publishing such unverified reports goes against its responsibility as a media outlet and could mislead the Japanese public.

The embassy expressed dissatisfaction over Japanese media's comments about how China cooperates with overseas countries without verifying the facts.

The Chinese government has attached great importance to the production and distribution of vaccines, and hopes countries and regions will join hands with China to crack down on counterfeit vaccines and illegal shipping of vaccines overseas, said the embassy.

"Japanese government and people helped China when the epidemic hit China hard previously. If Japan has the intention of adopting China-produced vaccines, it could seek help from the Chinese government openly and China would not object to it. What's the point of receiving vaccines through illegal channels?" said Tao Lina, a vaccine expert in Shanghai.

Tao told the Global Times that the Japanese media's hyping about Chinese vaccines means they trust its efficacy and safety, but the allegation that vaccines are being smuggled out of China comes out of thin air, and there is no way that Chinese vaccines producers would engage in this illegal business.

The Global Times learnt from industry insiders that most of the so-called Chinese vaccines touted overseas are counterfeit and the sources of their ingredients are unknown.

Previously, Chinese embassies in South Africa, Italy, Uganda and Cote d'Ivoire issued notices reminding local Chinese not to buy or get vaccinated using illegal vaccines, as they have received reports that some people have posted ads on social media to sell unauthorized COVID-19 vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345807137834844160People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Thailand is expected to buy two million doses of #COVID19 #vaccine developed by China's pharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech, the World Health Organization (WHO) in Thailand said Sunday.




3:00 AM · Jan 4, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346290327112491009People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Production lines for #COVID19 vaccine of Sinopharm are running at full throttle. One production line is able to package over 300 vials per minute. Each dose is assigned an identification code, allowing traceability of production and immunization procedures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346276319504470016Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Tibet Rhodiola Pharmaceutical announced Tue that the #COVID19 vaccine product developed by StemiRna based on the #mRNA technology has been approved for clinical trials in China and will be carried out as planned.




10:04 AM · Jan 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346631570547900419China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#Indonesia will start the #COVID19 inoculation using vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech on Jan. 13, with President Joko Widodo expected to get the first shot followed by his ministers, the Health Minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin said on Tuesday.




9:36 AM · Jan 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346764312203780097Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The United Arab Emirates announced its plan to manufacture Sinopharm vaccines in the country under the authorization of the Chinese company. UAE will import millions more doses of vaccines from China, said a local medical department on Wed.




6:23 PM · Jan 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347027655229521921Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#Peru signed a contract with Chinese company #Sinopharm to purchase the company's #COVID19 #vaccines, Peru's president confirmed in a televised speech. The first batch of 1 million Chinese-made COVID-19 vaccines will arrive in Peru this month.




11:49 AM · Jan 7, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*Mass Sinovac vaccination programme set to begin in Indonesia, followed by Philippines and Thailand*

Indonesian President Joko Widodo will be the first to get the jab when inoculations begin on January 13
The Philippines and Thailand are also expected to receive millions of doses in coming months









Mass vaccination programme using Sinovac is set to begin in Indonesia


Indonesian President Joko Widodo will be the first to get the jab when inoculations begin on January 13.




www.scmp.com


----------



## TaiShang

Tencent, China’s Health Commission Release Map Displaying Covid-19 Jab Sites






www.yicaiglobal.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347256826799267842Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

A COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech was 78% effective in a late-stage Brazilian trial and entirely prevented severe cases, researchers said on Thursday, boosting Chinese efforts to catch up with Western vaccine makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Brazil to acquire 100 mln Chinese CoronaVac vaccines: Health Minister*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-08 10:19:17_|_Editor: huaxia_

BRASILIA, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- Brazil has signed an agreement with the Butantan Institute of Sao Paulo to purchase 100 million doses of CoronaVac COVID-19 vaccines, developed by Chinese company Sinovac, Brazilian Health Minister Eduardo Pazuello said on Thursday.

A total of 46 million doses will be delivered in April and another 54 million doses by the end of the year, Pazuello said during a press conference.

All vaccines from the Butantan Institute will be incorporated into the national immunization plan, and will be fairly distributed throughout the country, the minister said.

The purchase of the CoronaVac vaccine was made possible on the basis of a decree announced by President Jair Bolsonaro on Wednesday, which allows the federal government to purchase COVID-19 vaccines in advance without the approval of the Brazilian National Health Surveillance Agency, Pazuello said.

On Thursday, the country reported a record daily count of 87,843 COVID-19 cases with 1,524 more deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347413903920173056The China Africa Project @eolander

Seychelles Health Minister Peggy Vidot said a donation of 50,000 doses of Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccines will allow the small Indian Ocean country to begin vaccinating its population as of Sunday. Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi arrives there on Saturday.

Seychelles to begin COVID-19 vaccination with Chinese drug​medicalxpress.com​
1:24 PM · Jan 8, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347747611139207168Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China recorded only one adverse reaction to #COVID19 vaccines for every million does, said CDC chief immunologist Wang Huaqing. So far, over 9 million doses have been inoculated.




11:30 AM · Jan 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Coronavirus: WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus tells rich countries to stop cutting the coronavirus vaccines queue*

Ghebreyesus called on countries who have ordered excess doses to immediately hand them over to the Covax vaccine-sharing facility
The scramble for shots has accelerated as governments struggle to tame more infectious variants identified in Britain and South Africa









WHO chief tells rich countries: stop cutting the coronavirus vaccines queue


‘No country is exceptional and should cut the queue … while some remain with no supply of the vaccine,’ said WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.




www.scmp.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347705190959472644

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348177760418717696People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

The first batch of Sinopharm #COVID19 vaccines arrived in Jordan on Saturday local time. The country said it has approved the emergency use of the vaccine and inoculations will begin on Jan 13, China Central Television reported.




4:00 PM · Jan 10, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348856244996509701The Edge Malaysia @theedgemalaysia

Pharmaniaga secures 14 million vaccine doses from Sinovac, to be distributed by end-March - http://theedgemarkets.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348880397979983872China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#Indonesia's food and drug authority BPOM on Monday issued the emergency use authorization for Sinovac's #COVID19 #vaccine as the country will begin administering doses of COVID-19 vaccine on Wednesday.






2:32 PM · Jan 12, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345807137834844160People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #Thailand is expected to buy two million doses of #COVID19 #vaccine developed by China's pharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech, the World Health Organization (WHO) in Thailand said Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:00 AM · Jan 4, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348872337647665153


JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344292321538449409Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #Ukraine has signed an agreement to buy 1.8 million doses of China's Sinovac #COVID19 #vaccine which are expected to arrive in the country soon, the presidential office said on Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:40 PM · Dec 30, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348871963071152128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348997255324332038

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sinovac releases vaccine data in Brazil: 100% effective in preventing severe cases, could reduce hospitalizations by 80%*
By Global TimesPublished: Jan 13, 2021 01:03 AM




Quality inspectors on Sinovac vaccine production lines use digital technology platforms to monitor the quality and efficiency of vaccine packaging on Sunday. Photos: Li Hao/GT

Sinovac's COVID-19 vaccine is 100 percent effective in preventing severe and moderate infections, 77.96 percent effective in preventing mild cases, and has an overall efficacy of 50.4 percent in Brazil's final-stage trials.

Experts say the result is good enough considering almost all participants in Brazil are high-risk medical workers, and the 77.96 efficacy for mild-case protection means the vaccine can reduce 78 percent of people from needing hospitalization.

We have today one of the best vaccines in the world, Dimas Covas, director of the Butantan Institute in Brazil, said during a news conference on Tuesday.

Almost all of participants in the trials are medical workers at high risk of contracting the coronavirus. "The vaccine was able to 100 percent prevent severe illness in such a high-risk population, and effectively control the morbidity, and protect at least 50% of people from infection, which is good enough," Wang Guiqiang, director of the Infectious Disease Department at Peking University First Hospital, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"Currently, the manufacturer requires a 0-14 vaccination doses program (Day 1 for first dose, Day 14 for second dose), but this probably cannot bring the highest level of antibody which then partly lowered the efficacy result. That's why some manufactures ask for a 0-21 vaccination program. But overall, its protective effects in such high-risk population is good enough," Wang stressed.

The manufacturer of the vaccine, named CoronaVac, requires recipients receive two doses 14 days apart, and if this was not adhered to, the efficacy could have been higher, Wang said.

The most frequent systemic effects were headache and myalgia and those events were mild and did not interfere with the participants' daily routine. There were no severe events associated with the vaccine.

Adverse events were very rare, Dimas Covas, director of the Butantan Institute, which cooperates with Sinovac on the trials in Brazil, said during a news conference on Tuesday.

Covas said it predicts that higher effectiveness will be seen in community use, and that it expects the vaccine will have a very high effectiveness among the general population similar to trials in other countries.

We chose the broadest number of symptoms. We would like to capture even the most simple symptoms. Those symptoms have not been included in similar studies, he said.

A 77.96 efficacy rate for mild-case protection means the vaccine can reduce 78 percent of people from needing hospitalization, effectively avoiding medical system collapse, Wang said.

Sinovac's vaccine has been undergoing Phase III clinical trials in Brazil, Indonesia and Turkey, which have designed different clinical plans based on their own domestic conditions, reads a document the Global Times obtained from Sinovac.

The plans, using vaccines from the same batch and the same immunization schedules, achieved different results of efficacy: 91.3 percent in Turkey; 100 percent protection against severe symptoms and 78 percent for mild cases in Brazil; and 65.3 percent in Turkey, which is normal and shows objectivity of clinical trials, according to the document.

Despite the difference in efficacy, the general conclusion is that the vaccine is protective, especially in preventing people from getting medium and severe symptoms, noted the Sinovac document.

For example, seven people who were hospitalized or critical cases in Brazil were all in the placebo group, which means the vaccine's protection rate for severe cases is 100 percent.

Meanwhile, in Turkey, the six hospitalized cases were also all in the placebo group, also showing a 100 percent protection rate for these cases.

These results demonstrate that the Sinovac vaccine would not lead to antibody-dependent enhancement which could bring about the failure of vaccines and infections that are even more serious.

Volunteers for Sinovac's vaccine in Brazil are all medical workers who are at the highest risk of infection. It is also the world's first Phase III clinical trials conducted among only medical workers, reads the Sinovac document.

The trials in Brazil also recorded the biggest ratio of slight symptom cases - 85 percent - as the team used highly sensitive Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) test.

There were also 1,394 volunteers who received two doses three weeks apart instead of two weeks apart. Efficacy among the former group is about 20 percent higher than the latter group, which means the overall efficacy could improve if all volunteers follow a 21 day schedule for second doses, Shao Yiming, one of the vaccine developers and AIDS expert at the China's CDC, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Medical workers are in a high exposure population, which would decrease vaccine's protection efficacy, Shao noted, citing an example of previous international Phase III clinical trials on an AIDS vaccine.

The trials show that the vaccine's efficacy is 30 percent in Thailand but 0 percent in South Africa while AIDS incidence rate in South Africa is four times that of Thailand.

The more a vaccine is attacked by the virus, the lower its efficacy would be, which could explain the comparatively low efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines in medical workers, Shao explained.

Recently, AstraZeneca released detailed data on its vaccine which shows it has a 70 percent efficacy for people showing symptoms and 27 percent efficacy for silent virus carriers.

Meanwhile, the incidence rates in placebo groups of Pfizer and Moderna's Phase III clinical trials were 7.29 percent and 3.34 percent respectively, which were lower than the US' overall incidence rate during the same period. The phenomenon is abnormal under a high-sensitivity supervision system in clinical trials, according to Shao.

It is notable that the infection risk of Sinovac's trial environment is three times higher than Pfizer's and six times higher than Moderna's, Shao stressed. He said that the protection rate of a vaccine not only depends on its efficacy but also its environment of infection risk. He thought that Sinovac's vaccine would show better protection rate in the public.

The exceedingly high-sensitive system Sinovac used would drag down efficacy, Shao said.

CoronaVac's clinical trials on children and pregnant women will be conducted soon, according to Brazilian official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349185650147397632China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

Malaysian PM Muhyiddin Yassin said on Jan. 11 that #Malaysia will start first phase 3 clinical trials of #COVID19 #vaccines. Trials for a Chinese vaccine candidate, developed by the Institute of Medical Biology under the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, will start on Jan. 21.




10:45 AM · Jan 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349249825687015425China Daily Asia @ChinaDailyAsia
China state-affiliated media

Indonesian President Joko Widodo on Wednesday received the COVID19 #vaccine shot developed by China's biopharmaceutical company #Sinovac Biotech. The president is the first Indonesian getting vaccinated. Click link for more #COVID19 updates in #Asia: https://bit.ly/38CaHTR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*WHO team working with Chinese vaccine producers ahead of potential emergency use: WHO director-general*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-13 12:42:20_|_Editor: huaxia_



Photo taken on Jan. 6, 2021 shows COVID-19 vaccines at a packaging plant of Sinovac Research and Development Co., Ltd. in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

*WHO continues to ask vaccine manufacturers from around the world to move swiftly to provide necessary data that will allow the organization to consider them for emergency use listings, Tedros said.*

GENEVA, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- The World Health Organization (WHO) Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus has said that a WHO team in China is working with producers of the Sinovac and Sinopharm vaccines for potential emergency use listings.

"I'm pleased that a WHO team is in China currently working with producers of the Sinovac and Sinopharm vaccines to assess compliance with international quality manufacturing practices ahead of potential emergency use listing by WHO," Tedros said at a recent media briefing.

He noted that WHO continues to ask vaccine manufacturers from around the world to move swiftly to provide necessary data that will allow the organization to consider them for emergency use listings.

"While we are hopeful about the safe and effective vaccines that are being rolled out, we want to see this sped up and vaccines allocated equitably in the coming weeks," Tedros said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349604661402058752People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Turkish Health Minister Fahrettin Koca on Wed received the Chinese #COVID19 Sinovac vaccine along with Turkey's advisory science council members. The mass vaccination will begin on Thursday, starting with health workers.




2:30 PM · Jan 14, 2021


----------



## TaiShang

Malaysia's Pharmaniaga signs COVID-19 vaccine agreement with China's Sinovac









Malaysia's Pharmaniaga signs COVID-19 vaccine agreement with China's Sinovac


Malaysia Pharmaniaga Berhad has signed an agreement with China's Sinovac to purchase ready-to-fill COVID-19 vaccines and later to manufacture the vaccine domestically, it said on Tuesday.




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349967049439776768People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Hungary has reached a deal with China's Sinopharm to buy its #COVID19 vaccine, Prime Minister Viktor Orban's chief of staff Gergely Gulyas said on Thursday, adding the first shipment could include 1 million doses.




2:30 PM · Jan 15, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350391156136267777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350518184026189826People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Azerbaijan will begin to inoculate its population with CoronaVac #COVID19 #vaccines produced by China's Sinovac Biotech Ltd on January 18, announced Shahmar Movsumov, Azerbaijan's assistant to the president on Saturday. Azerbaijan has purchased four million doses of CoronaVac.




3:00 AM · Jan 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350634093495648258Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Vice president of China National Biotec Group Company (CNBG) said the company is supplementing data of vaccines on people between ages of 3 and 17 in the hope of expanding the population range eligible for inoculation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350086229224685569

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350684276250062850People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Cambodia's Prime Minister Hun Sen said on Sunday that he will be the first in the country to be inoculated with a COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinopharm. The country accepted one million doses of Sinopharm vaccine on Friday night. (file pic)




2:00 PM · Jan 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350602602166190081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350691824206110720People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Data shows that the inactivated vaccine developed by Sinopharm is broad-spectrum and can cross-neutralize different #coronavirus strains, said China National Biotec Group chairman Yang Xiaoming.




2:30 PM · Jan 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350568511798616065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350871447246307330Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#Brazil's health regulator Anvisa on Sunday authorized the emergency use of #vaccine developed by Chinese company #Sinovac in Brazil's nationwide inoculation plan against the #coronavirus: reports




2:23 AM · Jan 18, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Mass COVID-19 vaccination begins in Azerbaijan*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-18 20:57:43_|_Editor: huaxia_




A medical worker displays China's Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine before the vaccination at a hospital in Baku, Azerbaijan, Jan. 18, 2021. Azerbaijan's senior health officials on Monday took their first inoculations of a vaccine made by Chinese biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech, marking the beginning of mass vaccination against COVID-19 in the country, according to state-run news agency AZERTAC. (Photo by Tofik Babayev/Xinhua)

BAKU, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- Azerbaijan's senior health officials on Monday took their first inoculations of a vaccine made by Chinese biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech, marking the beginning of mass vaccination against COVID-19 in the country, according to state-run news agency AZERTAC.

Azerbaijani Health Minister Ogtay Shiraliyev and his deputies, as well as other health officials, were among the first to be vaccinated by what Shahmar Movsumov, an assistant to the president of Azerbaijan, earlier described as "the most safe and effective vaccine" procured by Azerbaijan.

Specialists decided that "the best vaccine for Azerbaijan is the vaccine of the Sinovac company" as it has passed clinical tests in many countries, said Shiraliyev, when addressing the local media after his inoculation in Baku.

The first stage of mass vaccination starting on Jan. 18 will cover health and technical workers at the country's medical institutions, law enforcement staff and servicemen, while people aged over 65 will be vaccinated starting from Feb. 1, according to health authorities.

Last week, Azerbaijan's Cabinet of Ministers approved the country's national COVID-19 vaccination strategy for 2021-2022, under which people who get the COVID-19 jab will receive a certificate to show they have been vaccinated.

Azerbaijan purchased 4 million doses of Sinovac vaccine, the first batch of which has been recently delivered to the country.

Although a strict special quarantine regime remains in effect throughout Azerbaijan until April 1, the authorities lifted major restrictions last weekend due to a drop in the number of infections in recent weeks.

According to the country's operational headquarters for COVID-19 prevention and control, Azerbaijan reported on Sunday 322 new cases in the last 24 hours, bringing its total to 227,273.


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan approves China's Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-19 11:37:28_|_Editor: huaxia_



A staff member checks the packaging quality of COVID-19 inactivated vaccine products at a packaging plant of the Beijing Biological Products Institute Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of Chinese pharmaceutical firm Sinopharm, in Beijing Dec. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

*The Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (DRAP) has approved a vaccine by China's Sinopharm for emergency use amid rising cases of COVID-19 in the country.*

ISLAMABAD, Jan. 19 (Xinhua) -- The Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (DRAP) has approved a vaccine by China's Sinopharm for emergency use amid rising cases of COVID-19 in the country.

A handout by DRAP on its official website late Monday read that Sinopharm, one of the two vaccines approved by the authority, has been given emergency use authorization after evaluating its safety and quality.

The authority said the authorization will be reviewed every quarter keeping in view further data regarding safety, efficacy and quality.



People wearing face masks walk on a road in Rawalpindi of Pakistan's Punjab province on Jan. 10, 2021. (Xinhua/Ahmad Kamal)

A vaccine manufactured by British-Swedish pharmaceutical company AstraZeneca has also been given the authorization earlier, the handout said.

Chaudhry Fawad Hussain, the country's minister for science and technology, told Xinhua earlier that the Sinopharm vaccine has been approved for procurement by a cabinet committee for its safety and affordability.

Pakistan reported 1,920 new coronavirus infections and 46 deaths on Monday, bringing the total number of cases to 521,211 with 10,997 deaths.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351798899288072192Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese #COVID19 vaccine developers – Sinovac, Sinopharm and CanSinoBio – have submitted application to join the #WHO's COVAX plan: Chinese FM




3:49 PM · Jan 20, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351758704291401729CCTV+ @CCTV_Plus
China state-affiliated media

#Serbia became the first #European country to begin a mass #vaccination program with a Chinese-made #COVID19Vaccine after it inoculations of the #Sinopharm COVID-19 drug began on Tuesday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351729220301406215CCTV+ @CCTV_Plus
China state-affiliated media

#Iraq has approved the emergency use of Chinese #Sinopharm #COVID19Vaccine to contain the spread of the #coronavirus pandemic, the country's health ministry said in a statement on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352079513434275841China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#Chile on Wednesday approved a #vaccine developed by China's #Sinovac for emergency use against #COVID19 in the country, according to the Public Health Institute of Chile.




10:24 AM · Jan 21, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352496241494646784CCTV @CCTV
China state-affiliated media

Chinese pharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech Ltd. is ramping up the production of CoronaVac, an inactivated COVID-19 vaccine, to ensure global supply, according to Yin Weidong, chairman and CEO of the company. #Coronavirus http://ow.ly/ffFK50Df8we




2:00 PM · Jan 22, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352561645319499778CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

China has decided to provide a batch of #COVID19 vaccines to its all-weather strategic cooperative partner, Pakistan, and will coordinate with related companies to accelerate vaccine exports to the country, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson said on Friday.




6:20 PM · Jan 22, 2021

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352553617031622656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352752911311200256China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

The 1st batch of coronavirus #vaccines developed by China's Sinopharm will arrive in #Morocco on Jan. 27, local health official said Friday. The country has secured acquisition of 66 million doses of #COVID19 vaccine from China's Sinopharm and UK's Oxford University/AstraZeneca.




7:00 AM · Jan 23, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353925129416421376China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

Hong Kong on Monday authorized Fosun Pharma/BioNTech #COVID19 vacancies for the emergency use. The first batch of 1 million doses are being tested for its safety and quality and will likely be shipped from Germany to Hong Kong late next month.






12:38 PM · Jan 26, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists, producers assess need to redesign vaccines against new mutations: top immunologist*
By Hu Yuwei
Published: Jan 26, 2021 08:23 PM

*Editor's Note:*

What are the approval criteria for COVID-19 vaccines in China? Are Chinese vaccines still effective against mutant strains? How to view compliment, doubt and smearing over the safety and efficacy of China's vaccines? Shao Yiming (Shao), China's leading physician-scientist and immunologist serving at the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention shared his views in a recent exclusive interview with Global Times reporter Hu Yuwei (GT). As one of the chief medical advisors for the R&D of Chinese COVID-19 vaccines, also a member of the Product Development for Vaccine Advisory Committee of the World Health Organization (WHO), Shao has been involved in many vaccines' R&D and approval consultations since early 2020.​



Shao Yiming Photo: Xinhua​
*GT: When did China's drug administration first receive the data for overseas phase III clinical trials of its vaccines? What are the standards Chinese regulators follow in reviewing clinical data?*

Shao: Chinese drug authorities obtained the final-stage data of Chinese-developed inactivated vaccines as early as late October, ahead of most countries.

China's drug regulator has always followed the protocol of "no compromise in standards, no skip or delay in procedures."

We all worked around the clock to review the data and gathered online for discussions even late at night, but we never relaxed the standards to meet public expectations.

Unlike the US, Chinese vaccine manufacturers are not allowed to publish data without official approval. This is to create an independent space for Chinese scientists to make sober and objective decisions over conditional approval.

In contrast, the vaccine review process in some Western countries such as the US has been proceeding with political pressure - electoral votes - and even pressure from pharmaceutical giants that traditionally dominate the global market.

*GT: Are Chinese-developed COVID-19 vaccines effective against known mutant coronavirus strains? With the emergence of more mutations circulating now in South Africa and Brazil, are we prepared to upgrade the vaccine?*

Shao: Preliminary lab results show that antibodies produced by Chinese inactivated COVID-19 vaccines can neutralize existing variants found in the UK and South Africa, although the efficacy is slightly weakened.

Chinese scientists are working with vaccine producers to study mutations, and lab studies are underway to understand the potential implications for Chinese vaccines.

They are assessing the need to redesign vaccines against new mutations now. Even in the worst-case scenario, inactivated vaccines could be redesigned and tweaked for a better fit in around two months, said Shao. "But other technological routes may not be as fast."

*GT: In theory, should we accelerate vaccinations to outpace the mutation of the coronavirus and develop herd immunity as soon as possible?*

Shao: That's right. If we accelerate vaccinations, we can keep the viral spread to a minimum, even if we are not able to eliminate it completely. In my expectations so far, we are unlikely to fully wipe out the coronavirus like how we killed SARS, and we will face the persistent virus with sporadic cases across the world, though with minimized infectivity stemming from human effort, just like with Ebola.



Doctors check information with people who are taking the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine in Shijingshan district, Beijing on Monday. Photo: Li Hao/GT​
*GT: Sinovac's vaccine, CoronaVac, reported 77.96% efficacy in preventing mild cases and overall 50.4% efficiency in Brazil's last-stage trials, with all participants being medical workers at high risk of contracting the virus. However, some argue that the vaccinated group and the placebo group were exposed to the same environmental risks, so the environment should not affect the efficacy figure. How do you view such commentary?*

Shao: The vaccine protection rate will gradually decrease with more exposure to the virus. Of course, it will protect the general population better than frontline healthcare workers.

For example, if I build a bridge that can withstand a magnitude 7 earthquake in an area where earthquakes are rare, it won't exactly come down, but if I build a similar bridge in an area where earthquakes are frequent, it may collapse by suffering repeated magnitude 9 or 10 earthquakes.

The same is true with vaccines, which provide sufficient protection to the general population, but that protection decreases if they are given to high-risk healthcare workers who are frequently infected with the virus.

That is why we predict higher effectiveness of CoronaVac will be seen in community use for the general population.

Moreover, the data received from the Phase III trials of CoronaVac are scientific and peer-reviewed. The trials in Brazil were supervised by an American team and the data was analyzed by an Austrian firm. We should respect the scientific conclusion of the independent third parties.

*GT: Do you think there is a lack of clinical trial data for the elderly, children and people with basic diseases? Should we vaccinate people over 80 years old now, given reports that 23 elderly Norwegian people died after receiving the vaccine?*

Shao: In fact, we have covered all age groups in phase I and phase II trials in China, and shown that it is safe for these people, but there is a lack of efficacy data.

By the end of last year, there were already two million people in emergency use, with the elderly also making up a significant proportion, lending good credibility for its safety among seniors.

But I don't think people over 80 need to be vaccinated in a hurry. Because of our strict measures to prevent and control the epidemic, seniors remain basically well protected, unlike Western countries, which are in a real hurry to vaccinate the elderly.

*GT: Does the world need a united approach to fight the virus? What joint efforts can China and the US make in vaccine R&D?*

Shao: We actually live in a global village now. Despite some conflict and friction, all villagers have concerted efforts to put out a fire if it breaks out. Only if we have a coordinated global response can we really have an effective response.

I have hope and confidence in the new US presidency, and in Dr. Anthony Stephen Fauci, my friend of more than 30 years and a wonderful scientist. China and the US are highly expected to join hands to lead the global fight against the epidemic.

In terms of vaccine R&D, China focuses on the most traditional inactivated vaccine, while the US takes on the most technically-difficult mRNA vaccine. We provide different options for developing and developed countries respectively.

*GT: Although China leads the world in the R&D of COVID-19 inactivated vaccines, some people overseas still distrust Chinese vaccines. How do you see the difficulties and challenges faced by Chinese vaccines going overseas?*

Shao: I have been encouraging the Chinese drug authorities to approve more vaccine production centers as soon as possible, and then export Chinese vaccines to Africa and other countries through international agencies as fast as possible, to really benefit local people. Only when the effectiveness of Chinese vaccines is felt in the real world, can trust in the vaccine brand be most convincing.

The global pharmaceutical industry, including vaccines, has long been dominated by American giants. The COVID-19 vaccine is a good opportunity for China to break the monopoly. But a successful overseas route needs to be driven by the whole state system and governmental efforts, not by vaccine companies alone.

COVID-19 will also offer an opportunity for Chinese vaccines to rebuild its international reputation. China's vaccines have never lagged behind, but lack a better opportunity to showcase them.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354076809084723203Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The Malaysian government signed a deal on Tues to procure 12 million doses of the #COVID19 #vaccine developed by Chinese producer #Sinovac, Malaysia's Health Ministry said in a statement.




10:40 PM · Jan 26, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349185650147397632China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Malaysian PM Muhyiddin Yassin said on Jan. 11 that #Malaysia will start first phase 3 clinical trials of #COVID19 #vaccines. Trials for a Chinese vaccine candidate, developed by the Institute of Medical Biology under the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, will start on Jan. 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:45 AM · Jan 13, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354347200579473413

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354396935335993353CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#China to donate 300,000 doses of Sinopharm vaccine to #SriLanka https://bit.ly/3a9Boz2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355161919447949322Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Hungary's drug regulator has approved a coronavirus vaccine made by China's Sinopharm, becoming the first EU country to approve China's #COVID19 vaccine: reports




10:32 PM · Jan 29, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355693682117099522Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#UAE will provide China's #Sinopharm-produced vaccines free to its citizens starting from Sunday. The first phase of the rollout will cover people aged 60 and above, and will then expand to other parts of the population in future phases.




9:45 AM · Jan 31, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CanSino says its COVID-19 vaccine has no serious adverse events, meets efficacy criteria in interim analysis*
By Hu Yuwei and Liu CaiyuPublished: Feb 01, 2021 11:16 AM



CanSino Bio Photo:VCG​
The AD5-nCOV vaccine candidate developed by Chinese biopharmaceutical company CanSino Biologics has met its pre-specified primary safety and efficacy criteria at interim analysis, with no serious adverse events, and the company will continue to advance its phase III clinical trial of the vaccine.

The phase III clinical trial of Ad5-nCoV saw more than 40,000 volunteers administered with the vaccine in 78 clinical trial sites across five countries in three continents, according to a notice CanSino Biologics sent to the Global Times on Monday.

The company is expected to obtain the interim data of its phase-three clinical trials across the world this week after they are unblinded, the Global Times learned.

CanSino said it has completed case accrual for the interim analysis of the phase III clinical trial of Ad5-nCoV, and the data from these cases has been submitted to the Independent Data Monitoring Committee (IDMC) for analysis and recommendation.

The Ad5-nCoV vaccines is a recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine jointly developed by CanSino Biologics and researchers from the Institute of Military Medicine under the Academy of Military Sciences led by Chen Wei.

The COVID-19 vaccines developed by AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson use a similar approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356081430225276933People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Pakistan on Sunday sent a special plane to Beijing to transport first batch of China's #COVID19 vaccine doses. China has decided to provide #COVID19 vaccine #aid to Pakistan, Chinese FM Wang Yi said on Jan 21 in a telephone call with Pakistani FM Shah Mahmood Qureshi.






11:26 AM · Feb 1, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356201372266364929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356159322779054081Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The first batch of Chinese #vaccine aid, developed by Sinopharm's subsidiary China National Biotec Group, arrived in Islamabad on Monday. #Pakistan's FM Shah Mahmood Qureshi said the vaccines will be given to the country's medics first at the delivery ceremony.

In addition to #Pakistan, China is providing COVID-19 vaccine aid to 13 developing countries including Brunei, Nepal, the Philippines, Laos and Sri Lanka, Chinese FM said Mon. Next China will aid 38 other developing countries which are in need of #COVID19 vaccines.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351758704291401729CCTV+ @CCTV_Plus
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #Serbia became the first #European country to begin a mass #vaccination program with a Chinese-made #COVID19Vaccine after it inoculations of the #Sinopharm COVID-19 drug began on Tuesday.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356584024421126148








China helps Serbia surge ahead in European vaccine race


Serbia's roll-out of the Covid-19 vaccine is now the fastest in continental Europe. Vaccines supplied by China, not the EU, are making the quick roll-out possible.




emerging-europe.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356855038929371139Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Two Chinese #COVID19 vaccines separately developed by Sinopharm Beijing institute and Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical are effective against coronavirus variant discovered in South Africa: report. (File Photo)




2:40 PM · Feb 3, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356805332693995520Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The results of China's #CanSino vaccine Phase III trials will be released this week, after it completed a study involving 40,000 participants worldwide: Mexico’s Foreign Minister Marcelo Ebrard. https://globaltimes.cn/page/202102/1214640.shtml…




11:22 AM · Feb 3, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357183429251485696Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's #COVID19 #vaccine developer #Sinovac released the first report of an inactivated vaccine tested in adults aged 60 years and older. The promising results may help China expand inoculation to seniors soon.




Sinovac releases first vaccine trial data on seniors, seen as boost to China expanding inoculation​globaltimes.cn​​12:25 PM · Feb 4, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China to provide 10 million COVID-19 vaccine doses to COVAX*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-03 20:55:48_|_Editor: huaxia_




A medical worker shows a dose of China's COVID-19 vaccine in Hyderabad, Pakistan, Feb. 3, 2021. (Str/Xinhua)

BEIJING, Feb. 3 (Xinhua) -- China has decided to provide 10 million COVID-19 vaccine doses to COVAX to meet the urgent needs of developing countries, at the request of the World Health Organization (WHO), a Foreign Ministry spokesperson said on Wednesday.

"This is another important measure taken by China to promote the equitable distribution of vaccines, advance international cooperation in fighting the pandemic, and uphold the concept of a global community of health for all," spokesperson Wang Wenbin said at a daily press briefing.

Noting that the WHO has begun to review the emergency use authorization of China's vaccine, Wang pledged the continued cooperation of Chinese enterprises and expressed hope that the WHO would complete this work as soon as possible.



A handover ceremony of a batch of China-donated COVID-19 vaccine is held at Noor Khan Air Base near Islamabad, Pakistan, Feb. 1, 2021. (Xinhua/Liu Tian)

"We hope that capable countries in the international community can play an active role and take concrete actions to support COVAX as well as the WHO's work, so as to help developing countries receive vaccines in time and contribute to the global defeat of the pandemic at an early date," he said.

China has officially joined COVAX and maintained close communication with the WHO, Wang said, vowing to make joint efforts to turn COVID-19 vaccines into global public goods and promote the accessibility and affordability of vaccines in developing countries.

China signed an agreement with Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance, officially joining COVAX on Oct. 8, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357546743223648256

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357485105413935104People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China has donated 50,000 doses of #COVID19 vaccine to #Iraq, the Chinese embassy in Baghdad said on Thursday. Iraqi Ministry of Health announced that Iraq approved the emergency use of China's Sinopharm vaccine in January.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357582339644116992People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China will donate 150,000 doses of #COVID19 vaccines, 20 ventilators and the first batch of 750 tons of rice to #Syria, Chinese Ambassador to Syria Feng Biao said in an interview on Thursday. (file pic)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357635607791620099


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357665612407865347CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

Data from the phase-III trial in Turkey showed the two-dose #Sinovac vaccine to be 91.25% effective, the pharmaceutical company said. In Brazil, the vaccine trial results showed a 50.65% efficacy, but it's 100% effective in preventing severe or death cases https://bit.ly/2YMuXMX




8:21 PM · Feb 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357690498866102280Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

Brazil is in talks to buy an additional 20 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech, the governor of Sao Paulo told Reuters in a Thursday interview, in a show of confidence in the Chinese shot.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357708056214257669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357754612888051712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357842044383752197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357854467023020032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357860638983286784


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357972342186549249Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China gave conditional market approval to #Sinovac's #COVID19 vaccine CoronaVac, Global Times learned from Sinovac on Saturday.




4:40 PM · Feb 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356221637390028802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356223087251845124





Colombia approves two more COVID-19 vaccine trials


CAJICA, Colombia - Colombia approved two different phase II/III trials for COVID-19 vaccine candidates over the last week, advancing one candidate developed by Germany’s Curevac AG and another by China’s Clover Biopharmaceuticals Inc.




www.bioworld.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357164387329470465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358359577629106176People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

The first batch of PLA-donated #COVID19 #vaccine has been delivered to the #Cambodia side at the request of the Cambodian military, which is one of the first foreign militaries to receive Chinese military vaccine aid, China's defense ministry said Sunday.




6:18 PM · Feb 7, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358412095801315333CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

China has decided to donate 300,000 #COVID19 vaccines to #Egypt, said Chinese Ambassador to Egypt Liao Liqiang @AmbLiaoLiqiang on Sunday, adding that China will donate vaccines to Arab League secretariat as well.

9:47 PM · Feb 7, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358407732810842114China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

China donated 200,000 doses of coronavirus #vaccines to #Zimbabwe, which will help start the government’s roll-out of inoculations, President Emmerson Mnangagwa said. (Source: Bloomberg)

9:30 PM · Feb 7, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358491770812854275CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

A batch of China-donated Sinopharm vaccines arrived in the Lao capital Vientiane early on Monday. Lao Minister of Health Bounkong Syhavong and Chinese Ambassador to Laos Jiang Zaidong received the vaccines at the airport.








3:04 AM · Feb 8, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China provides vaccine aid to 53 developing countries, exports to 22

By Leng ShumeiPublished: Feb 08, 2021 04:41 PM






Chinese COVID-19 vaccines provided around the world Infographic: GT



China is providing vaccine aid to 53 developing countries and exporting vaccines to 22 countries, including those in Africa which lags behind in inoculation.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said at a press conference on Monday that a shipment of Chinese COVID-19 vaccines will leave for Equatorial Guinea on Tuesday.

The Global Times learned from Chinese vaccine producer Sinovac on Monday that the company had delivered more than 10 million doses to countries in Asia, the Mediterranean, Latin America and Africa.

China has also decided to provide Egypt and the Arab League with batches of COVID-19 vaccines, and is willing to facilitate Egypt's procurement of vaccines produced by Chinese companies, said Chinese Ambassador to Egypt Liao Liqiang on Sunday at an online press conference.

The move reflects the profound friendship between the heads of state of China and Egypt and the sincere feelings of the Chinese people toward the Egyptian people, and will help Egypt overcome the pandemic at an early date, the Chinese envoy said.

The moves came amid reports of South African health officials' announcement on Sunday of pausing the country's rollout of AstraZeneca's coronavirus vaccine after a study showed it offered reduced protection against the COVID-19 variant first identified there.

"I have been expecting a low efficacy of AstraZeneca's vaccine on the variant in South Africa due to previous results of Pfizer and Moderna on the variant, but have not thought it could be so low, nearly useless," Zhuang Shilihe, a Guangzhou-based vaccine expert, told the Global Times on Monday.

Nineteen of the 748 people in AstraZeneca's clinical trials in South Africa were infected with the new variant, compared to 20 out of 714 people in the group who were given a placebo, according to media reports.

Other world-leading vaccines producers, Pfizer, Moderna, Novavax and Johnson & Johnson, have also said that studies showed their COVID-19 vaccines were less effective in South Africa than in the US.

Considering the low efficacy, Zhuang called for global vaccine makers to adjust their vaccines to the new variant in South Africa immediately before it spreads more widely in the world.

"mRNA vaccines may require 2-3 weeks to adjust coding. Inactivated vaccines may take longer than two months as vaccines makers have to cultivate new virus of the new variants, but as far as I know Chinese vaccine makers are able to adjust in a shorter period," Zhuang said.

The variant in South Africa accounts for about 90 percent of infections in that country and is powering record case numbers in the sub-region. It has been found in Botswana, Ghana, Kenya, Comoros, Zambia and in 24 non-African nations.

Gao Fu, director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, said at a previous conference that China's inactivated and recombinant protein vaccines are still effective on the variant in South Africa as serum antibody tests showed that efficacy against the variant only decreased by 1.6 times.

The data is not bad compared to the performance of AstraZeneca's vaccine, but as it is only the result of a neutralization test of serum antibody, it still requires clinical trials to determine the accurate efficacy of Chinese vaccines on the new variant, Zhuang said.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CanSino 66% effective, ‘good’ as single-dose to cover bigger population*
By Hu Yuwei and Bai Yunyi
Published: Feb 08, 2021 09:30 PM





CanSino Bio Photo:VCG​
Chinese vaccine producer CanSino's single-dose COVID-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV showed 90.98 percent efficacy rate in preventing severe disease in interim analysis, and is effective to prevent 65.7 percent of symptomatic diseases in clinical trials conducted in multiple countries including Pakistan, Faisal Sultan, Special Assistant to the Pakistani Prime Minister on Health, announced on Monday. It became China's third vaccine to release specific efficacy data in final-stage trials.

The interim analysis in Pakistan showed 100 percent efficacy at preventing severe disease, and 74.8 percent for symptomatic diseases, Sultan said.

No severe adverse cases related to the vaccine had occurred in trials across the world.

It did not report any serious safety concerns in the trials that finally found 101 confirmed COVID-19 cases among 30,000 volunteers in the placebo-controlled trials.

Experts said the efficacy rate is "good" considering it is one of the few single-dose vaccines available in the world so far. "Normally speaking, it is difficult for a dose to achieve high antibody levels without the second dose to enhance the immunology," a Beijing-based immunological professor who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Monday.

"A 70 percent effective single-dose vaccine may be more valuable than a two-dose regimen with 90 percent efficacy," the WHO Ad-hoc Expert Group previously said in the New England Journal of Medicine. Under the same efficacy rate and capacity conditions, the single-shot vaccine doubles the amount of people being immunized.

"The single dose can vaccinate as many people as possible in the short term compared to traditional two-dose inactivated vaccines. Moreover, it relieves the pressure on production capacity and reduces the cost of administration and transportation," Shanghai-based vaccine observer Tao Lina told the Global Times on Monday.

Whether a second shot is needed to boost immunity is still being studied, and the conclusions will be released in the future, a source close to CanSino told the Global Times on Monday. Some of the volunteers in Phase I and II clinical trials of the Ad5-nCoV had already received a second booster dose, the Global Times learned.

According to CanSino's previous announcement, the Ad5-nCoV has successfully met its pre-specified primary safety and efficacy criteria at the interim analysis.

The Phase III clinical trials of Ad5-nCoV saw more than 40,000 volunteers, aged 18 and above, who were administered with the vaccine in 78 clinical trial sites across five countries in three continents, according to a notice CanSino sent to the Global Times on Monday.

The Ad5-nCoV vaccine is a recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine jointly developed by CanSino Biologics and researchers from the Institute of Military Medicine under the Academy of Military Sciences led by Chen Wei.

Unlike inactivated vaccines, CanSino's vaccine is effective with a single dose and can bring dual protection - humoral and cellular immunity - at the same time.

Ad5-nCoV's Phase II and III trials all involved aged participants and saw no serious adverse reactions, demonstrating that it is safe for the elderly, the Global Times learned from a source close to CanSino on Monday.

The vaccine can be stored and transported at temperatures of between 2 and 8 C, and production does not require biosafety level three laboratories, which is the case with inactivated vaccines. Experts said this makes it more accessible for developing countries with limited facilities.

CanSino's global multi-center clinical trials in countries like Russia, Mexico, Pakistan, Argentina and Chile used uniform standards and organizational plans. Each center had a principal investigator and a contract research organization as partners.

The COVID-19 vaccines developed by Russia's Sputnik V, British-Swedish pharmaceutical and the US' AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson use a similar approach as CanSino.

The only other single-dose vaccine, produced by Johnson & Johnson, reported 66 percent overall efficacy against moderate and severe cases 28 days after vaccination. However, it did not release trials results on mild cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359047438649098240CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

A batch of donated Chinese COVID-19 #vaccines will arrive in Equatorial Guinea on Wednesday, said Chinese Foreign Ministry Spokesman Wang Wenbin on Tuesday, adding that it is the first batch of donations to #African countries.




3:52 PM · Feb 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359279970774704131CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

A batch of 200,000 Chinese #COVID19 vaccines donated by #China will arrive in #Zimbabwe on February 15, said government spokesperson.




7:16 AM · Feb 10, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359453732442763265CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#LATEST China's CanSino Biologics Inc said on Wednesday its COVID-19 #vaccine was approved in #Mexico for emergency use for people of 18 years of age or older.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359728914277539841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360178039691218945

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357665612407865347CGTN @CGTNOfficial
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Data from the phase-III trial in Turkey showed the two-dose #Sinovac vaccine to be 91.25% effective, the pharmaceutical company said. In Brazil, the vaccine trial results showed a 50.65% efficacy, but it's 100% effective in preventing severe or death cases https://bit.ly/2YMuXMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:21 PM · Feb 5, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360423449529700354China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

Turkey has made a deal for 50 mln more doses of Chinese #vaccines, Turkish Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said on Feb. 10. #Turkey has received 13 mln doses of the #CoronaVac COVID-19 vaccine so far.




11:00 AM · Feb 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360866472944226309China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

Residents of Chile's remote Pacific island of Rapa Nui, better known as Easter Island, began receiving vaccinations against COVID-19 this week, after the arrival of the first 1,200 doses of a vaccine developed by Chinese pharmaceutical firm Sinovac Biotech. #GLOBALink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Which Chinese vaccine is effective against British and south african strain


----------



## JSCh

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Which Chinese vaccine is effective against British and south african strain





JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356855038929371139Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Two Chinese #COVID19 vaccines separately developed by Sinopharm Beijing institute and Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical are effective against coronavirus variant discovered in South Africa: report. (File Photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:40 PM · Feb 3, 2021







__





Chinese vaccines show preliminary effect on most coronavirus variants: experts - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *One more Chinese COVID-19 vaccine enters late-stage human trials*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-20 17:01:56_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> A staff member displays a sample of the COVID-19 inactivated vaccine at a vaccine production plant of China National Pharmaceutical Group Co., Ltd. (Sinopharm) in Beijing, capital of China, April 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)
> 
> HEFEI, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese vaccine maker Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co., Ltd. has commenced phase-3 clinical trials for its COVID-19 vaccine, planning to recruit 29,000 volunteers across the world.
> 
> This is China's first phase-3 efficacy study for a recombinant subunit COVID-19 vaccine candidate, the company said in a statement on Thursday.
> 
> Jointly developed by the company and the Institute of Microbiology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the vaccine was issued with a clinical research permit from the National Medical Products Administration on June 19.
> 
> Researchers started phase-1 and phase-2 clinical trials on June 23, which were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled. Volunteers, aged between 18 and 59 from Beijing, Chongqing and Hunan, received the vaccine to determine whether it is safe for use on humans.
> 
> The results of the early-stage trials support the safety and immunogenicity of this vaccine, suggesting the potential for further clinical tests. The Chinese drug regulator granted the developers permission to conduct global multi-center research on Nov. 4.
> 
> The company said the research, which plans to enroll up to 29,000 adults aged 18 and up, was launched on Wednesday in Xiangtan County, central China's Hunan Province. Global trials are expected to begin in Uzbekistan late this month, followed by trials in Indonesia, Pakistan and Ecuador.
> 
> A COVID-19 vaccine manufacturing plant of the company was put into use in September. The annual production capacity for the COVID-19 vaccine will top 300 million doses, according to the company.
> 
> A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson said Wednesday that China had five COVID-19 vaccine candidates undergoing phase-3 trials in the United Arab Emirates, Brazil, Pakistan and Peru.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361416240154173448People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Pakistan has become world's first country to receive the 3rd #Chinese #COVID19 #vaccine named #ZF2001, according to local health official. Starting next week, Pakistan will roll out phase III of the vaccine.




4:45 AM · Feb 16, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

08:26, 18-Feb-2021
*Sinovac vaccine works on UK, South African variants, says Brazil institute*
CGTN

The COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech is effective against the UK and South African variants, the vaccine's Brazilian partner said on Wednesday, citing test results in Chinese trials.

"We have tested this vaccine in China against the English and the South African variants, with good results," said Dimas Covas, head of the Butantan biomedical center in Sao Paulo, which leads domestic trials of the Chinese vaccine and is supplying doses to Brazil's Health Ministry.
Covas did not give any more details on exactly how effective the vaccine proved against these strains.

Butantan is also testing the vaccine, known as CoronaVac, against the Brazilian variant of the virus which appeared in the city of Manaus, he said.

"Soon we will have the results and we are very positive it will do the job," Covas said.

Covas was speaking at a news conference in the small city of Serrana, in the interior of Sao Paulo state, where Butantan began a mass vaccination campaign on Wednesday aimed at inoculating the entire adult population against COVID-19 to test whether it lowers the infection rate.

Source(s): Reuters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362190166689943553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362198613682622465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362224063238799365

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Senegal takes first delivery of China's Sinopharm vaccine







news.cgtn.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362566606266593284


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362937515137638403China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

On Feb. 16, Brazilian Ministry of Health said it has signed a contract to purchase 54 mln doses of #COVID19 #vaccines produced by #China's Sinovac. Included 46 mln doses purchased by Butantan Institute, #Brazil has purchased a total of 100 mln doses of vaccines from Sinovac.




9:30 AM · Feb 20, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362962886327365634Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Latest facts about Chinese COVID-19 vaccine candidates: 1. 16 approved for clinical trials with six in Phase III trial; 2. 18 production lines established; 3. 43 million doses of the Sinopharm vaccine administrated worldwide with 34 million shots given in China.




11:10 AM · Feb 20, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*China’s 2nd protein subunit COVID-19 vaccine to enter clinical trials, easy to mass produce*
By Hu Yuwei
Published: Feb 23, 2021 08:43 PM






Sinopharm's COVID-19 vaccine. Photo: VCG​
China's COVID-19 protein subunit vaccines have reported encouraging progress as a leading Chinese vaccine producer, Sinopharm, plans to bring its newly developed recombinant subunit vaccine candidate into clinical trials.

Sinopharm's vaccine is the second protein subunit vaccine in the country after one developed by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co, which started late-stage trials in Pakistan upon approval on Sunday.

The protein subunit vaccine is expected to perform better than the inactivated vaccines, and would be easier to mass produce, Sinopharm Chairman Liu Jingzhen suggested in a recent interview with China Central Television (CCTV).

Liu said its second COVID-19 inactivated vaccine - developed by subsidiary Wuhan Institute of Biological Products - is now applying for conditional approval for mass use.

China's first recombinant subunit COVID-19 vaccine, co-developed by Zhifei and the Institute of Microbiology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMCAS), has been approved to enter phase III clinical trials in Pakistan.

The double-blinded, placebo-controlled trials will involve around 10,000 participants in Pakistan, of whom 30 percent will be seniors, according to news released by IMCAS on Sunday.

Experts said the recombinant subunit vaccine can be an important addition to the two Chinese inactivated vaccines already in mass production, considering its shorter production process.

"Traditional inactivated vaccines normally take several months to develop, and require biosafety level 3 labs for production. Meanwhile, access to the recombinant protein vaccine is easier, and the biotechnology is more mature than the mRNA and adenovirus-vector techniques used in some available vaccines," Zhuang Shilihe, a Guangzhou-based doctor closely studying the COVID-19 vaccines, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Novavax, a US-based pharmaceutical company that developed a similar protein-based COVID-19 vaccine, reported an efficacy rate of 89.3 percent in its phase III clinical trials conducted in the UK in early February, boosting global confidence in this type of technical innovation.

Zhuang believes that protein subunit COVID-19 vaccines can perform better against new COVID-19 variants, as lab research found these new vaccines remain effective in triggering an immune response.

In a pre-print published on biology server BioRXIV on February 2, Gao Fu, director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, revealed that Zhifei's recombinant protein vaccine was still effective against the South African variant, although its efficacy was reduced by 1.6 times, which is within acceptable parameters. In particular, it was advantageous in comparison to the mRNA vaccine, leading with a reduction of three to eight times more.

Giving these promising signs, Uzbekistan's government has decided to purchase 1 million doses of Zhifei's vaccine and start voluntary mass vaccination, media reported.

Uzbekistan will almost double the number of volunteers from 5,000 to 9,000 involved in a phase III trial, the Uzbek Ministry of Innovative Development said in early February.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357485105413935104People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China has donated 50,000 doses of #COVID19 vaccine to #Iraq, the Chinese embassy in Baghdad said on Thursday. Iraqi Ministry of Health announced that Iraq approved the emergency use of China's Sinopharm vaccine in January.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364353594217013249CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#Iraq will purchase #COVID19 vaccines from China’s Sinopharm, the first vaccines allowed to enter the country, according to the prime minister's office on Tuesday. The first batch of vaccines will arrive in Iraq on March 1.

7:16 AM · Feb 24, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364512801893453828CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#Sinopharm's second COVID-19 vaccine has a 72.51% protection rate against the virus, an official statement said. Developed by the company’s Wuhan institute, it is in a race with #Cansino's adenovirus vector vaccine to become China's third vaccine to be granted market approval.




5:49 PM · Feb 24, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364955813844975616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365055218472247298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365103112856375296


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365536988544331776Nawal Al Kaabi @NawalAlKaabi

Sinopharm may offer immunity for up to six months but more research needed, top UAE official says https://thenationalnews.com/uae/health/sinopharm-may-offer-immunity-for-up-to-six-months-but-more-research-needed-top-uae-official-says-1.1173800… via @TheNationalNews


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366199739474092032People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

An adenovirus vector vaccine against #COVID19 by #CanSino Biologics is projected to provide protection for two years if a booster shot is administered, said Chen Wei, a key scientist in the vaccine's development http://bit.ly/3uIbJGY




9:32 AM · Mar 1, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366025240598355971Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's single-dose #COVID19 #vaccine, the recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine produced by CanSino, takes as quick as one month to upgrade if the #coronavirus makes a critical mutation.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 18:49, 23-Dec-2020
> *Phase 3 trials of Chinese COVID-19 vaccine start in Uzbekistan*
> CGTN
> 
> 
> 
> People wearing face masks wait in line to enter the grocery store amid the COVID-19 outbreak in Tashkent, Uzbekistan April 9, 2020. /Reuters
> 
> Late-stage clinical trials of a Chinese candidate coronavirus vaccine has been carried out in Uzbekistan on Tuesday after early and mid-stage results suggest it is safe and efficient, researchers said.
> 
> The ZF2001 vaccine, which uses a harmless piece of the virus to induce the human body's immune response, is one of China's five candidate vaccines that have entered human trials overseas.
> 
> "We are planning to recruit 29,000 people globally," the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) wrote in a statement, adding the late-stage trials started in China's Hunan Province in November and will soon be rolled out in Indonesia, Pakistan, and Ecuador.
> 
> The vaccine did not cause serious adverse effects, other than mild side-effects including injection pain, redness and swelling, according to a paper published on Tuesday before it was peer reviewed.
> 
> The combined data from Phase 1 and 2 trials involved 950 healthy Chinese participants aged 18-59. Low dose and high dose versions were tested. The Phase 2 study also tested two doses versus three doses for both the low dose and high dose versions.
> 
> The higher dose given via three injections spaced 30 days apart did not induce an improved immune response compared to the lower dose, the paper said. The Phase 3 trial will look at the lower dose version given over three injections, it said.
> 
> Neutralizing antibodies against the virus were detected among at least 93 percent of participants who received three shots in different groups. The levels of vaccine-triggered antibodies were higher than those seen in samples of patients recovered from the disease, researchers said.
> 
> However, these antibody-based readings are on their own not sufficient to predict how effective ZF2001 will be in protecting people from the virus, researchers said, warning they could not yet determine the duration of immune responses.
> 
> The vaccine also triggered moderate cell-based immune responses, a crucial part of the human immune system that works differently from antibodies.
> 
> Production for CAS' COVID-19 vaccine has been put into operation in September, according to vaccine manufacturer Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co. The annual output is expected to reach more than 300 million doses, the company said.
> 
> Latest data shows over 76,315 people have been infected with the coronavirus in Uzbekistan. Cases peaked between July and September and so far have not spiked again.
> 
> (With input from Reuters)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366532806348664832CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#Uzbekistan officially approved the registration of the #Chinese COVID-19 vaccine, developed by Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical, on Monday, according to the country’s authorities. The shot was undergoing phase 3 trials in the Central Asian nation.




7:36 AM · Mar 2, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366955643756679177Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Yin Weidong, CEO of Chinese #COVID19 #vaccine producer #Sinovac, said the company’s production capacity will be expanded to 2 billion doses per year by June.




11:36 AM · Mar 3, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367071039704993792Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

The COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech has an efficacy of 83.5% based on final results of Phase III trials, Turkish researchers said on Wednesday, a downward revision from a preliminary finding of 91.25%.




Turkish study revises down Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine efficacy to 83.5%​The COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech has an efficacy of 83.5% based on final results of Phase III trials, Turkish researchers said on Wednesday, a downward revision from a...​reuters.com​​7:15 PM · Mar 3, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367355058728411136


----------



## JSCh

*Zhong Nanshan, Chen Wei embark on new type of vaccine R&D*
By Zhao Yusha and Huang Lanlan
Published: Mar 06, 2021 08:23 PM






File photo​
Thanks to a nano-carrier research breakthrough, Chinese scientists, including top epidemiologist Zhong Nanshan, have embarked on developing an advanced type of COVID-19 mRNA vaccine, which can be preserved for half a year under the condition of two to eight degrees Celsius.

Under the organization of China's top respiratory disease expert Zhong Nanshan, Zhang Biliang, founder of Guangzhou RioBio Co. biotechnology company has recently briefed China’s vaccine developers on the new progress of COVID-19 vaccines, the Science and Technology Daily reported on Saturday.

Zhang said that the mRNA COVID-19 vaccine developed by his team can be preserved for half a year under the condition of two to eight degrees Celsius; whilst the mRNA vaccines made by other companies, have to be stored at minus 70 degrees Celsius, like the Pfizer vaccine. Some need to be stored at minus 20 degrees Celsius.

Zhong’s team has already embarked on researching this project, which has also been listed by the Ministry of Science and Technology as a key R&D project on coronavirus.

Zhang has compared mRNA vaccines to an egg, the shell that encompass the egg in fact is a lipid compound. Different vaccine producers such as Pfizer and Moderna are searching for different formulas to make the “shell” safer and more stable, said Zhang.

The mRNA COVID-19 vaccine injected in other countries is designed to use a nano artificial “shell” (Liposomal nanoparticles), and use it to bring mRNA into cells to instruct them to make antigens and stimulate the immune system to make antibodies against coronavirus.

Zhang said that based on their previous experience on medicine R&D, the team has managed to develop special lipid nanoparticles, that enable the vaccine to be preserved in higher temperatures for longer time.

The safety standards for the vaccine carrier are extremely high, which requires it to send the mRNA in a short time and make it disappear after completing its task, according to Zhang.

He said his team has finished clinical research testing on animals, and is steadily pushing forward the process.

He also said that his company has the biggest mRNA raw material factory, which allows rapid mass production of such a vaccine.

The development of COVID-19 mRNA vaccines in China, although starting later than some Western countries, focuses more on improving storage limits of the vaccines as it is directly aimed at future mass vaccination among people, said Tao Lina, a Shanghai-based vaccine expert.

The capacity to produce COVID-19 mRNA vaccines is not a problem for China, Tao told the Global Times on Saturday, saying there have been several domestic institutes and companies developing this vaccine.

China’s first mRNA COVID-19 vaccine production plant, for instance, is under construction in Yuxi, Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, Tao said. “The plant is expected to produce 120 million doses of vaccines annually,” he added.

Research on a new type of nano-carrier vaccine has also witnessed a breakthrough on cooperation between Chen Wei, a researcher at the Institute of Military Medicine under the academy of Military Sciences and the National Center for Nanoscience and Technology.

The nano-carrier system is like a vehicle with a navigation system, which helps to transport the medicine to certain locations, said Zhao Yuliang, chief of the center, noting that on one hand it elevates efficiency of the medicine, and on the other, reduces side effects.

Chen, who also leads a team developing CanSino's recombinant COVID-19 vaccine, used recombinant adenovirus vector technology, which is similar to the Ebola vaccine approach. “Virus vector and nano-carriers share similarities,” said Zhao, noting his center and Chen’s team chimed in easily based on their experiences.

Zhao noted that COVID-19 has broken the boundaries of different walks of science. “China leads the world in basic scientific research on nano-particles. But nano-researchers have little contact with vaccine producers. It is COVID-19 that has broken such boundary,” he said.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368992463961141251Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

Preliminary data from a study in Brazil indicates that the COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech Ltd is effective against the P1 variant of the virus first discovered in Brazil, a source familiar with the study told Reuters on Monday.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369774839146291200Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

The UAE has begun injecting a 3rd dose of Sinopharm's inactivated Beijing vaccine for people who had low antibody levels are the ordinary course (3rd dose = 2nd boost). Number said to be "minimal". https://thenationalnews.com/uae/health/first-booster-shots-of-covid-19-vaccine-administered-in-uae-1.1180482… Which I guess means that everyone's been getting tested.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369767344088567812Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

A phase 4 trial in China for vaccinating with Covid vaccine (appears to be Sinopharm's Beijing vaccine, calling it COVIV) & flu or pneumococcal vaccine: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04790851… Safety & immunogenicity outcomes, in China: 1,152 people


----------



## JSCh

*Few virus infections reported among vaccinated people in Turkey*



A man gets vaccinated against the coronavirus, in Antalya, southern Turkey, March 5, 2021. (İHA PHOTO)
BY DAILY SABAH
MAR 12, 2021 1:53 PM

*An official from Turkey’s top body overseeing the fight against COVID-19 said only 852 people who received two doses of the vaccine were infected and none died, though a few were hospitalized*

A vaccination drive has been underway in Turkey against the coronavirus since January. As the public wondered about whether the vaccine would help in protecting them against the deadly disease, professor Mustafa Necmi Ilhan assured them of its efficacy. Ilhan, a member of the Health Ministry’s Coronavirus Scientific Advisory Board, said Friday that only 852 of the 1.3 million people who had received both doses of the vaccine were diagnosed with the virus. Fifty-three of them were hospitalized, while five among the hospitalized were in intensive care. Three out of five have already been discharged from the hospital, he said.

....









Few virus infections reported among vaccinated people in Turkey


An official from Turkey’s top body overseeing the fight against COVID-19 said only 852 people who received two doses of the vaccine were infected and...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370460837408694274


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371470685525004288Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The Global Times learned that #Sinopharm and #Sinovac are doing research on how much a third dose of vaccine would enhance antibody levels against the coronavirus, and how effective the vaccines are on mutated sequences.


----------



## JSCh

*China approves fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use*
By Global Times
Published: Mar 15, 2021 11:15 PM



Photo: Institute of Microbiology, Chinese Academy of Sciences

China has approved the fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use, a Chinese hamster ovary (CHO) cell vaccine jointly developed by experts from the Chinese Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (China’s CDC) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the academy announced Monday.

On February 22, the Uzbek legislature approved the Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the vaccine in Uzbekistan. The vaccine was approved for use on March 1. Uzbekistan rates the vaccine as one of the safest and most effective in the world.

The vaccine, developed by a team led by Gao Fu, director of China’s CDC, is one of the five technical routes, laid out by the scientific research team of the State Council, for the joint prevention and control mechanism of COVID-19.

The academy’s statement said the vaccine completed phases I and II of the clinical trials in October 2020. The results showed that there were no serious adverse reactions after complete inoculation. The neutralizing antibody level produced by the vaccine was comparable to that of other recombinant protein vaccines and mRNA vaccines currently used worldwide, meeting advanced international standards.

Phase III of clinical trials of the vaccine was launched in China, Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Ecuador and Indonesia, in November 2020, with 29,000 participants scheduled to be vaccinated.

The Phase III of the clinical trial is progressing well, particularly with high recognition from Uzbekistan, the country where the trial was first started, the statement said.

The CHO cell vaccine does not require a high-level biosafety laboratory production facility. The production process is stable and reliable, and production can be quickly increased at home and abroad, significantly reducing production costs, and is convenient for storage and transportation.


----------



## nang2

JSCh said:


> *China approves fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use*
> By Global Times
> Published: Mar 15, 2021 11:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Institute of Microbiology, Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> China has approved the fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use, a Chinese hamster ovary (CHO) cell vaccine jointly developed by experts from the Chinese Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (China’s CDC) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the academy announced Monday.
> 
> On February 22, the Uzbek legislature approved the Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the vaccine in Uzbekistan. The vaccine was approved for use on March 1. Uzbekistan rates the vaccine as one of the safest and most effective in the world.
> 
> The vaccine, developed by a team led by Gao Fu, director of China’s CDC, is one of the five technical routes, laid out by the scientific research team of the State Council, for the joint prevention and control mechanism of COVID-19.
> 
> The academy’s statement said the vaccine completed phases I and II of the clinical trials in October 2020. The results showed that there were no serious adverse reactions after complete inoculation. The neutralizing antibody level produced by the vaccine was comparable to that of other recombinant protein vaccines and mRNA vaccines currently used worldwide, meeting advanced international standards.
> 
> Phase III of clinical trials of the vaccine was launched in China, Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Ecuador and Indonesia, in November 2020, with 29,000 participants scheduled to be vaccinated.
> 
> The Phase III of the clinical trial is progressing well, particularly with high recognition from Uzbekistan, the country where the trial was first started, the statement said.
> 
> The CHO cell vaccine does not require a high-level biosafety laboratory production facility. The production process is stable and reliable, and production can be quickly increased at home and abroad, significantly reducing production costs, and is convenient for storage and transportation.


This is a very clever shit. Media usually mentions about 4 technical routes for covid vaccines. This one is none of them and really unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371822396320014337


----------



## JSCh

Please Note this is drug, not vaccine.



JSCh said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*Structure-based Design of Antiviral Drug Candidates Targets SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease*
> Editor: LIU Jia | Apr 22, 2020
> 
> A team of Chinese scientists has recently developed two novel compounds that inhibit the SARS-CoV-2 main protease (Mpro) and one of them is a good drug candidate for further clinical studies.
> 
> The research, published online in _Science_ on April 22, was conducted by Prof. LIU Hong and Prof. XU Yechun from the Shanghai Institute of Materia Medica (SIMM) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), Prof. YANG Haitao from the Shanghai Institute for Advanced Immunochemical Studies of ShanghaiTech University, Prof. ZHANG Lei-Ke from the Wuhan Institute of Virology of CAS, and their collaborators.
> 
> As of April 22, more than 2.5 million cases of COVID-19 have been confirmed, with more than 170 thousand deaths. No clinically effective vaccines or specific antiviral drugs are currently available for the prevention and treatment of COVID-19.
> 
> SARS-CoV-2 – the etiological agent responsible for the global COVID-19 outbreak – is an enveloped, positive-sense, single-stranded RNA virus and SARS-CoV-2 Mpro plays a vital role in its life cycle. Since SARS-CoV-2 Mpro has no human homologue, it is an ideal antiviral drug target.
> 
> After analyzing the substrate-binding pockets of SARS-CoV-2 Mpro, the scientists designed and synthesized two compounds, 11a and 11b. A fluorescence resonance energy transfer (FRET)-based cleavage assay was then used to determine their IC50 values. The results revealed excellent SARS-CoV-2 Mpro inhibitory activity for both 11a and 11b, with IC50 values of 0.053 ± 0.005 μM and 0.040 ± 0.002 μM, respectively.
> 
> The researchers also employed immunofluorescence, quantitative real-time PCR and plaque assay to monitor the antiviral activity of 11a and 11b. The results all showed that compounds 11a and 11b exhibited good anti-SARS-CoV-2-infection activity in cell culture (e.g., EC50 values were 0.53 ± 0.01 μM and 0.72 ± 0.09 μM, respectively, when using the plaque assay). In addition, these compounds showed good PK properties in vivo, suggesting they are promising drug candidates. However, the lower toxicity of compound 11a makes it particularly promising.
> 
> In order to elucidate the inhibition mechanism of SARS-CoV-2 Mpro in compounds 11a and 11b, the scientists determined the high-resolution crystal structure of complexes Mpro-11a (PDB: 6LZE) and Mpro-11b (PDB: 6M0K) at 1.5-A resolution. The high-resolution crystal structure of these complexes not only demonstrated SARS-CoV-2 Mpro-11a/11b interactions, but also revealed the mechanism of SARS-CoV-2 inhibition. High-resolution analysis of complexes is useful to medicinal chemists in designing novel inhibitors that act against SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> This study shows that structure-based drug design is an effective strategy for designing specific antiviral leads against SARS-CoV-2. Preclinical research on compound 11a is now proceeding. The team has decided to share its research data with scientists around the world to accelerate the development of anti-SARS-CoV-2 drugs.
> 
> In this study, the team led by Profs. LIU Hong, XU Yechun and JIANG Hualiang accomplished the design and synthesis of compounds and evaluated enzyme inhibitory activity; the team led by Profs. YANG Haitao and RAO Zihe determined the high-resolution crystal structure; and the team led by Profs. ZHANG Lei-Ke and XIAO Gengfu tested the antiviral activity. The research was also supported by the National Chengdu Center for Safety Evaluation of Drugs and Frontier Biotechnologies Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> Figure: Mpro-inhibitor binding modes for 11a and 11b. (Image by SIMM)
> 
> Structure-based Design of Antiviral Drug Candidates Targets SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease----Chinese Academy of Sciences


*Chinese COVID-19 drug candidate undergoes clinical trials in U.S.*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-17 17:06:31_|_Editor: huaxia_



Photo taken on Dec. 11, 2020 shows the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in Silver Spring, Maryland, the United States. (Photo by Ting Shen/Xinhua)

SHANGHAI, March 17 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese COVID-19 drug candidate is undergoing clinical trials in the United States after receiving approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the drugmaker said on Wednesday.

Clinical research permits for the drug, coded DC402234, were sought from both China's National Medical Products Administration and the U.S. FDA in July 2020, the Shanghai Institute of Materia Medica of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the major developer of the drug, said in a statement.

Researchers commenced phase-1 clinical trials for the drug on Monday at a clinical research center of New Jersey-based Frontage Laboratories, Inc., according to the institute.

The drug is a novel compound designed and synthesized based on the crystal structure of the coronavirus' main protease, a key enzyme that plays a pivotal role in mediating viral replication and transcription. Preclinical research showed that the compound exhibited potent inhibitory activity against the protease and good antiviral activity in cell culture.

Good pharmacokinetic properties -- how a drug is absorbed and moves through the body, and its safety in animal trials -- also suggested the potential for further clinical tests, the statement read.

The results were reported in a paper titled "Structure-based design of antiviral drug candidates targeting the SARS-CoV-2 main protease," published as the cover story for the journal Science in June 2020.

The patented drug was jointly developed by researchers from the ShanghaiTech University and the Wuhan Institute of Virology under the CAS.


----------



## JSCh

Mass vaccination needed to protect against future resurgences of COVID-19


The first long-term seroprevalence study of residents in Wuhan, China, has found that 6.9% of people in the city had antibodies against COVID-19 in April 2020, and 82% of these people had an asymptomatic infection.




www.news-medical.net




https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(21)00238-5/fulltext


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374305569704644608Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

China Approves Clinical Trial of CanSino Inhaled #COVID19 Vaccine https://bit.ly/3rbc3eA




6:22 PM · Mar 23, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374677438962221059Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma

Today, we are happy to announce the launch of our Phase 2/3 #ClinicalTrial, SPECTRA, with the dosing of our first participants. The goal of this study is to further test the efficacy, safety and immunogenicity of our S-Trimmer COVID-19 vaccine. 
Learn more: https://prn.to/3scB7Db




7:00 PM · Mar 24, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346276319504470016Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Tibet Rhodiola Pharmaceutical announced Tue that the #COVID19 vaccine product developed by StemiRna based on the #mRNA technology has been approved for clinical trials in China and will be carried out as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:04 AM · Jan 5, 2021


*Phase-1 clinical trials for Shanghai vaccine*
Yang Jian
21:01 UTC+8, 2021-03-25 



Li Lanjuan (left), a Chinese epidemiologist, and experts from Shanghai East Hospital discuss the clinical trials of a COVID-19 vaccine developed in Shanghai.

A locally developed COVID-19 vaccine has entered phase-I clinical trials in neighboring Zhejiang Province.

The mRNA (messenger ribonucleic acid) vaccine developed by Stemirna and Shanghai East Hospital will be tested on people aged 18 and above at Shulan (Hangzhou) Hospital, where similar trials have been conducted.

In cooperation with the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, the local team began its research in January last year, shortly after the coronavirus outbreak.

Based on the city’s mRNA emergency vaccine technology innovation center and the stem cell bank in Zhangjiang High-tech Park in Pudong, the team finished integration, production and testing of a vaccine sample in 40 days.

The vaccine was listed as one of the five emergency researches for COVID-19 vaccines by China’s Ministry of Science and Technology and overseen by the National Health Commission. It was approved by the National Medical Products Administration for clinical trials on January 4.

It is based on mRNA technology, which is used to deliver genetic material to the body and make human cells create a protein from the virus. This trains the immune system to be ready to attack if it encounters SARS-CoV-2.

The vaccine is one of the specialized projects of the vaccine lab at Tongji University, which has conducted multiple clinical trials for mRNA tumor vaccines.

The lab is expected to become a vaccine strategic bank of Shanghai with its rapid and highly efficient research capability during major public health incidents, said Liu Zhongmin, the hospital’s president.


----------



## JSCh

*Inhibitors to target SARS-CoV-2 viral protein display strong antiviral activity in transgenic mouse model*
Reviewed by Emily Henderson, B.Sc.
Feb 18 2021

Inhibitors based on approved drugs and designed to disrupt the SARS-CoV-2 viral protein Mpro display strong antiviral activity both in vitro and in a transgenic mouse model, a new study reports. While vaccines are an important tool in the fight against COVID-19, it remains a high priority to develop antiviral drugs, especially with the rise of variants that may partially evade vaccines.

The viral protein Mpro is a protease that is required for cleaving precursor polyproteins into functional viral proteins. This essential function makes it a key drug target. Jingxin Qiao et al. designed 32 inhibitors based on either Boceprivir or Teleprovir, both of which are protease inhibitors approved to treat hepatitis C virus.

Six compounds protected cells from viral infection with high potency and two of these were selected for in vivo studies based on pharmacokinetic experiments. In a SARS-CoV-2 infection transgenic mouse model, treatment with both compounds greatly reduced lung viral loads and lung lesions.

Both also displayed good pharmacokinetic properties and safety in rats. The work in this paper "represents an important step toward the development of orally available anti-SARS-CoV-2 drugs," the authors say.

*Source:*
American Association for the Advancement of Science
*Journal reference:*
Qiao, J., _et al_. (2021) SARS-CoV-2 Mpro inhibitors with antiviral activity in a transgenic mouse model. _Science_. doi.org/10.1126/science.abf1611.









Inhibitors to target SARS-CoV-2 viral protein display strong antiviral activity in transgenic mouse model


Inhibitors based on approved drugs and designed to disrupt the SARS-CoV-2 viral protein Mpro display strong antiviral activity both in vitro and in a transgenic mouse model, a new study reports.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## aliaselin

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374677438962221059Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma
> 
> Today, we are happy to announce the launch of our Phase 2/3 #ClinicalTrial, SPECTRA, with the dosing of our first participants. The goal of this study is to further test the efficacy, safety and immunogenicity of our S-Trimmer COVID-19 vaccine.
> Learn more: https://prn.to/3scB7Db
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 PM · Mar 24, 2021


This vaccine will done the clinical trail in Europe. Maybe the only one we will sold in Europe


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375991029887692802


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377800135535591425Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Sinovac on Fri said the third production line of its #COVID19 #vaccine was completed and put into use, achieving an annual capacity of 2 billion doses. Over 200m vaccine doses have been delivered to over 20 countries; it is estimated that over 100m doses have been administered.




9:48 AM · Apr 2, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381291000174350339Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Closer collaboration on the studies could provide reference for China as the domestically-produced CanSino vaccine is also an adenovirus vector shot, although no serious side effects have been observed so far. https://bit.ly/3dSq1NB




1:00 AM · Apr 12, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China’s 2nd protein subunit COVID-19 vaccine to enter clinical trials, easy to mass produce*
> By Hu Yuwei
> Published: Feb 23, 2021 08:43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinopharm's COVID-19 vaccine. Photo: VCG​
> China's COVID-19 protein subunit vaccines have reported encouraging progress as a leading Chinese vaccine producer, Sinopharm, plans to bring its newly developed recombinant subunit vaccine candidate into clinical trials.
> 
> Sinopharm's vaccine is the second protein subunit vaccine in the country after one developed by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co, which started late-stage trials in Pakistan upon approval on Sunday.
> 
> The protein subunit vaccine is expected to perform better than the inactivated vaccines, and would be easier to mass produce, Sinopharm Chairman Liu Jingzhen suggested in a recent interview with China Central Television (CCTV).
> 
> Liu said its second COVID-19 inactivated vaccine - developed by subsidiary Wuhan Institute of Biological Products - is now applying for conditional approval for mass use.
> 
> China's first recombinant subunit COVID-19 vaccine, co-developed by Zhifei and the Institute of Microbiology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMCAS), has been approved to enter phase III clinical trials in Pakistan.
> 
> The double-blinded, placebo-controlled trials will involve around 10,000 participants in Pakistan, of whom 30 percent will be seniors, according to news released by IMCAS on Sunday.
> 
> Experts said the recombinant subunit vaccine can be an important addition to the two Chinese inactivated vaccines already in mass production, considering its shorter production process.
> 
> "Traditional inactivated vaccines normally take several months to develop, and require biosafety level 3 labs for production. Meanwhile, access to the recombinant protein vaccine is easier, and the biotechnology is more mature than the mRNA and adenovirus-vector techniques used in some available vaccines," Zhuang Shilihe, a Guangzhou-based doctor closely studying the COVID-19 vaccines, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Novavax, a US-based pharmaceutical company that developed a similar protein-based COVID-19 vaccine, reported an efficacy rate of 89.3 percent in its phase III clinical trials conducted in the UK in early February, boosting global confidence in this type of technical innovation.
> 
> Zhuang believes that protein subunit COVID-19 vaccines can perform better against new COVID-19 variants, as lab research found these new vaccines remain effective in triggering an immune response.
> 
> In a pre-print published on biology server BioRXIV on February 2, Gao Fu, director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, revealed that Zhifei's recombinant protein vaccine was still effective against the South African variant, although its efficacy was reduced by 1.6 times, which is within acceptable parameters. In particular, it was advantageous in comparison to the mRNA vaccine, leading with a reduction of three to eight times more.
> 
> Giving these promising signs, Uzbekistan's government has decided to purchase 1 million doses of Zhifei's vaccine and start voluntary mass vaccination, media reported.
> 
> Uzbekistan will almost double the number of volunteers from 5,000 to 9,000 involved in a phase III trial, the Uzbek Ministry of Innovative Development said in early February.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381440893291393026


----------



## 8888888888888

the inactive vaccines are the best due to the virus being mutation happy, pity it take a long time to create.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 08:26, 18-Feb-2021
> *Sinovac vaccine works on UK, South African variants, says Brazil institute*
> CGTN
> 
> The COVID-19 vaccine developed by China's Sinovac Biotech is effective against the UK and South African variants, the vaccine's Brazilian partner said on Wednesday, citing test results in Chinese trials.
> 
> "We have tested this vaccine in China against the English and the South African variants, with good results," said Dimas Covas, head of the Butantan biomedical center in Sao Paulo, which leads domestic trials of the Chinese vaccine and is supplying doses to Brazil's Health Ministry.
> Covas did not give any more details on exactly how effective the vaccine proved against these strains.
> 
> Butantan is also testing the vaccine, known as CoronaVac, against the Brazilian variant of the virus which appeared in the city of Manaus, he said.
> 
> "Soon we will have the results and we are very positive it will do the job," Covas said.
> 
> Covas was speaking at a news conference in the small city of Serrana, in the interior of Sao Paulo state, where Butantan began a mass vaccination campaign on Wednesday aimed at inoculating the entire adult population against COVID-19 to test whether it lowers the infection rate.
> 
> Source(s): Reuters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362190166689943553




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381529037273587712


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381291000174350339Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Closer collaboration on the studies could provide reference for China as the domestically-produced CanSino vaccine is also an adenovirus vector shot, although no serious side effects have been observed so far. https://bit.ly/3dSq1NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:00 AM · Apr 12, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382280010883592194Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

China's CanSino Biologics Inc said on Wednesday that no serious blood clot cases had been reported so far in people who were injected with its COVID-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV.




China's CanSinoBIO says no blood clots reported from its COVID-19 shot​China's CanSino Biologics Inc said on Wednesday that no serious blood clot cases had been reported so far in people who were injected with its COVID-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV.​reuters.com​​6:30 PM · Apr 14, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China starts building COVID-19 vaccine production facility*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-21 20:29:20_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> KUNMING, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- China started the construction on Monday of a plant for manufacturing an mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccine, with production operations due to begin in eight months, according to local authorities.
> 
> The facility in the city of Yuxi, in southwest China's Yunnan Province, is expected to produce 120 million doses per year in its first phase, with key manufacturing equipment and core ingredients all independently developed by China.
> 
> The vaccine was approved by the National Medical Products Administration for clinical drug trials on June 19, 2020, and is about to enter phase-II clinical trials.
> 
> It was jointly developed by the Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Suzhou Abogen Biosciences and Yunnan-based Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd.
> 
> In phase-I clinical trials, the vaccine was shown to be safe with good immunogenicity, and it has excellent stability in storage at 2-8 degrees Celsius, according to the vaccine developers.
> 
> The mRNA in the vaccine enters human cells and expresses antigens, which induces the immune system to respond so that the body can obtain immunity.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382506459733327872China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

The first #China-developed #mRNA #COVID19 #vaccine is expected to enter Phase III clinical trials overseas next month, vaccine developer Suzhou Abogen Biosciences confirmed on April 13. Production capacity for the new vaccine could reach some 120 mln doses in 2021.




9:30 AM · Apr 15, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374677438962221059Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma
> 
> Today, we are happy to announce the launch of our Phase 2/3 #ClinicalTrial, SPECTRA, with the dosing of our first participants. The goal of this study is to further test the efficacy, safety and immunogenicity of our S-Trimmer COVID-19 vaccine.
> Learn more: https://prn.to/3scB7Db
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 PM · Mar 24, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384787741045448706People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Brazil's Health Regulatory Agency (Anvisa) on Monday authorized Phase II and III clinical trials of a new #COVID19 #vaccine developed by China’s Sichuan Clover Biopharmaceuticals. The Chinese company plans to test the vaccine on 12,100 Brazilian volunteers aged over 18 yrs old.




4:35 PM · Apr 21, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387371678968074245Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

Results from @butantanoficial study aren't expected before late May, but the city of Serrana is reporting a big drop in Covid-19 & hospitalization (Need the study to know how much credit to give to vaccination) 1/2 https://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-preto-franca/noticia/2021/04/23/vacinacao-em-massa-media-movel-de-casos-da-covid-19-se-mantem-em-queda-ha-1-mes-em-serrana-sp.ghtml


----------



## JSCh

Good news, long thread on Sinopharm assessment from WHO, please click and read in Twitter if want to know more.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389213279935889408Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

The evidence assessments - but not the WHO decisions - for Sinopharm's Beijing vax & Sinovac's CoronaVac are going up on the WHO website https://who.int/news-room/events/detail/2021/04/29/default-calendar/extraordinary-meeting-of-the-strategic-advisory-group-of-experts-on-immunization-(sage)-29-april-2021… HT @lutl88 @hvasquezhg ...1/n

...Sinopharm Beijing: WHO assessment. 45,000-participant trial in UAE/Bahrain/Egypt/Jordan, doses 21 days apart, efficacy:

- Overall: 78.1% (CI 65-86)
- For people with no previous infection: 80.8% (67-89) (the usual efficacy rate for others) 

https://cdn.who.int/media/docs/default-source/immunization/sage/2021/april/2_sage29apr2021_critical-evidence_sinopharm.pdf?sfvrsn=3dfe32c1_5… ...2/n

9:40 PM · May 3, 2021


----------



## JSCh

11:13, 04-May-2021
*Pakistan to locally produce China's CanSino COVID-19 vaccine*
CGTN





A group of products with logo of CanSinoBIO. /CFP​
The local production of China's single-dose CanSino COVID-19 vaccine is set to commence in Pakistan to facilitate its vaccination drive, said Special Assistant to the Pakistani Prime Minister on Health Faisal Sultan on Monday.

Thanking China for supporting Pakistan in its fight against the COVID-19 pandemic, Sultan told local media that China remains a strong partner which had donated vaccines and other supplies and is also transferring technology of vaccine production to Pakistan. The start of the local production of the CanSino vaccine will gradually make Pakistan largely self-sufficient in meeting its COVID-19 vaccine needs.

Sultan also expressed that out of 100 million people eligible for vaccination in the country, the government aimed to vaccinate 70 million by the end of 2021, adding that currently, Pakistan is vaccinating nearly 150,000 people every day, while the government is making efforts to reach a target of 300,000 vaccinations daily.

Pakistan has a population of 220 million and over 2.5 million people have already been vaccinated owing to the proactive strategy of the government for vaccine procurement, the official said. Urging people to continue to observe the Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) to stop the spread of the virus, said Sultan, adding "vaccines are very important to prevent the virus from spreading, but what is even more important is following SOPs."

According to Pakistan's National Command and Operation Center, the country had reported 834,146 confirmed cases with 18,149 deaths and 728,044 recoveries as of Sunday.

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency



> said Sultan, adding "vaccines are very important to prevent the virus from spreading, but what is even more important is following SOPs."


I think this is wise, all the gov't that think they are smarter than the virus has live to regret it. All the best to Pakistan.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389406725514555392CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

Chinese pharmaceutical giant Sinopharm will jointly produce its COVID-19 vaccine with Argentine companies, the Chinese Embassy in #Argentina said on Monday. Two sides are discussing technical details of producing the #vaccines and will start the process as soon as possible




10:29 AM · May 4, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390704527972708364World Health Organization (WHO) @WHO

WHO today listed the Sinopharm #COVID19 vaccine for emergency use in all countries, a prerequisite for a potential #COVAXroll-out. Interim policy recommendations were also issued for the vaccine usage.

https://bit.ly/3ba9dRO




12:24 AM · May 8, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387371678968074245Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast
> 
> Results from @butantanoficial study aren't expected before late May, but the city of Serrana is reporting a big drop in Covid-19 & hospitalization (Need the study to know how much credit to give to vaccination) 1/2 https://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-preto-franca/noticia/2021/04/23/vacinacao-em-massa-media-movel-de-casos-da-covid-19-se-mantem-em-queda-ha-1-mes-em-serrana-sp.ghtml


Look like good news, article from wsj.








A Small Brazilian Town Is Beating Covid-19 Through a Unique Experiment


A community starts to return to normal as the pandemic continues to rage across the rest of the South American country.




www.wsj.com


----------



## JSCh

*Russia to cooperate with China on production of Sputnik V vaccine*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-08 01:30:14_|_Editor: huaxia_




Photo taken on April 28, 2021 shows the COVID-19 vaccines "Sputnik V" in Moscow, Russia. (Xinhua/Evgeny Sinitsyn)

*"China is one of the major production hubs for Sputnik V and we are ready for increasing the scope of partnership with local producers to meet the rising demand for the Russian vaccine," Dmitriev said.*

MOSCOW, May 7 (Xinhua) -- The Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) has signed deals with three Chinese biopharmaceutical companies for the production of over 260 million doses of its Sputnik V vaccine against the coronavirus in the past weeks, according to statements published on the website of the RDIF.

The first contract was signed with China's Shenzhen Yuanxing Gene-tech Co., Ltd. on March 29 for the production of over 60 million doses of the Sputnik V jab that is scheduled to start this month.

Another agreement was reached on April 1 with a subsidiary of a key leader in the pharmaceutical field, the Tibet Rhodiola Pharmaceutical Holding, namely TopRidge Pharma, for the production of over 100 million doses per year.

The most recent agreement was reached on April 19 with a subsidiary of a major Chinese biopharmaceutical producer Hualan Biological Engineering Inc. for the production of over 100 million doses.

The three deals together amount to a production of over 260 million doses of the jab, which will facilitate supply and could be sufficient to fully vaccinate over 130 million people worldwide, according to the RDIF.

Kirill Dmitriev, CEO of the RDIF, said cooperation with China would significantly "help increase production capacities," adding that the country is one of Russia's key partners in this field.

"China is one of the major production hubs for Sputnik V and we are ready for increasing the scope of partnership with local producers to meet the rising demand for the Russian vaccine," he added.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Google translate:
> 
> Science and Technology Daily
> Today at 15:34 from Weibo *
> 
> [Clinical data analysis of Qingfei Paidu Decoction shows significant clinical effect]
> On February 17, Joint Prevention and Control Mechanism of the State Council held a press conference to introduce the progress of medical treatment. Li Yu, director of the Department of Science and Technology of the State Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine, said that relevant departments have conducted clinical efficacy and data analysis of Qingfei Paidu Decoction, and recommended the use of Qingfei Paidu Decoction to the whole country with the support of more than 200 clinical trials. Analysis of more than 700 cases showed that 51 cases symptom had disappeared. After taking it for one day, 51.8% of patients returned to normal temperature, and after taking it for 6 days, more than 90% of patients returned to normal. It has obvious effects on cases of fatigue and sore throat. None of the light and normal patients has been become severe case. Currently, 46 patients have been cured and discharged. (Science and Technology Daily reporter Zhang Jiaxing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TCM shows good effects in COVID-19 treatment: official*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-17 17:25:27|Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 17 (Xinhua) -- Traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) has been proven effective in curing patients of the novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19), a Chinese health official said Monday.
> 
> For example, a TCM decoction named "Qingfei Paidutang" has been used in treating 701 confirmed cases in 10 provinces, of which 130 have been cured and discharged, said Li Yu, an official with the National Administration of TCM.
> 
> Symptoms have disappeared in 51 cases and improved in 268, with another 212 remaining in stable condition, said Li, adding that the decoction was recommended to medical institutions nationwide on Feb. 6 after data analysis on 214 cases.
> 
> Li also shared the analysis and statistics cases with detailed clinical records, as 94.6 percent of the 112 patients restored to normal body temperature, and 80.6 percent of 214 patients stopped coughing after using the decoction for six days.
> 
> The data showed the decoction's good clinical effect and treatment prospect on COVID-19, said Li.


*TCM can help halve COVID-19 death rate: report*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-10 13:13:51_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- A recent study has shown that Qingfei Paidu soup, a traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) widely used to treat COVID-19, can help reduce the rate of death among hospitalized patients by half, China Daily reported Monday.

The study, led by researchers from Fuwai Hospital of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences and Peking Union Medical College, examined more than 8,900 hospitalized COVID-19 cases in Hubei Province, the hardest-hit region during the epidemic, from January to May last year.

Nearly 30 percent of the patients had taken Qingfei Paidu as part of their therapies. Results suggest that the mortality rate for those undergoing the TCM treatment stands at 1.2 percent, while the rate for other patients is 4.8 percent, said the report.

The study concluded that the use of Qingfei Paidu is associated with a 50 percent reduction of mortality in hospitalized COVID-19 patients, without amplifying the risk of developing acute liver or kidney injuries.

The newspaper cited Li Jing, head of the research team, as saying that based on the national diagnosis and treatment guidelines for COVID-19, Qingfei Paidu is the only prescription that is recommended for treating all patients ranging from mild to critical cases.

Qingfei Paidu is a concoction made of dozens of TCM herbs and roots such as ephedra, licorice root and bitter almond.

The study is by far the largest clinical research on Qingfei Paidu and its findings have provided strong evidence proving its marked efficacy in saving the lives of COVID-19 patients, according to the National Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine.


----------



## denel

JSCh said:


> *TCM can help halve COVID-19 death rate: report*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-10 13:13:51_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- A recent study has shown that Qingfei Paidu soup, a traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) widely used to treat COVID-19, can help reduce the rate of death among hospitalized patients by half, China Daily reported Monday.
> 
> The study, led by researchers from Fuwai Hospital of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences and Peking Union Medical College, examined more than 8,900 hospitalized COVID-19 cases in Hubei Province, the hardest-hit region during the epidemic, from January to May last year.
> 
> Nearly 30 percent of the patients had taken Qingfei Paidu as part of their therapies. Results suggest that the mortality rate for those undergoing the TCM treatment stands at 1.2 percent, while the rate for other patients is 4.8 percent, said the report.
> 
> The study concluded that the use of Qingfei Paidu is associated with a 50 percent reduction of mortality in hospitalized COVID-19 patients, without amplifying the risk of developing acute liver or kidney injuries.
> 
> The newspaper cited Li Jing, head of the research team, as saying that based on the national diagnosis and treatment guidelines for COVID-19, Qingfei Paidu is the only prescription that is recommended for treating all patients ranging from mild to critical cases.
> 
> Qingfei Paidu is a concoction made of dozens of TCM herbs and roots such as ephedra, licorice root and bitter almond.
> 
> The study is by far the largest clinical research on Qingfei Paidu and its findings have provided strong evidence proving its marked efficacy in saving the lives of COVID-19 patients, according to the National Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine.


Amazing... do you have concrete statistical based proof that it works with double blind trials?

If not, it is just a duck soup in likes of Dr Beetroot


----------



## JSCh

denel said:


> Amazing... do you have concrete statistical based proof that it works with double blind trials?
> 
> If not, it is just a duck soup in likes of Dr Beetroot


It is not a clinical trials. The result is published below.
You might not believe or trust it.
But significant number of Chinese have try it, and it could be useful for someone else to evaluate and might want to try it.

*Abstract*​​*Background*
Qingfei Paidu Tang (QPT), a formula of traditional Chinese medicine, which was suggested to be able to ease symptoms in patients with Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), has been recommended by clinical guidelines and widely used to treat COVID-19 in China. However, whether it decreases mortality remains unknown.​*Purpose*
We aimed to explore the association between QPT use and in-hospital mortality among patients hospitalized for COVID-19.​*Study design*
A retrospective study based on a real-world database was conducted.​*Methods*
We identified patients consecutively hospitalized with COVID-19 in 15 hospitals from a national retrospective registry in China, from January through May 2020. Data on patients’ characteristics, treatments, and outcomes were extracted from the electronic medical records. The association of QPT use with COVID-19 related mortality was evaluated using Cox proportional hazards models based on propensity score analysis.​
Source:








Association between use of Qingfei Paidu Tang and mortality in hospitalized patients with COVID-19: A national retrospective registry study


Qingfei Paidu Tang (QPT), a formula of traditional Chinese medicine, which was suggested to be able to ease symptoms in patients with Coronavirus Dise…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391784851796340742Mission of China @ChinaEUMission
China government organization

#Egypt to produce China's #Sinovac #COVID19Vaccine in June. The shipment of raw materials needed will arrive next Tuesday. The first 2 million doses will be produced in June.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382506459733327872China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The first #China-developed #mRNA #COVID19 #vaccine is expected to enter Phase III clinical trials overseas next month, vaccine developer Suzhou Abogen Biosciences confirmed on April 13. Production capacity for the new vaccine could reach some 120 mln doses in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:30 AM · Apr 15, 2021


*Coronavirus: late-stage trial of Chinese mRNA vaccine candidate to begin in Mexico*

Mexican foreign minister says 6,000 people will take part in phase 3 trial of experimental drug made by Walvax Biotechnology from May 30
It is the first shot developed in China using the same technology as the Pfizer and Moderna jabs









Late-stage trial of Chinese mRNA Covid-19 vaccine to begin in Mexico


It is the first shot developed in China using the same technology as the Pfizer and Moderna jabs.




www.scmp.com


----------



## denel

JSCh said:


> *Coronavirus: late-stage trial of Chinese mRNA vaccine candidate to begin in Mexico*
> 
> Mexican foreign minister says 6,000 people will take part in phase 3 trial of experimental drug made by Walvax Biotechnology from May 30
> It is the first shot developed in China using the same technology as the Pfizer and Moderna jabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late-stage trial of Chinese mRNA Covid-19 vaccine to begin in Mexico
> 
> 
> It is the first shot developed in China using the same technology as the Pfizer and Moderna jabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


I guess ccp bots will have to digest that mrna is here to stay.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Back in March 2020, I guess only China feels the urgent need to find an effective vaccine. That's why Fosun invested in BioNTech for the development of a mRNA vaccine.
> 
> Fosun invest US$135 million for 1.58 million shares in BioNTech and the future development and marketing rights of BioNTech vaccine in China, Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan.
> 
> BioNTech later partner with Pfizer for the rest of the world.


Look like is Fosun is looking to cash in on its investment.
One of the difference between Fosun/BioNTech mRNA and China's own Walvax mRNA vaccine currently starting clinical trial oversea is that Walvax vaccine can be stored at room temperature for at least 1 week versus Fosun/BioNTech that require expensive special refrigerator for storage and transportation.
Walvax factory for 120 million per annual is also projected to be finish by end of this year.
Therefore it isn't surprising that Fosun would want to get their vaccine approved and in market as soon as possible. However, the report below did not mention how long their factory could begin production.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391810234239303683


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392705139455119361Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

They've started distributing Hayat-Vax, the locally-produced version of Sinopharm's Beijing vaccine, in the UAE. About Hayat-Vax









Everything we know about Hayat-Vax as distribution of UAE's Covid-19 vaccine begins


Hayat-Vax is the locally-produced version of the Sinopharm vaccine




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392871586756063232Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's Sinopharm is expanding production capacity to 5 billion doses per year with accelerating overseas cooperation after one of its COVID-19 vaccines was included in the Emergency Using List of the WHO: chairman








Sinopharm to produce 5b doses per year with foreign partners: firm executives - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




11:57 PM · May 13, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393307630769115138People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China has approved its 6th #COVID19 #vaccine developed by Shenzhen Kangtai Biological Products for emergency use, the company said Friday. The producer is also AstraZeneca's partner in Chinese mainland for its adenovirus vector vaccine.




4:50 AM · May 15, 2021

It is a inactivated vaccine,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380284523238236164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386811109303222273


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells*
> By Cao Siqi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/31 19:18:40
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital
> 
> China's first recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells was recently injected in volunteers, who said they felt good and have had no adverse reactions so far, the Global Times learned from the vaccine developer on Monday.
> 
> Developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital, the vaccine uses insect cells to multiply in the culture medium, and introduces the gene of COVID-19 to insect cells, which means the cell can be used to produce high-quality recombinant vaccine proteins and purify them for refinement.
> 
> The vaccine was injected in several volunteers on Saturday morning, according to a hospital statement sent to the Global Times.
> 
> Academician Wei Yuquan, the director of the lab, said the vaccine was approved for clinical trials by the National Medical Products Administration on August 21 after being tested on monkeys and other animals. It was found to have a good protective effect against COVID-19 infection, with no obvious side effects.
> 
> It is easy to mass-produce the vaccine, Wei said.
> 
> So far, four types of coronavirus vaccines in China have started Phase III clinical trials, and some will be injected in volunteers in early September.
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital
> 
> The Phase III clinical trials determine whether the vaccine would be approved. It will verify the vaccine's safety and effectiveness, which requires tens of thousands of samples.
> 
> Media reported that the phase 3 clinical trials are expected to achieve preliminary results as early as of November.
> 
> Results of Phase I and Phase II show several vaccines have been safe and effective.
> 
> A document published by the National Food and Drug Administration on August 15 said a novel coronavirus vaccine should be able to provide protection for at least six months.
> 
> There are five main technologies for the development of COVID-19 vaccine in China - inactivated vaccine, recombinant protein vaccine, adenovirus vector vaccine, nucleic acid vaccine based on mRNA and DNA, and attenuated influenza virus vector vaccine.
> 
> Developers around the world are racing against the clock with 170 vaccine candidates. Among those candidates, four from China, two from the US, and one from the UK have entered the last phase. Russia's vaccine, Sputnik V, has recently been under the spotlight after the country announced on August 11 that it had become the first in the world to approve a coronavirus vaccine for widespread use.
> 
> 
> 
> The State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital starts research on COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394424446727770115Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

Another protein subunit vaccine is going into phase 3 trial! This one's 3 doses (3 week intervals) from West China Hospital/Westvac Biopharma. 40,000 internationally, but don't know where yet...1/2

A Global Phase III Clinical Trial of Recombinant COVID-19 Vaccine (Sf9 Cells) - Full Text View -...​clinicaltrials.gov​
...They had separate phase 1 & 2 trials, plus a 2b trial in China with 4,000 people. I haven't found any clinical trial results, but there have been preclinical papers. Records for this vax in my collection here: https://zotero.org/groups/2528572/covid-19_vaccine_results/tags/Unnamed%20-%20West%20China%20Hospital%2FWestvac%20Bio/library…
6:47 AM · May 18, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*CanSino Unit Gets USD171.2 Million to Build Covid-19 Vaccine Production Line*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: 2 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI




CanSino Unit Gets USD171.2 Million to Build Covid-19 Vaccine Production Line​
(Yicai Global) May 18 -- CanSino Biologics’ Shanghai unit has received a CNY1.1 billion (USD171.2 million) cash injection from its parent firm and another investor as the Chinese vaccine maker readies its recombinant Covid-19 vaccine for market.

SPH CanSino will become the production base for Convidecia, the Covid-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV for inhalation that has been approved by Chinese regulators for use under certain conditions and has been sanctioned for emergency use in Mexico, Pakistan, Hungary and Chile, the Tianjin-based pharma giant said yesterday.

CanSino and Shanghai Sunway Biotech will invest CNY555 million (USD86.3 million) and CNY550 million respectively, it said. The money will be used to upgrade production facilities, purchase equipment and raw materials as well as hire technical and other skilled labor.

The SPH CanSino facility is expected to start trial production next month and be fully up and running by the end of the year when it will have an annual output of 200 million doses, the Shanghai Municipal Commission of Economy and Informatization said earlier.

CanSino’s nasal spray vaccine uses a special device for nebulized inhalation immunization, which is less painful than traditional intramuscular injections and more conducive to mass distribution.

SPH CanSino was set up in February by CanSino, Sunway Biotech and the Shanghai Biomedical Industry Fund with 45 percent, 40 percent and 15 percent equity respectively. After the new investment, CanSino’s stake will increase to 49.8 percent, that of Sunway Biotech to 49 percent while the Biomedical Industry Fund’s stake will fall to 1.2 percent.

CanSino’s Shanghai share price [SHA:688185] dropped 5.25 percent and was trading at CNY501.24 (USD78) at 2:45 p.m. China time today. Its Hong Kong stock [HKG:6185] was trading down 4.39 percent at HKD331 (USD42).


----------



## StraightEdge

How many different vaccines are being administered to population in China? Do you guys get to choose which vaccine you want to take?


----------



## xuxu1457

*GLOBALink | China hits 400 mln vaccine doses following recent COVID-19 outbreak

More than 100 million doses of the vaccine in the past nine days, 11 million doses a day.*


----------



## JSCh

StraightEdge said:


> How many different vaccines are being administered to population in China? Do you guys get to choose which vaccine you want to take?


The major one are Cansino, sinopharm and sinovac vaccine.
And choices would depend on location and vaccine availability. Some could have choices sometime right away, sometimes if they are willing to wait, but not always.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397066010318884865People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's Kangtai Bio on Monday signed a deal with Chilean institutions to carry out the Phase III clinical trials in Chile for inactivated #COVID19 vaccine. Kangtai Bio vaccine has been approved for emergency use in China.




1:44 PM · May 25, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397679946303082496Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

The #4Humanity phase 3 trial of Sinopharm's Beijing & Wuhan vaccines published in JAMA by @NawalAlKaabi &co https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2780562… HT @swiftshoes

WIV04 = Wuhan: efficacy 14 days+ after dose 2, 72.8% (58-82) HB02 = Beijing: 78.1% (65-86) Control group was vax adjuvant ...1/n





...Wuhan vax 12,743; Beijing 12,726; control 12,737. Just under 16% were women, <2% were aged 60 & over

Primary efficacy outcome (in tweet 1) was symptomatic Covid-19: 26 in Wuhan group, 21 in Beijing, 95 in control.

Severe Covid-19: 0 in vaxed groups, 2 in control group ...2/n

6:24 AM · May 27, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397741848953692166


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397772703289856001China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

HeadlinesWatch: Khaleej Times http://bit.ly/3vunEZ1 - Pakistan has started production of China's single-dose #Covid19 vaccine CanSino at the National Institute of Health (NIH) plant that was set up in April




12:32 PM · May 27, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China approves fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use*
> By Global Times
> Published: Mar 15, 2021 11:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Institute of Microbiology, Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> China has approved the fourth COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use, a Chinese hamster ovary (CHO) cell vaccine jointly developed by experts from the Chinese Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (China’s CDC) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the academy announced Monday.
> 
> On February 22, the Uzbek legislature approved the Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the vaccine in Uzbekistan. The vaccine was approved for use on March 1. Uzbekistan rates the vaccine as one of the safest and most effective in the world.
> 
> The vaccine, developed by a team led by Gao Fu, director of China’s CDC, is one of the five technical routes, laid out by the scientific research team of the State Council, for the joint prevention and control mechanism of COVID-19.
> 
> The academy’s statement said the vaccine completed phases I and II of the clinical trials in October 2020. The results showed that there were no serious adverse reactions after complete inoculation. The neutralizing antibody level produced by the vaccine was comparable to that of other recombinant protein vaccines and mRNA vaccines currently used worldwide, meeting advanced international standards.
> 
> Phase III of clinical trials of the vaccine was launched in China, Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Ecuador and Indonesia, in November 2020, with 29,000 participants scheduled to be vaccinated.
> 
> The Phase III of the clinical trial is progressing well, particularly with high recognition from Uzbekistan, the country where the trial was first started, the statement said.
> 
> The CHO cell vaccine does not require a high-level biosafety laboratory production facility. The production process is stable and reliable, and production can be quickly increased at home and abroad, significantly reducing production costs, and is convenient for storage and transportation.


*Three-shot recombinant COVID-19 vaccines available in Beijing*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-28 14:11:15_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 28 (Xinhua) -- A China-developed recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine that requires to be administered in three shots has been made available in Beijing.

The vaccine (CHO Cells) was jointly developed by the Institute of Microbiology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co. Ltd. Starting Thursday, the researchers from the institute have received the first jab in Beijing's Haidian District.

China issued emergency use authorization of the vaccine on March 10, and people from many provinces including Anhui and Hubei have been vaccinated since then. On May 3, the first batch of the vaccine was rolled off the production line in Beijing, according to the institute.

The results of phase-2 trials, which involved people aged between 18 and 59, show that 83 percent of the participants produced neutralizing antibodies after two doses of the vaccine, and 97 percent produced neutralizing antibodies after three doses.

The early-stage trials conducted among people aged 60 and above show that the seroconversion rate of neutralizing antibodies reached 95 percent after three doses, with no serious adverse reactions related to vaccination.

The level of neutralizing antibody elicited by the vaccine is comparable to other COVID-19 recombinant protein vaccines and mRNA vaccines globally, the institute said in a statement.

Recombinant protein vaccine does not need a high-grade biosafety laboratory for manufacture, and can quickly achieve large-scale production. It is more cost-efficient and easier to store and transport, the vaccine maker said.


----------



## JSCh

*BRICS vaccine center opens in Beijing*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-29 00:09:30_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 28 (Xinhua) -- The BRICS Vaccine R&D Center-China Center was launched by Sinovac Research and Development Co., Ltd. Friday in Beijing.

The center will combine online and offline methods to promote joint research, vaccine development and testing, and factory building. It will also promote authorized production and mutual recognition of standards between Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa, the Beijing-based company said.

Sinovac supplied 540 million doses of the COVID-19 vaccine CoronaVac to China and nearly 40 countries and regions worldwide, accounting for about a quarter of the total global supply. Nearly 400 million doses of CoronaVac have been administered globally, data showed.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399588949031489543Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese vaccine producer #Sinopharm rolled out the first batch of its #COVID19 #vaccines for COVAX on Tuesday. Sinopharm’s vaccine was approved by @WHO for emergency use on May 7.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399397206981894145









Immunization of Serrana´s population with Butantan´s vaccine has a high decrease of 80% cases and 95% in deaths by COVID-19


Immunization of Serrana´s population with Butantan´s vaccine has a high decrease of 80% cases and 95% in deaths by COVID-19




butantan.gov.br


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399737026291789824CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#BREAKING WHO has approved China's #Sinovac #COVID19 vaccine for emergency use.




10:38 PM · Jun 1, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399916177263140864China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#Pakistan launched the locally produced Chinese CanSino COVID-19 #vaccine on Tuesday. Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan @AmbNong said the vaccine cooperation between China and Pakistan adds to the efforts of building a global community of health for all. https://bit.ly/3iaIfxO








10:30 AM · Jun 2, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399738467911831553


----------



## JSCh

Sinopharm can provide more than 1 bln COVID-19 shots beyond China in second half of year


China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) has the capacity to provide more than 1 billion COVID-19 vaccine doses to the world beyond China in the second half of this year, the firm's chairman Liu Jingzhen said late on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400507573019635713Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

A #COVID19 nasal spray #vaccine has applied for emergency use in China, prominent vaccine developer Chen Wei revealed on Thu. It is only 1/5 the amount of the injectable vaccine and doesn’t need cold-chain transport, Chen said.












Update: Vaccine targeting strain first detected in S. Africa applies for clinical application in China: Chen Wei - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





1:40 AM · Jun 4, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400822100722552841Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China has approved emergency use of #Sinovac's #CoronaVac vaccine on children aged 3-17. Sinovac has finished phase I and II clinical research on this age group, which proved the #vaccine is as safe and efficient as it is for adults, Sinovac Chairman Yin Weidong said on Fri.




10:29 PM · Jun 4, 2021


----------



## JSCh

WHO approval of Chinese CoronaVac COVID vaccine will be crucial to curbing pandemic


CoronaVac is one of two Chinese vaccines already sustaining vaccination campaigns in more than 70 nations. Both should soon be much more widely available to low-income countries.




www.nature.com


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397066010318884865People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China's Kangtai Bio on Monday signed a deal with Chilean institutions to carry out the Phase III clinical trials in Chile for inactivated #COVID19 vaccine. Kangtai Bio vaccine has been approved for emergency use in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:44 PM · May 25, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401114445930065920CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

Malaysian Health Ministry announced on Saturday that the country has approved the Phase-III clinical trial for the inactivated #COVID19 vaccine developed by #China's Shenzhen Kangtai Biological Products Co., Ltd.




5:51 PM · Jun 5, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401814677273735169Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

Sinovac has registered a very large safety study in China for CoronaVac: 121,000 people, including at least 4,000 aged 60+









Safety of an Inactivated SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine for Prevention of COVID-19 in Adults - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


Safety of an Inactivated SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine for Prevention of COVID-19 in Adults - Full Text View.




clinicaltrials.gov





4:13 PM · Jun 7, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401114445930065920CGTN @CGTNOfficial
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Malaysian Health Ministry announced on Saturday that the country has approved the Phase-III clinical trial for the inactivated #COVID19 vaccine developed by #China's Shenzhen Kangtai Biological Products Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:51 PM · Jun 5, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402243854263271430Medical Xpress @physorg_health

A novel #vaccine against COVID-19 is safe and induces antibody production












A novel vaccine against COVID-19 is safe and induces antibody production


The COVID-19 pandemic continues to disrupt and end lives around the world, and public health officials worldwide have recognized vaccines as the critical tools required for controlling the COVID-19 death toll and achieving a return to normal life. Several vaccines against COVID-19 are already in...




medicalxpress.com





8:39 PM · Jun 8, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403162568814862338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403264488967741441China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

#China has approved a 7th domestically developed #COVID19 #vaccine to meet increasing demand amid China's accelerating mass #vaccination drive. Latest approved vaccine was developed by Institute of Medical Biology of Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences based in Kunming, Yunnan.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Look like is Fosun is looking to cash in on its investment.
> One of the difference between Fosun/BioNTech mRNA and China's own Walvax mRNA vaccine currently starting clinical trial oversea is that Walvax vaccine can be stored at room temperature for at least 1 week versus Fosun/BioNTech that require expensive special refrigerator for storage and transportation.
> Walvax factory for 120 million per annual is also projected to be finish by end of this year.
> Therefore it isn't surprising that Fosun would want to get their vaccine approved and in market as soon as possible. However, the report below did not mention how long their factory could begin production.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391810234239303683




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403566544219639810Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Production line of the COVID-19 mRNA vaccine co-developed by German-based BioNTech and China's Fosun Pharma is expected to be completed in China as early as August, which paves the way for mass production of the vaccine, said Fosun chairman.












Production line of mRNA vaccine co-developed by BioNTech and Fosun expected to be completed by August: Fosun chairman - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




12:15 PM · Jun 12, 2021


----------



## JSCh

China has shipped lots of vaccine to the world, but I think this one is a bit surprising that it occur so late.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406549932786339841CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

Batch of Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccines arrive in Vietnam https://bit.ly/3cSVa3Q




5:50 PM · Jun 20, 2021


----------



## JSCh

xuxu1457 said:


> *GLOBALink | China hits 400 mln vaccine doses following recent COVID-19 outbreak
> 
> More than 100 million doses of the vaccine in the past nine days, 11 million doses a day.*


China now has reach and surpass the milestone of 1 billion on saturday !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Goal is reached: 40 per cent of Chinese get Covid-19 jab before end of June


More than 1.12 billion doses have been administered and 630 million people inoculated.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408632756049891333Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China’s #Sinovac vaccine production line in #Egypt will soon be put into operation. Local health official said that the local plant will produce over 40 million doses within a year.












Sinovac vaccine production line in Egypt to start operating soon - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




11:46 AM · Jun 26, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409662965301669892Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Lancet Infect Dis released the world first trial result on minors aged 3-17 Tuesday. It showed China’s #Sinovac #COVID19 vaccine was well tolerated and safe and induced humoral responses in children and adolescents aged 3–17 years.




8:00 AM · Jun 29, 2021



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409674906959179779


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374677438962221059Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma
> 
> Today, we are happy to announce the launch of our Phase 2/3 #ClinicalTrial, SPECTRA, with the dosing of our first participants. The goal of this study is to further test the efficacy, safety and immunogenicity of our S-Trimmer COVID-19 vaccine.
> Learn more: https://prn.to/3scB7Db
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 PM · Mar 24, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410191440722997249Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma

We are excited to announce that we have entered into an advance purchase agreement with @gavi and will provide up to 414 million doses of our protein-based #COVID19 #vaccine candidate for procurement through the COVAX Facility. Learn more here: https://prn.to/3dsQoKW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410198954206244866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410243015436820485

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410243018112835584


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412882866971635713NEJM @NEJM

In a study involving 10.2 million participants in Chile, the effectiveness of an inactivated, China-developed #SARSCoV2 vaccine was estimated. Effectiveness was 65.9% for infection, 87.5% for hospitalization, 90.3% for ICU admission, and 86.3% for death.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413562366890061828Reuters Health @Reuters_Health

A potential COVID-19 vaccine developed by a subsidiary of China's Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc (http://000513.SZ) appeared safe and able to elicit antibodies in healthy adults in a mid-stage clinical trial, Chinese researchers said.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414500763871584257Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

1.382 billion doses of Covid vax reportedly administered in China as of July 11
https://reuters.com/world/china/china-administered-total-1382-bln-doses-covid-19-vaccines-by-july-11-2021-07-12/… 
Population is 1.4b. Vax from age 3 on the horizon (with inactivated vaxes from Sinovac & Sinopharm)












China's children may be next in line for COVID-19 vaccines


TAIPEI, Taiwan (AP) — If China is to meet its tentative goal of vaccinating 80% of its population against the coronavirus by the end of the year, tens of millions of children may have to start rolling up their sleeves.




apnews.com




4:23 PM · Jul 12, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414544699520557058








Gavi signs agreements with Sinopharm and Sinovac for immediate supply to COVAX


Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance announced today that it had signed advance purchase agreements (APAs) with Sinopharm for its “BBIBP-CorV” inactivated virus vaccine against COVID-19 as well as with Sinovac for its inactivated virus vaccine against COVID-19, “CoronaVac”.




www.gavi.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415503653058740224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415513532796346374


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415544865232867333People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Brazil approved the two-dose inactivated #COVID19 vaccine developed by the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences for phase-3 clinical trial in the country, announced Brazilian authorities on Wednesday. A total of 7,992 volunteers will participate in the clinical trial.




1:32 PM · Jul 15, 2021


----------



## JSCh

This is for clinical treatment of COVID-19, not vaccine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415630927968055297Covid19Crusher @Covid19Crusher​Jul 15, 2021​​Fosun Pharma, a large Chinese pharma group has bought the rights to antiandrogen Proxalutamide for India and Africa, adding to the credibility of that spectacularly effective Covid treatment that has the potential to change the course of the pandemic.​​There is question of credibility because the reported clinical trial result is just too good.

_Science_ magazine has an news article on this back in 7 Jul, 2021.






Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416005051466747907


----------



## JSCh

China Zhifei's COVID shot largely retains effect against Delta variant-lab study


A COVID-19 vaccine developed by a unit of China's Chongqing Zhifei Biological Products (300122.SZ) largely retained its neutralising effect against the Delta variant but there was a slight reduction, Chinese researchers found in a laboratory study.




www.reuters.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417097135670140930Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

China’s Kangtai Biological Partners With Startup to Develop mRNA Vaccines https://bit.ly/3zg9EU2




8:21 PM · Jul 19, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417648517569413123Hilda Bastian, PhD @hildabast

A larger trial now registered for this mixed Covid vax schedule: 6 mths after full inactivated IMBCAMS course, boost with Stemirna mRNA or another IMBCAMS (not randomized) https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04944381… (IMBCAMS is in phase 3; Stemirna, not yet)

Small mixed vaccine schedule trial (20 people) registered in China: mRNA after 2 doses inactivated vax http://chictr.org.cn/showprojen.aspx?proj=128920…Can't be 100% sure which vaxes, but Shanghai East so I'm pretty sure it's IMBCAMS & Stemirna as here​​https://medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.05.17.21257134v1… (Both still in phase 3)​​8:51 AM · Jul 21, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417753024693514243CEPI @CEPIvaccines
Jul 21, 2021

We've announced our 13th #COVID19 vaccine partnership with ZerunBio

The new partnership—which forms part of our effort to advance “next-generation” COVID-19 vaccines within our $3.5bn plan— marks a critical addition to our growing portfolio (1/5)

Up to US $13.1 million will be provided by CEPI to support Phase I clinical trials and scale-up of ZerunBio’s scalable and thermostable #COVID19 prototype vaccine. Previous preclinical studies show that it induces a robust immune response. (2/5)


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418450866131058689Science Magazine @ScienceMagazine

A new protein subunit vaccine candidate for #COVID19 elicits antibody responses in large and small animals—and, in hamsters, prevents both infections and the transmission of #SARSCoV2 to unvaccinated animals. https://fcld.ly/t3p81b4 @ScienceTM #VaccineDesign




2:00 PM · Jul 23, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420296760602374146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419923006487502848


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423203095564128263Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's #vaccine producer #Sinopharm discovers a potent antibody against #Delta variant. Known as the "biological missile", it could be effective in short-term preventive and early treatment of the new variant of COVID-19. https://bit.ly/37mDeLK








China's vaccine producer Sinopharm discovers potent antibody against Delta variant, effective in early treatment of COVID-19 - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn







4:43 PM · Aug 5, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420351180887130118


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423467612684447745People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's #Sinovac will submit an application in several countries for clinical research and emergency use on vaccines targeting Gamma and Delta variants, Sinovac CEO Yin Weidong said Thursday.




10:15 AM · Aug 6, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423461321157144577People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

A booster shot 6 months after #CanSino vaccine dose increased level of neutralizing antibodies by about 8 times, China's CanSino said Thursday citing latest study. The vaccine brings similar level of neutralizing antibody against 9 strains including Delta.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423531798953435136


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Instead of playing politic and perception distorting propaganda game, protecting the life of Chinese people is more important. China would invest in various technology, such that China would have more options when there is a need for vaccination.
> 
> There is another technology for vaccine that is different from mRNA, the DNA vaccine.
> 
> Back in January 30, 2020, when Wuhan is in lockdown,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/INOVIOPharmaceuticals/posts/972699013113708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press release from January 4, 2021,
> ​PLYMOUTH MEETING, Pa. and SUZHOU, China, Jan. 4, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- INOVIO (NASDAQ: INO), a biotechnology company focused on bringing to market precisely designed DNA medicines to treat and protect people from infectious diseases and cancer, and Advaccine Biopharmaceuticals Suzhou Co., Ltd. ("Advaccine"), an emerging biotech company with next-generation technology in vaccines, both preventive and therapeutic, today announced that they have entered into a collaboration and license agreement for COVID-19 DNA vaccine candidate INO-4800.​​Under the collaboration and license agreement, Advaccine will have the exclusive right to develop, manufacture and commercialize INO-4800 within Greater China, inclusive of Mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao, and Taiwan. Advaccine will license its plasmid manufacturing process for use with INO-4800 and other INOVIO pipeline product candidates to INOVIO with the right to sublicense to INOVIO's manufacturing partners. Additionally, Advaccine will provide its clinical data to INOVIO in support of INOVIO's global INO-4800 regulatory filings and INOVIO will provide its INO-4800 clinical data for Advaccine to incorporate into its marketing applications in Greater China. Advaccine will make to INOVIO an upfront payment of $3.0 million as well as pay an aggregate of $108.0 million upon the achievement of specified development and sales-based milestones for INO-4800 in Greater China. INOVIO will be entitled to receive a royalty equal to a high single-digit percentage of annual net sales in each region within Greater China.​​....​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INOVIO and Advaccine Announce Exclusive Partnership To Commercialize COVID-19 DNA Vaccine Candidate, INO-4800, in Greater China
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- INOVIO (NASDAQ: INO), a biotechnology company focused on bringing to market precisely designed DNA medicines to treat and protect people from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prnewswire.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424725298248028162INOVIO Pharmaceuticals @InovioPharma

Today we announced that INOVIO and Advaccine received regulatory allowance for two heterologous prime-boost clinical trials in China using INO-4800, INOVIO's #COVID19 DNA vaccine candidate. Read more: https://bit.ly/3saui5R




__





INOVIO and Advaccine Receive Regulatory Allowance for Two Heterologous Prime-Boost Clinical Trials in China Using INO-4800, INOVIO's COVID-19 DNA Vaccine Candidate


Announcement builds on INOVIO's expanded partnership with Advaccine for INNOVATE, a global efficacy Phase 3 trial for INO-4800 INO-4800's Phase 1 and 2 trial data, combined with recent findings that showed robust T cell level response against the delta variant, position it well for both primary...




ir.inovio.com








9:32 PM · Aug 9, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*SINOVAC Announces Positive Data on Booster Shots of CoronaVac®, Induces Strong Immune Response in Adult and Elderly Populations*
2021-08-10

_CoronaVac® generates good immune memory after second dose_
_Third dose of vaccine significantly increased neutralizing antibody levels in adults and elderly population_
_Findings indicate a third dose of CoronaVac® is well-tolerated in the elderly population_
_No serious vaccine-related adverse reactions reported_
August 10, 2021 07:00 AM Eastern Daylight Time

BEIJING--SINOVAC Biotech Ltd. (NASDAQ: SVA) ("Sinovac" or the "Company"), a leading provider of biopharmaceutical products in China, announced today the publication of two papers, which are available on Medrxiv. The publications detail findings from clinical studies on the immunogenicity, safety, and immune response of CoronaVac® in two- and three-dose schedules. The results indicate that a third booster dose of CoronaVac® induces a strong immune response in healthy adults with no serious adverse reactions related to the vaccine. This research provides important scientific data and supplement existing research to help policymakers develop strategies for vaccine rollout and timing of booster doses.

....

--> http://www.sinovac.com.cn/news/shownews.php?id=1286&lang=en


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426741756788318211


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427878357731975169Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

A #COVID19 #vaccine developed & produced by #Sinopharm's institute in Wuhan has been approved for emergency use on people aged 3-17 by Chinese national authority.




2:21 PM · Aug 18, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China Zhifei's COVID shot largely retains effect against Delta variant-lab study
> 
> 
> A COVID-19 vaccine developed by a unit of China's Chongqing Zhifei Biological Products (300122.SZ) largely retained its neutralising effect against the Delta variant but there was a slight reduction, Chinese researchers found in a laboratory study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


The pre-print paper refer above is now published.

Neutralisation of ZF2001-elicited antisera to SARS-CoV-2 variants - The Lancet Microbe


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429624433149239302


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429781436714819595Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Bahrain announced on August 17 the approval of China's #Sinopharm #COVID-19 vaccine for children aged 3-11 with complications and weakened immune systems. Meanwhile, the health ministry also approved giving the Sinopharm vaccine to children aged 12-17.



8:23 PM · Aug 23, 2021


----------



## JSCh

Study shows inhalable nanocatchers can protect lung cells against SARS-CoV-2


Inhalable nanocatchers that contain hACE2 have been recently developed by a group of researchers, providing a plethora of potential benefits in comparison to existing treatments against COVID-19.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431471646011842560Shen Shiwei沈诗伟 @shen_shiwei Aug 28, 2021
China state-affiliated media

Nepali cabinet meeting on Thur. approved Phase III clinical trials of Chinese developed #mRNA vaccine, Dr. Pradip Gyanwali, executive chief of the Health Research Council adds that #Nepal finds out the #vaccine candidate good in terms of safety and efficacy.


----------



## JSCh

Chinese three-shot vaccine nearly 82 per cent effective, says maker


Chongqing Zhifei Biological Products says in an exchange filing that the product has a near-78 per cent efficacy rate against the Delta variant.




www.scmp.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431477641085800455


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414544699520557058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavi signs agreements with Sinopharm and Sinovac for immediate supply to COVAX
> 
> 
> Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance announced today that it had signed advance purchase agreements (APAs) with Sinopharm for its “BBIBP-CorV” inactivated virus vaccine against COVID-19 as well as with Sinovac for its inactivated virus vaccine against COVID-19, “CoronaVac”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gavi.org




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431877801049681925Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

567,600 doses of Chinese company #Sinovac's COVID-19 #vaccines departed on Sunday morning and are expected to arrive in Algeria’s capital Algiers on Monday. It is the first batch of Sinovac shots delivered through #COVAX.



3:14 PM · Aug 29, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413562366890061828Reuters Health @Reuters_Health
> 
> A potential COVID-19 vaccine developed by a subsidiary of China's Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc (http://000513.SZ) appeared safe and able to elicit antibodies in healthy adults in a mid-stage clinical trial, Chinese researchers said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432138628558327809


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353925129416421376China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Hong Kong on Monday authorized Fosun Pharma/BioNTech #COVID19 vacancies for the emergency use. The first batch of 1 million doses are being tested for its safety and quality and will likely be shipped from Germany to Hong Kong late next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:38 PM · Jan 26, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433240761772830724China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

The first batch of #COVID19 mRNA vaccines provided by the Shanghai-based Fosun Pharma to Taiwan arrived in Taipei on Thursday morning. A total of 932,000 doses of the vaccines were dispatched from Luxembourg Airport on Wednesday afternoon, said the company.




9:30 AM · Sep 2, 2021


----------



## JSCh

*Sinopharm subsidiary ready to deliver new COVID-19 drug based on recovered patients' plasma into clinical trials, vital for critical patients' treatment*
By Leng Shumei
Published: Sep 04, 2021 12:22 PM






Sinopharm Photo:VCG​
Chinese vaccine producer China National Biotec Group (CNBG), a Sinopharm subsidiary, announced that it has obtained approval of clinical trials for a COVID-19 drug based on human immuneglobulin developed from plasma of recovered COVID-19 patients, which experts said will be effective to treat critical patients.

The drug was unveiled at the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS). CNBG said in a Friday announcement that it obtained approval of clinical trials on August 30.

In addition to the new drug, the CNBG also displayed other six anti-epidemic products, including two updated vaccines effective to combat mutations and another COVID-19 drug based on a monoclonal antibody.

The new drug contains high level of neutralizing antibodies to the novel coronavirus, according to the CNBG.

CNBG has been producing plasma products made of donated plasma from recovered patients since early 2020 and they were believed to be the most effective treatment on COVID-19 patients in severe conditions.

Chinese experts also took these products with them to treat local patients when they went to support foreign countries such as Italy.

The action principle of the newly unveiled drug is similar to previous plasma products. It uses antibodies to neutralize the virus, but would be more effective than the previous products, a Beijing-based immunologist told the Global Times on Saturday.

But it is uncertain how long the clinical trials will take as there are not so many patients in China now, the expert said on condition of anonymity.

The CNBG has not revealed where and when they would launch the clinical trials on the drug.

The expert noted that the drug should be limited to critical patients, as it may cost a lot, but would still be cheaper than monoclonal antibody drugs. He also warned that the drug may contain risks of infection of other viruses, such as HBV and HIV as well as other blood-borne communicated diseases.

The CNBG previously said that it has followed strict screenings to process the donated plasma.

Apart from routine tests, nearly 30 additional items will also be tested, including some common respiratory and intestinal bacteria as well as a pathogen to five kinds of infectious diseases like HIV, HBV, and syphilis. Virus inactivation treatment will also be conducted to improve safety of the plasma products.

According to the CNBG, it took at least a week from collecting plasma to preparing the products that can be used on COVID-19 patients. On average, one recovered patient can donate 400 milliliters of plasma to save two or three patients in critical conditions.









Sinopharm subsidiary ready to deliver new COVID-19 drug based on recovered patients' plasma into clinical trials, vital for critical patients' treatment - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434691683480834053People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

A third dose of #Sinovac vaccine increases the potency, scale, and duration of anamnestic responses against SARS-CoV-2, according to the lab study data published in a preprint paper on medRxiv after researchers analyzed 171 complex structures of SARS-CoV-2 neutralizing antibodies




9:35 AM · Sep 6, 2021


----------



## JSCh

A Covid-19 vaccine that could induce cellular immunity to be tested by UAE


Mild to moderate Covid-19 cases targeted in latest trials of YishengBio vaccine, following preventive use testing approved by the UAE and New Zealand.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435836147305832452Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China’s first mRNA #vaccine against COVID-19 production base to be put into use in October. It’s likely to have an annual production of 200 million doses of the vaccine and will boost the country’s mass vaccination campaign.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436247168042504193


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437094906443436036


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438035974248800256


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438472728067989504


----------



## JSCh

Vaccine nasal sprays aim to 'shut door' on virus


Could delivering Covid-19 immunity directly to the nose—the area of the body via which it is most likely to be transmitted—help conquer the pandemic?




medicalxpress.com


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410191440722997249Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma
> 
> We are excited to announce that we have entered into an advance purchase agreement with @gavi and will provide up to 414 million doses of our protein-based #COVID19 #vaccine candidate for procurement through the COVAX Facility. Learn more here: https://prn.to/3dsQoKW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410198954206244866
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410243015436820485
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410243018112835584




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440699835699515401Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma

Clover's #COVID19 vaccine candidate met the primary and secondary efficacy endpoints in SPECTRA, our global Phase 2/3 clinical trial and demonstrated 79% efficacy against COVID-19 of any severity caused by the globally dominant #Delta strain. Learn more: https://lnkd.in/grZwPfeF




11:29 PM · Sep 22, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440946847724421120Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The vaccination of first batch of 932,000 #COVID19 BNT doses provided by Fosun Pharma was rolled out on Wednesday across 5 cities in Taiwan to local residents aged over 12. The whole procurement deal contains 15 million doses.




3:51 PM · Sep 23, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442353310476865539


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> The pre-print paper refer above is now published.
> 
> Neutralisation of ZF2001-elicited antisera to SARS-CoV-2 variants - The Lancet Microbe




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446461011456770049China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

Indonesia's drug and food authority has approved for emergency use the Zifivax COVID-19 vaccine produced by Chinese company Anhui Zhifei Longcom. #GLOBALink


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Localized fill-and-finish production of Sinovac vaccine offers great help for Malaysia to combat COVID-19*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-10-10 18:24:03_|_Editor: huaxia_

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct. 10 (Xinhua) -- In a low-rise building of Malaysian pharmaceutical company Pharmaniaga Life Sciences (PLS) on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur, the fill and finish operation is going on for the Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine.

The unassuming site has run non-stop -- 24 hours a day and seven days a week -- as a crucial part of Malaysia combating COVID-19. It also marks the close cooperation between the Southeast Asian country and China in time of the COVID-19 crisis.

Manufacturing head Mohd Saharuddin Othman was still excited when recalling the arrival of first Sinovac vaccines from China on Feb. 27.

"It was a very emotional moment when the first bulk arrived ... in our warehouse, I think the team was all motivated, to start to do the fill and finish," he said, "The team knows this is our responsibility. This is our key moment ... to support the government in fighting this COVID-19 pandemic."

Sinovac and Pharmaniaga in January signed the agreement on cooperation in localizing the fill-and-finish process of Sinovac's CoronaVac vaccine, a move marking a milestone in Malaysia's pharmaceutical industry.

Production manager Mohd Ridhwan Kalantar Mastan has overseen the Sinovac vaccine fill and finish operation at Pharmaniaga from the very beginning.

"The moment that we find out that we will be part of this collaboration with Sinovac was a moment of relief," said the manager. "Knowing that we can be able to produce vaccine locally, and this vaccine can be used for our people and our nation, a lot faster than what we would have if we don't have Sinovac and Pharmaniaga to help us to do this."

"So a very great sense of relief and a very great sense of pride and I'm proud as well to be part of this core team, to help the nation, to save lives and also even our family's lives as well," he said.

The coronavirus epidemic in Malaysia has worsened since the beginning of 2021, recording a daily high of 24,599 new cases on Aug. 26. As protracted restrictions took heavy tolls on economy and livelihoods, the Malaysian government has pinned its hope on the COVID-19 vaccine.

Mohd Ridhwan and Pharmaniaga workers have been racing against time to make sure the CoronaVac doses are available for the national inoculation program.

No public holidays for the non-stop production, Mohd Ridhwan said while observing the workflow.

They never lacked the will in preparing the vaccine for Malaysians' fight against COVID-19, and took pride in their role in the efforts towards ending the pandemic.

"I take this role very seriously, as well because as a pharmacist, and production manager, our role is to ensure that the products being produced are safe at all times, and they are effective at all times," he said.

Their efforts paid off. The locally fill-and-finish Sinovac jabs have been in use since getting regulatory approval in April.

They have completed some 14 million doses ahead of schedule as of July, according to the manager.

The Malaysian government earlier approved the Sinovac vaccine for the use for teenagers aged 12 to 17 from Oct. 1.

As of Oct. 10, 90 percent of the Malaysian adult population have been fully vaccinated.

Mohd Saharuddin said the cooperation with Sinovac and its willingness to be engaging and open in technology transfer, enables Pharmaniaga to successfully build its CoronaVac operation on the Chinese technology and expertise on human vaccines.

He said the two sides have overcome in the collaboration many difficulties due to COVID-19, especially travel restrictions by using the digital and video conferencing technology, in addition to the language barrier.

A grateful Mohd Ridhwan was proud of making the vaccine fill-and-finish process happen.

"I think this transfer of technology of COVID-19 vaccine is a big, monumental technology transfer between country to country. We can also show and prove already that it is able to be done when we have the necessary guidance, and advice and technology source, then we can also replicate that in a different factory, with the collaboration of all the people," he said.

The smooth collaboration was noted in the phone conversation between Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi and Malaysian Foreign Minister Saifuddin Abdullah on Sept. 29.

Saifuddin thanked China on the vaccine collaboration and Wang also pledged continued support from China for Malaysia's pandemic response including for the vaccine collaboration, as well as joint efforts in tackling post-pandemic challenges.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448666153107132434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448691050495680515

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448684276187340803


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449697197847560196


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457906288084410368


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457919830896508935

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459169626798301185


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459171962123689992


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *TCM can help halve COVID-19 death rate: report*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-10 13:13:51_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- A recent study has shown that Qingfei Paidu soup, a traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) widely used to treat COVID-19, can help reduce the rate of death among hospitalized patients by half, China Daily reported Monday.
> 
> The study, led by researchers from Fuwai Hospital of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences and Peking Union Medical College, examined more than 8,900 hospitalized COVID-19 cases in Hubei Province, the hardest-hit region during the epidemic, from January to May last year.
> 
> Nearly 30 percent of the patients had taken Qingfei Paidu as part of their therapies. Results suggest that the mortality rate for those undergoing the TCM treatment stands at 1.2 percent, while the rate for other patients is 4.8 percent, said the report.
> 
> The study concluded that the use of Qingfei Paidu is associated with a 50 percent reduction of mortality in hospitalized COVID-19 patients, without amplifying the risk of developing acute liver or kidney injuries.
> 
> The newspaper cited Li Jing, head of the research team, as saying that based on the national diagnosis and treatment guidelines for COVID-19, Qingfei Paidu is the only prescription that is recommended for treating all patients ranging from mild to critical cases.
> 
> Qingfei Paidu is a concoction made of dozens of TCM herbs and roots such as ephedra, licorice root and bitter almond.
> 
> The study is by far the largest clinical research on Qingfei Paidu and its findings have provided strong evidence proving its marked efficacy in saving the lives of COVID-19 patients, according to the National Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine.











Can ancient botanical therapies help treat COVID-19?


A novel study is assessing whether medicinal mushrooms and Chinese herbs provide therapeutic benefit in treating acute COVID-19 infection. MACH-19 (Mushrooms and Chinese Herbs for COVID-19)—a multi-center study led by University of California San Diego and UCLA, in collaboration with the La...




medicalxpress.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461257875523870722

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461152178052247552


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462681683417702404


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑








China's new COVID-19 treatment approved by 15 countries


JS016, a COVID-19 treatment with China's independent intellectual property, has been approved for emergency use by 15 countries, with the combination of another neutralizing antibody, CCTV News reported on Friday morning.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463300758443491328


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448666153107132434
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448691050495680515
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448684276187340803




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462761303861121028


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463215788689698824


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> This is for clinical treatment of COVID-19, not vaccine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415630927968055297Covid19Crusher @Covid19Crusher​Jul 15, 2021​​Fosun Pharma, a large Chinese pharma group has bought the rights to antiandrogen Proxalutamide for India and Africa, adding to the credibility of that spectacularly effective Covid treatment that has the potential to change the course of the pandemic.​​There is question of credibility because the reported clinical trial result is just too good.
> 
> _Science_ magazine has an news article on this back in 7 Jul, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencemag.org


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468759223169216514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468591076055289856


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑ 
*China’s first COVID-19 antibody drug cuts hospitalizations, deaths 80%*
By Liu Caiyu and Zhao Juecheng
Published: Dec 09, 2021 07:43 PM






Photo: Zhao Juecheng/GT​
China’s first home-developed anti-COVID-19 drug using “antibody cocktail therapy” has been approved for marketing, after being found to be effective in reducing the risk of hospitalization or death among high-risk COVID-19 patients by 80 percent. It also retains its neutralizing activity against the Omicron variant.

The drug shows excellent safety and protection effects in international multi-center trials, and it is the only antibody drug in the world to have evaluated the efficacy of the treatment of patients with mutant strains and obtained the best results, Zhang Linqi, the professor who leads the research and development of the drug at Tsinghua University’s School of Medicine, told the Global Times on Thursday at the university.

Studies showed that the drug could retain neutralizing activity against numerous variants including Alpha, Delta and Omicron. In the next step, Zhang’s team will investigate the preventive effect of this “antibody cocktail therapy” among high-risk and immunocompromised people, said the professor.

With one shot, the antibody cocktail can persist in the human body for about nine to 12 months. Besides the therapeutic efficacy shown in the clinical trials, it can also be used for epidemic prevention. “Antibody drugs and vaccines complement each other. If people who have underlying or immune diseases cannot take vaccines, they could choose to take this drug instead to get antibodies against COVID-19,” Zhang said.

The antibody cocktail contains two monoclonal antibodies – Brii-196 and Brii-198 – which received emergency approval from China’s top medicine regulator, the National Medical Products Administration, on Wednesday. Its approval signifies that China has the first fully domestically developed and proven anti-COVID-19 drug that has undergone strict randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled trials.

The therapy was jointly developed by Tsinghua University, the Third People's Hospital of Shenzhen and Brii Biosciences.

The main mechanism of the drug neutralizes the novel coronavirus, preventing the virus from being absorbed to susceptible cells and thus preventing the virus or its genetic materials from entering cells to proliferate.





Photo: Zhao Juecheng/GT​
The study was conducted at multiple clinical trial centers around the world, including the US, Brazil, South Africa, Mexico, Argentina and the Philippines. The clinical trial results showed that the “antibody cocktail therapy” reduces the risk of hospitalization and death among high-risk COVID-19 patients by 80 percent. Nine deaths were seen in the placebo group while there were zero deaths in the treatment group.

Since June, Brii Biosciences has been working with government agencies and hospitals to donate about 3,000 doses, which helped treat about 900 COVID-19 patients across the country, including those from Guangdong, Yunnan and Inner Mongolia.

The team submitted an application for the emergency use approval to the US Food and Drug Administration in October, which means that it is likely to be the first medication to receive emergency use authorization in a developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468906436054986754


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> This is for clinical treatment of COVID-19, not vaccine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415630927968055297Covid19Crusher @Covid19Crusher​Jul 15, 2021​​Fosun Pharma, a large Chinese pharma group has bought the rights to antiandrogen Proxalutamide for India and Africa, adding to the credibility of that spectacularly effective Covid treatment that has the potential to change the course of the pandemic.​​There is question of credibility because the reported clinical trial result is just too good.
> 
> _Science_ magazine has an news article on this back in 7 Jul, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencemag.org







__





Kintor Pharma Provides Update on One of its Three Multi-Regional Phase 3 Trials of Proxalutamide for COVID-19


/PRNewswire/ -- Kintor Pharmaceutical Limited ("Kintor Pharma," HKEX: 9939), a clinical-stage biotechnology company developing innovative small molecule and...




www.prnewswire.com












China race for Covid-19 pill treatment hit by low hospital cases


Late-stage clinical trials for Kintor Pharma’s experimental drug misses statistical criteria because of ‘changing conditions’ in US.




www.scmp.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475542208606580745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475436038436892672


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China’s 2nd protein subunit COVID-19 vaccine to enter clinical trials, easy to mass produce*
> By Hu Yuwei
> Published: Feb 23, 2021 08:43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinopharm's COVID-19 vaccine. Photo: VCG
> 
> China's COVID-19 protein subunit vaccines have reported encouraging progress as a leading Chinese vaccine producer, Sinopharm, plans to bring its newly developed recombinant subunit vaccine candidate into clinical trials.
> 
> Sinopharm's vaccine is the second protein subunit vaccine in the country after one developed by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co, which started late-stage trials in Pakistan upon approval on Sunday.
> 
> The protein subunit vaccine is expected to perform better than the inactivated vaccines, and would be easier to mass produce, Sinopharm Chairman Liu Jingzhen suggested in a recent interview with China Central Television (CCTV).
> 
> Liu said its second COVID-19 inactivated vaccine - developed by subsidiary Wuhan Institute of Biological Products - is now applying for conditional approval for mass use.
> 
> China's first recombinant subunit COVID-19 vaccine, co-developed by Zhifei and the Institute of Microbiology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMCAS), has been approved to enter phase III clinical trials in Pakistan.
> 
> The double-blinded, placebo-controlled trials will involve around 10,000 participants in Pakistan, of whom 30 percent will be seniors, according to news released by IMCAS on Sunday.
> 
> Experts said the recombinant subunit vaccine can be an important addition to the two Chinese inactivated vaccines already in mass production, considering its shorter production process.
> 
> "Traditional inactivated vaccines normally take several months to develop, and require biosafety level 3 labs for production. Meanwhile, access to the recombinant protein vaccine is easier, and the biotechnology is more mature than the mRNA and adenovirus-vector techniques used in some available vaccines," Zhuang Shilihe, a Guangzhou-based doctor closely studying the COVID-19 vaccines, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Novavax, a US-based pharmaceutical company that developed a similar protein-based COVID-19 vaccine, reported an efficacy rate of 89.3 percent in its phase III clinical trials conducted in the UK in early February, boosting global confidence in this type of technical innovation.
> 
> Zhuang believes that protein subunit COVID-19 vaccines can perform better against new COVID-19 variants, as lab research found these new vaccines remain effective in triggering an immune response.
> 
> In a pre-print published on biology server BioRXIV on February 2, Gao Fu, director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, revealed that Zhifei's recombinant protein vaccine was still effective against the South African variant, although its efficacy was reduced by 1.6 times, which is within acceptable parameters. In particular, it was advantageous in comparison to the mRNA vaccine, leading with a reduction of three to eight times more.
> 
> Giving these promising signs, Uzbekistan's government has decided to purchase 1 million doses of Zhifei's vaccine and start voluntary mass vaccination, media reported.
> 
> Uzbekistan will almost double the number of volunteers from 5,000 to 9,000 involved in a phase III trial, the Uzbek Ministry of Innovative Development said in early February.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475643018103308288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*UAE grants emergency approval to next-gen Sinopharm jab*
By Wang Xiaoyu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-12-28 20:02













Photo taken on June 1, 2021 shows vials of the Sinopharm vaccine in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Health authorities of the United Arab Emirates have recently approved a second-generation COVID-19 vaccine made by Chinese company Sinopharm for emergency use, the company said on Tuesday.

The company said in a notice the vaccine can provide wide-spectrum protection against multiple variants of the novel coronavirus.

It added the vaccine is the world's first second-generation COVID-19 vaccine that has received emergency authorization.

The product is of the recombinant protein subunit type that typically requires three doses for full immunization.

In the UAE, the vaccine will be used as a booster shot to spike immunity for people fully vaccinated with Sinopharm's two-dose inactivated vaccine, according to the notice.

Preliminary research involving about 2,000 participants in the country shows the vaccine is safe and capable of inducing high levels of neutralizing antibodies against the original strain of the novel coronavirus and major variants.

The emergency use approval has been announced as global scientists are studying whether mixing and matching different types of vaccines can further boost immunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478376967779016704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KrimesKaster

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *UAE grants emergency approval to next-gen Sinopharm jab*
> By Wang Xiaoyu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-12-28 20:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 1, 2021 shows vials of the Sinopharm vaccine in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Health authorities of the United Arab Emirates have recently approved a second-generation COVID-19 vaccine made by Chinese company Sinopharm for emergency use, the company said on Tuesday.
> 
> The company said in a notice the vaccine can provide wide-spectrum protection against multiple variants of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> It added the vaccine is the world's first second-generation COVID-19 vaccine that has received emergency authorization.
> 
> The product is of the recombinant protein subunit type that typically requires three doses for full immunization.
> 
> In the UAE, the vaccine will be used as a booster shot to spike immunity for people fully vaccinated with Sinopharm's two-dose inactivated vaccine, according to the notice.
> 
> Preliminary research involving about 2,000 participants in the country shows the vaccine is safe and capable of inducing high levels of neutralizing antibodies against the original strain of the novel coronavirus and major variants.
> 
> The emergency use approval has been announced as global scientists are studying whether mixing and matching different types of vaccines can further boost immunity.


Rather take a booster of mRNA vaccine that will protect against severe disease from all variants. BTW, variant specific boosters for mRNA vaccines already exist.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479392530991132673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478465749807247362


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479437617481412610


----------



## JSCh

Inhaled Covid-19 booster ‘more effective than third dose of Sinovac’


Study finds Chinese vaccine induces a higher level of immune response than a Sinovac booster for those vaccinated with two Sinovac shots.




www.scmp.com









Latest Study Shows Encouraging Results of CanSinoBIO's Inhaled COVID-19 Vaccine as Heterologous Booster


/PRNewswire/ -- CanSino Biologics Inc. ("CanSinoBIO") (SSE: 688185, HKEX: 06185) today announced that Preprints with The Lancet, a collaboration between the...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483982863108227072


----------



## JSCh

WHO given report on traditional Chinese medicine’s role in Covid fight


National Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine says Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus received the study ‘with delight’.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484782887773741057








Chinese firms approved to make Merck’s Covid-19 pills for poor countries


UN-backed agency says manufacturing agreements for molnupiravir critical to ensuring global access to treatment for the coronavirus.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

Trials show China's mRNA COVID-19 vaccine safe, effective​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia
2022-01-26 08:26:16



 A medical worker injects a dose of COVID-19 vaccine at a vaccination site of Jingcheng Hospital in Ruili City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 1, 2021. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- A China-developed mRNA COVID-19 vaccine has been shown to be safe, well-tolerated and effective in early-stage human trials, according to a study published Tuesday in the Lancet Microbe journal.

The vaccine ARCoV, which encodes the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein receptor-binding domain, was jointly developed by the Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Suzhou Abogen Biosciences and Yunnan-based Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd. 

Researchers conducted phase one trials at a hospital in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, from Oct. 30 to Dec. 2, 2020. A total of 120 healthy adults aged between 18 and 59 who tested negative for SARS-CoV-2 participated in the trials, which were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled.

The vaccination procedure included two jabs, and five quantities of the vaccine were evaluated in the tests: 5 micrograms, 10 micrograms, 15 micrograms, 20 micrograms and 25 micrograms.

The study highlighted that 15 microgram doses induced the highest titers of neutralising antibodies, roughly double the antibody titers of convalescent patients with COVID-19, indicating stronger immune responses induced by the vaccine.

The vaccine candidate in these phase one trials exhibited an acceptable safety profile and induced a strong immune response in participants. No serious adverse events were reported within 56 days after vaccination, according to the study.

A multi-regional phase three human trial with more participants is currently underway to test the efficacy of the Chinese vaccine.

Two mRNA vaccines, developed by Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech, have been approved for emergency use.

China started building a plant to manufacture the mRNA vaccine in December 2020 in the city of Yuxi, Yunnan Province. It is expected to produce 120 million doses per year in its first phase.

According to its developers, ARCoV was manufactured as a liquid formulation and can be stored in standard refrigerated conditions (2-8 degrees Celsius), which is convenient for transportation and application.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485895594371694598


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486715732234620929


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487234290693910530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487411026601541633


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486810144688193536


----------



## JSCh

Chinese researchers say their ‘godsend’ antibody may neutralise Omicron


Surprise discovery – made while Fudan University researchers were investigating another disease – would put humans ‘a step ahead’ in race against the pandemic.




www.scmp.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488305116553822208


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490611290301104131


----------



## JSCh

CEPI expands collaboration to develop COVID-19 multi-variant vaccine​February 8, 2022​





​*OSLO, Norway, SHANGHAI and KUNMING, China; 8 February 2022: *CEPI, the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations, today announced that it will expand its collaboration with Shanghai Zerun Biotechnology Co., Ltd. (Zerun Bio) and its parent company Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd. (Walvax), a public company listed on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange (300142.SZ) to advance the development of a COVID-19 variant vaccine. CEPI will invest up to an additional USD$8.15 million to support a Phase I/II clinical trial in Mali which will evaluate the safety and immunogenicity of Zerun Bio’s prototype and multi-variant vaccine candidates. This will be the first clinical trial of the multi-variant vaccine, which has the potential to provide protection against a broad range of COVID-19 variants.

Including this latest funding, CEPI has now committed up to USD$25.1 million to this vaccine development partnership to support preclinical studies, early-stage clinical trials, process optimization and manufacturing scale-up of prototype and multi-variant vaccines. Results from a Phase I/II study of the prototype vaccine candidate, funded by CEPI, demonstrate that the product has a good safety profile and promising immunogenicity data. The data indicate that the prototype vaccine candidate induced a high level of immune response in adult subjects after two doses of vaccination, and the clinical serum demonstrated a good cross-neutralization effect on Beta and Delta strains. Preclinical studies showed that the multi-variant vaccine developed through the same technology platform also demonstrated a broad spectrum of cross-neutralization results for multiple Variants of Concern, including Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta, and Omicron, as well as for the prototype strain. The data from these studies will be submitted for publication in a peer reviewed journal shortly.

*Enabling equitable access*
CEPI, Zerun Bio and Walvax are committed to enabling global equitable access to this COVID-19 vaccine. Under the terms of the agreement, it is anticipated that vaccine output funded by CEPI’s investment will be procured and allocated through the COVAX Facility, which aims to deliver equitable access to COVID-19 vaccines for all participating countries, at all levels of development.

Zerun Bio’s commercialization plant for COVID-19 vaccines in Daxing District, Beijing, China, is expected to be put into use in 2022, enabling Zerun Bio to produce commercial volumes of COVID-19 vaccine.



> “*I am pleased to expand CEPI’s partnership with Zerun Bio and Walvax, based on the promising early data for this vaccine candidate. COVID-19 continues to evolve, and we cannot predict which path it will take next, so it’s vital that we continue to invest in globally accessible vaccines that are effective against a broad range of possible variants. Such vaccines can put us a step ahead of the virus, so they are central to the long-term control of COVID-19, and vital to global health security.”*
> Dr Richard Hatchett, CEO of CEPI





> _*“I*_* am thrilled that we and our subsidiary Zerun Bio have expanded the collaboration with CEPI in our shared goal of introducing new vaccine solutions to help fight the COVID-19 pandemic. I reaffirm that Walvax will continue to mobilize all internal resources to support and accelerate this project and fulfil our commitment of providing a safe, effective and affordable vaccine to help battle COVI-19 in the longer term.”*
> Mr. Yunchun Li, Chairman of the Walvax Board





> *“We are very grateful to CEPI and its donors for the new funding to support a Phase I/II clinical trial in Mali which will evaluate the safety and immunogenicity of our prototype and multi-variant vaccine candidates. Our team is highly motivated by the new grant and will keep the momentum to work more closely with CEPI with a sense of urgency to achieve the goal of developing globally accessible vaccines that provide broad protection against COVID-19 variants.”*
> Mr. Jiankang Zhang, Vice President of Walvax, CEO & President of Zerun Bio


*This press release is also available in Chinese.*​*—ENDS—









CEPI expands collaboration to develop COVID-19 multi-variant vaccine


OSLO, Norway, SHANGHAI and KUNMING, China; 8 February 2022: CEPI, the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations, today announced that it will expand its collaboration with Shanghai Zerun…




100days.cepi.net




*


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491261433971372035

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490746701266702351


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491720584069521412

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491763772096225281


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491971518515105811








Breakthrough Discoveries on Novel Features of Omicron Variant and An Anti-Omicron Antibody JMB2002


/PRNewswire/ -- Joint research results from Biologics of Jemincare and Shanghai Institute of Materia Medica (SIMM) of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS)...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintor Pharma Provides Update on One of its Three Multi-Regional Phase 3 Trials of Proxalutamide for COVID-19
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Kintor Pharmaceutical Limited ("Kintor Pharma," HKEX: 9939), a clinical-stage biotechnology company developing innovative small molecule and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prnewswire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China race for Covid-19 pill treatment hit by low hospital cases
> 
> 
> Late-stage clinical trials for Kintor Pharma’s experimental drug misses statistical criteria because of ‘changing conditions’ in US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475542208606580745
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475436038436892672








Kintor Pharma Announces First Patient Dosing in China in Phase III Clinical Trial of Proxalutamide for the Treatment of COVID-19 Outpatients


/PRNewswire/ -- Kintor Pharmaceutical Limited ("Kintor Pharma," HKEX: 9939), a clinical-stage biotechnology company developing innovative small molecules and...




www.prnewswire.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493137766749638656


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Trials show China's mRNA COVID-19 vaccine safe, effective​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia
> 2022-01-26 08:26:16
> 
> View attachment 811202​ A medical worker injects a dose of COVID-19 vaccine at a vaccination site of Jingcheng Hospital in Ruili City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 1, 2021. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- A China-developed mRNA COVID-19 vaccine has been shown to be safe, well-tolerated and effective in early-stage human trials, according to a study published Tuesday in the Lancet Microbe journal.
> 
> The vaccine ARCoV, which encodes the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein receptor-binding domain, was jointly developed by the Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Suzhou Abogen Biosciences and Yunnan-based Walvax Biotechnology Co., Ltd.
> 
> Researchers conducted phase one trials at a hospital in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, from Oct. 30 to Dec. 2, 2020. A total of 120 healthy adults aged between 18 and 59 who tested negative for SARS-CoV-2 participated in the trials, which were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled.
> 
> The vaccination procedure included two jabs, and five quantities of the vaccine were evaluated in the tests: 5 micrograms, 10 micrograms, 15 micrograms, 20 micrograms and 25 micrograms.
> 
> The study highlighted that 15 microgram doses induced the highest titers of neutralising antibodies, roughly double the antibody titers of convalescent patients with COVID-19, indicating stronger immune responses induced by the vaccine.
> 
> The vaccine candidate in these phase one trials exhibited an acceptable safety profile and induced a strong immune response in participants. No serious adverse events were reported within 56 days after vaccination, according to the study.
> 
> A multi-regional phase three human trial with more participants is currently underway to test the efficacy of the Chinese vaccine.
> 
> Two mRNA vaccines, developed by Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech, have been approved for emergency use.
> 
> China started building a plant to manufacture the mRNA vaccine in December 2020 in the city of Yuxi, Yunnan Province. It is expected to produce 120 million doses per year in its first phase.
> 
> According to its developers, ARCoV was manufactured as a liquid formulation and can be stored in standard refrigerated conditions (2-8 degrees Celsius), which is convenient for transportation and application.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485895594371694598


Abogen and Walvax is developing Omicron specific version of their mRNA vaccine ARCov to ARCoV-Omicron.

In a letter to the editor to Nature journal Cell Research, titled
*Rapid development of an updated mRNA vaccine against the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant*​published on 14 Feb 2022.








Rapid development of an updated mRNA vaccine against the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant - Cell Research







www.nature.com





From the last paragraph,
Overall, our data presented here clearly demonstrate that a third dose of ARCoV would probably lead to a sharp increasement in neutralization antibodies not only against the WT SARS-CoV-2 but also the newly Omicron variant. Homologous booster vaccination with ARCoV represents a rational strategy in response to the Omicron emergency. More importantly, the continuously evolving SARS-CoV-2 calls for the most flexible and deployable mRNA vaccine platform. Starting from the Omicron RBD sequence, it took 32 days to obtain the first set of immunogenicity results from animal studies (Fig. 1i), and clinical grade vaccine will be ready in less than 3 weeks. As ARCoV-Omicron was produced under the same procedure and release specification as its original version ARCoV,14 ARCoV-Omicron can be stored at refrigerator temperature for at least 6 months. To our knowledge, this is the first mRNA vaccine candidate against the Omicron variant that has been validated in animals. We are approaching to clinical trials to test the safety and efficacy of ARCoV-Omicron.​


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432138628558327809




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494572390038347778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494586947574116480
Friday, 18 February 2022, 14:37 HKT/SGT
V-01 as a Sequential Booster Can Produce Good Protection against Omicron ---- Latest Phase III Data of COVID-19 Vaccine by Livzon Pharma​
HONG KONG, Feb 18, 2022 - (ACN Newswire) - Global pandemic control is still facing enormous challenges after more than two years since the outbreak of the COVID-19. Following the Delta and Beta variants, Omicron variant emerged at the end of 2021, and its enhanced infectivity has cast a shadow over the global COVID-19 control. Recently, Omicron quickly spread in Japan and South Korea, and the number of newly confirmed cases in South Korea has exceeded 90,000 for two consecutive days. Although COVID-19 vaccine booster shots have been administered across the globe since 3Q2021, vaccine efficacy is shown to vary among vaccine products, and it is crucial to find and apply a vaccine with stronger protection against Omicron.

Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc. ("Livzon"), a long-established pharmaceutical company dedicated to research and development of innovative product, has developed a recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine (the "V-01 vaccine") leveraging their recombinant protein technology platform since 2021.

It is reported that the V-01 vaccine is a COVID-19 recombinant protein vaccine jointly developed by Livzon MabPharm Inc. ("Livzon MAB") and the Institute of Biophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (the "Institute"). To date, Livzon MAB has conducted two global Phase III clinical trials in multiple countries, including (1) two doses of V-01 as basic immunization scheme, and (2) V-01 as a sequential booster for people who have received two doses of inactivated vaccine 3 to 6 months earlier. This is the only global Phase III clinical trial of sequential boosting immunization of the COVID-19 vaccine that have been approved by the regulatory authorities of multiple countries.

On February 16, Livzon has completed the interim analysis of the Phase III clinical trial for the sequential booster protocol, and released key data from this trial. According to the results disclosed, the person-year incidence rates of the V-01 sequential booster (after two doses of inactivated vaccine) group vs. the group who have only received two doses of inactivated vaccine were 6.73% and 12.80%, respectively, which showed a significant statistical difference (P=0.0012); and the absolute vaccine efficacy of the V-01 sequential booster was 61.35%, which is also shown to be significantly superior. The absolute vaccine efficacy after V-01 sequential booster has met World Health Organization's (WHO) standards.

Sixty valid genotype sequencing samples in this trial were confirmed to be Omicron using first-generation genotype sequencing of SARS-CoV-2 virus (the rest of samples are in the process of second-generation sequencing), indicating that V-01 sequential booster can produce good protection against Omicron infection. This is the first COVID-19 vaccine in the world of which the Phase III trial interim results have been disclosed since the Omicron outbreak.

Additionally, the Phase II trial results showed that V-01 had excellent immunogenicity and safety; and the overall incidence of adverse events was lower in the elder group than that of the younger adult group in comparison.

According to the company, the manufacturing of V-01 is well established in China with stable raw material supply and adequate reserves, ready to provide for global market once launched. The production line of Livzon MAB has been approved by the Guangdong Food and Drug Administration, and the vaccine production license has been granted. It is also disclosed that a workshop with an annual bulk product capacity of 3.5 billion doses is up and running at Livzon MAB, and the annual production capacity of formulated product has reached 1.5 billion doses.

With 71.32 million confirmed infected cases and 5.85 million cumulative deaths worldwide, the development and application of a safe and effective COVID-19 vaccine is urgent as the virus is spreading and mutating rapidly. Livzon, as a member of the Chinese Vaccine Research and Development Team, is in the process of obtaining EUA (Emergency Use Authorization) and conditional marketing approval for V-01 vaccine domestically and abroad, so as to provide a more robust and clinical-proven option for continuous immunization boosting for general public and to contribute to the global pandemic control efforts


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494942684972478465


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495597914873286656Coronavirus: Stemirna gets ready for China’s own mRNA Covid-19 vaccine as global multi-site human trials kick off


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495735127221096449


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496409494959579137


----------



## JSCh

Li et al. (https://rdcu.be/cH8ql) show prophylactic and therapeutic effectiveness of a new bispecific monoclonal antibody against SARS-CoV-2 in mice and non-human primates. Also see our News and Views (https://rdcu.be/cH8rJ) about this and related work from James E. Crowe Jr.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499327251774586880








Bispecific antiviral neutralizing antibodies are twice as nice - Nature Immunology


Increasingly, human monoclonal antibodies have been deployed against COVID-19, but combinations are typically needed for recognition of diverse viral variants. Bispecific antibodies could make the task of manufacturing and delivering combinations more efficient.




www.nature.com


----------



## JSCh

The findings of a study in @Nature shed new light on the receptor engagement and antibody neutralization/evasion of Omicron and may also inform design of broadly effective SARS-CoV-2 vaccines. https://go.nature.com/3ppcTX0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498332925720473602


----------



## JSCh

China develops inhalable antibody against COVID-19, variants

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499623322518175744STTT 
@sigtrans_sttt
#NasalDelivery of thermostable and broadly neutralizing #antibodies protects mice against #SARS_CoV_2 #Infection.
@CHNSci
#China #Science https://nature.com/articles/s41392-022-00911-5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496030369237598211


----------



## JSCh

CanSino Biologics's inhaled #COVID19 vaccine can apply for emergency use in China, as it started phase III clinical trial on 10,000 people to evaluate its efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity, chief scientist Zhu Tao said at the #TwoSessions, The Paper reported yesterday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500705302471053312


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399397206981894145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immunization of Serrana´s population with Butantan´s vaccine has a high decrease of 80% cases and 95% in deaths by COVID-19
> 
> 
> Immunization of Serrana´s population with Butantan´s vaccine has a high decrease of 80% cases and 95% in deaths by COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butantan.gov.br




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501070314943430657


----------



## JSCh

To deal with new variants of #coronavirus, China is researching on broad spectrum drugs, Wang Zhigang, Minister of Science and Technology of China, said on Tuesday #2022TwoSessions

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501059569812144130


----------



## JSCh

Two new COVID-19 vaccines in phase three trials​By ZHANG ZHIHAO | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2022-03-08 13:04




Wang Zhigang, Minister of Science and Technology, answers questions on the sidelines of the ongoing two sessions on March 8. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

China is making progress in the development of nucleic acid vaccines for COVID-19, with a mRNA vaccine and a DNA vaccine in phase three clinical trials overseas, Wang Zhigang, Minister of Science and Technology, said on the sidelines of the ongoing two sessions on Tuesday.

Wang did not provide specific information about the vaccines. At the moment, China has granted conditional market approval to five vaccines, including three inactivated vaccines, one adenovirus vector vaccine and one recombinant protein subunit vaccine.

China has also approved one neutralizing antibody treatment for COVID-19 and Chinese scientists are researching drugs that may work on multiple COVID-19 strains including Delta, Omicron and other mutated variants, he said.

Meanwhile, China is also exploring new methods to administer COVID-19 vaccines, such as by inhalation or via nasal spray. "They are showing good progress," Wang said.

"The more tools for tackling COVID-19 that science and technology can provide, the better our anti-epidemic measures can become," he said.


----------



## JSCh

Chinese scientists claim to have developed a single vaccine named AdC68-CoV/Flu that can provide dual protection against SARS-CoV-2 & influenza, and has been tested successfully on mice. Results suggest it is a promising approach to curbing respiratory virus-causing pandemics.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501016099453751297


https://journals.asm.org/doi/10.1128/jvi.01578-21


----------



## JSCh

Chinese virologists have reported finding an inhalable human antibody that can bind two targets, at once, on the virus that caused #COVID19 epidemic http://xhtxs.cn/r1p

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502268407735013376Now online! Broad neutralization of SARS-CoV-2 variants by an inhalable bispecific single-domain antibody

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501907860569034754


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *UAE grants emergency approval to next-gen Sinopharm jab*
> By Wang Xiaoyu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-12-28 20:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 1, 2021 shows vials of the Sinopharm vaccine in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Health authorities of the United Arab Emirates have recently approved a second-generation COVID-19 vaccine made by Chinese company Sinopharm for emergency use, the company said on Tuesday.
> 
> The company said in a notice the vaccine can provide wide-spectrum protection against multiple variants of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> It added the vaccine is the world's first second-generation COVID-19 vaccine that has received emergency authorization.
> 
> The product is of the recombinant protein subunit type that typically requires three doses for full immunization.
> 
> In the UAE, the vaccine will be used as a booster shot to spike immunity for people fully vaccinated with Sinopharm's two-dose inactivated vaccine, according to the notice.
> 
> Preliminary research involving about 2,000 participants in the country shows the vaccine is safe and capable of inducing high levels of neutralizing antibodies against the original strain of the novel coronavirus and major variants.
> 
> The emergency use approval has been announced as global scientists are studying whether mixing and matching different types of vaccines can further boost immunity.


Safety and immunogenicity of a hybrid-type vaccine booster in BBIBP-CorV recipients: a randomized controlled phase 2 trial https://medrxiv.org/cgi/content/short/2022.03.08.22272062v1… #medRxiv

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502052464601837579Abstract​The emergence of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) variants with immune escape ability raises the urgent need for developing cross-neutralizing vaccines against the virus. NVSI-06-08 is a potential broad-spectrum recombinant COVID-19 vaccine that integrates the antigens from multiple SARS-CoV-2 strains into a single immunogen. Here, we evaluated the safety and immunogenicity of NVSI-06-08 as a heterologous booster dose in adults previously vaccinated with the inactivated vaccine BBIBP-CorV in a randomized, double-blind, controlled, phase 2 trial conducted in the United Arab Emirates (NCT05069129). Three groups of healthy adults over 18 years of age (600 participants per group) who had administered two doses of BBIBP-CorV 4-6-month, 7-9-month and >9-month earlier, respectively, were vaccinated with either a homologous booster of BBIBP-CorV or a heterologous booster of NVSI-06-08. The primary outcome was immunogenicity and safety of booster vaccinations. The exploratory outcome was cross-reactive immunogenicity against multiple SARS-CoV-2 variants of concerns (VOCs). The incidence of adverse reactions was low in both booster vaccinations, and the overall safety profile of heterologous boost was quite similar to that of homologous boost. Heterologous NVSI-06-08 booster was immunogenically superior to homologous booster of BBIBP-CorV. Both Neutralizing and IgG antibodies elicited by NVSI-06-08 booster were significantly higher than by the booster of BBIBP-CorV against not only SARS-CoV-2 prototype strain but also multiple VOCs. Especially, the neutralizing activity induced by NVSI-06-08 booster against the immune-evasive Beta variant was no less than that against the prototype strain, and a considerable level of neutralizing antibodies against Omicron (GMT: 367.67; 95%CI, 295.50-457.47) was induced by heterologous booster, which was substantially higher than that boosted by BBIBP-CorV (GMT: 45.03; 95%CI, 36.37-55.74). Our findings showed that NVSI-06-08 was safe and immunogenic as a booster dose following two doses of BBIBP-CorV, which was immunogenically superior to homologous boost with another dose of BBIBP-CorV. Our study also indicated that the design of hybrid antigen may provide an effective strategy for broad-spectrum vaccine developments.​


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> CanSino Biologics's inhaled #COVID19 vaccine can apply for emergency use in China, as it started phase III clinical trial on 10,000 people to evaluate its efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity, chief scientist Zhu Tao said at the #TwoSessions, The Paper reported yesterday.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500705302471053312


Abstract​The SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant has become the dominant SARS-CoV-2 variant around the world and exhibits immune escape to current COVID-19 vaccines to some extent due to its numerous spike mutations. Here, we evaluated the immune responses to booster vaccination with intramuscular adenovirus-vectored vaccine (Ad5-nCoV), aerosolized Ad5-nCoV, a recombinant protein subunit vaccine (ZF2001) or homologous inactivated vaccine (CoronaVac) in those who received two doses of inactivated COVID-19 vaccines 6 months prior. We found that the Ad5-nCoV booster induced potent neutralizing activity against the wild-type virus and Omicron variant, while aerosolized Ad5-nCoV generated the greatest neutralizing antibody responses against the Omicron variant at day 28 after booster vaccination, at 14.1-fold that of CoronaVac, 5.6-fold that of ZF2001 and 2.0-fold that of intramuscular Ad5-nCoV. Similarly, the aerosolized Ad5-nCoV booster produced the greatest IFNγ T-cell response at day 14 after booster vaccination. The IFNγ T-cell response to aerosolized Ad5-nCoV was 12.8-fold for CoronaVac, 16.5-fold for ZF2001, and 5.0-fold for intramuscular Ad5-nCoV. Aerosolized Ad5-nCoV booster also produced the greatest spike-specific B cell response. Our findings suggest that inactivated vaccine recipients should consider adenovirus-vectored vaccine boosters in China and that aerosolized Ad5-nCoV may provide a more efficient alternative in response to the spread of the Omicron variant.​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501991919982886918


----------



## JSCh

A Chinese oral COVID-19 nucleoside drug, VV116, has commenced global trials in moderate and severe COVID-19 patients after having proven to be safe and well-tolerated in the tests of healthy people. https://bit.ly/3Jmi0yW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504434876761534470

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504219118484004865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

A team of 10 traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) experts arrived here in the capital of Cambodia Wednesday evening to help the southeast Asian nation fight the COVID-19 pandemic.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504284929118519304


----------



## JSCh

SZ-developed COVID vaccine shows promise​Writer: Windy Shao | Editor: Holly Wang | From: Shenzhen Daily | Updated: 2022-03-17

Shenzhen Bay Laboratory joined hands with the Medical Institute of Tsinghua University to release research results on a new vaccine against Omicron at the preprint website BioRxiv on Tuesday.

The study, entitled “Development of a ferritin-based nanoparticle vaccine against the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant,” can help solve the problem of vaccine protection decline, the report said.

Omicron was first detected in South Africa, and this variant has a stronger transmission capability than the previous ones. It can highly resist the existing vaccines and neutralizing antibodies. Omicron rapidly spread to the world and became the main epidemic variant.

Recently, China saw a new surge of COVID cases with local cases being reported in Jilin, Guangdong, Shandong and other places, all caused by the Omicron variant. The development of effective vaccines against mutant strains has attracted extensive attention of researchers all over the world.

In this article, the researchers took ferritin 24 polymer nanoparticles as the core and combined them with Omicron RBD protein to develop a highly stable and strong nanoparticle vaccine (FNP-Fc-RBDOmicron). The vaccine can be prepared within one week, and relevant evaluation can be carried out.

According to a recent WHO statement, existing vaccines are still effective against Omicron, but they need to be updated to provide adequate protection and respond to future variants of COVID-19.

As COVID continues to mutate, this study will help solve the problem of vaccine protection decline, Shenzhen Special Zone Daily said.

First authors of the paper include Tai Wanbo, an associate researcher of the Shenzhen Bay Laboratory, as well as Chai Benjie and Feng Shengyong, both of whom are postdoctoral researchers of the Medical Institute of Tsinghua University.

The research was supported by the Shenzhen Bay Laboratory, Guangzhou National Laboratory, China National Natural Science Foundation and China National Key R&D Plan.



http://www.eyeshenzhen.com/content/2022-03/17/content_24999715.htm



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503495128475963396


----------



## JSCh

Mainland China reported its first COVID deaths in over a year on Saturday, said a post on the National Health Commission's website.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505031327590109190


----------



## JSCh

北京头条​

​22-3-19 15:26​来自 微博 weibo.com​已编辑​关注​【#吉林为何出现2例死亡病例#？国家卫健委解答】3月19日，国务院联防联控机制召开新闻发布会，介绍从严从实科学精准抓好疫情防控工作有关情况。会上，国家卫健委医政医管局局长焦雅辉介绍，吉林新增的2例死亡病例，其中1位是高龄，另外1位年纪也超过60岁，都合并严重的基础疾病；其中1位没有接种过新冠肺炎疫苗。她介绍，两人新冠肺炎的病情本身不重，是轻型，直接的死亡原因由基础疾病导致。​死亡病例1，男，65岁，合并慢性肾衰竭-尿毒症、肾病综合征、肾淀粉样变性、冠状动脉粥样硬化性心脏病等基础性疾病。2021年起开始透析治疗。2022年3月9日因晕厥，到吉林正大国际医院就诊，收入隔离病房。后因新冠肺炎核酸检测阳性，转入吉林医药学院附属医院治疗。患者入院后给予一级护理、吸氧、多功能心电监护、连花清瘟颗粒、降钾树脂、阿莫西林抗感染、退热、扩冠、止痛等对症治疗。在院治疗过程中，患者无诱因突然出现呼之不应，呼吸深大，经抢救无效，临床死亡。死亡原因：高钾血症、严重代谢性酸中毒、低血糖、急性非ST段抬高性心肌梗死。​​死亡病例2 ，男性，87岁。2022年3月11日摔倒后，出现双下肢乏力，言语模糊不清，在当地医院就诊。后因核酸检测阳性，转运至吉林市中心医院救治。患者合并患有脑梗死、高血压等基础性疾病，腰部外伤。入院后给予一级护理，多功能监护、鼻导管吸氧、连花清瘟胶囊口服、雾化吸入及适当补液，同时给予抗炎、祛痰、导尿等治疗。在院治疗过程中，患者突发呼吸困难、心脏停跳，抢救无效死亡。死亡原因：急性大面积肺栓塞。​​当前吉林市新冠肺炎为奥密克戎株，其主要临床表现为疲倦、头痛、肌肉酸痛、咽喉痒痛、咳嗽、流涕。从全球病例看，老人由于慢性病、基础病的影响，感染新冠病毒后，发生重症、死亡的风险远远高于年轻人和儿童，据有关统计，目前新冠患者平均死亡年龄都在70岁以上。​​因此，对于老年人，平时要加强基础疾病的治疗，增加营养，增强免疫力，呼吁老年朋友们要合理饮食、加强锻炼、积极接种疫苗，适时尽快接种加强针。（央视新闻）#吉林新增2例死亡病例#​
*Beijing Toutiao*
22-3-19 15:26 from Weibo

[Jilin why there are 2 deaths? Answers from the National Health Commission]

On March 19, the Joint Prevention and Control Mechanism of the State Council held a press conference to introduce the situation of strict, practical, scientific and precise efforts to prevent and control the epidemic. At the meeting, Jiao Yahui, director of the National Health and Medical Commission's Medical Administration and Hospital Administration Bureau, introduced that there were two new deaths in Jilin, one of them was elderly, and the other was over 60 years old, both of whom had serious underlying diseases; one of them was Not vaccinated against COVID-19. She introduced that the two people's COVID-19 case is not serious, it is mild, and the direct cause of death is caused by the underlying disease.

Death case 1, male, 65 years old, complicated with chronic renal failure-uremia, nephrotic syndrome, renal amyloidosis, coronary atherosclerotic heart disease and other basic diseases. Dialysis treatment will start in 2021. On March 9, 2022, due to syncope, he went to Jilin Chia Tai International Hospital for treatment and was admitted to the isolation ward. Later, due to the positive nucleic acid test for new coronary pneumonia, he was transferred to the Affiliated Hospital of Jilin Medical College for treatment. After admission, the patients were given primary care, oxygen inhalation, multifunctional ECG monitoring, Lianhua Qingwen granules, potassium-lowering resin, amoxicillin for anti-infection, antipyretic, coronary expansion, pain relief and other symptomatic treatments. During the treatment in the hospital, the patient suddenly appeared unresponsive without any incentive, breathing deeply, and the rescue was invalid, and he died clinically. Causes of death: hyperkalemia, severe metabolic acidosis, hypoglycemia, acute non-ST-segment elevation myocardial infarction.

Death case 2, male, 87 years old. After falling on March 11, 2022, she developed weakness in both lower limbs and slurred speech. She went to the local hospital for treatment. Later, due to the positive nucleic acid test, he was transferred to Jilin Central Hospital for treatment. The patient suffered from underlying diseases such as cerebral infarction, hypertension, and lumbar trauma. After admission, he was given first-level nursing care, multi-functional monitoring, nasal cannula oxygen inhalation, oral administration of Lianhua Qingwen capsules, atomization inhalation and appropriate rehydration, as well as anti-inflammatory, expectorant, catheterization and other treatments. During the treatment in the hospital, the patient suffered sudden dyspnea and cardiac arrest, and the rescue failed and died. Cause of death: acute massive pulmonary embolism.

At present, the COVID-19 cases in Jilin City is the Omicron strain, and its main clinical manifestations are fatigue, headache, muscle aches, sore throat, cough, and runny nose. From the perspective of global cases, due to the influence of chronic diseases and basic diseases, the risk of severe illness and death of the elderly after contracting is much higher than that of young people and children. According to relevant statistics, the average age of death of COVID-19 patients is over 70 years old.

Therefore, for the elderly, it is usually necessary to strengthen the treatment of underlying diseases, increase nutrition, and enhance immunity. We call on elderly friends to have a reasonable diet, strengthen exercise, actively vaccinate, and receive booster shots as soon as possible. (CCTV News) #2 new deaths in Jilin#


----------



## JSCh

China makes progress in developing vaccines against Omicron variant #COVID19 http://xhtxs.cn/snE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505200848678588420


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440699835699515401Clover Biopharmaceuticals @CloverBiopharma
> 
> Clover's #COVID19 vaccine candidate met the primary and secondary efficacy endpoints in SPECTRA, our global Phase 2/3 clinical trial and demonstrated 79% efficacy against COVID-19 of any severity caused by the globally dominant #Delta strain. Learn more: https://lnkd.in/grZwPfeF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:29 PM · Sep 22, 2021


We are pleased to announce new positive clinical data evaluating our #COVID19 #vaccine candidate, SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum).
Follow-up efficacy data showed SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum) demonstrated durable high protection in individuals at five months after second dose of SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum).
Preliminary data in both homologous and heterologous booster settings showed SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum) induced strong immune responses and broad neutralization against all variants of concern, including #Omicron, when administered as a booster dose.





Clover’s COVID-19 Vaccine Candidate Demonstrates Durable High Protection and Immune Responses Against Omicron as a Booster | Clover Biopharmaceuticals, Ltd.


--100% efficacy maintained against severe COVID-19 and 95% efficacy against hospitalization at five months after second dose of SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum)-- --Significant neutralizing antibodies against Omicron induced by SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum) third dose in both homologous and heterologous booster




ir.cloverbiopharma.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504661164625563648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504661168077434882


----------



## JSCh

Covid-19: CanSino approved as booster for Sinovac, CanSino primary vaccine recipients https://thestar.com.my/news/nation/2022/03/21/covid-19-cansino-approved-as-booster-for-sinovac-cansino-primary-vaccine-recipients

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505787364613890052


----------



## JSCh

China has administered 3.2 billion doses of #COVID19 #vaccines, fastest and widest coverage among world's populous countries. The vaccinations cost over 120 billion yuan ($18.86 million) which is shared by medical insurance fund & govt finance: Healthcare Security Administration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510165137331671043


----------



## JSCh

The 2nd generation recombinant protein vaccine for #COVID19 developed by Sinopharm, which is protective against various mutations, has received approval from China’s National Medical Products Administration to enter clinical trials.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510517986129760261


----------



## JSCh

We are pleased to announce that the NMPA of China granted approval for the clinical trial application of our COVID-19 #mRNA #vaccine，which induces high-titer neutralizing antibody levels against multiple #VOC identified by the WHO, including the #Omicron.

CanSinoBIO's COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine Receives Approval of Clinical Trial Application in China - PR Newswire APAC https://enmobile.prnasia.com/releases/apac/cansinobio-s-covid-19-mrna-vaccine-receives-approval-of-clinical-trial-application-in-china-356961.shtml

Study showed that our #mRNA vaccine can induce neutralizing antibodies with greater cross-reactivity against global #VOCs and provide stronger protection against infections.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510786342032392197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510789041197051905


----------



## JSCh

China joins race to build a better Covid-19 vaccine with circRNA tech


Chinese scientists team up to test engineered circular RNA shot on animals.




www.scmp.com




Now online! Circular RNA Vaccines against SARS-CoV-2 and Emerging Variants

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511118675381608448


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintor Pharma Provides Update on One of its Three Multi-Regional Phase 3 Trials of Proxalutamide for COVID-19
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Kintor Pharmaceutical Limited ("Kintor Pharma," HKEX: 9939), a clinical-stage biotechnology company developing innovative small molecule and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prnewswire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China race for Covid-19 pill treatment hit by low hospital cases
> 
> 
> Late-stage clinical trials for Kintor Pharma’s experimental drug misses statistical criteria because of ‘changing conditions’ in US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475542208606580745
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475436038436892672


The COVID-19 drug treatment Proxalutamide from Kintor that was doubted to be "too good to be true" after its initial announcement in pre-print, has announced result from phase three clinical trial. And it appear to be good.

*Kintor Pharma’s Proxalutamide Demonstrated Reduction in Hospitalization/Mortality for Patients with Mild to Moderate COVID-19 in Phase III MRCT Study*

Proxalutamide demonstrates a significant reduction in hospitalization/death rate with a protection rate reaching 100% for patients treated more than seven days (p <0.02).
Proxalutamide reduced risk of hospitalization or death especially in those with high-risk factors.
Proxalutamide demonstrates significant reduction in COVID-19 viral load and improved coronavirus-related symptoms.
The Phase III multi-regional clinical trial (MRCT) enrolled 99% of patients in multiple centers accross the United States.



https://en.kintor.com.cn/news/212.html



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511491064581931010Shares of China’s Kintor Pharmaceutical [HKG: 9939] opened up 200% today after the Suzhou-based drugmaker said its oral treatment for #COVID19, Proxalutamide, was proved to effectively reduce hospital admissions and mortality in the phase three trials.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511538929513684999


----------



## JSCh

__





WHO Expert Meeting on Evaluation of Traditional Chinese Medicine in the Treatment of COVID-19


Publications of the World Health Organization




www.who.int




Traditional Chinese medicines beneficial in treatment of COVID-19: WHO​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-06 19:15:12

GENEVA, April 6 (Xinhua) -- Traditional Chinese medicines (TCMs) are beneficial in the treatment of COVID-19, particularly mild-to-moderate cases, according to a new report released by the World Health Organization (WHO).

It also encourages member states to consider the potential use of TCM for the management of COVID-19 in the context of their healthcare systems and regulatory frameworks.

The report came in late March after a WHO Expert Meeting on Evaluation of TCMs in the Treatment of COVID-19 was held virtually from Feb. 28 to March 2.

The meeting gathered 21 international experts from the six WHO regions to consider three reports, including on clinical service, research and evidence-based evaluation provided by national expert groups in China.

According to the WHO report, there are also promising data to suggest that TCM is beneficial in reducing the risk of progression from mild-to-moderate cases to severe COVID-19.

For mild-to-moderate cases, the report noted there is encouraging evidence that the studied TCMs, when administered as add-on interventions to conventional treatment, may shorten the time for viral clearance, resolution of clinical symptoms and length of hospital stay when compared to conventional treatment alone.

Meanwhile, experts hold that the studied TCM interventions, given in addition to conventional treatment, were well tolerated and have a safety profile that is comparable to that of conventional treatment alone.

There is also encouraging evidence that early application of TCM may result in better clinical outcomes for patients with mild-to-moderate COVID-19, the report added.

Based on the findings, the report recommends that the WHO share the outcomes of the meeting with member states in a timely manner, given the evolving nature of COVID-19 globally.

For member states, in addition to considering the potential use of TCMs, it is also recommended that they share experiences and lessons, particularly those actively acquired through this organized research program in TCM and clinical experience from China.

Participants of the expert meeting expressed their appreciation of the significant investment and effort made by the Chinese government and its researchers to advance knowledge and to develop therapeutics for the management of COVID-19 from the outset of the current pandemic.

They added that further research is warranted on TCM for the treatment of COVID-19 since the progress to date lays a strong foundation for international collaboration and cooperation that will potentially benefit human health globally through more effective and appropriate application of TCM for COVID-19.


----------



## JSCh

Update: Three inactivated vaccines against Omicron developed by #Sinopharm and #Sinovac approved for clinical research in #HongKong.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515278029345370118


----------



## JSCh

Chinese research team designs new COVID-19 vaccine shown to be effective against Omicron - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519287379919470592


----------



## JSCh

The first dose of #COVID19 inactivated vaccine against #Omicron variant was administered on Sunday at a clinical trial in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province. Produced by China’s #Sinopharm, it’s the world's first inactivated vaccine against Omicron.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521007808879423488


----------



## JSCh

A China-developed recombinant protein vaccine against COVID-19, ZF2001, has shown to be safe and effective in the late-stage human trials, according to a study published online in The New England Journal of Medicine on Thursday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522195657548738561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521965397347430400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522209596462444545


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> The 2nd generation recombinant protein vaccine for #COVID19 developed by Sinopharm, which is protective against various mutations, has received approval from China’s National Medical Products Administration to enter clinical trials.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510517986129760261


Omicron came too suddenly and China didn't have enough time to react, the old strategy for delta and the earlier versions is not practical anymore. After this will be more stringent testing etc. China is tweaking the dynamic zero strategy to be a balance between economy and society. Covid is not over guys, today US has 105k infections, mild when only 1900 dead but in 35 days only 500+ Chinese died. The death on US for one day is 3x the death of Chinese in 35 days. Thats the truth CNN will never report.


----------



## JSCh

Chinese scientists develop a mosaic nanoparticle candidate COVID-19 vaccine that can protect against the infections of #COVID19 variants 
http://xhtxs.cn/uPU

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526148010605879297


----------



## JSCh

Zhongsheng Pharma Gains After Its Oral #COVID19 Drug Gets Go-Ahead for Clinical Trials 
https://bit.ly/3PlqQR9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526136122019028992


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> A Chinese oral COVID-19 nucleoside drug, VV116, has commenced global trials in moderate and severe COVID-19 patients after having proven to be safe and well-tolerated in the tests of healthy people. https://bit.ly/3Jmi0yW
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504434876761534470
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504219118484004865


A report on the therapeutic effect of China’s first COVID-19 oral drug VV116 was released Tuesday.

It concluded that confirmed patients receiving the drug within five days of their first positive test saw better treatment results. https://bit.ly/39wad4K

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527174715927838722


----------



## JSCh

#WHO on Thursday authorized the emergency use of Chinese manufacturer CanSinBIO's #Convidecia vaccine against COVID-19.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527273379249721344


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Abstract​The SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant has become the dominant SARS-CoV-2 variant around the world and exhibits immune escape to current COVID-19 vaccines to some extent due to its numerous spike mutations. Here, we evaluated the immune responses to booster vaccination with intramuscular adenovirus-vectored vaccine (Ad5-nCoV), aerosolized Ad5-nCoV, a recombinant protein subunit vaccine (ZF2001) or homologous inactivated vaccine (CoronaVac) in those who received two doses of inactivated COVID-19 vaccines 6 months prior. We found that the Ad5-nCoV booster induced potent neutralizing activity against the wild-type virus and Omicron variant, while aerosolized Ad5-nCoV generated the greatest neutralizing antibody responses against the Omicron variant at day 28 after booster vaccination, at 14.1-fold that of CoronaVac, 5.6-fold that of ZF2001 and 2.0-fold that of intramuscular Ad5-nCoV. Similarly, the aerosolized Ad5-nCoV booster produced the greatest IFNγ T-cell response at day 14 after booster vaccination. The IFNγ T-cell response to aerosolized Ad5-nCoV was 12.8-fold for CoronaVac, 16.5-fold for ZF2001, and 5.0-fold for intramuscular Ad5-nCoV. Aerosolized Ad5-nCoV booster also produced the greatest spike-specific B cell response. Our findings suggest that inactivated vaccine recipients should consider adenovirus-vectored vaccine boosters in China and that aerosolized Ad5-nCoV may provide a more efficient alternative in response to the spread of the Omicron variant.​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501991919982886918


CanSino’s orally aerosolized Ad5-nCoV vaccine may become a preferable choice as it can produce more antibodies than the intramuscular injection with only 1/5 to 2/5 of the dosage, the Chinese vaccine maker said in an article published on The Lancet Respiratory Medicine. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528584378468679680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528131512192966657


----------



## JSCh

Trials show China's intranasal COVID-19 vaccine effective​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 
2022-06-01 14:02:45

BEIJING, June 1 (Xinhua) -- A China-developed intranasal vaccine against COVID-19 has shown to be safe and effective in early-stage human trials, according to a new study published in the journal The Lancet Respiratory Medicine.

Compared with currently available COVID-19 vaccines that are administered by intramuscular injection, the new drug, coded dNS1-RBD, is a two-dose, live-attenuated influenza vaccine given through the nose. It was jointly developed by Xiamen University, the University of Hong Kong and Beijing Wantai Biological Pharmacy Enterprise.

Researchers conducted phase-1 and phase-2 trials at hospitals in east China's Jiangsu Province from September 2020 to July 2021. More than 1,000 healthy adults aged between 18 and 86 were enrolled in the trials, which were randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled.

According to the study, one month after the second dose, the immune responses were observed in the vaccine recipients. The proportion of responders was 40 percent, which was, significantly higher than that in the placebo group.

The study also highlighted that the needle-free vaccine was well tolerated by all participants. Its efficacy in older adults (aged 60 and above) was similar to that in younger recipients (aged between 18 and 59).

Most adverse reactions were mild or moderate flu-like symptoms, such as rhinorrhoea, fever, and fatigue. No serious adverse events were reported after vaccination.

The phase-3 trials with more participants are currently underway in the Philippines, South Africa, Vietnam and Colombia to test the efficacy of the Chinese vaccine, said the study.

The vaccine candidate is introduced to a cold-adapted influenza strain, into which receptor-binding domain genes from SARS-CoV-2 are inserted by gene reassortment.

In the preclinical study, the vaccine showed rapid, long-lasting, and broad protection against the SARS-CoV-2 challenge in mice. According to vaccine makers, nine months after two doses of dNS1-RBD, the protective effect against the SARS-CoV-2 beta variant remained as good as that against the original strain of the virus. 


NEW Research—Live-attenuated flu virus vector-based #SARSCoV2 vax (dNS1-RBD) well tolerated in adults. Weak T-cell immunity in peripheral blood + weak humoral & mucosal immune responses against SARS-CoV-2 detected in recipients Study from Fengcai Zhu & co

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530116506373201921Wantai dns1-rbd vaccine is an intranasally vaccine candidate based on a LAIV vector, it is unique for offering very rapid and prolonged protection against SARS-CoV-2 infection by inducing comprehensive local immune responses in the respiratory tract.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530363755422416898

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

"Chinese mRNA booster fights Omicron 4 times better than inactivated Covid-19 vaccines, researchers say" 

“AWcorna vaccine produced 4.4 times more Omicron antibodies than Sinovac booster, scientists behind clinical trial write in Cell Research journal ...”

The paper in "Cell Research" the above "SCMP" story refers to: 

('AWcorna' vaccine was originally termed 'ARCoV')

“Safety and superior immunogenicity of heterologous boosting with an RBD-based SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine in Chinese adults”

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537823513968615425


----------



## JSCh

New data shows that a homologous booster dose of our #COVID19 #vaccine candidate elicited strong cross-neutralization against #Omicron.
https://ir.cloverbiopharma.com/news-releases/news-release-details/clovers-covid-19-vaccine-candidate-demonstrates-strong-cross

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541367196017762304


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑ ↑ ↑
> *China’s first COVID-19 antibody drug cuts hospitalizations, deaths 80%*
> By Liu Caiyu and Zhao Juecheng
> Published: Dec 09, 2021 07:43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Zhao Juecheng/GT​
> China’s first home-developed anti-COVID-19 drug using “antibody cocktail therapy” has been approved for marketing, after being found to be effective in reducing the risk of hospitalization or death among high-risk COVID-19 patients by 80 percent. It also retains its neutralizing activity against the Omicron variant.
> 
> The drug shows excellent safety and protection effects in international multi-center trials, and it is the only antibody drug in the world to have evaluated the efficacy of the treatment of patients with mutant strains and obtained the best results, Zhang Linqi, the professor who leads the research and development of the drug at Tsinghua University’s School of Medicine, told the Global Times on Thursday at the university.
> 
> Studies showed that the drug could retain neutralizing activity against numerous variants including Alpha, Delta and Omicron. In the next step, Zhang’s team will investigate the preventive effect of this “antibody cocktail therapy” among high-risk and immunocompromised people, said the professor.
> 
> With one shot, the antibody cocktail can persist in the human body for about nine to 12 months. Besides the therapeutic efficacy shown in the clinical trials, it can also be used for epidemic prevention. “Antibody drugs and vaccines complement each other. If people who have underlying or immune diseases cannot take vaccines, they could choose to take this drug instead to get antibodies against COVID-19,” Zhang said.
> 
> The antibody cocktail contains two monoclonal antibodies – Brii-196 and Brii-198 – which received emergency approval from China’s top medicine regulator, the National Medical Products Administration, on Wednesday. Its approval signifies that China has the first fully domestically developed and proven anti-COVID-19 drug that has undergone strict randomized, double-blind and placebo-controlled trials.
> 
> The therapy was jointly developed by Tsinghua University, the Third People's Hospital of Shenzhen and Brii Biosciences.
> 
> The main mechanism of the drug neutralizes the novel coronavirus, preventing the virus from being absorbed to susceptible cells and thus preventing the virus or its genetic materials from entering cells to proliferate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Zhao Juecheng/GT​
> The study was conducted at multiple clinical trial centers around the world, including the US, Brazil, South Africa, Mexico, Argentina and the Philippines. The clinical trial results showed that the “antibody cocktail therapy” reduces the risk of hospitalization and death among high-risk COVID-19 patients by 80 percent. Nine deaths were seen in the placebo group while there were zero deaths in the treatment group.
> 
> Since June, Brii Biosciences has been working with government agencies and hospitals to donate about 3,000 doses, which helped treat about 900 COVID-19 patients across the country, including those from Guangdong, Yunnan and Inner Mongolia.
> 
> The team submitted an application for the emergency use approval to the US Food and Drug Administration in October, which means that it is likely to be the first medication to receive emergency use authorization in a developed country.











China’s first domestically made Covid-19 drug enters commercial use


Brii Biosciences surged as much as 30 per cent after it announced the commercial launch of China’s first Covid-19 medication.




www.scmp.com












Brii Biosciences Announces Commercial Launch of its Amubarvimab/Romlusevimab Combination Therapy for COVID-19 in China


/PRNewswire/ -- Brii Biosciences Limited ("Brii Bio" or the "Company", stock code: 2137.HK) a multi-national company developing innovative therapies for...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## Catalystic

No thanks.
People are already suffering due to side effects from vaccines.
I’ll take my chances with natural immunity system.
The plan to kill/injure everyone thru vaccines is in full swing in sime countries, while main media is kept silent. 
Trying to be Gods. May the wrath of Allah be upon all these who’re killing ppl !!

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ulin elup

Catalystic said:


> No thanks.
> People are already suffering due to side effects from vaccines.
> I’ll take my chances with natural immunity system.
> The plan to kill/injure everyone thru vaccines is in full swing in sime countries, while main media is kept silent.
> Trying to be Gods. May the wrath of Allah be upon all these who’re killing ppl !!


What's the vaccination scenario in Pakistan? 

I heard a lot of Pakistani folks are anti vaxxers due to religious beliefs. And others are buying fake vaccination certificates.


----------



## JSCh

Shanghai University has successfully developed an "automatic nucleic acid collecting #robot", with a maximum sampling efficiency reaching 22 seconds per time: report

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546300264650420224


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494572390038347778
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494586947574116480
> Friday, 18 February 2022, 14:37 HKT/SGT
> V-01 as a Sequential Booster Can Produce Good Protection against Omicron ---- Latest Phase III Data of COVID-19 Vaccine by Livzon Pharma​
> HONG KONG, Feb 18, 2022 - (ACN Newswire) - Global pandemic control is still facing enormous challenges after more than two years since the outbreak of the COVID-19. Following the Delta and Beta variants, Omicron variant emerged at the end of 2021, and its enhanced infectivity has cast a shadow over the global COVID-19 control. Recently, Omicron quickly spread in Japan and South Korea, and the number of newly confirmed cases in South Korea has exceeded 90,000 for two consecutive days. Although COVID-19 vaccine booster shots have been administered across the globe since 3Q2021, vaccine efficacy is shown to vary among vaccine products, and it is crucial to find and apply a vaccine with stronger protection against Omicron.
> 
> Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc. ("Livzon"), a long-established pharmaceutical company dedicated to research and development of innovative product, has developed a recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine (the "V-01 vaccine") leveraging their recombinant protein technology platform since 2021.
> 
> It is reported that the V-01 vaccine is a COVID-19 recombinant protein vaccine jointly developed by Livzon MabPharm Inc. ("Livzon MAB") and the Institute of Biophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (the "Institute"). To date, Livzon MAB has conducted two global Phase III clinical trials in multiple countries, including (1) two doses of V-01 as basic immunization scheme, and (2) V-01 as a sequential booster for people who have received two doses of inactivated vaccine 3 to 6 months earlier. This is the only global Phase III clinical trial of sequential boosting immunization of the COVID-19 vaccine that have been approved by the regulatory authorities of multiple countries.
> 
> On February 16, Livzon has completed the interim analysis of the Phase III clinical trial for the sequential booster protocol, and released key data from this trial. According to the results disclosed, the person-year incidence rates of the V-01 sequential booster (after two doses of inactivated vaccine) group vs. the group who have only received two doses of inactivated vaccine were 6.73% and 12.80%, respectively, which showed a significant statistical difference (P=0.0012); and the absolute vaccine efficacy of the V-01 sequential booster was 61.35%, which is also shown to be significantly superior. The absolute vaccine efficacy after V-01 sequential booster has met World Health Organization's (WHO) standards.
> 
> Sixty valid genotype sequencing samples in this trial were confirmed to be Omicron using first-generation genotype sequencing of SARS-CoV-2 virus (the rest of samples are in the process of second-generation sequencing), indicating that V-01 sequential booster can produce good protection against Omicron infection. This is the first COVID-19 vaccine in the world of which the Phase III trial interim results have been disclosed since the Omicron outbreak.
> 
> Additionally, the Phase II trial results showed that V-01 had excellent immunogenicity and safety; and the overall incidence of adverse events was lower in the elder group than that of the younger adult group in comparison.
> 
> According to the company, the manufacturing of V-01 is well established in China with stable raw material supply and adequate reserves, ready to provide for global market once launched. The production line of Livzon MAB has been approved by the Guangdong Food and Drug Administration, and the vaccine production license has been granted. It is also disclosed that a workshop with an annual bulk product capacity of 3.5 billion doses is up and running at Livzon MAB, and the annual production capacity of formulated product has reached 1.5 billion doses.
> 
> With 71.32 million confirmed infected cases and 5.85 million cumulative deaths worldwide, the development and application of a safe and effective COVID-19 vaccine is urgent as the virus is spreading and mutating rapidly. Livzon, as a member of the Chinese Vaccine Research and Development Team, is in the process of obtaining EUA (Emergency Use Authorization) and conditional marketing approval for V-01 vaccine domestically and abroad, so as to provide a more robust and clinical-proven option for continuous immunization boosting for general public and to contribute to the global pandemic control efforts











A Heterologous V-01 or Variant-Matched Bivalent V-01D-351 Booster following Primary Series of Inactivated Vaccine Enhances the Neutralizing Capacity against SARS-CoV-2 Delta and Omicron Strains


Immune escape of emerging SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern (VOCs) and waning immunity over time following the primary series suggest the importance and necessity of booster shot of COVID-19 vaccines. With the aim to preliminarily evaluate the potential of heterologous boosting, we conducted two...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## JSCh

Study investigates the virological attributes of Omicron in a Syrian hamster model


Researchers investigated the virological attributes of SARS‐CoV‐2 new variant of concern Omicron in a Syrian hamster model.




www.news-medical.net





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541677870208131073


----------



## JSCh

China approves first homegrown COVID antiviral


The country’s drug regulator has granted conditional authorization for an HIV drug to be used to treat COVID-19.




www.nature.com


----------



## JSCh

Azvudine, China’s first domestically developed oral drug for #COVID19 treatment has set its initial price at less than 300 yuan per bottle containing 35 tablets.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556156508303306752


----------



## JSCh

We announced new positive data demonstrating that our lead #COVID19 #vaccine candidate, SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum), elicited a robust immune response to the #Omicron BA.5 subvariant, the dominant SARS-CoV-2 variant circulating globally today. 
Read more here: https://ir.cloverbiopharma.com/news-releases/news-release-details/clovers-covid-19-booster-vaccine-candidate-demonstrates-robust

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564463115038703618


----------



## Catalystic

Stop the shots!


----------



## JSCh

Chinese researchers have developed a nanomaterial made of Cuprum, Indium, Phosphorus and Sulfur that targets the spike protein of coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 variants, incl. Delta & Omicron, and promotes viral elimination. The study was published in the journal Nature Nanotechnology.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564900807501156352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561760523372208133

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> CanSino Biologics's inhaled #COVID19 vaccine can apply for emergency use in China, as it started phase III clinical trial on 10,000 people to evaluate its efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity, chief scientist Zhu Tao said at the #TwoSessions, The Paper reported yesterday.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500705302471053312


We are pleased to announce #Convidecia Air receives approval in China today. This marks the first approval of the inhaled version of COVID-19 vaccine globally! It is needle-free and can effectively induce comprehensive immune protection after just one breath.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566383401195581441


----------



## JSCh

China granted emergency use authorisation to Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc's COVID-19 vaccine as a booster, the company said on Friday, one of just two new products against the disease the country has cleared in more than a year.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565799356959281155


----------



## JSCh

How nasal-spray vaccines could change the pandemic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567109624897183744


----------



## JSCh

WHO says nasal vaccines could help control COVID

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567568384547606528China and India approve nasal COVID vaccines — are they a game changer?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567467667748945921


----------



## JSCh

Facemask can detect viral exposure from a 10-minute conversation with an infected person 
@cellpressnews https://doi.org/gqt2j4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571887632711557121


----------



## JSCh

Today we announced that our lead #COVID19 #vaccine candidate, SCB-2019 (CpG 1018/Alum), has received the European Union Good Manufacturing Practice (EU GMP) certificate. 
Learn more: https://ir.cloverbiopharma.com/news-releases/news-release-details/clovers-covid-19-vaccine-candidate-receives-european-union-gmp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572156166951796736


----------



## JSCh

Researchers from HKUMed have discovered that SSP, a natural product derived from a Chinese herb, demonstrated broad antiviral activities against SARS-CoV-1, SARS-CoV-2, influenza and HIV-1 as an entry blocker. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572884259874148352


----------



## JSCh

A Chinese mRNA COVID vaccine gains its first approval - in Indonesia 
http://reut.rs/3LXxCeI

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575703314683101185


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> We are pleased to announce #Convidecia Air receives approval in China today. This marks the first approval of the inhaled version of COVID-19 vaccine globally! It is needle-free and can effectively induce comprehensive immune protection after just one breath.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566383401195581441


The Chinese city of Shanghai has started administering an inhalable COVID-19 vaccine, a mist that is sucked in through the mouth, in what appears to be a world first.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585176455897616384


Shanghai starts inhaled COVID-19 vaccinations


----------



## JSCh

Reported that Wuxi, Jiansu province has begun administering CANSINO inhalable COVID-19 vaccine.
吸入式新冠疫苗来了！即日起无锡预约



JSCh said:


> China granted emergency use authorisation to Livzon Pharmaceutical Group Inc's COVID-19 vaccine as a booster, the company said on Friday, one of just two new products against the disease the country has cleared in more than a year.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565799356959281155


Guangzhou, Guangdong province begun administering Livzon COVID-19 vaccine.
广州已启动新冠重组蛋白疫苗“丽康V-01”加强免疫接种


----------



## JSCh

Cansino’s inhaled #COVID19 vaccine has been administered as booster shots in 13 cities in Jiangsu province in addition to Shanghai last week, the Chinese vaccine maker said on its WeChat account yesterday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587628063508013056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587778084769615872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

This is not about COVID, but vaccine in particular SinoVac effect on nasopharyngeal cancer treatment.
COVID #vaccination improves effectiveness of #cancer treatment, study finds 
https://doi.org/gq6877

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590048272852258816


----------



## Azadkashmir

Yaseen1 said:


> scientists should also work on medicine for those who are suffering from such diseases like they did for hepatitis c, Aids and many other viral diseases which increased life expectancy of such patients


those that do get killed there is a website which gives list of scientist/doctors that have cured these diseases who have unfortunate deaths which are suspicious. alot of middle easterners and Asians are on the list aswell.


----------



## JSCh

China adjusts quarantine requirements for close contacts of confirmed cases from 7 days of centralized quarantine + 3 days health observation at home to 5 days quarantine + 3 days observation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590947275580518400


----------



## JSCh

Beijing & Tianjin provide aerosolized adenovirus vector vaccine as booster shots starting Thu, as COVID flare-ups caused by Omicron variants have been reported across China, with new infections in Beijing rising.
https://globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1279178.shtml

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590592926480224256@butantanoficial will deliver another 1 million doses of SINOVAC COVID-19 vaccine CoronaVac to the Brazilian Ministry of Health, mainly for immunization of children 3 to 5 years old.#COVID19 #coronavac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590644333266763776Cansino [SHA: 688185] rose 13.3% as of today’s lunch break after the Chinese vaccine maker said its inhaled #COVID19 vaccine was approved for emergency use by Morocco's health ministry. The firm’s Hong Kong-listed shares [HKG: 6185] soared nearly 18%.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590918149184045057


----------



## JSCh

WHO has approved China's SINOVAC #COVID19 vaccine for usage in people aged 3 and above, making it the world’s first COVID-19 vaccine in the WHO’s Emergency Use Listing that has been approved for the age group of 3-17, according to the pharmaceutical company.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595296086998061056


----------



## Han Patriot

12000 died from Covid in US on the 11 Nov. 90'000 died from Covid since the much ridiculed Shanghai lockdowns began.


----------



## JSCh

#Sinopharm's F61 nasal spray received clinical trial approval from Chinese national medical authority for people at high risk of exposure to the novel coronavirus. It will be an important weapon in the fight against the rapidly spreading #Omicron variant.
https://globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1280675.shtml

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597264243195146241


----------



## nahtanbob

Han Patriot said:


> View attachment 899986
> 
> 
> 12000 died from Covid in US on the 11 Nov. 90'000 died from Covid since the much ridiculed Shanghai lockdowns began.



break it down into vaccinated and unvaccinated. you will see the difference


----------



## Han Patriot

nahtanbob said:


> break it down into vaccinated and unvaccinated. you will see the difference


You mean like this? 








Trend In Covid Deaths Shifts To Vaccinated As Numbers Grow, Immunity Wanes


A KFF data analysis done for The Washington Post finds that 58% of the people who died from covid in August had been vaccinated or boosted. That number was only 23% the prior year, but the trend sh…




khn.org


----------



## nahtanbob

Han Patriot said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trend In Covid Deaths Shifts To Vaccinated As Numbers Grow, Immunity Wanes
> 
> 
> A KFF data analysis done for The Washington Post finds that 58% of the people who died from covid in August had been vaccinated or boosted. That number was only 23% the prior year, but the trend sh…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org



Vaccines work. Masking works. I survived covid. So did a dozen others I know. Granted the folks are in 20-60 year old age group. One of them is in high risk category


----------



## Han Patriot

nahtanbob said:


> Vaccines work. Masking works. I survived covid. So did a dozen others I know. Granted the folks are in 20-60 year old age group. One of them is in high risk category


Depends on age group, Pfizer vaccine is practically useless against the new ones.


----------



## JSCh

We published a study demonstrating that our #COVID19 #vaccine, SCB-2019, significantly reduced household transmission of SARS-CoV-2.
https://ir.cloverbiopharma.com/news-releases/news-release-details/clovers-vaccine-candidate-reduced-household-transmission-sars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598146492061347840


----------



## JSCh

China has approved the emergency use of a new domestic influenza virus vector #COVID19 vaccine. The vaccine, intake as an intranasal spray, can build an immune barrier in one's respiratory tract and show good protection against the #Omicron variant.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599967413495209984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552055123911884801


----------



## JSCh

A new COVID-19 vaccine, SCTV01C (a bivalent recombinant Trimeric S protein vaccine), developed by the SinoCellTech in Beijing has been approved for emergency use in China. It is reportedly the first vaccine targeting Alpha, Beta variants rather than the original virus in China.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599663371875672065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599373596283277312



JSCh said:


> We published a study demonstrating that our #COVID19 #vaccine, SCB-2019, significantly reduced household transmission of SARS-CoV-2.
> https://ir.cloverbiopharma.com/news-releases/news-release-details/clovers-vaccine-candidate-reduced-household-transmission-sars
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598146492061347840









Sinocelltech, Clover Soar as Vaccine Makers’ #COVID19 Jabs Are Approved for Use in China https://bit.ly/3h07VyR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599689238328377345


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells*
> By Cao Siqi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/31 19:18:40
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital
> 
> China's first recombinant protein COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells was recently injected in volunteers, who said they felt good and have had no adverse reactions so far, the Global Times learned from the vaccine developer on Monday.
> 
> Developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital, the vaccine uses insect cells to multiply in the culture medium, and introduces the gene of COVID-19 to insect cells, which means the cell can be used to produce high-quality recombinant vaccine proteins and purify them for refinement.
> 
> The vaccine was injected in several volunteers on Saturday morning, according to a hospital statement sent to the Global Times.
> 
> Academician Wei Yuquan, the director of the lab, said the vaccine was approved for clinical trials by the National Medical Products Administration on August 21 after being tested on monkeys and other animals. It was found to have a good protective effect against COVID-19 infection, with no obvious side effects.
> 
> It is easy to mass-produce the vaccine, Wei said.
> 
> So far, four types of coronavirus vaccines in China have started Phase III clinical trials, and some will be injected in volunteers in early September.
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteers receive China's first COVID-19 vaccine candidate from insect cells developed by the State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital
> 
> The Phase III clinical trials determine whether the vaccine would be approved. It will verify the vaccine's safety and effectiveness, which requires tens of thousands of samples.
> 
> Media reported that the phase 3 clinical trials are expected to achieve preliminary results as early as of November.
> 
> Results of Phase I and Phase II show several vaccines have been safe and effective.
> 
> A document published by the National Food and Drug Administration on August 15 said a novel coronavirus vaccine should be able to provide protection for at least six months.
> 
> There are five main technologies for the development of COVID-19 vaccine in China - inactivated vaccine, recombinant protein vaccine, adenovirus vector vaccine, nucleic acid vaccine based on mRNA and DNA, and attenuated influenza virus vector vaccine.
> 
> Developers around the world are racing against the clock with 170 vaccine candidates. Among those candidates, four from China, two from the US, and one from the UK have entered the last phase. Russia's vaccine, Sputnik V, has recently been under the spotlight after the country announced on August 11 that it had become the first in the world to approve a coronavirus vaccine for widespread use.
> 
> 
> 
> The State Key Laboratory of Biological Therapy of Sichuan University-affiliated West China Hospital starts research on COVID-19 vaccine made from insect cells. Photo: Courtesy of the hospital


#Coviccine developed by WestVac Biopharma and West China Hospital of Sichuan University is the first insect cell-expressed Recombinant #COVID19 vaccine recently approved for emergency use in #China. http://westvacpharma.com/detail/77

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600082633152614401
A total of 4 new vaccines have received EUA in #China over the past few days. This includes 3 recombinant protein vaccines developed by Sinocelltech Group, Clover Biopharmaceutical and WestVac Biopharma/West China Hospital of Sichuan University...

... plus 1 nasal spray vaccine jointly developed by HKU, Xiamen University and Beijing Wantai Biological Pharmacy. The Chinese government has yet to confirm their use within the #COVID19 vaccine schedule, whether they'll be used as a booster dose option or a potential 4th shot.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600066009976930304


----------



## JSCh

Recbio Soars After Chinese Vaccine Maker Says Its Upcoming #COVID19 Jab Is Better Than Pfizer’s 
https://bit.ly/3YlnMJ4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602951108179132418








Superior Results Of The Comparative Study Of The Company's Recombinant Two-Component COVID-19 Vaccine ReCOV As Compared To International Mainstream mRNA Vaccine


/PRNewswire/ -- Jiangsu Recbio Technology Co., Ltd. (the "Company", together with its subsidiaries, the "Group") is pleased to announce that positive results...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## JSCh

Sinopharm's Omicron-specific broad spectrum vaccine NVSI-06-09 has been granted emergency use approval in the UAE. The vaccine can boost antibodies by 22.4-42.3 times after being used as a booster shot, the company said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603395859181453313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559753166790475776


----------



## JSCh

Big congratulations to #PKU researcher Cao Yunlong, who's among @Nature's 10 people who helped shape science. Cao is on the list for “his rich characterizations of emerging variants,” which have “allowed researchers to keep step with SARS-CoV-2 as it evolves.” @yunlong_cao
Cao is a researcher at #PKU's Biomedical Pioneering Innovation Centre and a leading member of a research team led by PKU Prof. Xiaoliang Sunney Xie. Nature's 10 list 2022 explores “key developments in science”&“some of the people who played important parts in these milestones.”

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603263866451898368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603075974249299968


----------



## JSCh

1st batch of our Inhaled #COVID-19 Vaccine #Convidecia Air™ has arrived in #Morocco, providing an innovative solution to support and accelerate the building of mass immune protection. It is the second country that has approved and started rolling out our inhaled vaccine.
For more information, please visit: https://cansinotech.com/html/1///179/180/1131.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607700461750190081


----------



## Han Patriot

LATEST UPDATE emergency ward overwhelmed, bodies everywhere.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> #Sinopharm's F61 nasal spray received clinical trial approval from Chinese national medical authority for people at high risk of exposure to the novel coronavirus. It will be an important weapon in the fight against the rapidly spreading #Omicron variant.
> https://globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1280675.shtml
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597264243195146241


郑镐溶​


22-12-28 17:47​发布于 福建​来自 iPhone 11 Pro Max​已编辑​关注​国药研发的F61单抗喷雾，开始上市销售了，对奥密克戎BA.5、BF.7有效​
*Zheng Haorong*
22-12-28 17:47 Posted in Fujian
From iPhone 11 Pro Max

The F61 monoclonal antibody spray developed by Sinopharm is now on the market and is effective for Omicron BA.5 and BF.7


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> A report on the therapeutic effect of China’s first COVID-19 oral drug VV116 was released Tuesday.
> 
> It concluded that confirmed patients receiving the drug within five days of their first positive test saw better treatment results. https://bit.ly/39wad4K
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527174715927838722


Interesting study showing an oral version of #remdesivir (VV16) works as well as #Paxlovid for reducing COVID symptoms (no severe illness or deaths in either group), but has fewer side effects. 1/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608289782924197939

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608223774004097024


----------



## JSCh

China has approved the import of US pharma giant MSD's Covid-19 drug #Molnupiravir with certain conditions attached, the National Medical Products Administration said yesterday. The medicine is used to treat mild-to-moderate cases of #COVID19 in adults.
@Merck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608748572131921923


----------



## JSCh

#SA58, a new anti-COVID-19 monoclonal antibody nasal spray developed by #Sinovac, has shown favorable efficacy in preventing #COVID19 infection, said two preliminary reports.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610712671464177699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610300631503314951


----------



## JSCh

CanSino Gains as Clinical Trials Show Its mRNA Covid Vaccine Is Effective Against Major Variants

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611268879828893696


----------



## aziqbal

JSCh said:


> Interesting study showing an oral version of #remdesivir (VV16) works as well as #Paxlovid for reducing COVID symptoms (no severe illness or deaths in either group), but has fewer side effects. 1/
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608289782924197939
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608223774004097024




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609818903273771010


----------



## JSCh

Pan-vaccine antigen strategy confers protection against cross-clade SARS-CoV-2 variants, including vaccine-resistant Omicron variants https://news-medical.net/news/20230106/Pan-vaccine-antigen-strategy-confers-protection-against-cross-clade-SARS-CoV-2-variants-including-vaccine-resistant-Omicron-variants.aspx…

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611377203773677576“Our results highlight the importance and feasibility of a universal vaccine to fight against SARS-CoV-2 antigenic drift.” 
@ScienceTM

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611449311119679494


----------



## JSCh

China's Cosunter Pharma Soars After #COVID19 Drug Proves Better Than Paxlovid

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612765188771512321


----------

